# Sticky  What tile project are you working on?



## HS345

It's been a little dead hereabouts lately, so I thought I would try and liven things up a little. 

Post some pics of your current tile projects in progress. The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*well,*

OK Greg,,,,, you wanted to know. I am staring at a chunk of "Vermont extra sharp cheddar and deciding how big of chunk I want,,,, what knife to use ,,,,,and how big,,,,,,,,when i am done ,I'll post some pictures-:jester:
Luther,,


Seriously,,
Working on a nice remodeling proj,,, bathroom and some WW :thumbsup:- 

nice job Greg!:thumbsup: 
Brian


----------



## HS345

Mmmmmmm, cheeeeeese....

What, no pics? 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## angus242

Bathroom in progress:

DensArmor ceiling:









Hydronic radiant floors:









Fitting tub, cellulose insulation:









CAD drawing of back wall:









Wall tile:









Border:









Granite shelf:









Accent between shelf & tub:










This project will also have Schluter Dilex profiles in the vertical corners.


----------



## HS345

Yes they are. 2cm light travertine, from my local supplier.


----------



## angus242

HS345 said:


> Yes they are. 2cm light travertine, from my local supplier.


Maybe it's just the lighting in the pic but they look like almost a perfect match to the wall tile!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Nice work as usual Greg! Love that bench. Epoxy and pennies for those shelves...?


----------



## HS345

They are a very good match, but it's just dumb luck.  

The shelves come in light, and dark trav, 8 and 10 inch.


----------



## HS345

No pennies, or epoxy, it's a Kerdi shower. 

I just put a little thinset on the back edge, and tile around it. Some color matched silicone locks em in for good.


----------



## TileLady

Gee, what a showoff you are Greg! LOL.

Sweet tiling! :notworthy


----------



## HS345

Awww shucks Ma'am, it wernt nuthin. 

Don't lemme be the only show off, let's see whatcha got boys and girls.


----------



## HS345

Hey Angus, I just got home where I could see your pics a little better (2" screen just didn't do 'em justice), is that new construction?  If it is, YOU LUCKY DOG. Wazza time when 90% of my work was new const. and 10% remod. Now I'm lucky if it is 5/95. 

Looks like a sweet job. Don't fergit to post up some pics when you're done, and along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Not new construction. Round here, all new is union. That's in the few places they are building new.

Actually, that's _my _house :laughing: :blink:

I start a job next week removing tile. Making a half wall out of a 3/4 wall so some backsplash needs to go away. I will also be doing a new backsplash in their bar area....tile TBD. 

I'm also waiting for the customer to purchase tile for a basement bath floor. That house will also get a tiled wine cellar floor & (allegedly) a remodeled master bath.

I was also called yesterday about updating tile around a corner tub. Whoopie!


But back to the pics....my bath has been an ongoing joke. The little lady couldn't make up her mind on tile. Oh yeah, and all that lovely hydronic I installed.....it's all gone. So anyone need about 150' of 3/8 OF PEX, let me know! I'll be using Laticrete's electric heat instead.

Anyone ever use their mats before? They were about 1/2 the price of Nuheat.


----------



## opiethetileman

heres one I just wrapped up...and started a 900 ft travertine floor with a full hydroban shower with travetine as well....


----------



## HS345

Hey! You get your shelves from the same supplier as me Dan. :laughing:

Gotta love the Emperador marble, eh? 

Sweet job Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman

no man I am old schooler...I bought a chunk and made them...........trying new things and figuring new ideas..But i did get smart and make about 15 in a few normal colors so i dont have to make them on the job.......


----------



## HS345

There ya go. I used to make em too, and sometimes still do. It's just convenient in the extreme for me when I can by em for fifteen bucks.


----------



## angus242

opiethetileman said:


> heres one I just wrapped up...and started a 900 ft travertine floor with a full hydroban shower with travetine as well....



2 questions...
1) Do you frown on doing natural stone in a bathroom, especially shower area?

2) What goes on that blank area on the 1/2 wall between the tub & shower?


----------



## opiethetileman

no angus. if you install stone the proper way and make the shower waterproof. You dont have to worry. I also seal the stone after its done and grouted and had that bathroom sit for 14 days before it was sealed and used

the small return there like the 1x3 wall. The HO was painting it. Because it didnt look right tiled because of the other side of the tub. would look funny. And as always i only suggest to them and then they are the ones paying me so I have to do what they tell me.


----------



## angus242

I understand from an installer point of view how you can successfully install stone. However, the maintenance required from the HO isn't a guarantee. Stone not maintained can start looking like shizbah pretty soon after. Just wondering how you explain this to the HO or if you just cash the check and let them worry about it.

I try to steer people away from stone but will install it and make VERY clear, lack of maintenance is _not _my issue. 

Did you really mean 900 ft of floor in a bathroom????


----------



## opiethetileman

nice work man awesome.. Yeah them stone floors it seems as if ya need 12 yards of grout for them.


----------



## Splinter

What the heck are all you Florida monkeys doing over here? Opie, is it true you finally got your ass banned from JB? I've been busy and havent spent much time over there to see all the carnage. 

Oh, and stop quoting Billy Joel songs.

"You may be right, I may be crazy. But I just might be the lunatic you're looking for."


----------



## opiethetileman

yeah I got banned............


----------



## opiethetileman

a little bit a liquid in my life.......prepped out a shower..........and still slowly chuggin along on the stone floor. So on monday i get to leak test it.


----------



## jarvis design

Tub/Tile job I am working on right now


----------



## angus242

Jarvis, you do some really neato niches :clap:


----------



## HS345

Yep, nice work! Is that 3x6 travertine?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Love that niche Jarvis.


----------



## We Fix Houses

Opie - Curious to know how you applied the Hydroban - brush, roller ? How many coats ?

What's the board on the walls ?

Just about got this job wrapped up today. This is Redguard - 1 primer coat 4/1 water and 2 addl coats applied with a 1/2" x 6 " roller.

Maybe I'll give the Hydroban a try next job.


----------



## HS345

We Fix Houses said:


> Opie - Curious to know how you applied the Hydroban - brush, roller ? How many coats ?
> 
> What's the board on the walls ?
> 
> Just about got this job wrapped up today. This is Redguard - 1 primer coat 4/1 water and 2 addl coats applied with a 3/8 x 6 " roller.
> 
> Maybe I'll give the Hydroban a try next job.


That looks like Hydro Barrier, not Hydro Ban.


----------



## We Fix Houses

Thanks for that correction and info. Hydroban is not a pan liner.

Same questions though...


----------



## HS345

We Fix Houses said:


> Thanks for that correction and info. Hydroban is not a pan liner.
> 
> Same questions though...


Hydroban can be used as a pan liner. It is a surface applied waterproofing membrane.


----------



## jarvis design

angus242 said:


> Jarvis, you do some really neato niches :clap:


Thanks brother!!


----------



## jarvis design

HS345 said:


> Yep, nice work! Is that 3x6 travertine?


its 3x6 crema nova marble


----------



## opiethetileman

its hydrobarrier. I rolled it on with a 3/8 nap roller and applied 4 coats. I used mesh in the corners as recomended by laticrete. Hydro barrier can be used as a pan application. It is the sister product of Hydroban.

I did water tests today and no leak. I dumped in 12 gallons of waters of let it sit for 9 hours. It doesnt leak. I just wish laticrete would come out with a drain. I feel like i am vandilizing my shower with a schulter drain.


----------



## angus242

Kerdi-Drain is the best thing to happen to showers since thinset. :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman

totaly agrreee angus......but wish laticrete would come out with something far out.. The drains ar 85 bucks. In all reality if ya change the drain and buy the pan you are at about 65 bucks . So its not much more for the drain the do a easier pan with less mudd.....


----------



## angus242

I haven't bought the drain separately. I can get the full 4x4 kit for under $350.


----------



## Warren

From a long time ago. This is my house.


----------



## angus242

Warren said:


> From a long time ago. This is my house.


_That's_ a mantel!


----------



## opiethetileman

tub hop I would be ok with hardi in the stall. if it was a shower i say CBU and my choice is permabase or next gen durock. I use a 3/8 roller and coat the wall and then do a heavy coat over that with my fabric. so i really dont prime the wall for say.

i will say this and it says on contract . I will back what i install 100% if they use the full laticrete system. yeah if ya think about a little money now goes a long way down the road. The reason why i am doing this stall the builder never hooked the tub drain correctly and its a upstairs unit


----------



## opiethetileman

some prgress using the tuscan leveling sytem with laticrete 253 gold thinset over hydrobarrier


----------



## angus242

Dan, what is the baseboard material gonna be?


----------



## opiethetileman

6 inch base. i cheated and took the vanity out so tile fit 3 wide side to side


----------



## angus242

Tile base.....don't you offer an upgrade to waterproof up the walls too?


----------



## opiethetileman

i discussed it they said no. I wanted to kerdi band the room for base and do tile base


----------



## Tech Dawg

I'll be finished up with this one tomorrow, here's some befores and the rest to follow... take it easy on me guys:whistling out of all the hundreds of bathrooms that I did this is my first tiled shower


----------



## Tech Dawg

couple more


----------



## Tech Dawg

did I mention that I hate SL...


----------



## srwcontracting

Looks nice! Interesting idea for shower with the layout that you had to work with.
I would have been skeptical of the staggered pattern above with the different shades, but it looks good!
Where did you get the rounded bench? Was it custom?
Nice work!


----------



## Tech Dawg

The tile is Happy Floors _ Denver Stone and all the accessories is Arley Mexican Durango stone... The Arley stone came from Conestoga Tile.
The staggard pattern and color selection actually do blend a little nicer when your in the room... it was an interesting layout but they were going for a rustic stone look


----------



## HS345

Nice work Dawg!

The only thing that worries me a little is the overhang of the shelves in the one niche. Are they made out of stone tile? Looks a little fragile to me.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Yeah, those are 1/2" stone, the underside was built out a little so they're stickin out about 4" with no support... little shaky but I made them fully aware of what can happen but they mainly wanted out that far for towels so I don't think there will be too much weight on those


----------



## angus242

I'd be worried about a slip hazard. If anyone lost their balance, their instinct would be to grab those shelves. Let's hope that never happens!

Oh, also when cleaning the floor, watch your head when getting back up.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Been there, done that... I hit my head on that sucker twice... but I had to give em what they wanted. Up close and in the shower there is quite a bit of room since it's about 84" long and the entry is roomy enough that they weren't worried with any of that


----------



## opiethetileman

nice work...i have been deathly sick for the last few days...........so no update on my bathroom but something funny on the way home was this. I got pulled over for weaving and driving slow at 330 in the afternoon. The office lights me up I pull over. He comes up to the truck asks for my dl and reg and I give it to him. he says you have a birthday near and i tell him yeah move NOW and i puked inches from being all over him. The guy was nice to say the least he followed me down to the rest stop which was less than 500 ft away and had me get fluids and told me to stay and relax before i drove off and he came back to check on me


----------



## Tech Dawg

That sucks Opie... sounds like the cops in your area are pretty nice though.


----------



## opiethetileman

most of the city police and highway patrol know my family......my grandfather was the county fire chief at one time


----------



## katoman

I'm working on an ensuite right now. I know, pics are coming. I'll try and get some up next week. My camera won't load into the computer right now.

Anyway, yesterday my stone guy comes with the quartz curbs, wall pieces and ceiling pieces, which mirror the curbs.

I show him my curbs are perfectly level and square. It's a four foot corner shower. Walls are dead plumb. I tell him everything has to be perfectly level, plumb and square. Especially for the glass guy.

So I leave him to do his job. When he's done, I measured from top inside corner to outside of curb. 131 9/16" Now I measure from bottom inside corner to outside of top piece. Same measurement. Next, I measure the same on the other side. Same measurements both ways.

Awesome, I love guys who are perfectionists. He was within 1/32" in four directions. Now the glass guy has no excuses. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Anybody starting a new one next week?
I got a tub_to_shower(swanstone) faucet,doors,tile floor, R&R cabinets with new granite top and toilet... little pumped, it'll be my first go round with ditra and quartzlock2


----------



## angus242

HS345 said:


> Yep, Angus is right, it's only A118.4 with the latex additive. http://www.bostik-us.com/markets/flooring/ceramic/ansi/default.html#a118.4



HAHA!!! Great minds!


----------



## HS345

Hey Tech Dawg, since you're using the Laticrete 317, why not just get some 333 additive for use under the Ditra? 317/333 is a great combo for setting Ditra.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Soooo they don't have the Bostik admix but I can get the laticrete admix and set ditra to wood with 317 and use d-20 to set tile...no?


----------



## HS345

Tech Dawg said:


> Soooo they don't have the Bostik admix but I can get the laticrete admix and set ditra to wood with 317 and use d-20 to set tile...no?


I would say yes, as long as you can confirm the D20 is a premium unmod.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tech Dawg said:


> Soooo they don't have the Bostik admix but I can get the laticrete admix and set ditra to wood with 317 and use d-20 to set tile...no?


Got 1 bag of each so I'm trying to figure how to use it up.... or ill just get another bag of 317 and mix up the d-20 for under the shower base


----------



## angus242

Yes, that 30-60% of portland is a very high content. I have used very little Bostik products, mainly Ditraset but I have liked what I used.


----------



## Tech Dawg

D-20 is slightly modified but not enough to show up on the chart so I'm gonna use that to set my swan base... I found a different supplier close to my town, Dauphin Tile. They stock D-40 modified so I gotb that to set the ditra and they also have Ditraset(yay) so I will buy from them and the other nice thing is they have the huge rolls of ditra so they cut off what I needed and charged me for that instead of buying a whole roll so that worked out good.
Ditra set is 27 bucks a bag there... but only place around here to get it


----------



## angus242

Ditraset is good, real good actually. But not $27 good. :no: :laughing:

I can get Ditraset for under $15. But I can also get Kerabond for under $9. Also, I can get a jug of Keralastic (latex) so I don't have to lug around different bags of thinset. Just add the latex to what I need modified and the rest is for setting over Ditra.


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> Ditraset is good, real good actually. But not $27 good. :no: :laughing:
> 
> I can get Ditraset for under $15. But I can also get Kerabond for under $9. Also, I can get a jug of Keralastic (latex) so I don't have to lug around different bags of thinset. Just add the latex to what I need modified and the rest is for setting over Ditra.


Hey Angus, you're familiar with Mapei products, what do you think of Ultraflex 2 for putting down Ditra?


----------



## PrecisionFloor

Nice work!


----------



## angus242

HS345 said:


> Hey Angus, you're familiar with Mapei products, what do you think of Ultraflex 2 for putting down Ditra?


It's awesome if you can get it cheap enough. My Kerabond/Keralastic combo usually costs me about $15/bag. If you can get the Ultraflex cheaper or about the same, that's good. I also don't like carrying the different bags around. That's just me. Ultraflex is some damn good pookey!


----------



## angus242

PrecisionFloor said:


> Nice work!



What the??????


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> It's awesome if you can get it cheap enough. My Kerabond/Keralastic combo usually costs me about $15/bag. If you can get the Ultraflex cheaper or about the same, that's good. I also don't like carrying the different bags around. That's just me. Ultraflex is some damn good pookey!


This is for a shop, they gave me my choice, so I chose the Ultraflex 2 to set the Ditra because they had it on hand. They're bringing some Ardex FB-9L for me to set the tile with. I would have preferred that to set the Ditra, but they're out.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I still gotta work on the price with them since I just showed up to buy the stuff... I called schluter and they said ditraset or kerabond is the best, laticrete is so/so and custom is the bottom rung... noone here has kerabond and this Dauphin tile is the only place that has ditraset so I guess I'm payin more for now.  I called bostik n they won't sell me a skid


----------



## Tech Dawg

Got a pretty good start today, although the floor was a pain to get up


----------



## Tech Dawg

I gotta put 5/8 ply before ditra... subfloor has 2 floating seams. Still use flooring screws, but not on joists? I got a bunch of cbu screws...


----------



## angus242

These are the screws I use when installing 1/2" EGP


----------



## opiethetileman

nice star drives what else would we expect. but do you screw them from the inside to out or from the outside to the inside of the sheet


----------



## Tech Dawg

Gettin there...


----------



## angus242

What are the shimmy shims on the ceiling for?


----------



## Tech Dawg

Glued up a swan ceiling n thats how u brace it bro!


----------



## angus242

Gotcha. Couldn't really tell what that was.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Building a concealed access panel - inside a steam shower*

A few shots of today's project...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*More pictures*

Hmmm.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Still more pictures*

Jw.


----------



## LoFiMofo

Nice access panel. What is that blue stuff?


----------



## angus242

NobleSealant 150?


----------



## LoFiMofo

Doing some punchout on this bathroom today.


----------



## srwcontracting

LoFiMofo said:


> Doing some punchout on this bathroom today.


Damn mofo! You get some pretty sweet jobs! Good camera work,too. I'm jealous!


----------



## katoman

Mofo - thanks for the pics, nice, nice, nice. :thumbsup:

I'm jealous too.


----------



## TileWizard

a few things i've done recently, wish i had a better camera

4x12 red glass
6x16 frosted blue glass with white carrera hex floor. thats not a seat, its a thing for women to put thei foot up on when shaving
some brown porcelain with wainscoting capped with a chair rail
tubled marble backsplash
18' porcelain. 9/16 thick, and yes its goin on the ceiling
tumbled adelia, love this bathroom, 12's upto a chair rail then the diag.


----------



## HS345

TileWizard said:


> a few things i've done recently, wish i had a better camera
> 
> 4x12 red glass
> 6x16 frosted blue glass with white carrera hex floor. thats not a seat, its a thing for women to put thei foot up on when shaving
> some brown porcelain with wainscoting capped with a chair rail
> tubled marble backsplash
> 18' porcelain. 9/16 thick, and yes its goin on the ceiling
> tumbled adelia, love this bathroom, 12's upto a chair rail then the diag.


Hey, that's some nice work Wiz, love the user name. :thumbup:

Did you get a thank you card from the glass guys for that chair rail? :laughing:

I've installed a ton of those foot shelf thingys, nice solution, I like the asymmetrical look.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Mapei Chaulking in the Steamer*

David and I went to a Mapei training class yesterday and learned a ton of new "Stuff". I showed off my access panel to Luci and 'GASP' it is a no go...

Their Colour matched chaulking not the best product for a steam shower I'm told.

Now I have to go and replace it with some Latsil...

It never ends....

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

What is "Punchout" ?


JW



LoFiMofo said:


> Doing some punchout on this bathroom today.


----------



## HS345

JohnFRWhipple said:


> David and I went to a Mapei training class yesterday and learned a ton of new "Stuff". I showed off my access panel to Luci and 'GASP' it is a no go...
> 
> Their Colour matched chaulking not the best product for a steam shower I'm told.
> 
> Now I have to go and replace it with some Latsil...
> 
> It never ends....
> 
> JW


This company, ColorRite, is producing a sanded 100% silicone. I haven't tried it yet, but I have been using their silicones for years. Seems like a perfect fit for your access panel.

Their new website is under construction, so they're not yet advertising the sanded silicone, but they are selling it. If you give Noreen a call, she can color match over the phone. If you ask her real nice, she will send you some color charts.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Color Rite*

What's with the website at ColorRite?

There tech data sheet does not load?

Can it be used in a steam shower? Will it go mushy? Does it need a primer?

This is why I hate chaulking in the shower...



HS345 said:


> This company, ColorRite, is producing a sanded 100% silicone. I haven't tried it yet, but I have been using their silicones for years. Seems like a perfect fit for your access panel.
> 
> Their new website is under construction, so they're not yet advertising the sanded silicone, but they are selling it. If you give Noreen a call, she can color match over the phone. If you ask her real nice, she will send you some color charts.


----------



## HS345

JohnFRWhipple said:


> What's with the website at ColorRite?
> 
> There tech data sheet does not load?
> 
> Can it be used in a steam shower? Will it go mushy? Does it need a primer?
> 
> This is why I hate chaulking in the shower...


Yeah, their website is under construction, not functioning properly.

If you call Noreen, she will send you the relevant data. I called her the other day to ask about the sanded silicone. I asked her for a new color chart and had it in my mailbox in two days.

I'll scan what I have and pm it to ya. I don't want to post it without asking ColorRite. Gimme a minute.

I have to assume it's fine in a steamer, it has a Shore A rating.


----------



## angus242

HS345 said:


> Hey Angus, you're familiar with Mapei products, what do you think of Ultraflex 2 for putting down Ditra?


Greg,

You use this stuff yet?


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> Greg,
> 
> You use this stuff yet?


Yes I did. I used it to put down and prefill about 500+ sq ft of Ditra. Seems like good stuff. Obviously I couldn't use it for setting over the Ditra, but I liked it.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I wanna be, I wanna be... I wanna be like Angus!


----------



## Tech Dawg

The corian guy charges me 4 to 5 hundred for those n they are friggin sweet


----------



## HS345

Tech Dawg said:


> If the window runs out the wing wall you can cut around it and mitre the swan trim around it.
> If the window is in the 60" wall I route out the window hole (I never use the stock swan window kits, they suck) my corian make me a 1 pc integrated window insert... caulk it, slider into place and run a finished bead. I/ll get to my computer and send a pic or two


Sweet. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Its hard to see cuz the light but this one was made from white corian to match the tub... I usually have them made from his scrap material to keep the cost down sooo if someone wants a color match to the wall then the price goes up:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

sorry, trying to find the right pic


----------



## Tech Dawg

Here's another, this window casing had a shelf built on the top for her nick nacks


----------



## angus242

Another successful grout job with QuartzLock 2!


----------



## angus242

Also, I've made this thread a sticky. We do have a picture post section but no one ever seems to use it. I'm cool with using this thread. 

Lots of good stuff in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like the beaded corian tub surround.


----------



## astor

*Wood Stairs and Stainless Steel/Glass Railings*

I recently supplied and installed new prefinished solid wood flooring in this project.My contract also included demo of the wall on one side of the stairway,half wall on upstairs and new stairs matching the floors.Since they like my work so much, the clients also gave me installing new stainless steel railings with tempered glass.Not something I have done before, but search and common sense with some hidden skills, it turned very nice. I had to design the railing configuration and ordered all materials from FL distributor and get the glass cut locally.
I posted first the picture section, but I think it gets more hits here!I will try to remove from other.


----------



## HandyHails

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Looks good, Josh. :thumbsup:

Ashame they chose a framed glass door....frameless would have been so much sweeter.


----------



## HandyHails

:yawn::yawn:


----------



## HandyHails

Best of a bad situation. This started as just "Please get rid of the cast iron tub and give me a shower so I don't have to step over the tub." They ended up going w/ heated floors and the whole 9. This project evolved into what it is after we already started work.


----------



## HandyHails

My favorite bathroom so far.


----------



## HandyHails

:thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails

a few more of during


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*very nice workmanship....*

Josh.....:thumbup: all the way..sweet!:thumbsup: like the saw by the way.. but that is a baised opinion...:shifty:

B.


----------



## HandyHails

Another project w/ the same designer


----------



## HandyHails

only a few left after these i promise


----------



## HandyHails

That's it. Now you know what I've been doing for the last three months or so. I'm ready for spring!! I need to get out of these friggin bathrooms for a while and work on some deck or something. I'm starting to go a little batty!!


----------



## Tech Dawg

opiethetileman said:


> nice work tech. great job greg but ya know I hate orange. but that is a good product to do for a floor period.
> 
> I really wish I could get henry or a laticrete person over here . it seeems alot of guys need a little nudge to go for waterproofing a shower stall. i have some updates on the one i just finished


Only one problem... your not on here as much as Angus, he has us brainwashed at gunpoint!


----------



## opiethetileman

fine tech i will start pulling up a chair every night for a hour at least just to ride you and cover you with hydroban and if angus gets in the way. well I will just mastic him to the wall and cover him in spacers


----------



## ApgarNJ

ok. what is the difference between hydro BAN and hydro barrier. it seems they are almost identical according to the laticrete website. 
both of them say no fabric is needed in the corners. they also say you can apply it right over drywall. not sure I want to do that but is it possibly that they adhere better to drywall then they would to say, hardie backer or cementboard?


----------



## Ceramictec

ApgarNJ said:


> it seems they are almost identical according to the laticrete website.


kinda, they are both a liquid membrane 



> not sure I want to do that but is it possibly that they adhere better to drywall then they would to say, hardie backer or cementboard?


I know HydroBan says its good over gypsum drywall but I still do CBU



ApgarNJ said:


> both of them say no fabric is needed in the corners.


you need the fabric in the corners with the Hydro Barrier.
HydroBan is a little thicker and doesn't shrink as much when it drys.


----------



## opiethetileman

there is only a slight dif between the two i know what it is. But that is the secret with LATICRETE and i . I broke the code. I would use fabric in all corners. I get the CBU very tight. and fabric and apply the hydroban or hydrobarrier no thinset over the seams. if I so thinset the seams i use unsanded thinset so i can smooth it out and lightly sand it so not alot of build up. and brian that is a mason brush not a paint brush


----------



## PrecisionFloors

opiethetileman said:


> well I will just *mastic *him to the wall


And I liked you Dan....:laughing:


----------



## angus242

opiethetileman said:


> well I will just mastic him to the wall and cover him in spacers


I'll just sweat and emulsify the mastic, then when you're up to your neck in Hydro-Somthin-or-otha, I'll PL Premium your flip flops to the floor.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

angus242 said:


> I'll just sweat and emulsify the mastic, then when you're up to your neck in Hydro-Somthin-or-otha, I'll PL Premium your flip flops to the floor.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's effin funny right there. The mental picture is even funnier.


----------



## opiethetileman

oh angus I feel the love.........


----------



## TileWizard

bit of a PITA. turned out great tho, usually i hate this kinda stone

its great how much distributers charge so much for junk tile barely glued on to floppy mesh sheets made in 3rd world countries


----------



## katoman

Tilewizard - I really like the look :thumbup: Great for a country kitchen.

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## HS345

Lookin' good Wiz. :thumbsup:


----------



## srwcontracting

Would have never thought that stuff would look good for a backsplash.....but that looks pretty good! Nice work


----------



## opiethetileman

yeah sweet splash


----------



## HandyHails

Really nice. I like that you took it all the way around the window instead of capping at the bottom of the cabinets.


----------



## HS345

HandyHails said:


> Really nice. I like that you took it all the way around the window instead of capping at the bottom of the cabinets.


I noticed that detail too.....nice. :thumbup:


----------



## HandyHails

Hey TileWizard. Is that a washing machine built into the kitchen cabinetry?


----------



## TileWizard

this is the first floor washer/dryer room. it has everything but an oven and cook top. this house is unbelievable. 

here is the kitchens main backslpash. i didnt bother taking a picture of the rest cause its just straight joint 6" tumbled marble


----------



## HandyHails

Your telling me the first set of pics are from a utility room. Geez! Ah what the hell, I'd do it if I had the $$$


----------



## opiethetileman

wow wizzard. What would have been sweet some travertine chair rail wrapping that window. And if that is the wash room. All i have to say is someone has arm candy. And thoose clothes must dry on thier own


----------



## katoman

Finished this one last month. Koler taps, etc. schluter of course, custom vanity and quartz top. Quartz curb and top of glass. This was a gut to the studs job. Strapped ceiling to get straight and level. Medicine cabinet is mirrored both sides. Toilet has bidet in it. Heated floor. Solid wood crown and trim. 

All tiles are porcelin, epoxy grout.


----------



## angus242

katoman said:


> Finished this one last month. Koler taps, etc. schluter of course, custom vanity and quartz top. Quartz curb and top of glass. This was a gut to the studs job. Strapped ceiling to get straight and level. Medicine cabinet is mirrored both sides. Toilet has bidet in it. Heated floor. Solid wood crown and trim.
> 
> All tiles are porcelin, epoxy grout.


And a fancy toilet too! :thumbup:
Very nice!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Sweet floor Josh!!!!

Kato, I think ima hire you to do my shower, lol


----------



## HandyHails

Kato,

Pics looks like they belong in a magazine. Great shots of some really clean work.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Kato, I'm gonna print those off and throw em in my portfolio.... cool with u??


----------



## srwcontracting

Love the recessed lights in shower! Amazing work!


----------



## srwcontracting

Does the glass have 45 miters? It has a cleaner look or maybe it's just the angle of camera shot


----------



## katoman

Yes, recessed pots in the shower, we framed into the attic over the trusses and insulated. Rain shower head supply is in there also.

No mitred corners on the glass. Mmmmmmmmm, maybe next one I'll try that.

At the start of this job the HO spec'd as close to perfect as possible. I asked him if we were talking 1/16" tolerances or microns. He thought about it for a minute and said no more than 1/16" would be acceptable. :w00t::shutup::laughing:


----------



## HandyHails

So just another average job is what your saying.


----------



## opiethetileman

yeah cant stand them ENGINEFEARS...........they know to much and cant even turn a screw with a screw driver.:whistling:whistling



Just to make you guys laugh. My step brother is a engineneer for pratt and whitney. Aircraft kid pretty smart. it takes him almost 2 hours to change oil in his truck. He will pull the plug drain it. Then jack it up in different angle to try and get all the oil out before putting the plug back in and adding oil.


----------



## HS345

Very nice work Katoman. :thumbsup: I love the look of the solid curb, I often use solid curb *sill* material, but never thought to wrap the entire curb in solid material. arty: You had to love installing that. I hate it when the customer wants double bullnose on top of the curb. :bangin:


----------



## HS345

opiethetileman said:


> yeah cant stand them ENGINEFEARS...........they know to much and cant even turn a screw with a screw driver.:whistling:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make you guys laugh. My step brother is a engineneer for pratt and whitney. Aircraft kid pretty smart. it takes him almost 2 hours to change oil in his truck. He will pull the plug drain it. Then jack it up in different angle to try and get all the oil out before putting the plug back in and adding oil.


Dang, I thought I was particular about letting alla oil drain out.


----------



## HandyHails

Shaving niche. Keep it quiet. Its the next big thing.


----------



## HandyHails

On a side note, I'm really loving that my sills are coming in w/ HUGE craters in them from where they were cut and the place I'm subbed out from who supplies the material won't spring to have them filled by the granite guy. "Hey Josh, just fill them in w/ grout" WTF?! $85 a square foot you are charging these people and you leave huge craters in them for me to deal w/ half assed? Jesus!! I've been filling them in w/ sanded and then matching as close as I can w/ unsanded over the sanded. Better than huge holes, but still not even close to right. That crap is really pissing me off.


----------



## srwcontracting

That Sounds like some lazy BS(0n the granite peoples behalf)
I hope those shaving niches don't catch on! Don't let hgtv see those!


----------



## HandyHails

I didn't mind too much, but it was a lot of precise work down low and that is always a pain in a little shower.


----------



## Paulie

Looks great. Too bad about the granite, I get my shelves made from cultured granite, marble.... whatever. I know it's not true granite but I'm surprised at the quality and NEVER have had a problems like that.

But looks good!


----------



## opiethetileman

Next shower I do. I found glass corner shelfs for twenty bucks in stock premade. I can't stand hole is stone anymore. that bathroom rocks too man


----------



## HandyHails

Anybody using Corian or the like for sills and shelves?


----------



## HandyHails

Paulie said:


> Looks great. Too bad about the granite, I get my shelves made from cultured granite, marble.... whatever. I know it's not true granite but I'm surprised at the quality and NEVER have had a problems like that.
> 
> But looks good!


 I guess that's the nature of the beast w/ Travertine.


----------



## Evan1968

Just a quick bathroom for a friend we did last week.


----------



## opiethetileman

looks good craig.................BUT ya said it was for friend can ya put the damn toliet back for the guy he keeps coming here to take a dump:w00t::w00t:


looks good man ...that floor looks like it had seen its share of the era


----------



## Evan1968

They have the plummer coming to put the fixtures in this weekend. I left them a 5gal bucket till then so i dont know why he's coming to you!! Maybe he cant figure out how to flush it.

House was from the 30's. 2in of mud on the floor and walls. Made for a fun demo. My guys hated me. 
If you look close ,the studs on the back and left wall are sideways so no depth for the niches. Thats why we had to put the 2 niches and footrest on the right wall. 

We raised the shower head and the niches really high cause he is 6'4" and she is 5'9". 

It was fun doing this one. Nice break from the commercial work.Actually had to think for a bit! And it was 5min from the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968

Here's the demo....


----------



## opiethetileman

someone must have taken a DUMP in there to blow that mud job apart:whistling:whistling


i notice ya dont have on OSHA shoes flip flops


----------



## srwcontracting

Evan1968 said:


> Just a quick bathroom for a friend we did last week.


Looks like a fun cut on that bottom niche! nice job!

I'm finally going to be doing a job in a 1980 house soon.....I seem to always get the 1950s homes that you have to demo like yours.......that's the worst part of the job!


----------



## srwcontracting

Just finished up this one....I swear that's all I do anymore is the American Orleans subway....good price but tired of seeing it


----------



## HandyHails

Nice. That door opening right into the toilet like that?


Very retro.


----------



## srwcontracting

Haha....good eye! Ya she wanted it moved, but the old floor is that 4" mud base and would just require too much to move....the old tub was about 3ft further in the room before....really small bath.....just took up a closet To build the shower. Of course didn't have the camera on demo day!


----------



## opiethetileman

hahah evan i just noticed by reading the other world you belong over there too:w00t:


----------



## Metro M & L

Kato wins the bath off!:notworthy


----------



## expertstormrepa

The first pics at the top of the post.... the corner seat is lovely... Thanks for the idea.... Nice Job on that


----------



## Evan1968

IT'S BUCKET TIME !!!:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman

THAT IS JUST PLAIN ****:thumbsup::thumbsup:




how you gonna fit on that on a plane to florida:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

Opie said:


> how you gonna fit on that on a plane to florida


USPS...one at a time..."If it fits,it ships"! Give me your address!


----------



## opiethetileman

I really do not want a bucket that you get in a box for 4.95 there will not be much left of it.....unless ya crush it and just add air back to it:w00t:


----------



## Evan1968

LOL....Lucky if 1 out of 10 gets there uncrushed! 

That trailer next to my truck is filled with them! The Bucket Holy Land!:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Evan1968

I finally worked on my own house! Total redo right down to the studs. Went from a single sink to a double. The only thing that stayed was the Jacuzzi tub. Had it refinished. 45'd all my edges. We dont need no stinkin' bullnose!


----------



## Evan1968

And the floor...


----------



## angus242

Very nice work, Craig. 

I hate shallow bath sinks 

but the tile looks excellent :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman

i do alot of that tile.................nice work...:thumbsup:...........never seen a toliet in the shower before:blink:


----------



## expertstormrepa

:thumbsup: Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
____________________________________________________________________
www.expertstormrepair.com hail damage repair...pa


----------



## HandyHails

Looks good. How tuff to move the toilet?


----------



## Evan1968

thanks all...

Angus- The sinks i wasnt to crazy about when she picked them out but they arent as shallow as the pics make them out to be. 

Opie-its for multi-tasking

Handy-toilet went from there to the garbage.New one went back into the old spot.


----------



## HandyHails

Evan1968 said:


> Handy-toilet went from there to the garbage.New one went back into the old spot.



HA! looked installed from here.


----------



## angus242

HAHA, 2" toilet drains :w00t:

or

3" shower drains :blink:


----------



## HandyHails

Maybe that would get that 1/8" slope on the channel drain thread.


----------



## Evan1968

I sat on it when i did the shower valve. Nice and comfy!:thumbup:


----------



## bazemk1979

1400ssqft 16th floor apartment I have been working for some time cause we had to tear out tile and whisper sound barrier,WSB was pain in the ... to take out,but I dealt with it and installed new one trough out.

It was angle 45 layout,18x18 rectefying iitalian porcelain installed on thinset with 1/16 inch joint,wish it was mudset with this joint,but customer strictly wanted 1/16 and not an 1/8.... 

Any ways here are some pics from it,finally.


----------



## bazemk1979

and some more


----------



## angus242

bazemk1979 said:


> 1400ssqft 16th floor apartment I have been working for some time cause we had to tear out tile and whisper sound barrier,WSB was pain in the ... to take out,but I dealt with it and installed new one trough out.
> 
> It was angle 45 layout,18x18 rectefying iitalian porcelain installed on thinset with 1/16 inch joint,wish it was mudset with this joint,but customer strictly wanted 1/16 and not an 1/8....
> 
> Any ways here are some pics from it,finally.


That's some nice work, right there!


----------



## HandyHails

:thumbup::thumbup:

:clap::clap:

:w00t::w00t:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> That's some nice work, right there!


After seeing that, I'm quiting tile..... :notworthy:


----------



## opiethetileman

NO TLS system for that?????? Nice work :clap:


----------



## Evan1968

Now thats some sweeeet work!:thumbsup:


----------



## bazemk1979

thanks for the kind word guys,last day at the job has always been the hardest for me especially for this one.Had to finish the rest of the grout that was left,had to touch up the medallion and the boarder with black grout,caulk the elevator and the outside door with matching black caulk,finish up the rest of the shoe molding around the wood base,install the T-moldings at the bedroom doors and place some tile boxes on top...

I honestly hate misc. stuff... Off to the next one,2000sqft floor 20x20 stone installed with mud! (finally),and got 2 more regular bathrooms,master bath with jackuzzy and will find out if we got the bedrooms to do with wood floor and the rest of 2nd floor too,to be announced...Job starts at monday and I promised a friend of mine that he got 900 sqft travertine floor with diamond inserts to help him out for friday and saturday...

I have 2 days to install as much as I can,so it will be all full tile just entering rooms I have to do the cuts around the door jams...Hope I can lay good 70% of full tile cause after saturday he is on his own,and if I dont finish almost all the travertine in 2 days he is in big trouble.Cuts and grout he can take his sweet time and do it,but installing trought out the whole house 20x20 travertine 1/16 joint,he is in big trouble ...gotta get him trough this 2 days,hope I dont have to work sunday I need a lil break before the big mud job.


----------



## srwcontracting

Tech Dawg said:


> After seeing that, I'm quiting tile..... :notworthy:


I'm with ya......that's pretty hard to compete with!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Just finished up this deal today, the customers are painting and having heavy glass installed. They wanted a mirror on the back wall but they may want me to come back and tile it before a mirror goes in... and this was a case of them not liking the countertop color that they picked. It probably doesn't do much justice in the photo but in the room, it blends pretty good and only a matter of paint. New policy: when the sheet comes in, you will have to go to the fabricator and approve of the material, if you disapprove, pick another color and you MAY have to pay a restocking fee...........


----------



## opiethetileman

whats up with the medicine cabinet????? that is a new one to me:whistling:whistling


Top looks fine :thumbsup: CURB :no: i would have done a travetine sill


----------



## Tech Dawg

That med cab had a wood frame and glass shelves, so they wanted me to tile it up... funny thing is, she likes the threshhold but not the top....... 

They poorly planned this job by not using engineered stone and I had origionally planned for a really nice med cab, but they declined and decided to get their own mirror... of course they don't like it! Its not friggin finished, it will look bare until then


----------



## HandyHails

Paulie said:


> Ummmmm, OK, well how are you going to finish the window?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman

the window is going. the outside is brick so we are gonna patch the brick outside:notworthy


----------



## bazemk1979

LOL wrong place to post,sorry...


----------



## angus242

Folks,

I think it may be a bit easier if those with full project pics just start their own thread in the picture section. 

This is a good thread for a few snaps of projects but when you get to 5+ it will be neater if you start your own thread.

Help a mod with his OCD....PLEASE!!!!


----------



## katoman

*Glass and Steel*

Started the backsplash today that is both stainless steel and glass tile. We had a discussion regarding the grouting of this job.

So, day one - steel tile is in, wood spacers are for the 1" tiles. Tomorrow I will grout the steel with Tec Acue Colour. Then I'll remove the wood strips and install the glass.

Thursday I'll grout the glass with Starglass grout. It was decided not to use any schluter strips to transition between the two tile types. I think it should look pretty sharp when done.

I'll post pics as I go.


----------



## opiethetileman

i agree and i am going to start a hydroban thread for that shower:thumbsup:


----------



## HS345

katoman said:


> Started the backsplash today that is both stainless steel and glass tile. We had a discussion regarding the grouting of this job.
> 
> So, day one - steel tile is in, wood spacers are for the 1" tiles. Tomorrow I will grout the steel with Tec Acue Colour. Then I'll remove the wood strips and install the glass.
> 
> Thursday I'll grout the glass with Starglass grout. It was decided not to use any schluter strips to transition between the two tile types. I think it should look pretty sharp when done.
> 
> I'll post pics as I go.


Why the different grouts? I find it a PITA to use two different grouts within the field like that.

Definitely gonna look sharp, looks sharp already. 

Those SS tile are fun to cut eh? :no:


----------



## katoman

HS345 said:


> Why the different grouts? I find it a PITA to use two different grouts within the field like that.
> 
> Definitely gonna look sharp, looks sharp already.
> 
> Those SS tile are fun to cut eh? :no:


The Starglass is (in my opion) the only safe grout to use with glass. Other cementuous and epoxy grouts dry hard. So if there should be any movement they will crack the glass. 

The Starglass being a urethane allows for a small amount of movement. Just playing it safe. I know others who use the Tec with glass, but I don't want to take the chance of having a call back for cracked glass tiles.

Ok, day 2 - grouted the steel and installed the glass tiles. 291 of them.

Tomorrow is the Starglass and I'm done.


----------



## opiethetileman

nice dude....:thumbsup:........but can ya tell your sister to do the dishes:laughing:


----------



## angus242

katoman said:


> Ok, day 2 - grouted the steel and installed the glass tiles. 291 of them.


Should have used this color StarGlass for the stainless :whistling


----------



## HandyHails

Pretty kick ass Kato. Especially seeing the extra work needed to adjust for the different thickness tile. Super modern and clean. I've never installed the stainless tile yet. I hope to soon. Gotta find the right customer though.


----------



## bazemk1979

Started monday with mud job,the owner spray painted the whole house and the concrete,had to grind down the thick stuff and buff out the middle with buffer and black pad that has metal fibers in it.They brought materials tuesday at 3pm....so i started laying some yesterday....

On top of all my luck today rained like crazy,wetten my sand and had to stop with work and bring in 4 wheel barrels with sand to be dry for tommorow if still rains,the work light died and had to go to Home Depot,some other things that got me ticked off but this site is not place for me to cry you guys a river.

Any how here is few pics of the mudjob.


----------



## Paulie

Don't they have the electricity turned on for you? So dark.


----------



## bazemk1979

the working light that i had gave up on me and after that i took the pics...


----------



## srwcontracting

Nice work kato.....but man, that'd one funky kitchen......green countertops, wood bottoms, white uppers, and stainless steel with red glass......not sure what their going for?


----------



## katoman

Base - now that's a mud job :thumbsup: Nice work. Not many guys doing that anymore.

Are those the small dolly things that you kneel on for working?


----------



## katoman

Last day - grouted the glass with "diamond" from Starglass. That's what they picked. Caulked the perimeters with 100% silicone, and done.

They are looking at some kind of peach colour for the wall paint. 

Hey, not my place, not my taste, but whatever. 

Angus - I agree that would have been nicer than the Tec. Not too sure the Starglass would have worked with that stainless tile, the grout joints were barely 1/16". But not really my call. By the way the one pail of Starglass was $159.95 Ouch.

Notes - I had no problem with the Tec Acucolor xl. Mixed it just a tad wet due to the very thin grout joints, colour was even throughout, lots of time for clean up and any haze came off easy with a clean cloth. I'll be using it again. Very happy with the product.

I think there would have been only a small chance the starglass would have scratched the stainless steel. Never found out though because I taped all the stainless steel off and didn't get any on the stainless.


----------



## Tech Dawg

That is sweet, Kato!!! Your work always comes out magazine worthy but I'm :notworthy:


----------



## bazemk1979

katoman said:


> Base - now that's a mud job :thumbsup: Nice work. Not many guys doing that anymore.
> 
> Are those the small dolly things that you kneel on for working?


No Kato,I use them to drag around the bucket of thinset,marble,mud,using just regular knee pads for mu knees,I never tried the dolly knee pads...

Kitchen looks lovely Kato,I had more than few done in all glass tile decos...Honestly I think glass tile is pain in the arse to work with,never been on my favorite list.

Here is a pic from long time a go I did in glass tile backsplash,took the pic and the backsplash wasnt finished... had the inside of the 6x6 mudded to be able to flush install the matching red glass tile,and job wsnt grouted or polished. Other pic is from only glass tile,no decoes.


----------



## katoman

Very nice, I was getting "buggy eyed" doing that stainless. Your number two pic would do the same thing to me.

Too many tiny lines to keep looking at. :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman

SAW.co said:


> Dan you really need to stop trying on the H/O stuff:laughing:
> I think Dr. Phil has an episode naming that disorder:jester:


why does everyone think I am crazy??????:whistling:laughing:


I almost have a PHD belive it or not:thumbup:


----------



## bluebird5

opiethetileman said:


> :laughing:
> 
> yeah you are missing a pink TUTU to wear while installing your hydroban:jester::laughing:


I hope there is one inside the bucket wrappen in plastic. If there isn't, I'm gonna cry. You need to talk to your boys at latacrete. Think of how many more buckets they would sell.:clap:


----------



## HandyHails

opiethetileman said:


> I almost have a PHD belive it or not:thumbup:


Horseshoes and hand grenades, my friend. Horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## angus242

bluebird5 said:


> I hope there is one inside the bucket wrappen in plastic. If there isn't, I'm gonna cry. You need to talk to your boys at latacrete. Think of how many more buckets they would sell.:clap:


In boys town...


----------



## angus242

HandyHails said:


> Horseshoes and hand grenades, my friend. Horseshoes and hand grenades.



I _almost _married Sheryl Crow...:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> I almost married Sheryl Crow...:whistling


Hey, meee too!!! :shifty:


----------



## angus242

She must really get around.....


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> She must really get around.....


I'm just hopin I was before u..... so let's not talk timeframe :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Well she's 49 and I'm 43. The math is now in your head...:w00t:


----------



## HandyHails

bluebird5 said:


> I hope there is one inside the bucket wrappen in plastic. If there isn't, I'm gonna cry. You need to talk to your boys at latacrete. Think of how many more buckets they would sell.:clap:


You may have stumbled onto something here.

I used to buy tons of premixed sea salt for my aquariums. One brand (instant ocean) had a free t-shirt in every five gallon bucket. I used to buy that brand because it was a good salt, but also because I got the free t-shirt. Laticrete needs to step it up!!


----------



## opiethetileman

you guys wouldnt be the same with out me...................but blue just gave me a sweet marketing idea with laticrete................opie on the bucket of hydroban:thumbsup:




everyone think im crazy..............watch i will run for president soon:clap::notworthy


----------



## opiethetileman

HandyHails said:


> You may have stumbled onto something here.
> 
> I used to buy tons of premixed sea salt for my aquariums. One brand (instant ocean) had a free t-shirt in every five gallon bucket. I used to buy that brand because it was a good salt, but also because I got the free t-shirt. Laticrete needs to step it up!!


josh i am working with the marketing team on a promo just wait and see its a great i dea I had...........:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## HandyHails

I really love free stuff. 

There.... I said it. 

Now I feel better.

Feels good to get it off my chest.


----------



## Tech Dawg

HandyHails said:


> I really love free stuff.
> 
> There.... I said it.
> 
> Now I feel better.
> 
> Feels good to get it off my chest.


When I was in middle school, I had a friend that worked at KFC.... so all my friends were magically getting free BUFFET plates. Needless to say, 3 months later KFC cancelled the buffet. :whistling:


----------



## Floormasta78

this one down ! .. a hallway just got added for next week . Hotel owner was happy , satisfied customer = $$$$$$$:clap:


----------



## HandyHails

Cool. Looks like a solid install. I've never been a fan of off the staggered pattern on a 45. It makes my eyes go batty. You shoving that Coke machine around too?


----------



## Tech Dawg

I like the boarder around the edge, it makes that pattern flow much better :thumbup:


----------



## bazemk1979

Floormasta78 said:


> this one down ! .. a hallway just got added for next week . Hotel owner was happy , satisfied customer = $$$$$$$:clap:


looking good buddy


----------



## Floormasta78

Thank you. !


----------



## HS345

While large floors aren't really the most exciting thing to do for me, they really are our bread and butter.

Nice job Floormasta78. :thumbsup:

Here's what I've been working on, new construction (gasp). And yes, being the nice guy that I am, and since the decorator didn't take into consideration the framed in niche, I cut the little decos out by hand. They were supposed to be clipped corners, but that woulda put the listello too high. HO is very pleased.


----------



## Tech Dawg

...also, that was on my Birthday... I'm gettin old and felt like I needed a break, juz sayin :whistling:


----------



## GO Remodeling

Thought you were in a "time out".


----------



## Tech Dawg

olzo55 said:


> Thought you were in a "time out".


We'll have to compare notes... Who's harder to work for, Tin or Angus...?? :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Drop Down Shower - UBC*

Drop Down Shower - UBC


----------



## bluebird5

what kind of drain are you doing john?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

That is going to be a Tile Top linear drain.


----------



## bluebird5

your a shower building fool!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Would rather be building a shower*

Would rather be building a shower than painting my front door.

I hate painting...


----------



## Tech Dawg

John, do you ever take any time off :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman

fun fun 1300 feet of a office. Pull the carpet up and wow it was a roller coaster. 48 bags of SLC over the floor...............setting 1300 feet in the am...............in ONE DAY


----------



## Evan1968

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thats awesome Opie!!!!
Love big areas like that! Hope the helper can keep the mud and tile coming quick enough.
Strike a line and run it baby! :thumbup:


A time lapse camera would be cool for this one.


----------



## opiethetileman

6 guys running that floor...Sucks we had to float it but it has to be right......................i say 8 hours we can knock it out 1300 feet
:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Why Custom SLC? No Laticrete available?


----------



## opiethetileman

angus242 said:


> Why Custom SLC? No Laticrete available?


not on a drop of the hat notice. ya have to what ya have to do 48 bags. im bummed they have to close monday............its the accouanting office in the dealer


----------



## PrecisionFloors

opiethetileman said:


> 6 guys running that floor...Sucks we had to float it but it has to be right......................i say 8 hours we can knock it out 1300 feet
> :thumbsup:


I should say so...27sf/hr per man shouldn't be all that hard :thumbsup:

Nice job.


----------



## Evan1968

Six guys? No problem with 1300ft. 
We just knocked out 700ft of quarry and 200ln ft of base in 4 hrs with 4 guys. 1 spreader, 2 setters and a helper. Helper was ready to quit afterwards.


----------



## bluebird5

Opie will your guy backbutter all those tiles or will you just spread the thinset and squish em in?


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Six guys? No problem with 1300ft.
> We just knocked out 700ft of quarry and 200ln ft of base in 4 hrs with 4 guys. 1 spreader, 2 setters and a helper. Helper was ready to quit afterwards.


Sheesh, being the helper on a job like that is gravy!!! People don't want to work anymore...


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> being the helper on a job like that is gravy


Tell me about it...when i started in the union as a helper i had to keep 5 setters stocked with tile and thinset.It was a school project and they were in all different areas in the building.That lasted 8 months.

In fairness to my helper...it was his first job with us and he came from working with a residential guy that thought 100sq was alot in a day. Helper told me he mixed more mud for us on that 2 week project than he had in a year with his old boss.He's still with us though.


----------



## opiethetileman

its 530 am. i am on the way to the floor I get there 2 hours before:clap: and set up. That way they can just work and focus:thumbup:. They leave I clean up. if I told what the helper were getting paid everyone would want to come here and work with me.:thumbup:


----------



## angus242

Geez, man. I was referring to ALL leveling systems...including the one I use. 

I get my clips/wedges via the internet so local stock isn't an issue. Of course, the customer pays for the stuff. I add $ to every job I use them on. 

"Best" is a state of mind.....


----------



## bazemk1979

angus242 said:


> $$$$$
> 
> I call them the *T*ilers *L*azy *S*ystem :laughing:
> 
> 
> I use RLS because I'm too slow. Using it, I can get the same results and speed up quite a bit. I add about $35 for clips to every 100 sq ft I'm going to tile.


not long a go I posted some pics of my work,wish I could even afford to try the famous TLS thingy you guys use,instead of it I do the old fashion way,prep as much as I can the floor low and high spots,if customer wants me to level the floor with drypack and liquid mud combination I can do that but it will cost them...

So here in Fla things are so bad that iven if I try to explain the customers that if they dont pay me to level up the floor,they will end up paying the same for the amount of thin set I'm going to use to finish the floor.... HO never listens!!! he thinks I'm ripping him off OMG,here is the fun part floor is 1300sqft,about 85% done with it 20x20 rectefying porcelain 1/8" joint,you know the works,the slab look,no lippage,well so far I have used 56 bags of MP thinset,I told that idiot that he will end up paying on the end with extra thinset one way or the other.

Job is coming along perfect,an as in Fla prices.....I'm on a ***** role...,here is the price I ended up charging and my price was higher for $100 than someones else that he is Bonded,insured,licensed...WTF!!!!

$3000.00

-1300sqft floors 20x20 1/8" 
-carpet removal,vinyl,and floor prep/minor (only high and low spots)
-small kitchen backsplash with some inserts and all tumble marble
-removing and setting back 3 toilets!!!!

Yes all of this for $3000,I told the HO that I need another $300 for properly removing the vinyl by scarifying/grinding down the left over residue and level up the floors better.

Well he didnt wanted that,because the other guy that was cheaper told him he will do all for the price of 2900... there were few guys even cheaper than 2900..... Oh I also have medalion installed at the entrance.How can a good tile guy who wants to do the job the right way survive in this state??? by working for free....thats how!!! scarifying the residue of the vinyl ???? men I'll just scrape the damn thing and let his cheep ass worry later on down the road if tile start to sound hollow.....For idiotic $300 he could of had the perfect bonding in all areas where was previosly vinyl,and he drives Hummer and owns gas station...I AINT BRAKING MY BACK AND WORKING EXTRA FOR FREE!!!!

DEAR LORD I HATE THIS FLORIDA STATE,ONLY GOOD THING ABOUT IT IS THE SUNSHINE....

I will post pics later on,and see the quality of my job,I dont know who is more to blame here the HO who are taking advantage of cheap prices comparing them from hack tilers and the good quality tilers as my self,SCARIY the residue???? NO MORE FREEBIES!!! if you dont want to pay is on your concience if there are some problems down the road.


----------



## MortarForker

opiethetileman said:


> training wheels??????? no the tile was cupped yes the floor was SLC . We flattened the floor if we leveled it it would have come up 3 inches in 36 feet................so we filled the baths and flattened the floor. The planks are cupped and this batch was way worse than down stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> angus can call them what ya want.....not my fault ya cant afford the best system on the tile market............TUSCAN LEVELING SYSTEM.............hell a few weeks ago i posed the training class and it was taken down if ya showed up ya got the good gun and caps and straps a $500.00 start up deal..
> 
> 
> well that plank tile is meant to be set like WOOD and a 1/3 each time is a pattern. So to me you dont know what you are doing when setting a true plank tile wood pattern. The ones you did for you neighboor are NOT PLANKS by far. They looked like 12 x 24 or something. The planks Im doing also has a hand scraped look as well. The TLS was the best way to do the next section of this room. I fought the other 1175 feet.


Please calm down" TILE BROTHER " We all need to band together as friends and share experiences..Sorry if you took me the wrong way..Im one of the good guy's..Peace..


----------



## MortarForker

bazemk1979 said:


> not long a go I posted some pics of my work,wish I could even afford to try the famous TLS thingy you guys use,instead of it I do the old fashion way,prep as much as I can the floor low and high spots,if customer wants me to level the floor with drypack and liquid mud combination I can do that but it will cost them...
> 
> So here in Fla things are so bad that iven if I try to explain the customers that if they dont pay me to level up the floor,they will end up paying the same for the amount of thin set I'm going to use to finish the floor.... HO never listens!!! he thinks I'm ripping him off OMG,here is the fun part floor is 1300sqft,about 85% done with it 20x20 rectefying porcelain 1/8" joint,you know the works,the slab look,no lippage,well so far I have used 56 bags of MP thinset,I told that idiot that he will end up paying on the end with extra thinset one way or the other.
> 
> Job is coming along perfect,an as in Fla prices.....I'm on a ***** role...,here is the price I ended up charging and my price was higher for $100 than someones else that he is Bonded,insured,licensed...WTF!!!!
> 
> $3000.00
> 
> -1300sqft floors 20x20 1/8"
> -carpet removal,vinyl,and floor prep/minor (only high and low spots)
> -small kitchen backsplash with some inserts and all tumble marble
> -removing and setting back 3 toilets!!!!
> 
> Yes all of this for $3000,I told the HO that I need another $300 for properly removing the vinyl by scarifying/grinding down the left over residue and level up the floors better.
> 
> Well he didnt wanted that,because the other guy that was cheaper told him he will do all for the price of 2900... there were few guys even cheaper than 2900..... Oh I also have medalion installed at the entrance.How can a good tile guy who wants to do the job the right way survive in this state??? by working for free....thats how!!! scarifying the residue of the vinyl ???? men I'll just scrape the damn thing and let his cheep ass worry later on down the road if tile start to sound hollow.....For idiotic $300 he could of had the perfect bonding in all areas where was previosly vinyl,and he drives Hummer and owns gas station...I AINT BRAKING MY BACK AND WORKING EXTRA FOR FREE!!!!
> 
> DEAR LORD I HATE THIS FLORIDA STATE,ONLY GOOD THING ABOUT IT IS THE SUNSHINE....
> 
> I will post pics later on,and see the quality of my job,I dont know who is more to blame here the HO who are taking advantage of cheap prices comparing them from hack tilers and the good quality tilers as my self,SCARIY the residue???? NO MORE FREEBIES!!! if you dont want to pay is on your concience if there are some problems down the road.


YIKESER"S...:gun_bandana:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

bazemk1979 said:


> not long a go I posted some pics of my work,wish I could even afford to try the famous TLS thingy you guys use,instead of it I do the old fashion way,prep as much as I can the floor low and high spots,if customer wants me to level the floor with drypack and liquid mud combination I can do that but it will cost them...
> 
> So here in Fla things are so bad that iven if I try to explain the customers that if they dont pay me to level up the floor,they will end up paying the same for the amount of thin set I'm going to use to finish the floor.... HO never listens!!! he thinks I'm ripping him off OMG,here is the fun part floor is 1300sqft,about 85% done with it 20x20 rectefying porcelain 1/8" joint,you know the works,the slab look,no lippage,well so far I have used 56 bags of MP thinset,I told that idiot that he will end up paying on the end with extra thinset one way or the other.
> 
> Job is coming along perfect,an as in Fla prices.....I'm on a ***** role...,here is the price I ended up charging and my price was higher for $100 than someones else that he is Bonded,insured,licensed...WTF!!!!
> 
> $3000.00
> 
> -1300sqft floors 20x20 1/8"
> -carpet removal,vinyl,and floor prep/minor (only high and low spots)
> -small kitchen backsplash with some inserts and all tumble marble
> -removing and setting back 3 toilets!!!!
> 
> Yes all of this for $3000,I told the HO that I need another $300 for properly removing the vinyl by scarifying/grinding down the left over residue and level up the floors better.
> 
> Well he didnt wanted that,because the other guy that was cheaper told him he will do all for the price of 2900... there were few guys even cheaper than 2900..... Oh I also have medalion installed at the entrance.How can a good tile guy who wants to do the job the right way survive in this state??? by working for free....thats how!!! scarifying the residue of the vinyl ???? men I'll just scrape the damn thing and let his cheep ass worry later on down the road if tile start to sound hollow.....For idiotic $300 he could of had the perfect bonding in all areas where was previosly vinyl,and he drives Hummer and owns gas station...I AINT BRAKING MY BACK AND WORKING EXTRA FOR FREE!!!!
> 
> DEAR LORD I HATE THIS FLORIDA STATE,ONLY GOOD THING ABOUT IT IS THE SUNSHINE....
> 
> I will post pics later on,and see the quality of my job,I dont know who is more to blame here the HO who are taking advantage of cheap prices comparing them from hack tilers and the good quality tilers as my self,SCARIY the residue???? NO MORE FREEBIES!!! if you dont want to pay is on your concience if there are some problems down the road.


Dude. Stop bitching about what YOU agree to. I understand - you have to make money, but think about this. I can sit on my ass in the a/c playing COD and KNOW why I'm broke - not go out and bust my ass working for peanuts and wonder why I ain't getting ahead. Stop working for lowballers and you will have less stress. I'd rather do 3 jobs a month at the price I need to turn a profit then do 10 for no money....


----------



## bazemk1979

PrecisionFloors said:


> Dude. Stop bitching about what YOU agree to. I understand - you have to make money, but think about this. I can sit on my ass in the a/c playing COD and KNOW why I'm broke - not go out and bust my ass working for peanuts and wonder why I ain't getting ahead. Stop working for lowballers and you will have less stress. I'd rather do 3 jobs a month at the price I need to turn a profit then do 10 for no money....


COD?... RO2 and BF3 all the way on PC offcourse.

I do take them cause I have to make the money and pay the bills,if I was busy I would of say no and let the other tile guy butchered his floor...I wish things were like they used to be 10 years a go,huge commercial jobs,nothing fancy,simple,not big buck per sqft but I could of run 3000+sqft tile a month or screeds dry pack prep 8000+ sqft a month... Making the big bucks times are long gone,one can only wish and dream for,oh well gotta fight for an open can of tuna now.:blink:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

bazemk1979 said:


> COD?... RO2 and BF3 all the way on PC offcourse.
> 
> I do take them cause I have to make the money and pay the bills,if I was busy I would of say no and let the other tile guy butchered his floor...I wish things were like they used to be 10 years a go,huge commercial jobs,nothing fancy,simple,not big buck per sqft but I could of run 3000+sqft tile a month or screeds dry pack prep 8000+ sqft a month... Making the big bucks times are long gone,one can only wish and dream for,oh well gotta fight for an open can of tuna now.:blink:


Call of Duty...sorry I only play on PS3 :laughing:

I hear you - trust me. I'm not tryin to break your balls either. It's just we all have to realize that by allowing the low-ballers to dictate the market, we become part of the problem :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman

well for 7 bucks a foot they want FLAT not level


----------



## Don_h

opiethetileman said:


> well for 7 bucks a foot they want FLAT not level


Agreed, on plane seems to be the norm as opposed to level. As to the other post, were you saying that a guy who was bonded and insured was charging less? If what I read out of that was that you are not bonded and insured as well as being undercut is a problem, then I agree.


----------



## bazemk1979

opiethetileman said:


> well for 7 bucks a foot they want FLAT not level


 I dont know where you live but in Florida contractor charges that much per foot for dry pack setting stone,somewhere between 6-8....



Don_h said:


> Agreed, on plane seems to be the norm as opposed to level. As to the other post, were you saying that a guy who was bonded and insured was charging less? If what I read out of that was that you are not bonded and insured as well as being undercut is a problem, then I agree.


I was the highest of them all and the others were insured,was a small difference but still the highest.The HO was going in circles and kept on calling back cause I did his friends house in travertine 20x20 1/16" joint with black marble inserts.Lots of insured guys charge cheap here,only few do it right...I'm looking on the bright side here,the HO wants to do the walkway with the garage and the pool in thin pavers,told him to waith till winter time since now is not good time for outdoor working in FLorida due to the cement being to hot and can burn the thinset,aslo it rains whenever it wants so not good idea.Another good thing is he has some friends lined up to do tyhe work in their house also,this time I wont budge and make sure I get paid for removing vinyl and scarifying the area and removing toilets and putting them back.


----------



## astor

*Stone for bath*

here are some early pictures of my current job:
Sorry for the last pic,looks weird glass blocks on window,and the wall is pretty square unlike what shows.


----------



## Tech Dawg

astor said:


> here are some early pictures of my current job:
> Sorry for the last pic,looks weird


Sweet!!! :clap:
How do ya like the Noble TS?


----------



## astor

Tech Dawg said:


> Sweet!!! :clap:
> How do ya like the Noble TS?


Thanks, let me put this way,not missing HardiBacker a bit, I hate dust. Even I've used Dal Seal for walls and shower pan, I've decided to use Kerdi Drain System in this job.
Pictures taken this morning, all finished by the end of the day, tomorrow starting floor 12*12 light colored mexican travertine,praying they are square:laughing:
Glass guys coming Friday to take measurements,floor to ceiling glass enclosure with 90" glass door will be installed.
already signed the next door neighbor for similar a reno.
I have not ordered TLS yet as these are small tiles and relatively easy, but can not wait to work with it.


----------



## srwcontracting

astor said:


> here are some early pictures of my current job:
> Sorry for the last pic,looks weird glass blocks on window,and the wall is pretty square unlike what shows.


Nice! Someone the other day wanted m to build a shower with a bench at the front that way......I said it would make it uncomfortable to shower with it being at your knees. Maybe not? It looks great. Love the marble chosen.


----------



## bluebird5

astor that shower is a masterpiece!


----------



## astor

srwcontracting said:


> Nice! Someone the other day wanted m to build a shower with a bench at the front that way......I said it would make it uncomfortable to shower with it being at your knees. Maybe not? It looks great. Love the marble chosen.


Thank you! The shower head is adjustable,there is also a hand held shower piece which is not connected.The shower floor is 40" x 45" plus the bench and curb. The bench is usually used for foot rest I guess.
The niches has 2 removable glass shelves each.
Will post more pics soon.Waiting for urethane grout.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Great looking Shower Astor. Love the tile layout (instal to) and plumbing fixtures.

Flooded out or newest shower project today.


----------



## Floormasta78

San Francisco project.. I should have been an auto mechanic.. That profession might be easier and less of a headache.


----------



## Floormasta78

Astor , I have.another shower coming up this week . You mind ? 
I love that design. ..


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> San Francisco project.. I should have been an auto mechanic.. That profession might be easier and less of a headache.


Nice wet room, Orlando! Is that porcelain? What color grout?


----------



## Floormasta78

Yes sir !.. Porcelain , permacolor dusty gray.


----------



## bluebird5

orlando how many days did that take you?
astor what kind of stone or tile did you put in that shower? Do you have to seal it?


----------



## Floormasta78

Blue , about 5 days..


----------



## astor

Floormasta78 said:


> Astor , I have.another shower coming up this week . You mind ?
> I love that design. ..


Go ahead my man! I think it is better than subway tiles design, client wanted half wall, but I convinced her all glass.


bluebird5 said:


> astor what kind of stone or tile did you put in that shower? Do you have to seal it?




It is Jerusalem Gold by Alkusari Stone
I seal all the stones and use urethane grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

Guys , dont forget to add Orlando Car to your friends list.. We can always see our work on progress


----------



## Floormasta78

Forgot , to facebook..


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## Floormasta78

Lol ! .. Nice Wright..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

We have all been there, I hope its not just me....


----------



## PrecisionFloors

ChrWright said:


>


How appropriate..I just received word today that tile for the job in DC that I was supposed to do next week is not due to be delivered until the 8th. It should have been here two weeks ago (according to the original back-order)  - and my hotel is non-refundable 

I'm not a happy camper with Dal Tile right now


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

PrecisionFloors said:


> How appropriate..I just received word today that tile for the job in DC that I was supposed to do next week is not due to be delivered until the 8th. It should have been here two weeks ago (according to the original back-order)  - and my hotel is non-refundable
> 
> I'm not a happy camper with Dal Tile right now


Bring the little lady, and make a vacation of it!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Bring the little lady, and make a vacation of it!


If it were planned - maybe. I have two kids who just started school and she has a job....too much to just drop and go :sad:


----------



## angus242

Did someone say working vacation? :whistling:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

A learning vacation with dad would fit the bill!


----------



## bazemk1979

-1350sqft. floor of 22x22 @ 1/8" joint
-kitchen backsplash 4x4 tumble marble + weird bronze inserts


----------



## bazemk1979

few more


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Tile Top - LUXE Point Drain*

Tile Layout for a new Tile Top Drain.


----------



## astor

Getting there..Urethane grout today,caulk saturday, gotta install wood floors for next 2 days.
working solo, so takes some time..


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

A hot tub with a view.

How would you like to hang out in this new deck with 4 or 5 of your closest girlfriends. Such is the life of a Vancouver Playboy...

Love the view.

Where on the top floor deck of the top floor penthouse here in Vancouver. Tomorrow I flood out one of two showers where building here.

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

Astor , the curve has a trim or is that a diffrent tile . I'm looking thru my Evo , picture is kinda small.. But I can see a shiny line.. Schluter trim?


----------



## opiethetileman

Ceramictec said:


> I dont know how much that small strip of Noble is going to work.
> it might help a little but they require it to be a little wider.
> 
> View attachment 54284
> 
> 
> ps. I thought you were a Laticrete guy. you can use HydroBarrier, Blue 92 Anti-Fracture Membrane or the Crack Suppression Kit


actually its alot bigger than ya think knuckle head..............its 20 inches wide and the crack or seam was 1/2" and BTW I am using a PREMIUM thinset...............

what are you the tile police now:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ok, ill bite, what's a soft joint?


----------



## opiethetileman

soft joint is a expansion joint that is filled with matching caulk.......in the last section of the dodge floor I had to put 4 soft joints in that floor with latasil


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ok, thanks. Now I will wait for the callbacks. Is that just for seperate slabs, or is it for cracks too. I always thought the iso took care of that...


----------



## CDC54

I believe the rule of thumb is three times the tile size.


----------



## Floormasta78

I believe in the rule of thumb , and its up someones ass if they complain about my work and don't want to pay extra


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Floormasta78 said:


> I believe in the rule of thumb , and its up someones ass if they complain about my work and don't want to pay extra


Ok that's crude but funny, I guess.


----------



## Floormasta78

125 on my trowel when it comes to expansion joints and cracks..
Dan, thats a funny reply to your gel king buddy.. Hahahaha!.. 
Its all in good humor Brian. You are a good guy.


----------



## Ceramictec

With Noble its 2 1/2 the size of the tile.

Dan you look like you are at just 1 tile diagonal, you needed to be 2 1/2 (diagonal) tile width.

but it's not my floor, just trying to help you out since you never seen a cut joint in a lanai slab nline2long:


----------



## CDC54

Progress pic of my job in the Temecula Wine Country. Finished the flooring in powder and laundry. And finished the shower and floor in the guest bathroom. Also had my buddy work on this today to move it along.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Progress pic of my job in the Temecula Wine Country. Finished the flooring in powder and laundry. And finished the shower and floor in the guest bathroom. Also had my buddy work on this today to move it along.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54319


Nice. :thumbup:

Looks like a lotta holes to cut.....:jester:


----------



## CDC54

Yah and the diverter valves are 2 1/2" so it's tuff to find a diamond hole saw that size.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Yah and the diverter valves are 2 1/2" so it's tuff to find a diamond hole saw that size.


Rotozip floor bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDC54

Yah might try that. Usually don't have good luck with the RotoZip but this is travertine.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Yah might try that. Usually don't have good luck with the RotoZip but this is travertine.


The floor bit will cut through that like buttah. Amazon is the cheapest place to get 'em. Keep in mind the bit takes a 1/4" collet. They are a little slow, but it beats the heck outta payin' for an expensive hole saw you might need once in a blue moon.


----------



## Floormasta78

thats mud... where is the kerdi.. :thumbsup:
great work amigo Chad


----------



## CDC54

Actually gonna let this dry over the weekend and HydroBarrier the mud on Monday.


----------



## Floormasta78

Good boy.. Hulk it up !


----------



## opiethetileman

Ceramictec said:


> With Noble its 2 1/2 the size of the tile.
> 
> Dan you look like you are at just 1 tile diagonal, you needed to be 2 1/2 (diagonal) tile width.
> 
> but it's not my floor, just trying to help you out since you never seen a cut joint in a lanai slab nline2long:
> 
> View attachment 54287


seeing how the homeowner is a engineer and that is what he wanted and he is writing the check for. I do belive I will do what the engineer wants. The house is 9 years old i am pretty sure its done moving by now. But if I get some hair gel and a white truck I can be the tile police. Now I dont go posting snotty remarks on your pictures I expect the same:whistling. Thats right you blocked me on facebook because I had to correct you so much:thumbsup:

I thought you said this place is for tile hacks??? and now ya come over here alot. WOW FAN CLUB FAN CLUB............autographs at 9 pm with beer.............


----------



## Ceramictec

Don't cry when someone points out how your doing something wrong.
It's fine when you yap and make outrageous stories and we all need to listen, but the other way around doesn't work for you I guess. :jester:

Learn to take criticism the right way.
Your membrane across that joint is still wrong no matter if the guy is a teacher, plumber, architect or astronaut.

You told me how to cut my plank tile rows and use tue waste and proper spaces with no H's. I listened, learned and do them all that way now.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> ...but how much do you spend on razors (or Veet)
> :whistling::laughing:


Veet, that's funny.


----------



## opiethetileman

i got my permit at home depot to set tile with a bucket of mastic and v notch trowel...................where is that travertine pallet again:jester:


----------



## ChrWright

Artistic Zebrano Marble (brushed), running bond with Oceanside Elevations accents. 

Part of a master bath we just completed.


----------



## Ceramictec

looks beautiful. and goes great with the subway wall tile :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

a few things. fixing locks in residence at the university plus the odd other work order here or there

avoiding doing work on my own place

and framing the habitat for humanity house here in town in the evenings and weekends


----------



## Floormasta78

Labor day work... Everyday should be labor day..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Floormasta78 said:


> Labor day work... Everyday should be labor day..


Make sure you pick the tile out of that trap. Lol. I worked today too.


----------



## ChrWright

More photos and project details: http://www.wrightworks.net/2011/room-for-two-an-old-home-gets-a-new-master-bath/


----------



## ChrWright

Something about the shower annoys the hell out of me... can you guess what it is?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I think its beautiful, a true masterpiece, but ill play along and take a stab at it. The cans are not shower cans? Or the mosaic tile is very busy?


----------



## astor

ChrWright said:


> Something about the shower annoys the hell out of me... can you guess what it is?


Is it the ""cost""???:laughing:
Or is it the ceiling? It looks like very tight shower once the door closed.No tiles on ceiling would be my concern.


----------



## ChrWright

The grout lines on the mitered trim (bordering the Oceanside around the shower valves).

It's not a square, and there really wasn't any other way to not end up with a weird seam somewhere.


----------



## Floormasta78

:001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure::001_unsure:that was not tile Doc its some drywall type of compound..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ChrWright said:


> The grout lines on the mitered trim (bordering the Oceanside around the shower valves).
> 
> It's not a square, and there really wasn't any other way to not end up with a weird seam somewhere.


It's still great. My initial thought was that the problem was it was not your bathroom.


----------



## ChrWright

That too. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

The nicest one I did was in that league but nothing like that. Your designers rock!

Awsome website by the way, thank god for me I'm a few hours away from you, if I was any closer it would be hard to sell jobs. Lol.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Just finished this floor today, nuthin special...just a budget job for a flipper and my highlight was trying to make $ .67 sq ft Lowes tile look good :laughing: 

I used Antique Wht. QL2 grout and did a trial run on Laticrete's improved 255 MultiMax thinset :clap:


----------



## ChrWright

Tech Dawg said:


> Just finished this floor today, nuthin special...just a budget job for a flipper and my highlight was trying to make $ .67 sq ft Lowes tile look good :laughing:
> 
> I used Antique Wht. QL2 grout and did a trial run on Laticrete's improved 255 MultiMax thinset :clap:


Clean work. :thumbsup:

What's your feedback on the 255?

I've been thinking of trying QL... just can't bear to cheat on my beloved SpectraLock. :laughing:


----------



## CDC54

Update to the shower I posted earlier. It's been mudded and dried for 3 days. Now today I waterproofed it with HydroBarrier.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

A little curbless work in Vancouver.


----------



## Tech Dawg

The new 255 is awesome!!! 
Out of 3 bags I constantly set 64 sq ft with each (previously round 58) w/ 1/4x3/8 notch. Its smoother, creamier, less dust when mixing and better open time. Half way through a bag, I only had to whip it up once to keeper alive and went 4.5 hours on an open batch.
The nonsag properties are pretty much the same although, I was able to go back 15 to 20 minutes later and readjust a tile if needed which worked out great for the cheap, outa square tile...
When cured, the grey was lighter in color than before making it a little easier with the Ant. Wht grout

Its a winner!!!


----------



## Evan1968

Great looking bathroom Chris!:thumbsup:

Glad to see we weren't the only ones working on Labor Day.
We just finished a 5 Guys Burgers and Fries in Buffalo on Monday.
4200ft walls and floors. 3 setters,1 helper. Set and grouted with all Laticrete! 253 gold 1600 bright white, 1500 Raven for the main floor! and 1500 Mocha for the quarry.


----------



## opiethetileman

got this porch grouted up yesterday. Have to caulk to screen joint and paint the stucco skirt. Tile was 20 x 20 mediterranea rustic ivory. Set with laticrete 253 white and permacolor latte grout. Also used the TLS:thumbup::thumbup:


And ceramictec is mad it came out perfect:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman

CDC54 said:


> Update to the shower I posted earlier. It's been mudded and dried for 3 days. Now today I waterproofed it with HydroBarrier.
> 
> View attachment 54579




Its not GREEN because you are MEAN....:laughing:............I want to learn mud walls:thumbup:


----------



## HS345

I haven't posted one in a while.

This one has been fun, but the 5/8" glass and stone mosaics being used for listello are a real PITA. They are a good 3/16" thinner than the field tile. The tile is Tesoro Osso porcelain and is a solid 7/16" thick of rock hard porcelain.

After trying a couple of buildup methods, I settled on mounting the mosaics to Kerdi. This way I could build up to my heart's content without any oozing.


----------



## Floormasta78

Craig , what kind of epoxy grout did you use on that quarry? looks good by the way


----------



## Evan1968

Floormasta78 said:


> what kind of epoxy grout did you use on that quarry?


The best kind of grout....sanded!:thumbup:
I know,I know...dont ask...thats what was in the prints.:whistling


----------



## Floormasta78

Whoa ! Sanded on commercial.. Oook !


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> Whoa ! Sanded on commercial.. Oook !


Job security. Regrout, comin up!


----------



## Floormasta78

Hahaha!.. I admit that metropolitan quarry is the best .


----------



## Evan1968

Floormasta78 said:


> metropolitan quarry is the best


:thumbdown:thumbdown:


> Whoa ! Sanded on commercial.. Oook !


:shutup::shutup:


----------



## angus242

Craig, do you see any commercial specs outside of kitchens that actually call for something more than cementitious?


----------



## Evan1968

Angus said:


> any commercial specs outside of kitchens that actually call for something more than cementitious?


Very few that i have come across. Did a KFC that called for epoxy throughout the whole store once.Panera Breads call for epoxy only under the freezers and proofers. Local college dorms called for epoxy in the bathrooms. Have no idea why any commercial restaurant would have anything but epoxy grout. I just put in what they pay for.

Sorry Angus...no urethane anywhere!


----------



## Floormasta78

Cause urethane is for whimps.. Lol !


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> Cause urethane is for whimps.. Lol !


...cults heads in denial that epoxy is only 2nd best :whistling

:laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

:boxing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Homie don't play that ! .. 
Hahahaha !


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Valour Fireplace

Part of the second floor renovation in UBC. This is a new Valour Gas Fireplace. We will be installing 4"x4" Black Italian MArble to the hearth and surround.

A custom recessed TV niche above and a period looking wood mantel. Site built.

Trimmed out the windows today. I forgot how much I enjoyed doing millwork.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

We had the roof termination and flashing kit sprayed out Black.

Great view from the roof.

Those are the North Shore Mountains in the distance.


----------



## Ceramictec

opiethetileman said:


> And ceramictec is mad it came out perfect:laughing:


well almost, you didn't use sealant in your expansion joint above the CIS slab control joint. :no:


----------



## HS345

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Post #786
> 
> When we work with stain grade woodwork we often Cope the inside corners. When I cope we cut the wood on the 45 and then back cut that cut with a coping saw. dry fit. Fine tune. Install.
> 
> Your shower niches in your post (#786) are neither coped nor mitered. That is a good ole Butt Joint. That double niche doesn't have any bullnose tile in it. What are you talking about here?


Once again you're lack of knowledge about tile installation is astonishing. That particular niche contains exactly six pieces of bullnose. 

What are *you* talking about here?


----------



## angus242

OK....can we _please_ be done with the personal volleys?

This is too good of a thread to shut down. Next step will be deleting comments. :sad:


----------



## Tinstaafl

angus242 said:


> OK....can we _please_ be done with the personal volleys?


Hey, it's the internet. They're _important_.



Seriously, guys. A little professionalism goes a long way, and shooting barbs at each other ain't how the big boys do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Very few that i have come across. Did a KFC that called for epoxy throughout the whole store once.Panera Breads call for epoxy only under the freezers and proofers. Local college dorms called for epoxy in the bathrooms. Have no idea why any commercial restaurant would have anything but epoxy grout. I just put in what they pay for.
> 
> Sorry Angus...no urethane anywhere!


I can see why a college dorm would want epoxy in the bathrooms When I was in college, I had a part time job which entailed cleaning my floor of the dorm. Mop the hall way, mop and clean the common room and clean the filthy bathroom
It was a nasty job...:laughing: but any kind of $$$ in college is gold...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TileWizard said:


> havent been on here in long time. here is a nice little foyer i just finished.(i didnt do the wood inlay) the rest of the kitchen, dining, laundry, bathroom is 800ft. of that stone. im ready to rest my knees


That's cool.


----------



## bluebird5

angus242 said:


> So what have we learned here?
> 
> Don't posts pics if ya can't take the replies :jester:


is that your last job with black urethane grout?... very nice!!:clap:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Tinstaafl said:


> ...Seriously, guys. A little professionalism goes a long way, and shooting barbs at each other ain't how the big boys do it...


Greg has been "Chirping" me with just about every post - since it appears that no efforts have been done to slow his efforts down I thought I would repay the kindness with my own critic of his work.

The "Chirps" don't bother me in the least and I look forward to reviewing Greg's projects in detail as they present themselves. 

Here is a look at some Warmboard Sub Flooring. We installed our pre-slope over top of this type of sub floor in both showers. Next week we head back to tile the shower floors and tile the shower curbs - after that the client will take it from there. We are also going to install some Ditra for them.

I'm told that the head tech from Warmboard recommends Grani Rapid to set the Ditra down with over top of the Warmboard subfloor. The light green colour is a thin layer of Aluminium and the plywood it is attached to is a good 1 1/8" thick.

*Installing Tile Over Warmboard*

"Method 3 - Schluter - DITRA
Ditra is a polyethylene membrane with a grid structure of square cut cavities and an anchoring fleece laminated to its underside. Apply a layer of Mapei –“Granirapid”, a Premium Rapid-Setting, Flexible- Polymer Modified Mortar directly to the Warmboard, using a 1/4” or 5/16” V-notch trowel, and then install the Ditra grid. (An equivalent brand of a Rapid-Setting, Polymer Modified Mortar that meets and exceeds ANSI A118.4 can be used) Wait until the mortar is completely dry below the Ditra. Then trowel on an unmodified thin set mortar that meets and exceeds ANSI A118.1 on the topside of the Ditra, and immediately install tile or stone. There have been hundreds
of successful tile installations installed by this method with no reports of problems or failure.
However, Schluter does not warranty this installation pending further testing. The tile floor covering warranty may be invalidated by the assembly mentioned above." * Source

My client tells me that Schluter does not warranty this type of install. He added that the tech (from Warmboard) told him it is because they have their own version on Warmboard. I have not seen anything from Schluter like this. I do believe that Schluter has a Troba like mat that receives heating pipes and makes running them easier.

This install of mine is virgin territory and I'm trusting in the fact that Grani Rapid is the best thin-set money can by (my opinion) and with the slight expansion ability of it coupled with the honey comb Pre-Slope panels from Quick Drain and then the anti-fracture properties of Nobel TS we will have a bullet proof install. Time will tell and hopefully Schluter will do further testing of their product over Warmboard and in the near future we can offer a manufacture warranty on this type of install.

I contacted Mapei for more information on setting on Warmboard and they do not to my knowledge have an official company policy. A safer route would to use more traditional methods for sure. I'll follow this job closely over the coming years and hope to help with a lot more of this homes build down the road.


JW


----------



## Tinstaafl

JohnFRWhipple said:


> The "Chirps" don't bother me in the least and I look forward to reviewing Greg's projects in detail as they present themselves.


Well, all of the chirps, squawks and burps DO bother the moderators, whose job it is to maintain decorum here and help the forum to be a pleasant means of information exchange. Personal squabbles have no place here.

Please help us out, guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## HS345

Yep, you guys are right, I have been behaving poorly. I apologize.

Sorry John.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Tinstaafl said:


> ...Personal squabbles have no place here.
> 
> Please help us out, guys. :thumbsup:


Yes Sir.

I'll be on my best behaviour. Hell I might even show off some Kerdi jobs. That will makes some people happy. :clap:





HS345 said:


> ... Sorry John.


Right back at ya Greg. I was having fun with the back and forth. Send your "Chirps" to [email protected] if they are busting to come out. A day a work is not the same with out some kind of "Chirp" - sometimes here on CT is the only place I get them.

What I do love so much about this community is that it keeps you grounded. I love showing my work because it keep me on my toes. I lurked a long time online before I jumped in to these forums and started the debates with all you men. I feel I have gained a lifetime of experience from all these individual threads and job showcases. I think as a community or online family of tradesmen we have an edge over a one man shop or someone learning from only their jobs. I would be happy to pass on any information to those of you that like me showcase your work and aid in the online schooling that is "Contractor Talk". 

A moderators life is hard - sorry for making it harder. I'm most likely the biggest pain in the ass in this arena and for that I apologize. I do push the buttons and will work on doing less of this. My heart is in the right place and my efforts are two fold - one to raise awareness of proper shower construction and two to showcase my projects and in so land a larger client base. As a General Contractor I'm sickened by the waste and mold poorly build bathrooms produce. I'm a father of three little girls and this is the only real thing I can do to impact any real change in this industry - I believe that people want to build better and I think this venue provides the schooling many up and comers need and many DIYer's grave.

For the record I do love "Digs" the "Chirps" they lighten the mood. Henry Rothburg from Laticrete told me last year that even the most simplest of instructions could be miss read by three of of four people. It is hard to get a feel for a post by reading sentences. Spelling and grammar are not my strong points for sure and I think many a debate can be started out by miss reading a post or not understanding the context of the post. 

In the end of the day we are all hear for the same thing I think. A little "Cooler Talk" with our peers, some insight into each other's techniques and projects and to stay current in our field to make us better installers and better business men. There is no harm in any of that.

JW


----------



## CDC54

John you type alot


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

CDC54 said:


> John you type alot


I like to type. It amazes me how fast I can with only two thumbs and three fingers... :thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78

Yes !,. John , I agree . Sites like these I also belong to this other site 
http://www.thefloorpro.com/
They are VERY strict but not stupid strict like John bridge forum.. 
I too have learned and keep learning more every time I log on. All suggestions and criticism is greatly appreciated..

On another note : 
Chad has been on here more often maybe thats why he is doing much better.. Hahaha !


----------



## CDC54

I don't have problems on any site that I'm on.


----------



## HS345

If TYW was "stupid strict" I sure as heck wouldn't still be allowed on there.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

HS345 said:


> If TYW was "stupid strict" I sure as heck wouldn't still be allowed on there.


And I bet my IP address is pre blocked! :laughing:

JW


----------



## CDC54

Just trouble makers lol


----------



## Floormasta78

Mine reads, " banned for life "


----------



## HS345

Floormasta78 said:


> Mine reads, " banned for life "


What did you do?


----------



## Floormasta78

im not too friendly when it comes to DIY'ERS .. 
i had a harsh comment on a guy that wanted to pay little but was looking for all the xtras.. something like that I can remember that well.. i was the floorsuperhero .. lol


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Versabond for subway ? Must of had it in the trailer


I did. What's wrong with Versabond?


----------



## CDC54

Not a thing just that mastic doesn't skin over as fast.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Not a thing just that mastic doesn't skin over as fast.


Ahh. I've sworn off mastic for now. Subway tile goes up so quick skinning over wasn't an issue. 

I did a backsplash about a month ago. Returned next morning, HO says one of the decos is crooked, it was. Went to pull it off, mastic not even dry a little bit. :blink: No more mastic for me. :no: Mastic was Dal brand, not sure who makes it. Had it onna trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## CDC54

Oh I always use the cbp brand no problems.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Oh I always use the cbp brand no problems.


Yeah, can't get the T1-60 around here anymore. You're right, never had a problem with that stuff. Omnigrip is good stuff too, waaaaay too spendy though.


----------



## CDC54

This is an update to the shower I posted a while back. Should be wrapped up next week.


----------



## Tech Dawg

CDC54 said:


> This is an update to the shower I posted a while back. Should be wrapped up next week.
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=55712"/>


Dude, SWEET :rockon:


----------



## Floormasta78

This is what I was working on. But now I'm done.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what I was working on. But now I'm done.


You really did steal Astor's tile design :laughing:


----------



## CDC54

Nice Orlando but told you that already.


----------



## astor

CDC54 said:


> This is an update to the shower I posted a while back. Should be wrapped up next week.
> 
> View attachment 55712


Nice design, very unusual,are you working for a sheik? Can not see the details, but looks like 3 head shower?


----------



## CDC54

Not a sheik but the guy works in Dubai a lot. The left one has a hand held , the middle one has 4 body sprays and the right one has the shower head.


----------



## HS345

CDC54 said:


> Not a sheik but the guy works in Dubai a lot. The left one has a hand held , the middle one has 4 body sprays and the right one has the shower head.


Definitely has an Arabian look to it. Nice work Chad, as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDC54

HS345 said:


> Definitely has an Arabian look to it. Nice work Chad, as usual. :thumbsup:


Thanks Greg. We all do nice work so it's nice to just add to the pictures.


----------



## Tech Dawg

CDC54 said:


> Thanks Greg. We all do nice work so it's nice to just add to the pictures.


Greg and I are jealous :laughing: all you Florida, Cali, Texans and Canadian bois get all the fun designs.

In Ohio and PA a diagonal lay floor is an exciting upgrade to us:lol:


----------



## Floormasta78

Yes I did... I had his permision.. Lol ! 
He knows..


----------



## angus242

Tech Dawg said:


> In Ohio and PA a diagonal lay floor is an exciting upgrade to us:lol:


Wait til you see the crappy boring jobs I'm working on.


----------



## CDC54

Diagonal still has a place.


----------



## angus242

CDC54 said:


> Diagonal still has a place.


I just talked an HO out of one. Looked terrible in the location.....too 70's :sad:


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> Wait til you see the crappy boring jobs I'm working on.


I hear ya, Ill have to add Chicago to the boring list...
I have been itchin to build a nice, big, 2 person gang busters shower with all the fixins :clap:

...its only money...:laughing:


----------



## CDC54

I thought that the arch was for un-gauged


----------



## angus242

CDC54 said:


> I thought that the arch was for un-gauged


I dunno what it's for but it makes using a 1/4x3/8 trowel pretty much useless when using the clips.


----------



## opiethetileman

TLS has straps for ungauged as well:jester:


----------



## CDC54

I always use a 1/2" trowel. I never use the straps on anything small like 12x12 anyway.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I'm using my TLS tomorrow... customer saw some online pictures and asked if I was going to use the neat little red things :laughing:


----------



## CDC54

I primarily only go that route with 12x24's anything else we just set normal.


----------



## angus242

CDC54 said:


> I always use a 1/2" trowel. I never use the straps on anything small like 12x12 anyway.


Well then the Lash is for you :laughing:

I've tried them with different configs and I just don't like them...at all.


----------



## CDC54

I don't use the lash I use the TLS. But anything 16" or above should be set with a 1/2" notch anyway so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## angus242

CDC54 said:


> I don't use the lash I use the TLS. But anything 16" or above should be set with a 1/2" notch anyway so shouldn't be an issue.



Ya know, I'm joking with you, right


----------



## CDC54

I figure this was a set 18's with mastic and a 1/8" trowel type of deal


----------



## angus242

CDC54 said:


> I figure this was a set 18's with mastic and a 1/8" trowel type of deal


I set 24's with my gold 1/8" trowel, baby!


----------



## CDC54

Sweet


----------



## Paulie

Tech Dawg said:


> I'm using my TLS tomorrow... customer saw some online pictures and asked if I was going to use the neat *little red things* :laughing:


Last job the kids thought they were a new kind of Lego's.

I'll be using the TLS to finish up those 12 X 24's tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg

I had the bright idea of having my kids load my caps & straps for me..... 1/2 hour later I come in the living room and they're all over the floor......... :laughing:


----------



## Paulie

Tech Dawg said:


> I had the bright idea of having my kids load my caps & straps for me..... 1/2 hour later I come in the living room and they're all over the floor......... :laughing:


Do you preload them before throwing them in the water overnight? That's a pretty good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

I usually reload them after a job when I'm cleaning out the truck so I don't have to worry about it for the next job. I fill the bucket on the first day of a job until I'm ready for them.


----------



## astor

opiethetileman said:


> TLS rocks...............I sold what stuff cheap and sold off some more tools..........its nice to pop in here and see what others are doing. This whole new RETIREMENT GIG is awesome. I get paid to travel and have fun in another industry I always enjoyed in my spare time...
> 
> I travel alot and very soon will be out in texas ... TN.... NC.... VA....
> 
> 
> nice work guys. I miss it but I dont miss the headaches:whistling


What is going on, Opie? Last time I heard you doing that dealership, now travelling???


----------



## angus242

astor said:


> What is going on, Opie? Last time I heard you doing that dealership, now travelling???


Yeah, he quit tiling. We're gonna ban him now for not being a contractor :laughing:


----------



## CDC54

Should have banned him for living in Florida


----------



## angus242

Ouch!


----------



## JHC

Finished the small bath today.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Cool shower :clap: I like the larger tile at the top and bottom. I think that the mosaic would look cooler with some pencil trim boardering it but hey, ya can't talk em into everything...
Very clean job!!!


----------



## Floormasta78

Re grouting was a thing of the past for me.. I had a 3,500 sft. Job I turned down.. I rater install for 2.00 a foot plus demo rather than regrout.. F that !..


----------



## charimon

I also hate to regrout but i bid it at $6 a ft so I am happy to do it. I think there is a market for it. I met the booth Doctor last night he has 400 restaurants in 5 states that he services (mainly higher end places) and he was commenting that almost every kitchen is bad..... got me thinking maybe i should let him refer me and Ill pay him a finder fee for every contract i sign through his referal.

The real money maker would be finding out where the Issues are and fixing them I am putting a bid for a curb around the dishwasher as it pumps out more water than the drain can handle by like 6 gal per load. think i will use a schluter curb, set set every thing with bonsol epoxy mortar


----------



## Tech Dawg

Wrapped this one up today... just a tile floor, toilet and the customer had me turn a dresser into a double bowl sink, I'm going to change my name to Ty Pennington... :laughing:
The tub will be refinished to match the sink bowl and toilet and she's a pretty handy gal so she will be doing some painting and a few other odds and ends. I had a blast this week with my customer, she's a 69 year old homeowner with a couple dogs and a lot of laughs!!! She's trying to do some simple upgrades to the house to sell it in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Nice looking floor Todd. I like the off set on the diagonal like that.


----------



## Terrorron

*My own house...(again)*

My own house...yet again.
It's an "on again, off again" thing...:whistling

Master bedroom, sitting area, walk-thru closet and shower. 
Window build outs, arch demising the "bedroom" from the rest of the suite, and the 42x84 shower in a custom cut "Versailles" pattern...all in Indian slate. Been almost three years living on the main floor, and mama still hasn't lost her sense of ha-ha. :thumbsup:
Then again...there's 1800sf on the main for me, her, and our 2 1/2yo son so it hasn't been an issue. Have to be a little more timely when it comes to gutting the kitchen though...:laughing:


----------



## bluebird5

Nice bathroom Todd. That dog of your can do anything!! You interrested in selling him? What kind of grout did he use?

Ron cool shower. I like the different colors in the stone and the random pattern. What is your plan on sealing and maintainance??


----------



## Terrorron

bluebird5 said:


> Nice bathroom Todd. That dog of your can do anything!! You interrested in selling him? What kind of grout did he use?
> 
> Ron cool shower. I like the different colors in the stone and the random pattern. What is your plan on sealing and maintainance??


DuPont stone tech (solvent based) sealer and QL2 grout (once I actually get it grouted...:whistling). The slate already has two coats applied (prior to cutting the pattern/installing). I'll wash it down prior to grouting and probably hit it with the stone tech once more before we start to use it.
The pattern is not random...it's a "classic" pattern (Versailles). I adapted it mathematically, to work with the 300-305mm stock that I had (very random:whistling). 

222 x 146 x 71mm (yields a 5mm grout line) if anyone wants to use it. 

Tons of fun. I'll take a couple of the floor once it's cleaned up.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I used some 255 and Antique Wht. QL2 for this one.


----------



## Evan1968

Nice job Todd!:thumbsup:
Great before and after.
Just goes to show that a simple run of the mill bath can look really neat with some well thought out finishes and designs installed by a true craftsman! 


......and something old turned into something new.:clap:




Just hope the particle board floor holds up! :lol: (inside joke guys!)


----------



## Tech Dawg

Thanks Craig! I wasn't so hot about the yellow tile but she didn't want the hasle of tearing it out and I don't blame her :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman

nice work gang... I still lurk and watch even though i am retired......i think the most I picked this week was a case of 223 shells...........didnt even make the springs drop on the truck.....i have a 800 ft wood floor to do next weekend. I bid it high and they want it done. I may have to come back here ask for advice im rusty..:thumbup::jester:


----------



## HandyHails

I like this detail. Just fiber bead board or is this wood? How did you apply this to the ceiling?


----------



## Ceramictec

Tech Dawg said:


> Thanks Craig! I wasn't so hot about the yellow tile but she didn't want the hasle of tearing it out and I don't blame her :laughing:


why didnt they have you paint it or something. or even tile over it ? :sad:


----------



## Ceramictec

opiethetileman said:


> nice work gang... I still lurk and watch even though i am retired......i think the most I picked this week was a case of 223 shells...........didnt even make the springs drop on the truck.....i have a 800 ft wood floor to do next weekend. I bid it high and they want it done. I may have to come back here ask for advice im rusty..:thumbup::jester:


if your working 2 jobs your far from retired! :laughing:


----------



## CDC54

$4600 in a weekend I'd do it too.


----------



## opiethetileman

well not my fault I still get calls tried to pass them on to a JB member but he seemed not interested..... So i will slap a floor down and be happy....

dont be a hater brain i told ya I would be in your area and you seemed to busy to get free food...........:jester:


trust me i am diggin the new gig . get to see some things and places i have never seen:clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Ceramictec said:


> why didnt they have you paint it or something. or even tile over it ? :sad:


That's something she will be doing on her own or possibly having my Tub Refinisher paint it...


----------



## angus242

Terrorron said:


> DuPont stone tech (solvent based) sealer and QL2 grout


StarQuartz does not recommend the use of solvent based sealers with QL2. 

However, since it's already been applied, you need to wait 72 hours before you can grout once sealer has been applied. If you don't wait, you might have some issues as the urethane can react with the solvent and make installation a pain.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I gotta :laughing: every time I see hansom Fred Sanford:laughing:


----------



## JWilliams

Dyynnaamittee!


----------



## Tech Dawg

I'll be on a commercial job in a few weeks and had to get a hardhat and steel toes... today I was working on making my hard hat Tile Ready :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Oh boy :laughing:


----------



## bluebird5

opiethetileman said:


> well not my fault I still get calls tried to pass them on to a JB member but he seemed not interested..... So i will slap a floor down and be happy....
> 
> dont be a hater brain i told ya I would be in your area and you seemed to busy to get free food...........:jester:
> 
> 
> trust me i am diggin the new gig . get to see some things and places i have never seen:clap:


are you a truck driver now Opie?


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> Oh boy :laughing:


Craig may fire me before getting to the job for being weird... :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> I'll be on a commercial job in a few weeks and had to get a hardhat and steel toes... today I was working on making my hard hat Tile Ready :whistling: :laughing:


Are you selling ad space on that thing? I want a space.


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Are you selling ad space on that thing? I want a space.


:laughing:
If any of my tile buddies here have a company sticker then mail it to me for the hardhat!!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing:
> If any of my tile buddies here have a company sticker then mail it to me for the hardhat!!!


Pm address, if I qualify. I just bid a va shower exactly like the one you just did. Any advice on making it go faster?


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Pm address, if I qualify. I just bid a va shower exactly like the one you just did. Any advice on making it go faster?


I heard the VA is worse... the only reason why this one took so long was because of administration issues + they lost my paperwork once... I will be receiving the payments fairly quickly as per their agreement.
Best advice: detailed quote, find out if their is a "cap" amount and you just have to keep calling and emailing weekly for updates etc...


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Are you selling ad space on that thing? I want a space.


Wait a minute, I gotta pay for this? :blink:

It's not so funny...now.


----------



## Tech Dawg

angus242 said:


> Wait a minute, I gotta pay for this? :blink:
> 
> It's not so funny...now.


I was supposed to PM Matt so he can send me a sticker but his inbox is full and not accepting messages...:whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Btw, noone pays cept for OHD :laughing:


----------



## Terrorron

angus242 said:


> StarQuartz does not recommend the use of solvent based sealers with QL2.
> 
> However, since it's already been applied, you need to wait 72 hours before you can grout once sealer has been applied. If you don't wait, you might have some issues as the urethane can react with the solvent and make installation a pain.


Well...in consideration of the fact that I put the two coats of DuPont on the slate almost eight _months ago_...I'm thinking I'll probably be ok?:jester:

This is how it goes around in my world...for me, doing this "stuff" all day then coming home and "knocking it out", is just not happening. I work on it in "spurts", when I can find a 4-5 day hole in my schedule to make it worthwhile. All my cut edges are raw...I sealed the full tiles, _prior to cutting _the pattern.

I'm not sealing _slate_ with _anything but_ solvent based...ever.

And I'm definitely not grouting with urethane on unsealed slate either.

Thanks for your concerns though.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Evan1968

Todd....im sticking you in one of the bathrooms so no one can see you and if you come out i will disavow any knowledge of knowing you!:biggrin:


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> If any of my tile buddies here have a company sticker then mail it to me for the hardhat!!!


Great....just like NASCAR.


----------



## angus242

Terrorron said:


> Thanks for your concerns though.


I wasn't saying you did anything wrong. I was just advising you that if you seal slate with a solvent sealer, you should wait 72 hours before grouting. If you don't, the solvent and urethane can react with one another and make the process a pain.

That's all. Just some (hopefully) useful info for a fellow installer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> I was supposed to PM Matt so he can send me a sticker but his inbox is full and not accepting messages...:whistling:


I cant delete messages from mobile app and Im out of the office.

Just downloaded update which includes ability to delete messages. BTW sweet new options! Keep up the great work!


----------



## JHC

HandyHails said:


> I like this detail. Just fiber bead board or is this wood? How did you apply this to the ceiling?


Thanks I like those small insides as well in crown for a small room like that. 

Its 4x8 sheet mdf glued with panel nails, and screws on the perimeter.


----------



## Terrorron

angus242 said:


> I wasn't saying you did anything wrong. I was just advising you that if you seal slate with a solvent sealer, you should wait 72 hours before grouting. If you don't, the solvent and urethane can react with one another and make the process a pain.
> 
> That's all. Just some (hopefully) useful info for a fellow installer.


:thumbsup:

Sorry...as you know (from being a mod), the written word, (without any tone or inflection) can sometimes be a slippery slope when it comes to interpretation...

Had a couple of beers in last night; it's (now) pretty obvious that I failed on the interpretive level...

Also? Big thanks for your pointer. I wasn't aware of this limitation...being rather new (+/- 1 year), to the world of QL2.

Thanks again...'cause the "thanks" button can be pretty in' vague as well...:jester:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## bluebird5

Yeah i hav had that same thing happen to me in an email. Depending on how it is read can translate into something you didn't even mean.


----------



## Paulie

Just got done laying some raised panel subway and 1" hex on the floor. To labor intensive for my old bones.


----------



## astor

Paulie said:


> Just got done laying some raised panel subway and 1" hex on the floor. To labor intensive for my old bones.


Paulie,That looks really cool:clap::clapther than toilet tank cover:laughing:


----------



## Paulie

astor said:


> Paulie,That looks really cool:clap::clapther than toilet tank cover:laughing:


Hey, it took til lunch today to hand make that toilet tank cover.  ....... :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Better you than me, Paulie!

I'm no fan of subway and I hate hex. More for you to install!

BTW, it looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tileman2000

Been getting a lot of subway jobs lately, but been lucky enough to avoid those little hex tiles.

Nice job Paulie.


----------



## Paulie

tileman2000 said:


> Been getting a lot of* subway* jobs lately, but been lucky enough to avoid those little hex tiles.
> 
> Nice job Paulie.


Yeah, seems to be in vogue now, up here anyways. Wouldn't be so bad but ya have to 45 every cut in the corner with the raised panel ones. 

Well time to go and grout the rest of it in.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tearing out a cast iron tub and mud bed walls. The walls were a pain to get out but at least the mortar was coming off in big chunks... here is one that I found :whistling:


----------



## world llc

i hope you put a condom on that thing... you dont know where it's been


----------



## JHC

Wow.


----------



## Evan1968

If you keep looking Todd i think you might find 2 other things that go with it. Im pretty sure they come as a 3 pc set.:laughing:


----------



## astor

Tech Dawg said:


> Tearing out a cast iron tub and mud bed walls. The walls were a pain to get out but at least the mortar was coming off in big chunks... here is one that I found :whistling:


WHF..??? Is that a dried steak?? Real jerky:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Its a piece of broken mortar...


----------



## mwtradetool

Yeah it's a piece of broken mortar...sure Todd!!:laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

Todd...epoxy that onto the new hard hat. We will call you Di#k head all next week.

Glad you posted that pic huh?:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Todd...epoxy that onto the new hard hat. We will call you Di#k head all next week.
> 
> Glad you posted that pic huh?:laughing:


:laughing:
Ill be sure to bring it...


----------



## Paulie

Evan1968 said:


> Todd...epoxy that onto the new hard hat. We will call you Di#k head all next week.
> 
> Glad you posted that pic huh?:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good one.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Paulie said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Good one.


I will catch Craig off guard next week... I am the next best thing to the Paparazzi with my camera :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Paulie it was worth the effort. Thew bathroom looks great. I love doing period looking projects and contemporary ones as well. Can you send closer pictures of the niche. I like the base detail and I think the use of the banding in the niche itself.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Green EBoard


----------



## ee3

This is NOT MY WORK !It did however ,win a Art Contest in Grand Rapids Mi...This is a shot of only the face.The whole piece is of full body on cross..About 12' tall...all done with glass.


----------



## Tech Dawg

ee3 said:


> This is NOT MY WORK !It did however ,win a Art Contest in Grand Rapids Mi...This is a shot of only the face.The whole piece is of full body on cross..About 12' tall...all done with glass.


Wow, that's pretty cool! At first I thought you were a painter showing your work...


----------



## Paulie

ee3 said:


> This is NOT MY WORK !It did however ,win a Art Contest in Grand Rapids Mi...This is a shot of only the face.The whole piece is of full body on cross..About 12' tall...all done with glass.


Glad you got downtown to see artprize this year Eric. 

Why don't you enter next year and have a Noble unfinished shower, call it art and shamelessly self promote?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Multiple pitches.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Angus is on the job......... where will he be next...??
Stay tuned!!!


----------



## opiethetileman

real men wear PINK brain buckets.... and why does he have a TLS sticker he is too cheap to play in that system:thumbup:


----------



## Evan1968

Ohh Ohh...wheres Angus going to be next!?


----------



## Tech Dawg

I saw him last at the Imer...


----------



## Tech Dawg

Craig and I set 1,000 sq ft (w/ 2 others) in 4 hours :clap:


----------



## Evan1968

...with 750sq left....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Todd that is a wack on tile in one day to set.

Looks like Angus shrank.

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg

Craig gets metal grids made for these installs... I spread, Craig sets the grid in and set the tiles :thumbup:

I learned a lot today just seeing what goes on and its a pretty nifty process :clap:


----------



## Evan1968

And we both yell at Richy for more mud and more tile!:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

JDub, you should drop in and check us out! We got 2 other setters and Ritchy is the mud man/tile runner-cutter, all purpose guy... we would even let you yell at him :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> JDub, you should drop in and check us out!


he wont show...no linear drains.


----------



## Floormasta78

700 sft of porcelain in medical offices.. i will be suing Spectralock Pro.. the new formula.. yeaahuu ! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## angus242

opiethetileman said:


> real men wear PINK brain buckets.... and why does he have a TLS sticker he is too *SMART* to play in that system:thumbup:


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Evan1968

Floormaster said:


> i will be suing Spectralock Pro


How's that spell check working for ya?

Good looking floor!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Coffee break for Angus :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

Opietheretiredman said:


> are gonna break a HILL IN


English my friend...English please. 
Google translator cannot do Opiespeak to English


----------



## angus242

Quickie backsplash today:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I love the look of that stone Angus, great job.....very ,very nice..:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Tinstaafl

I think he forgot to use the TLS. :shifty:


----------



## Evan1968

Really cool backsplash Angus!:thumbup:


----------



## angus242

Tinstaafl said:


> I think he forgot to use the TLS. :shifty:


I couldn't afford it. :sad:


----------



## pfrey71

*I must need to have my head examined....*

The molded drain hose elbow on my seven year old dishwasher split open a few months ago, damaging my hardwood in my kitchen. This was the second time my kitchen floor was damaged. No WAY was I going to patch in new hardwood again, and then always be paranoid..."Is that a drip? Is something leaking? OMG! Nooooooo!" I wanted to do something with tile, but I have one of those damn open-concept houses, so if there's too many types of flooring it just looks chopped up. After a lot of thought I decided to do a tile border around all of the cabinets- the L-shaped part against the wall, and also around the 15 ft island- leaving the hardwood in the center (which luckily is salvageable after the water damage.) Then I find out that my backsplash tiles are now discontinued, and I couldn't find a replacement in a small format that I liked. I decided to do something with mosaics and needed terra cotta, yellow/gold and black. I could find plenty of mosaic combos with the terra cotta and the gold, but paired with beige and none with black. So I decided to get the loose travertine and the mesh, come up with a pattern, and make my own. I need to make another 30 panels before I can start the install, but I'm getting there. These will get black sanded grout. 

The first pic was panel #1 that I put together, before it was 100 percent finished. The second pic was taken when I was just laying the panels out trying to get a feel for what the finished project would look like. The two panels that appear darker in the picture were soaked in water to get the backing off, while the others weren't. 

The third pic is my laundry room that I did a few months ago, just to show my skill level . My husband thinks I'm a lunatic, but he'd be living in a cesspool playing video games all day if it weren't for me, so what does he know.


----------



## mwtradetool

Very cool backsplash Angus! pfrey71 that is quite an undertaking but it is going to look sweet! :clap::clap:


----------



## CO762

Hey Angus,
how was the surface profile around those boxes? I've often wondered how people deal with those and setting cabinets over rough slate/limestone. Never hung around long enough to find out.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

We were doing some floor heat yesterday and a deer came by to check out the setting materials. He/She walked up and sniffed the Laticrete Super Flex "Ad-Mix".

Perhaps a secret hunting tip for you hunters out there....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ceramictec

angus242 said:


> Quickie backsplash today:


looks good.
how are you or they handling the outlet covers ?




JohnFRWhipple said:


> We were doing some floor heat yesterday and a deer came by to check out the setting materials. He/She walked up and sniffed the Laticrete Super Flex "Ad-Mix".
> 
> Perhaps a secret hunting tip for you hunters out there....:thumbsup:


you didn't have her run some tests or do mock ups for you ? :blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

One inch sheathing on a new project we just picked up in North Vancouver. Would have been nice if they left some room for expansion.

Thinking I better cut some relief cuts into it.

This is going to be another curbless project with a slight transition from hall to bathroom. 5 heating kits from Cosco to go in, some Durval Uncoupling and a Mapei 315 waterproofing package on the floor and curved brick wall sill.

This client called me to put in a Kerdi Drain. They forgot that the Kerdi Drain needs 3/4" of mud under it so we upgraded him to a Tile Top Drain and standard clamping drain with a 315 waterproofing.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Door Lock.

Fingerprint Scanner. I miss the key that was stashed under a rock. Now there is no way to get in after hours.

JW


----------



## astor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Door Lock.
> 
> Fingerprint Scanner. I miss the key that was stashed under a rock. Now there is no way to get in after hours.
> 
> JW


Ohh, yeah, they track who comes in at what time. neat!


----------



## angus242

CO762 said:


> Hey Angus,
> how was the surface profile around those boxes? I've often wondered how people deal with those and setting cabinets over rough slate/limestone. Never hung around long enough to find out.


I used a grinder to notch out for the under cab moldings. Wasn't a big deal.


----------



## angus242

Ceramictec said:


> looks good.
> how are you or they handling the outlet covers ?


Extension rings for the outlets & stainless cover plates. I did my best to find the flattest parts of the stone and placed them right over the outlets. They won't be perfect but they were acceptable to the HO's.


----------



## astor

angus242 said:


> Extension rings for the outlets & stainless cover plates. I did my best to find the flattest parts of the stone and placed them right over the outlets. They won't be perfect but they were acceptable to the HO's.


Do they manufacture different AirWick/Glade Plug-ins for IL? When they are sideways they will leak..just wondering..


----------



## angus242

astor said:


> Do they manufacture different AirWick/Glade Plug-ins for IL? When they are sideways they will leak..just wondering..


If I'm not mistaken, the body will turn on them so you can make them sit upright.


----------



## Ceramictec

*porcelain plank (wood look) tile installation*

here is a small kitchen, hall & laundry we just completed in Tampa, Florida.

removed the existing tile and installed the new planks.
tile color was Walnut & grout was Laticrete PermaColor "Espresso".








sarasota brandon bradenton lutz wesley chapel carrollwood trinity seminole







town n country new port richey palm harbor dunedin westchase citrus park







temple terrace valrico riverview fishhawk sun city center







flooring install installer installation tile contractor florida


----------



## angus242

Brian, do those planks mimic hand scraped wood?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ceramictec said:


> here is a small kitchen, hall & laundry we just completed in Tampa, Florida.
> 
> removed the existing tile and installed the new planks.
> tile color was Walnut & grout was Laticrete PermaColor "Espresso".
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58424"/>
> sarasota brandon bradenton lutz wesley chapel carrollwood trinity seminole
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58425"/>
> town n country new port richey palm harbor dunedin westchase citrus park
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58426"/>
> temple terrace valrico riverview fishhawk sun city center
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58427"/>
> flooring install installer installation tile contractor florida


I like that alot. Not usually a fan of imitation wood but that looks nice!


----------



## HS345

Looking good Orlando. :thumbsup:

Your new avi looks a little Opie-esque. :biggrin:


----------



## Floormasta78

Thanks.. I'm a novice , thats my beautiful wife btw..


----------



## HS345

Floormasta78 said:


> Thanks.. I'm a novice , thats my beautiful wife btw..


She is beautiful, you're a lucky man. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Floormasta78

Mr. ohio man , you back here now.. Hahaha !,


----------



## HS345

Floormasta78 said:


> Mr. ohio man , you back here now.. Hahaha !,


I usually have three or four forums up on tabs at a time. I'm everywhere!!!!:clap:


----------



## Floormasta78

Same here... And facebook.. Certified floor covering and orlando car..


----------



## opiethetileman

nice cut man....let me see if I can find my CRAFT tool for radius work.Its like a rubber string with a bendable inside and holds to the form you are makeing. Was like 10 bucks way faster than paper and cuts. Also when i did bow steps or starter steps . I under cut that as well like a door jamb. Then caulked that joint.


whats up GREG man:clap:


----------



## bluebird5

Never mind


----------



## angus242

They look like Barwalt T spacers.


----------



## bluebird5

Angus I need to delete that post I was looking at the far away picture before I realized the thread had another page


----------



## Floormasta78

They are Angus. Those spacers are hard and straight.. leave in spacers are great


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> They are Angus. Those spacers are hard and straight.. leave in spacers are great


Did you try to rhyme that? Your the tile version of Ice Cube :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Just noticed that... No, I didn't Todd, but I'm a natural wrapper.. Lol


----------



## Tech Dawg

That's funny


----------



## astor

After long delay due the insulation, sheetrock and texture guys, we started this big project Monday, so far here the progress:


----------



## astor

Some more..We started using TLS, but it just slows us actually, so we keep it for shower wall installations...


----------



## Floormasta78

mucho Beautiful work Sam.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman

a call for a bathroom tear out. right on the ocean. May have to take vacation from retirement and start this job. the guy i know here is too busy that i trust..

one of the three master baths in this house needs to be TOTAL gut and redone ceiling to floor cabinets and all....shame ya cant find educated people here to refer them too:no:


----------



## Evan1968

Opie The Retired said:


> shame ya cant find educated people here to refer them too


Do like ya did last time....find them on Craigslist. :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

A few from recently.


----------



## charimon

I had a simple little basement entryway today. (45 sf) The only thing worth mentioning was I used TEC 1Flex, as there was some 1/8 cracks running in the concrete. 
Pretty sticky stuff the product data says it will function as a 1/4" 6mm crack iso membrane. I sure would HATE to be the poor guy to tear it up in 20 years :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Waterproofing over HVAC ducts*

For my current project I needed to build a temporary dam and wrap my waterproofing up some HVAC. Never had to do this before but I'm pretty sure the double fabric/Mapeband will do the trick.

Here is a quick look at mapeband for those of you that have not seen nor worked with it before.


----------



## astor

Tub top and sides with TLS..


----------



## Floormasta78

I went back today , to this job to finish some baseboard touch up.. 

One of the biggest heat flooring jobs I've done..


----------



## ChrWright

From our most recent whole house project--the hearth room fireplace. The guy in the vid is one of my craftsmen, Aaron Price.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Looks great Chris.

How do you get the logo's in your signature line?

JW

Here is a look at a custom transition I made yesterday.


----------



## plazaman

astor said:


> Tub top and sides with TLS..


Hey, what size of grout line do the leveling clips give?


----------



## angus242

plazaman said:


> Hey, what size of grout line do the leveling clips give?


Raimondis clips are 1/16th.


----------



## Inner10

Chris that TV is crying for some stone behind it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968

Another 5 Guys Burgers in Buffalo. Red,white,red,white,red,white.....:blink::blink:


----------



## Floormasta78

In and out hamburgers !!!


----------



## Floormasta78

This is what I'm busting my butt on today...


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> In and out hamburgers !!!


Yum!

I miss them :sad:


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what I'm busting my butt on today...


Shower drain on the wall??? :jester:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Yum!
> 
> I miss them :sad:


Five guys are all over chicagoland arent they?


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Five guys are all over chicagoland arent they?


Never heard of them before Craig mentioned them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Never heard of them before Craig mentioned them.


Huh, its obamas favorite burger joint. We have them, very yummy.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Five Guys is pretty good stuff :clap:


----------



## astor

plazaman said:


> Hey, what size of grout line do the leveling clips give?


Without spacers I can safely say that you can go 1/32", but 1/16 spacers used in this project.
Hard to see, but one stone is just attached with strap only for now,no thinset under, where the inspector has to push his whole hand to inspect the tub drain connection


----------



## Floormasta78

Turn out.. Green... Hulking up my shower.. 

Why is it when I upload from my phone pictures run..


----------



## HS345

Orlando, do you not know how to rotate your images? :blink:

Here, I fixed it for ya bro. :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> Turn out.. Green... Hulking up my shower..
> 
> Why is it when I upload from my phone pictures run..


Orlando in your first picture it shows a pre-slope to the clamping drain. Did the plumber all ready install the liner before you put up the cement board?

Did you do a tucked corner with the membrane?

Did you know that Noble makes a proslope that would have allowed you to have the liner in place in a day. Check it out.

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

Link it up John.. I am using more noble products.. Except for the thinset and hydroban .. the curb covers are great. And as you can see the niche is flawless.. So easy to use. 

And thanks for turning my pictures !!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Link it up???

What about the liner and pre-slope?

Over plywood the minimum thickness of mortar bed is about 1 3/8" and this is with the Mapei Mapecem Screed Mortar Fast Setting.

I'm assuming your first picture is just the pre slope and a traditional liner will be used in that shower Orlando. Am I right?

If not how did you prepare the subfloor for such a low cement screed?

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg

Jdub, don't forget... Orlando is hardcore Laticrete, so in translation;

Laticrete is his wife and Mapei is a stripper... He can look but not touch :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Tech Dawg said:


> Jdub, don't forget... Orlando is hardcore Laticrete, so in translation;
> 
> Laticrete is his wife and Mapei is a stripper... He can look but not touch :laughing:


Ahhh. You need to service all your needs Todd.

Laticrete 3701 can be hydro Banned in 72 hours.

Mapei Mapecem Fast Setting Screed Mortar can be Aqua Defenced in 24 hours.

So you could have a new stripper every day or a visit with your wife every three. I guess it's up to your personal needs.

And I would guess that Mapecem could also be Hydro Banned after 24 hours. If you want to have a threesome!

:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Ahhh. You need to service all your needs Todd.
> 
> Laticrete 3701 can be hydro Banned in 72 hours.
> 
> Mapei Mapecem Fast Setting Screed Mortar can be Aqua Defenced in 24 hours.
> 
> So you could have a new stripper every day and a visit with your wife every three. I guess it's up to your personal needs.
> 
> :laughing:


That's funny :laughing:
I can't get Mapei around here... Apparently there is a small tile supplier that has it but they keep roatating the stock around not keeping definate products on the shelf at all times. A carpet installer told me this... Its mainly thinset is what they stock but they always flip flop products or temporarily remove it and stock ardex so it sounds like too much drama for me


----------



## Floormasta78

Here you go john.. pre slope over new plywood , two layers of 3/4 inch plywood , I had to repair because of water damage . And the richpan liner I installed myself.. 

PLEASE TURN PICTURES IF NEEDED..


----------



## opiethetileman

nice work orlando................way to represent laticrete and true craftsmanship...................NICE............


----------



## HS345

Here ya go, I fixed it for ya again. :jester:


----------



## opiethetileman

well greg that is one way for the pan not to leak...put it on the ceiling


----------



## Floormasta78

Word Dan.. 

status update.. I,wish I had TLS.. 

but no matter I TILE LIKE I MADE IT UP.. I RULE SUCKAS !!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> Word Dan..
> 
> status update.. I,wish I had TLS..
> 
> but no matter I TILE LIKE I MADE IT UP.. I RULE SUCKAS !!




I knew you had a liner going in there Orlando. Is the the Noble Liner or another?

How do you like the niche? Did you thin set it in position or silicone it?

Still haven't installed one of those Noble niches. 

I'll see your noble niche Hydro Ban shower and raise you a triple Aqua D niche featuring a side lit Starphire glass shelf. Colour changing LED's of course with remote control. I'm hoping to underlight the tub as well but better get my client paid up on the niche first.

Any one know why this floor is failing.... The setter who did this job should be sent out to pasture.


----------



## Floormasta78

John , I silly cone it.. Lol and the liner I used the Rich , is by noble..


----------



## Evan1968

John Whipple said:


> Any one know why this floor is failing


...I know his cuts are awful.....:laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

That looks like an installation over plywood.. if right , that's why is failed.. But , I've done small jobs over 3/4 plywood , and I have scratched coated thinset over it , then troweled 253 and I have,not had callbacks .. thus it was apartment work. . I have also made sure to screw down the plywood before any of the mentioned steps..


----------



## Ceramictec

Finished up the Seminole/Clearwater, FL. 6x12 "Medium River" travertine paver project yesterday.
4 days to set pavers, install new deck drain and "Ivory" pool coping.
Also sealed the entire paver deck today with a penetrating travertine sealer.


----------



## angus242

Awesome, Brian. What grout was used?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Brian do the tiles in the field get just loose set or do they get attached with thin set?

Those are some pretty slick upgrades over cement slabs.

JW


----------



## Ceramictec

angus242 said:


> Awesome, Brian. What grout was used?


Thanks.
the only grout used was on the pool coping.
all else is sand set and sand washed in the joints.



JohnFRWhipple said:


> Brian do the tiles in the field get just loose set or do they get attached with thin set?
> 
> Those are some pretty slick upgrades over cement slabs.


they are not tile per say, they a 1 1/4" pavers and get sand set. 
yes, loose set together and sand holds them in place.


----------



## JHC

I would normally remove base as well, but I just finish painting this one. Owner was insistent it was done first so trim guys installed and I painted the walls and started setting tile.


----------



## Ceramictec

here's a backsplash I did the other day in New Port Richey, FL.
random colored stuff they found online. 
matte & shiny light blue, matte & shiny aqua and a sparkly blue tile.
they had a new kitchen built and wanted to install a bright backsplash.
they succeeded. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Looks cool :thumbup: I wish I had the patience for back splashes...


----------



## Floormasta78

Patience is sold per piece , it's very extensive and sometimes it's not available.. Like today I ran out of it and its in back order two months back.. All that was available was AN ASS KICKING.. GODDAMMIT !


----------



## tileman2000

JHC said:


> I would normally remove base as well, but I just finish painting this one. Owner was insistent it was done first so trim guys installed and I painted the walls and started setting tile.


Been there myself. From your pics, you can't really tell if the base was removed or not.

Cool looking splash Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## JHC

Really like that backsplash Brian.


----------



## D and D

angus242 said:


> This was my "fix":



Angus,

Ever run into someone who after you install a "fix" like that (that looks fantastic) and the HO comes back and says, "We don't like it, that's not what we wanted." :whistling

Just curious.


----------



## angus242

Luckily, no. However, this was discussed with the HO before it was installed. Yeah, I had to put my tail between my legs and explain to them what happened and what the options were. 

Because time was an issue on this job, they didn't want me going backwards and actually liked the keystone. 

If you've read one of my latest project posts, you'd see that after installing an entire tub surround, I had to remove it all and redo because the HO didn't like the design. It's just a part of business.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> Patience is sold per piece , it's very extensive and sometimes it's not available.. Like today I ran out of it and its in back order two months back.. All that was available was AN ASS KICKING.. GODDAMMIT !


I know what your sayin... BackSplashes don't seem to be a big deal around here, I've had some calls for them but I don't do the job when they think it will cost 100 bux :laughing:
I pretty much do them if its a part of a full remodel and that's about it... I don't envy you guys runnin around for that work...


----------



## D and D

angus242 said:


> If you've read one of my latest project posts, you'd see that after installing an entire tub surround, I had to remove it all and redo because the HO didn't like the design. It's just a part of business.


I did, and thought "what a shame". Your work is always fantastic, it would break my heart to have to tear it apart.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Daughter's Vanity Top

Ceasar Stone 3cm

Sink cutouts and scribing done in the front yard.


----------



## astor

Keep going..HO keeps covering my floor job with Ram Board, can not take pics the next day
Interior floors are all done: 4300 sq.ft.


----------



## bluebird5

Astor, you use the tls on your floors too?


----------



## astor

I have tried, but it just slows me down and make no difference since I had spent quite a bit of time to level the subfloor, so with consistent troweling and back buttering, the floors come very flat.
I will use TLS only on walls.
Sorry most of the floors are covered for now for trim & painting,I will post in the pic gallery once all done.


----------



## Mike-

Small bathroom. It coming along.


----------



## Mike-

mike- said:


> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60896"/>
> 
> small bathroom. It coming along.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Looks good Mike :thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Mike- said:


> View attachment 60897


Mike I thought you changed the tub for that bathroom. What did you waterproof the tub deck with?

Is there a shower in that tub? 

Nice work on the subway. I like how the feature band does not interupt the subway stagger. Years back I set a wall with the subway pattern and I line the tiles up on either side of the feature band and it just didn't look right.

JW


----------



## Mike-

This tub drop in was changed to a standard tub. They decided against a showerhead to only go with the bathtub and that's it.


----------



## srwcontracting

You guys ever install these Hydroslide sliding doors from CRLaurance?
Did my first one today...they are awesome!
A real frameless shower door system


----------



## Tech Dawg

I think it looks great! Goes good with the paint and trim


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Glass blocks are in!


----------



## pfrey71

*Okay- I finally finished it*

I was done making my last mosaic panel about a week before Christmas and decided to go ahead and try to get this installed before we hosted the family for the holiday. I almost killed myself getting the area prepped and everything installed while still trying to finish my holiday shopping and all the other pre-holiday stuff I needed to do. I wish I had video of my husband sitting on the floor, prybar in hand, cursing me out and saying, "HOW many more days until Christmas?" But he's not the most ambitious guy in the world. I had the job of routing out the hardwood, prepping the subfloor, installing the mud bed under the dishwasher for the floor drain, applying the underlayment and then installing the panels, the toekicks, and grouting everything. All the guy had to do was uninstall the dishwasher, help me pull some boards and nails to make the job go faster, and then reinstall the dishwasher when I was done. Geez. Some guys just don't know how lucky they have it. But at least he cleaned the house without kvetching while I was crawling on the floor yelling "Ow! My poor knees!" (Okay you guys with dirty minds. There's nothing sexy about thinset.)


----------



## mrghm

very nice job how long to make the mosacs


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

pfrey71 said:


> I was done making my last mosaic panel about a week before Christmas and decided to go ahead and try to get this installed before we hosted the family for the holiday. I almost killed myself getting the area prepped and everything installed while still trying to finish my holiday shopping and all the other pre-holiday stuff I needed to do. I wish I had video of my husband sitting on the floor, prybar in hand, cursing me out and saying, "HOW many more days until Christmas?" But he's not the most ambitious guy in the world. I had the job of routing out the hardwood, prepping the subfloor, installing the mud bed under the dishwasher for the floor drain, applying the underlayment and then installing the panels, the toekicks, and grouting everything. All the guy had to do was uninstall the dishwasher, help me pull some boards and nails to make the job go faster, and then reinstall the dishwasher when I was done. Geez. Some guys just don't know how lucky they have it. But at least he cleaned the house without kvetching while I was crawling on the floor yelling "Ow! My poor knees!" (Okay you guys with dirty minds. There's nothing sexy about thinset.)


Wow. You made those? Very very nice!


----------



## CO762

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It's the only current tile pic I had. Not very impressive I know


Don't worry about it...I can underwhelm a lot more. This is my 'works in progress' bathroom.










About 14' x 6', back half used to be a deck. Tileguy's dream as the guy setting is the one framing, rocking, etc. Only have a vague idea for a layout at the moment. Check back in a month....Now that's progress!


----------



## pfrey71

Yeah, I made those. I couldn't find anything I liked ready-made in the right colors to coordinate with the existing backsplash. Came up with a template and placed every one of those tiles on mesh. They took a couple of months to complete, but that was doing it in my spare time, and I didn't have time to work on them every day. 

My highly critical retired mason father-in-law actually was impressed and took pictures. I think that might be a first in his 70 years on the planet. So it got the Nick seal of approval. 

My husband and I are sitting here watching Intervention on tv right now. He says I need a tile intervention.


----------



## CO762

pfrey71 said:


> Yeah, I made those....[my husband] says I need a tile intervention.


I'm in agreement after seeing that.


----------



## srwcontracting

pfrey71 said:


> Yeah, I made those. I couldn't find anything I liked ready-made in the right colors to coordinate with the existing backsplash. Came up with a template and placed every one of those tiles on mesh. They took a couple of months to complete, but that was doing it in my spare time, and I didn't have time to work on them every day.
> 
> My highly critical retired mason father-in-law actually was impressed and took pictures. I think that might be a first in his 70 years on the planet. So it got the Nick seal of approval.
> 
> My husband and I are sitting here watching Intervention on tv right now. He says I need a tile intervention.


Very unique look! Nice job! Being handcrafted, it would take a customer with a lot of spare change to have that done!


----------



## Taurus Flooring

I just finished this tub surround. It had been started by someone else, but apparently he couldn't finish it. I added a border around the niches to give it some connection to the glass tiles.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Nice job Taurus :clap:


----------



## Floormasta78

Taurus is the man..


----------



## Taurus Flooring

Thanks guys, it means a lot coming from you


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Some millwork out in UBC.

Marble needs another sealer coat and then grout.

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

Looks really good john... Very precise


----------



## bluebird5

Taurus, that is a woman's dream to have all those niches. Thik of all the shampoo, conditioner, razors, soap, body wash, exfoliating scrub, fuffy wash dealys,and make up remover they can put in there. Then I go to take a shower and get the soap and knock everything over. lol. The border looks awesome. Good idea!


----------



## bluebird5

John, you want me to bring some bobcat urine and squirt on those marble tile to test out the sealer?


----------



## Paulie

bluebird5 said:


> Taurus, that is a woman's dream to have all those niches. Thik of all the shampoo, conditioner, razors, soap, body wash, exfoliating scrub, fuffy wash dealys,and make up remover they can put in there. Then I go to take a shower and get the soap and knock everything over. lol. The border looks awesome. Good idea!


You know way too much about women's toiletries. :whistling

I got my basket, pretty much empty and my wife has hers. Never go poking around in there.... I just don't want to know. :no:


----------



## tileman2000

Great looking work fellas.

Here's a small bathroom floor I did this morning. The best part was the view.


----------



## Floormasta78

Hey Tile man, this was over Ditra, what thinset did you use.. good looking floor btw..


----------



## tileman2000

Floormasta78 said:


> Hey Tile man, this was over Ditra, what thinset did you use.. good looking floor btw..


Thanks Orlando, I used Ultra flex 2 under, Kerabond over.


----------



## JHC

Mike I visited some clients last night for a job I start in Feb with a view as good. I don't ever grow tired of waterfront property views. :thumbsup:


----------



## srwcontracting

tileman2000 said:


> Great looking work fellas.
> 
> Here's a small bathroom floor I did this morning. The best part was the view.


Jealous!! Wonder how marble holds up on a beach front? Looks good.....just see it getting scratched up.

Here's a rental of mine I finished up today.....almost everything but the tile and tub I had leftover from the year. Think I might make this a habit, investing in a house at the end of the year


----------



## tileman2000

JHC said:


> Mike I visited some clients last night for a job I start in Feb with a view as good. I don't ever grow tired of waterfront property views. :thumbsup:


You and me both, but I can't afford to live there,lol.


----------



## tileman2000

srwcontracting said:


> Jealous!! Wonder how marble holds up on a beach front? Looks good.....just see it getting scratched up.
> 
> Here's a rental of mine I finished up today.....almost everything but the tile and tub I had leftover from the year. Think I might make this a habit, investing in a house at the end of the year


Thanks, but don't be too jealous. It was only in the 20's today.

Nice job on the walls and floor. :thumbsup:


----------



## srwcontracting

Finally finished the details on this one.....was mostly finished a month ago
Had a real issue with the door system....measured the return panel wrong (to center sliding door on tub required another 2 1/2" than I expected.)

Love the frameless shower door system though.


----------



## Tech Dawg

srwcontracting said:


> Finally finished the details on this one.....was mostly finished a month ago
> Had a real issue with the door system....measured the return panel wrong (to center sliding door on tub required another 2 1/2" than I expected.)
> 
> Love the frameless shower door system though.
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61981"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61982"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61983"/>


That's a really nice door :clap: + the decorative trim and chairrail sets it off nice!


----------



## srwcontracting

Tech Dawg said:


> That's a really nice door :clap: + the decorative trim and chairrail sets it off nice!


thanks....The trim and Chairrail really made things more difficult for me too...... I had to knotch a round hole right in the middle of the chairrail for the the shower door track to set in.....and of course the first time around I was 2 1/2" to far in, so I had to replace with a new one. What a PIA! Lost a lot of $$$ running around on this one!


----------



## tileman2000

Here are the walls from the last floor I posted. Finally finished today.

It was in the teens today, the last pic was taken at 12. gloomy and cold all day, but still one heck of a few from the 2nd floor bedroom. Felt like I was on a cruise ship.


----------



## ChrWright

Damn. That's one gorgeous view.


----------



## astor

Keep rolling on a large project:
The stairs 19 treats, are done in one day solo, I also throw a view picture..


----------



## srwcontracting

Nice steps! I need to get one of those party dock houses


----------



## Paulie

Looks nice. I just can't focus close enough to see what kinda edging you have on the nose. I actually just put in a new one on another job that I haven't used before. Still can't tell if I like it or not... kinda big.


----------



## astor

Paulie said:


> Looks nice. I just can't focus close enough to see what kinda edging you have on the nose. I actually just put in a new one on another job that I haven't used before. Still can't tell if I like it or not... kinda big.


Treads are custom made 3/4" thick 48" L 12W with kinda rounded edge.That is why I use 1/4" hardibacker to match 1/2" travertine flooring for landings.
I have order extra in case some break during transportation from Turkey,4 was broken, I used them in the niches.
I also use them for shower benches.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Great work pictures men. Man what a view. I would kill for a view.

Good thing I like rain and trees - we have plenty of both in North Van.

The GC on this job told me it was OK to leave the self level in my shower pan behind. I said thanks and while he watched I banged it up with a hammer.

Much better my way!


----------



## Evan1968

Loading up on buckets for 2012! :clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## angus242

What the hell? Do you not wash any & just throw them out after each use?


----------



## Evan1968

Angus said:


> Do you not wash any & just throw them out after each use?


Pretty much. 
Costs more to pay the helper to clean them all out at the end of the day. Sometimes we have 5-7 thinset buckets going.

That's half my stash...here's the other half.....


----------



## WildWill

Evan1968 said:


> Loading up on buckets for 2012! :clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup:


Damn you, that is a nice stash of buckets there!

I bought a giant box of premium tile sponges from a tile store going out of business a while back. I'm holding on to them like Scrooge.


----------



## BillSpencer

*Recently Finished*

Just finished this one. Next project-fixing a shower stall that was done using mastic, with grouted corners and that wasn't sealed.


----------



## JHC

Awesome work on the back splash Brian. :thumbup:


----------



## HS345

Taurus Flooring said:


> For a good reason too. Years ago when I lived in Vancouver, I pulled into a full serve gas station and asked for a fill up. The guy put the nozzle into my tank and walked away to take care of someone else. You guessed it, it fell out and gas spewed all over the ground. Don't know how much gas was lost, but the worst part about it, the station tried to charge me for it. :no: Talk about clowns.


So you all have to suffer for a couple of idiots? That's usually the case with government regulations eh?


----------



## Inner10

> So you all have to suffer for a couple of idiots? That's usually the case with government regulations eh?


I don't think its government regulated, but that will come soon enough. :laughing:


----------



## astor

it is sooo coldddd, even the gas gets frozen, that is why they do not have it!:laughing:


----------



## BillSpencer

Nice!!!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Not sure what speakers are installed. Pretty slick rig though.

That bench will see a lot of action! 

That job is a bachelor pad and it is over the top. The LED lighting and glass package I bet was in the $85,000 easy for the place.

The spiral stair case will have side lit glass treads.

The outdoor hot tub has a waterfall edge (LED)

The top floor is like a night club.

Way cool.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

The speakers are made by Kohler.

Was looking for pictures for my Build Ex session and found a close up.

I had them removed and we installed Noble Seal TS across the opening. Later (next day) we cut out the Noble so the speaker housing had a slight compression fit.

I believe the installer used a silicone as well or a gasket of sorts. I was not there when these got installed.

JW


----------



## kallo07

just finished. Eddie


----------



## Ceramictec

Here's a small corner shower we just finished the Zephyrhills, FL.
the shower is about 12 years old and was totally rotted and moldy.

Kerdi waterproofing, 9x18 Panaria tile, pre-fab niche & bench, 1x2 marble brick mosaic accent.


----------



## Tech Dawg

kallo07 said:


> just finished. Eddie


Nice! :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice! :clap:


Yes, very Nice:clap:


----------



## kallo07

before shot


----------



## kallo07




----------



## astor

astor said:


> Not directly related, but don't know where to post..window section does not have "what you working on?" thing
> Before and after.
> Changing 3 of these 3'x 5' Fiberglass casement windows, one 2'x 3' casement and one 5'x 6' picture window.
> I have changed 5 exterior doors, with interior and exterior casing etc. about 2 months ago.
> 
> I've discovered Dap Foam, water clean up, great stuff, much easier to use, tool than yellow foam.:clap:
> 
> Tomorrow, I gotta marry two windows to each, making them "one".


WOOOWWW!! At #908 in this tread, I posted some window work I did in Sept.-before this tread became "Tile Project You Are Working On".Maybe that post was the reason why title of this tread changed. Anyway,yesterday, I received a call and e mail from DAP Marketing Dept, that I won the contest they had among other 3 people!!:clap::clap:!First I thought it was a joke or scam,,,,I filled the forms they asked and the check is on its way!!! Hurray!!!! $2500....yeah twentyfive hundred...:laughing: THANKS DAP!!
I was keep using it rather than yellow foam..DAP is my #1 supplier now on....
This is my second earning followed by a $250 Amazon Gift Card by CT last year..I think I was lucky when I was young, then dried out...now older I get my luck is coming back :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Congrats!

For those interested:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/what-tile-project-you-working-79809/index46/#post1293127


----------



## CO762

Taurus Flooring said:


> I just finished this tub surround. It had been started by someone else, but apparently he couldn't finish it.


Prolly common--"Sure I am a tile setter and can do it [except for niches]".
Ran across that about 685 times.


----------



## CO762

Astor, rounding that radius with that cap was interesting to see. Going to have to think about that one for a while to see if there'd be a different way of doing it. Later though as right now framing/ducting is still stuck in my brain.



JohnFRWhipple said:


> I said thanks and while he watched I banged it up with a hammer.


JW, he wanted to see if your hammer actually worked.


----------



## astor

CO762 said:


> Astor, rounding that radius with that cap was interesting to see.


????


----------



## Taurus Flooring

CO762 said:


> Prolly common--"Sure I am a tile setter and can do it [except for niches]".
> Ran across that about 685 times.


Actually, you don't see what he had done. The niches were not done when I got there. He had installed half of the glass tiles crooked and they were covered in glue. I had to rip them off the cbu which did not fare well. Then I had to parge the wall and start it over. The contractor and designer were so happy with the result, they told me I would do all their work from now on. :clap:


----------



## srwcontracting

Ceramictec said:


> Here's a small corner shower we just finished the Zephyrhills, FL.
> the shower is about 12 years old and was totally rotted and moldy.
> 
> Kerdi waterproofing, 9x18 Panaria tile, pre-fab niche & bench, 1x2 marble brick mosaic accent.
> "/>


Nicely done!


----------



## TheItalian204

TileWizard said:


> the profile looked like these tiles. they weren't terracotta all the way through


yup...I think they are ceramic/clay plated..I worked with them back home...pretty easy to work with actually.


----------



## TileWizard

these were 1/4" to 1/2" thick, cupped, and humped


----------



## Floormasta78

20x20 rectified porcelain tile in veterinarian clinic. I will follow with Spectralock grout.. Cause I don't believe in urethane.. Yuk !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Floormasta78 said:


> 20x20 rectified porcelain tile in veterinarian clinic. I will follow with Spectralock grout.. Cause I don't believe in urethane.. Yuk !


Or child labor laws apparently ....... :whistling:


----------



## TheItalian204

Floormasta78 said:


> 20x20 rectified porcelain tile in veterinarian clinic. I will follow with Spectralock grout.. Cause I don't believe in urethane.. Yuk !


you son? gj on teachin while young


----------



## ROVACON

Matt, that is no child That's Orlando himself!:laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

That was me... Lol ! 

Well here you go hacks... 
350 sqft in one day. 
Spectralock grout today.


And at the end of the day.. Relax time.. Ohhh yea !


----------



## mbobbish734

Floormasta78 said:


> That was me... Lol !
> 
> Well here you go hacks...
> 350 sqft in one day.
> Spectralock grout today.
> 
> And at the end of the day.. Relax time.. Ohhh yea !


Looks good, and the tile ain't bad either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Floormasta78

Thanks man.. Time to light it up. 4: 32 a.m. O'my way out the door.. clinic opens at 9 ..


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> Thanks man.. Time to light it up. 4: 32 a.m. O'my way out the door.. clinic opens at 9 ..


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Pepito',
Is your therapist Lilly White or Mexican... :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Lily white.. Lol .. 

now working on my love option


----------



## TheItalian204

Nice job...wanna throw down challenge? :laughing:

8x8 i say i lay 370 on perfect floor


----------



## Floormasta78

8x8 is easier. I would do it in half a day. Lol


----------



## Evan1968

My trowel is bigger than your trowel! :whistling


----------



## Floormasta78

Lol..


----------



## Evan1968

Good setters can throw down some serious footage when the conditions are right. 
Tech Dawg worked with us... he can attest!:thumbsup:


----------



## Floormasta78

Agreed.. . I learned that the hard way sometimes. Also alot has to do with customer willing to spend the money for the right products. But generally in any trade prep work makes the final product stand out. 
I did see a video	Todd posted when cleaning grout. And applying it with a squeegee.


----------



## TheItalian204

Floortmasta78,you know I am just kdn ...but bigger tile easier for me 

P.s. I hand grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

Same here. 20x20 .not more. I can't stand 24s..


----------



## TheItalian204

Floormasta78 said:


> . I can't stand 24s..


24s get a little freaky...had customer order some 36x24 spanish ceramic...that was pain.


----------



## Evan1968

Floormasta said:


> I did see a video	Todd posted when cleaning grout.


Yep..that was with us. 6"x6" quarry. We had a good day. Both setting and grouting.


----------



## tileman2000

Working on a basement floor in North Haven, CT. Old carpet had to be removed and it needed SLC poured over the entire floor. It's 460' and will be 16x16 tiles.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Action shots from this morning.

I like these - LOUD MOUTHS

6"x12" tile in a herringbone pattern going in later this week.

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

Can that loud mouth be used on laticrete heat floor?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tile backsplash installation in Springboro, Ohio.

Btw, that's not me in the picture..


----------



## Floormasta78

Now that!! Is a backslash.. Nice!


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> Can that loud mouth be used on laticrete heat floor?


Orlando...er I mean Pepito...Don't you have one of these:









My first Laticrete heat job I bought the full kit which comes with one. Now, I only need to buy the mat and thermostat. Works well for me :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tile backsplash installation in Springboro, Ohio.
> 
> Btw, that's not me in the picture..


Why didn't the countertop matching backsplash come down first? That's a pet peeve of mine. I get _sometimes_ you need to keep them up but.......yuck!


----------



## tileman2000

Tiling away using Ultraflex 2, Have to pull off this job tomorrow to wrap up another.

And that is me in the pic.


----------



## tileman2000

Nice splash Matt..had help on that one or is that a sparky?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Why didn't the countertop matching backsplash come down first? That's a pet peeve of mine. I get sometimes you need to keep them up but.......yuck!


I only do what they want. I agree with you, and recommended removing it. But at the end of the day, they tell me what to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

tileman2000 said:


> Nice splash Matt..had help on that one or is that a sparky?


Help always.


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I only do what they want. I agree with you, and recommended removing it. But at the end of the day, they tell me what to do. :thumbsup:


I usually follow my countertop guy when doing backsplashes so some of the time, they were talked into the 4" granite splash. A few times, I've been able to talk them into tearing it down....but after just paying for it, they don't usually agree.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> I usually follow my countertop guy when doing backsplashes so some of the time, they were talked into the 4" granite splash. A few times, I've been able to talk them into tearing it down....but after just paying for it, they don't usually agree.


Yuck :laughing:


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yuck :laughing:


Exactly!


----------



## Floormasta78

Yes I do goose , I have 3 . I order kits because its cheaper.


----------



## angus242

I got a great deal on thermostats so I bought a case. Now I just need the mats so that's cheapest for me now.


----------



## tileman2000

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Help always.


With all the projects you cover, it would be near impossible to work solo.

BTW, nice looking website. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

tileman2000 said:


> With all the projects you cover, it would be near impossible to work solo.
> 
> BTW, nice looking website. :thumbsup:


I look at it as it would be an injustice to my customers to pay my rates to clean buckets and sweep floors.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Man do the drywall crews make a mess.

We covered this floor with Ram Board and left it spot less - the taping crew set up in the ensuite like it was working on a concrete slab. Buckets of water. Spilled out drywall mud. Dust. Tools. Crap everywhere.

Man do I hate this. The general lack of respect to a tile man's work brutal here in Vancouver.  

This is the part I hate about not being the GC on the whole project - putting up with this dip ****s... 

Second job with the Aqua Defense is ready for floor heat. The shower past inspection and we will get the heating cable installed and covered and then bring more waterproofing over top and lap into the shower.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

We are installing a low curb around the glass block wall. The curb or rather the facing will be 1 1/4" off the glass blocks and about 1 3/4" high.

I was thinking the floor tile would look the best.

I'm also going to do it in 8" sections and am thinking I'll have to cut the top pieces 8" across the back and maybe 7 3/4" across the front to keep an even grout line.

Never had to tile a curved glass wall base before.

Tub goes in tomorrow. I wish I did a better job selling the LED lighting option for this wall. Imagine the entire wall glowing 'White' 'Blue' 'Red'

The picture with the glowing glass blocks are fiber optic lighting from Pittsburg Corning. Looks cool.


----------



## TheItalian204

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Man do the drywall crews make a mess.
> 
> We covered this floor with Ram Board and left it spot less - the taping crew set up in the ensuite like it was working on a concrete slab. Buckets of water. Spilled out drywall mud. Dust. Tools. Crap everywhere.
> 
> Man do I hate this. The general lack of respect to a tile man's work brutal here in Vancouver.


Man I know what you mean...don't you sometimes wanna shoot sons of b?


----------



## slowsol

That purple wall is some straight up Boogey Nights decor!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tile backsplash installation in Springboro, Ohio.
> 
> Btw, that's not me in the picture..


Grouted this morning.


----------



## astor

Mud bed Monday,waterproofing today,filled with water and ready to install tomorrow.
Installed DalSeal TS with DalBond on the floor and about 6" above, used thinset for the rest.


----------



## Evan1968

Gonna be a bit busy this weekend! 1800' quarry. Start today,turnover monday morning!


----------



## tileman2000

Matt, turned out nice. Good job cutting the tile around the wood trim.

Looking good Astor.

Evan, where's this project taking place?


----------



## Tech Dawg

That's a lot of two-fiddy-tree...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

astor said:


> Mud bed Monday,waterproofing today,filled with water and ready to install tomorrow.
> Installed DalSeal TS with DalBond on the floor and about 6" above, used thinset for the rest.


Hey Sam I usually cut off the non-fleece covered section on that TS Stock. If I need it for coverage I find that a couple coats of liquid membrane first make the adhesion of thin-set easier.

I like the tape on the edges. I'm going to through in some regular masking tape in the tile box. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceramictec

finished a mini subway Carrara marble backsplash tile installation today in Clearwater, FL.
here's some shots the customer sent me today that they took last night.


----------



## tileman2000

Nice job Brian, did you do the floor also?


----------



## Ceramictec

no that was existing when home was built.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Gonna be a bit busy this weekend! 1800' quarry. Start today,turnover monday morning!


Craig,
Did you make a permanant switch to SpectraLock?


----------



## srwcontracting

Ceramictec said:


> finished a mini subway Carrara marble backsplash tile installation today in Clearwater, FL.
> here's some shots the customer sent me today that they took last night.


Does look sharp! Just sent to a current customer needing ideas. Thanks


----------



## srwcontracting

Evan1968 said:


> Gonna be a bit busy this weekend! 1800' quarry. Start today,turnover monday morning!


Man....I feel like a sissy now!


----------



## Tech Dawg

srwcontracting said:


> Man....I feel like a sissy now!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204

Evan1968 said:


> Gonna be a bit busy this weekend! 1800' quarry. Start today,turnover monday morning!


That aint too bad if you got couple of helpers...whats the size/pattern?


----------



## Tech Dawg

Brian,
When you stop the mosaic at a corner without any trim, do you sand over the edges or does your saw suffice with a clean cut?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ceramictec said:


> finished a mini subway Carrara marble backsplash tile installation today in Clearwater, FL.
> here's some shots the customer sent me today that they took last night.


Looks awesome!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Wow, there's 40 guests viewing this thread right now... Anyone need a backsplash in Florida? Call Ceramitec, a backsplash specialist doing many custom tile jobs in Clearwater, FL (a town just outside of Tampa, FL)
:clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> Wow, there's 40 guests viewing this thread right now... Anyone need a backsplash in Florida? Call Ceramitec, a backsplash specialist doing many custom tile jobs in Clearwater, FL (a town just outside of Tampa, FL)
> :clap:


Nice, or in southwestern Ohio specifically the Dayton area please don't hesitate to call Ohio Home Doctor Remodeling company for all your tile installation needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nice, or in southwestern Ohio specifically the Dayton area please don't hesitate to call Ohio Home Doctor Remodeling company for all your tile installation needs. :thumbsup:


Maybe your inbetween Florida and Ohio... For Pennsylvania tile installations contact SRW Contracting if your in the Pittsburg Area and for residents in South Central PA (Harrisburg, PA) call Alone Eagle Remodeling, LLC.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> Maybe your inbetween Florida and Ohio... For Pennsylvania tile installations contact SRW Contracting if your in the Pittsburg Area and for residents in South Central PA (Harrisburg, PA) call Alone Eagle Remodeling, LLC.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


And if your looking for tile to be installed in chicago/naptown your screwed. :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204

All types of tile installs...Manitoba and Eastern Ontario..Bonded,Licensed,Insured :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TheItalian204 said:


> All types of tile installs...Manitoba and Eastern Ontario..Bonded,Licensed,Insured :laughing:


You missed a few necessary key words. :whistling:


----------



## TheItalian204

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You missed a few necessary key words. :whistling:


such as: "orange ****,waterproof,I dont slap on OSB"?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TheItalian204 said:


> such as: "orange ****,waterproof,I dont slap on OSB"?


:no:


----------



## TheItalian204

ohiohomedoctor said:


> :no:


Meh,Matt,I dont have my hopes up..chances are 40 viewes are either bots or lurkers :laughing:..

what are the words anyway?

I just mentioned to you average customer vocabulary...Ditra is called orange s


----------



## Ceramictec

ohiohomedoctor said:


> TheItalian204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All types of tile installs...Manitoba and Eastern Ontario..Bonded,Licensed,Insured :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a few necessary key words. :whistling:
Click to expand...

glad he spelled it right and not "bondage"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Task, town, contact, sales pitch...


----------



## TheItalian204

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Task, town, contact, sales pitch...


True interested customers would probably look into my profile for all the info


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TheItalian204 said:


> True interested customers would probably look into my profile for all the info


Google wont serp your profile


----------



## TheItalian204

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Google wont serp your profile


my ad should pop up,if you switch to map you can see my office,dunno why my site isnt popping up


----------



## CO762

Floormasta78 said:


> Can that loud mouth be used on laticrete heat floor?


The only thing that is is a relay, that when the mat/wire,circuit is broken, the circuit in the loudmouth is completed and that triggers an alarm in it. It's just a buzzer that goes off when a loop of wire is cut/broken.

So it should work on any mat. I also bet it would work on any other similar circuit. Should be pretty easy to set one up to a favorite tool or the like on a jobsite, that when it's taken, the circuit becomes broken and the loudmouth goes off.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

CO762 said:


> The only thing that is is a relay, that when the mat/wire,circuit is broken, the circuit in the loudmouth is completed and that triggers an alarm in it. It's just a buzzer that goes off when a loop of wire is cut/broken.
> 
> So it should work on any mat. I also bet it would work on any other similar circuit. Should be pretty easy to set one up to a favorite tool or the like on a jobsite, that when it's taken, the circuit becomes broken and the loudmouth goes off.


Nice diagram. :clap:

I better go check my rig.

The way I stuck the wires in I think I have a false read.


----------



## Evan1968

Project is here in Rochester. 6"x6" Dal quarry. Spectra was supplied. Regular crew,3 setters,1 helper.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

I like the new "Kerdi Shower Display" at Fontile!


----------



## Tech Dawg

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I like the new "Kerdi Shower Display" at Fontile!


Hot chicks in an advertisement is a great way to boost sales... They should have a commercial with the phone ringing and noone answering :laughing::blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Tech Dawg said:


> Hot chicks in an advertisement is a great way to boost sales... They should have a commercial with the phone ringing and noone answering :laughing::blink:


Funny Todd. I asked Schluter how to build a steam shower with Kerdi and was told to use non modifed thinset. No shocker there.

I responded with "The TTMAC says you need a modified thinset"

I was told that elsewhere in the TTMAC is says to follow the manufactures guidelines so you can use Kerdi.

How the **** does that equate to a proper answer? The TTMAC states clear as day to use a modified thin-set and because in the shower receptor section it says to follow manufactures guidelines that gives me a green light to apply it to steam showers??? I think not.

I called Ardex and they tell me that they have a letter from Schluter saying their products are good to go with Kerdi. Finally a setting material company willing to stand behind a "Hybrid" install or as Schluter European Division would call "Standard Operating Procedures".


----------



## tileman2000

Got this one grouted and I'm doing the walk-in closet next, same tile.


----------



## Evan1968

Start of the quarry this morning. Good day today...1000ft. :thumbsup: 800ft to go!


----------



## TheItalian204

Evan1968 said:


> Start of the quarry this morning. Good day today...1000ft. :thumbsup: 800ft to go!


See thats what I figured...You will be done with this much earlier than monday :laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec

I see different shades. or is the the dust from the previous day on the first run ?

:whistling


----------



## TheItalian204

Ceramictec said:


> I see different shades. or is the the dust from the previous day on the first run ?
> 
> :whistling


Think its lights..see how far corner is not light up..


----------



## tileman2000

Evan, nice jump you got on that one. Did you use racks for that or free hand?


----------



## CO762

JohnFRWhipple said:


> The way I stuck the wires in I think I have a false read.


I've always used electricians--for the liability.  OK, not always.
When things count, people have some sort of redundancy. That's big in the military. If you're doing this yourself, you're trusting the job to some cheap plastic box of $1.50 in parts (sans battery). Ya might want to look into using a multimeter as a 'check' on that $2.00 plastic alarm. Who knows, if you get an open circuit alarm and you did the wire/mat, you may be able to find it instead of taking up the whole floor and starting over. This may sound silly, but from experience, they can fail after the install....and someone disconnected the alarm in order to not be responsible....


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Start of the quarry this morning. Good day today...1000ft. :thumbsup: 800ft to go!


Its funny seeing a picture of Alex working... Did he run out of sandwhiches :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec

tileman2000 said:


> Evan, nice jump you got on that one. Did you use racks for that or free hand?


I there's a guy using a rack in 2 pictures.



TheItalian204 said:


> Think its lights..see how far corner is not light up..


its actually the dust. I'm playing with Craig. I have done many restaurant quarry kitchens and when you sweep the dust lands on the first rows you set until you stop for lunch the sections look different.


----------



## Evan1968

Its a bit of both dust and the lights. We had 2 racks going. 

Todd- We kept a sandwich next to Alex so he could keep working!:thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968

Todd....we even let your partner in crime Jim get some rack time. His new nickname is "Stinky Finger". He is 2 for 2 on out or town jobs. You know what i mean!:whistling:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Evan1968 said:


> Todd....we even let your partner in crime Jim get some rack time. His new nickname is "Stinky Finger". He is 2 for 2 on out or town jobs. You know what i mean!:whistling:whistling


Thats what I call my middle son but Im guessing for a different reason :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Todd....we even let your partner in crime Jim get some rack time. His new nickname is "Stinky Finger". He is 2 for 2 on out or town jobs. You know what i mean!:whistling:whistling


I don't know... Don't wanna know :shifty:

(...ill call u in 5...)


----------



## Ceramictec

Tech Dawg said:


> ill call u in 5...)


make it 3 hours hes doing epoxy grout ! :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

SpectraLOCK 2000 IG Epoxy Raven. Like spreading silly putty! All grouted! Long day. Came out really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie

Looks nice. :thumbsup:

Job well done, looks like a Burger King floor.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Craig,
Get some pictures of Jimmy dancing around the pole...


----------



## Evan1968

Good call...it is a BK.


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> Get some pictures of Jimmy dancing around the pole...


Not that pole....its wood...splinters.


----------



## Ceramictec

did you try the fabric softener spray ? or went regular without ?


----------



## Evan1968

Ceramictec said:


> did you try the fabric softener spray ? or went regular without ?


Went by the book on this one.


----------



## Ceramictec

yeah the IG2000 is way easier then any other epoxy grout out there. some say easier then cement & urethane grouts to use.


----------



## Evan1968

We found that whipping it up for more than the 2 min it states makes a big difference in the spread-ability. Guys really had a workout spreading. Had references to silly putty,bubble gum and "i quit". The cleaning was a breeze. That was my biggest fear. Pedalo really did a nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> We found that whipping it up for more than the 2 min it states makes a big difference in the spread-ability. Guys really had a workout spreading. Had references to silly putty,bubble gum and "i quit". The cleaning was a breeze. That was my biggest fear. Pedalo really did a nice job.:thumbsup:


Did you use the epoxy sponges for the pedalo?


----------



## Evan1968

Actually no. Used the yellow sponges. Fed Ex had a brain fart and didnt deliver the epoxy ones on time that i got from Steve at Midwest. They held up pretty good. They were good for about 200ft untill they blew up. Used 5 of them.


----------



## BuildersII

Just finished up a budget bathroom remodel for a friend, reused a vanity torn out from a previous job, reused his tub, toilet and vanity mirror too. Had to make the star and floor border myself, but I think it came out pretty nice.


----------



## Paulie

Interesting vanity.

Good job.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

BuildersII said:


> Just finished up a budget bathroom remodel for a friend, reused a vanity torn out from a previous job, reused his tub, toilet and vanity mirror too. Had to make the star and floor border myself, but I think it came out pretty nice.


The floor looks nice, the rest is interesting. Whats up with the sliver on the vanity top?


----------



## Paulie

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The floor looks nice, the rest is interesting. Whats up with the sliver on the vanity top?


Well the way I see it the op ran into a problem. He centered the spacing to midpoint of the sink which was nice but the added bump out facing the shower gave him a sliver and a bigger sliver on the right.

I assume he/she was just filling the space between the vanity and shower.


----------



## Tile King

Forest cafe 18x18 honed marble floor and tub insert walls with ledge. Interesting marble. Don't get ahead of your self and grout mote than a couple at a time. Lots of craters and valleys.


----------



## Tile King

msi


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tile King said:


> Forest cafe 18x18 honed marble floor and tub insert walls with ledge. Interesting marble. Don't get ahead of your self and grout mote than a couple at a time. Lots of craters and valleys.


Very cool. Like the look if that stone. Fine job sir! :clap:


----------



## Tile King

Evan1968 said:


> We found that whipping it up for more than the 2 min it states makes a big difference in the spread-ability. Guys really had a workout spreading. Had references to silly putty,bubble gum and "i quit". The cleaning was a breeze. That was my biggest fear. Pedalo really did a nice job.:thumbsup:


I remember when we epoxy didn't come with the cleaner.... Lots and lots of cut up buffing pads from floor polishers and tons of sponges... Now it's a breeze to clean. Don't like spreading it though. Thanks doc btw. Nice stone that forest cafe.


----------



## BuildersII

Paulie said:


> Well the way I see it the op ran into a problem. He centered the spacing to midpoint of the sink which was nice but the added bump out facing the shower gave him a sliver and a bigger sliver on the right.
> 
> I assume he/she was just filling the space between the vanity and shower.


Exactly. Like I said, it was a budget bathroom with a bunch of reused stuff and the HO is my friend. There would've been a 3" gap between the tub and vanity just collecting dust and water, so we built it out a bit. I let his wife choose where the layout would be centered, and she said she wanted it centered on the sink.

Edit: I feel like "interesting" is a euphemism for "like sh*t" :laughing:


----------



## srwcontracting

Tile King said:


> msi


Guess they're going with [email protected] brown for the wall color?

Sorry.....it's not your install.....it's just that stuff is uglyyyy!


----------



## Paulie

srwcontracting said:


> Guess they're going with [email protected] brown for the wall color?
> 
> Sorry.....it's not your install.....it's just that stuff is uglyyyy!


It will all depend on the wall color. If it's more brown then yuck. Looks good tho on the install. We don't get to pick the colors do we. :no:


----------



## Tile King

srwcontracting said:


> Guess they're going with [email protected] brown for the wall color?
> 
> Sorry.....it's not your install.....it's just that stuff is uglyyyy!


Lmao.. That's what my wife said!
The HOs wife is an architect that is all about the go green movement. 
You should have seen the madness of her having my poor helper opening all the boxes and her laying them out to try to match the veins so " it looks like a tree with flowing branches!". There is green in it too. She had me biting my tongue on her indecisiveness. She had me waiting a hour after the hour putting down the rock board too install the first piece. She had moved and turned every tile two or three times before she did it again. Her husband was pissed off at her and that made it easier lmao! Thats why I charged heavy! I knew she was " One of Those"...... Should have seen the drama with deciding how the three pieces of 24x24 slate hearth I did for them should go! They finally went with my original order to set them. SMH


----------



## Tile King

Paulie said:


> It will all depend on the wall color. If it's more brown then yuck. Looks good tho on the install. We don't get to pick the colors do we. :no:


Very true.... The wall color is a dark red! And yes that's it in the pictures. Looks brown but it is red. This stone was one of the most unusual I have worked with. I thought that brown onyx slabs were a cool color...... Back a long long time ago.


----------



## srwcontracting

Tile King said:


> Lmao.. That's what my wife said!
> The HOs wife is an architect that is all about the go green movement.
> You should have seen the madness of her having my poor helper opening all the boxes and her laying them out to try to match the veins so " it looks like a tree with flowing branches!". There is green in it too. She had me biting my tongue on her indecisiveness. She had me waiting a hour after the hour putting down the rock board too install the first piece. She had moved and turned every tile two or three times before she did it again. Her husband was pissed off at her and that made it easier lmao! Thats why I charged heavy! I knew she was " One of Those"...... Should have seen the drama with deciding how the three pieces of 24x24 slate hearth I did for them should go! They finally went with my original order to set them. SMH


Wow! What a PITA. That was my second thought......there's so many veins and variations.....regular marble is bad enough....at least you got them to weigh in on the decision, so they can't blame you later for not consulting with them

If someone ever asks me about that stuff...I'll be sure to show them your pic!
Good job on what you had to work with.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tile King said:


> Forest cafe 18x18 honed marble floor and tub insert walls with ledge. Interesting marble. Don't get ahead of your self and grout mote than a couple at a time. Lots of craters and valleys.


That's some cool looking tile!!! Almost looks like RealTree Camo


----------



## Tile King

Tech Dawg said:


> That's some cool looking tile!!! Almost looks like RealTree Camo


Look reeeeeal close, that's me in my camo suit perched in my tub tree stand! It so does look just like it.


----------



## srwcontracting

I'm hooked! Finally was able to afford the TLS system...... Can never do tile without it now!

(and note to self: when you buy limestone cut in versailles that is designed to be grout less......it takes a lot of cutting to get a grout joint....it got so frustrating, that I just gave up on the designed pattern)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

srwcontracting said:


> I'm hooked! Finally was able to afford the TLS system...... Can never do tile without it now!
> 
> (and note to self: when you buy limestone cut in versailles that is designed to be grout less......it takes a lot of cutting to get a grout joint....it got so frustrating, that I just gave up on the designed pattern)


Looks like a giant waste of time too me. I have never had an issue getting it flat. I have not tried it so I am likely wrong, just an initial reaction. Like the purple board. I have the same color going i have one of our current projects. Damn diy channel has turned everything purple and blue. Those borax studs only come in 16 footers around here which is such a pain in the rear for 9' ceilings.


----------



## Tile King

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Looks like a giant waste of time too me. I have never had an issue getting it flat.
> 
> I just watched the video. It says if your nit a pro then the system is perfect for you.....
> I have been doing tile for 17 years without it and it looks like a major PITA plus way over priced. If every floor I did was level I could understand but now I'm raising large tile without dotting the backs? I wonder how many hollow pieces it makes when there is a low point. No thanks... I'll stick to my mud or my self leveling. Not saying it's not for everyone just not for me. I've seen some pictures of tile jobs on this site with them used. Most of the tile mechanics I work with would laugh if any one pulled out something like that! So would I but it doesn't mean it's a bad thing, just a giant waste of time to me. Once again America...." We will buy anything."


----------



## angus242

Too expensive for 90% of the projects I work on.


----------



## srwcontracting

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Looks like a giant waste of time too me. I have never had an issue getting it flat. I have not tried it so I am likely wrong, just an initial reaction. Like the purple board. I have the same color going i have one of our current projects. Damn diy channel has turned everything purple and blue. Those borax studs only come in 16 footers around here which is such a pain in the rear for 9' ceilings.


I never have an issue getting flat either.......it just helps get that last 1/64" out. It's precision really

I mean a level will do fine for laying out tile......but isn't a laser more precise? Same thing.

I do agree that it's expensive......and may not work out for every job


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

A little HPG. and Mapeband.

I used the mapeband to also prepare the temporary curb.

Barrier free linear drain job.


----------



## srwcontracting

JohnFRWhipple said:


> A little HPG. and Mapeband.
> 
> I used the mapeband to also prepare the temporary curb.
> 
> Barrier free linear drain job.


Ya....might do some of that next time in addition to noble.
I flood tested twice and failed. I ended up pulling the drain apart and found that the wall side of my drain didn't seal to it in some areas......in addition to not getting that ring on the drain completely centered of screw holes.

How long do yo test? I filled with water for about 4 hours before draining.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Spiral Staircase

That's the bar up there.

JW


----------



## bluebird5

JohnFRWhipple said:


> A little HPG. and Mapeband.
> 
> I used the mapeband to also prepare the temporary curb.
> 
> Barrier free linear drain job.


John what is the difference between that and aquadefense?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

bluebird5 said:


> John what is the difference between that and aquadefense?


HPG requires a mesh reinforcement and Aqua Defence does not. HPG is much thicker and not as nice to work with. Aqua Defence is a much better product.

To be honest HPG is my least favourite of waterproofing materials out there. But it is available in fresh stock at my local Box Store here in North Vancouver (On Sunday's) and I have used it with great success in the past. The HPG in this renovation a second line of defence.

The backer board has poly in behind and the slot drain is waterproofed with Noble Seal TS. In regards to Noble Company's single bead of Noble Sealant 150 I'm not loving the grabbing powers with this change from the old double bead spec. I don't like the new spec and will be following the old one going forward. Or rather my own 2" VGroove specification that I use.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Going custom on a tile insert install.

So what do you do if the guy installing the slab in your shower does install it just right? Do you rip the slabs out and start from scratch?

I wish we had.

This custom repair took me nearly 5 hours to rig up.

Those of you familiar with this drain will see the changes.

They include custom flat bar spacers and side panels to extend the drains with.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

The job downtown started up the waterfall today!

Love this feature.

The white strips are light diffusers. And once fully hooked up the waterfall has it's own lighting... :thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Flood testing the Edgemont Curbless.


----------



## Evan1968

Started the first section of main floor. 500' of the wood plank look tile..


----------



## Tech Dawg

Looks cool Craig!


----------



## srwcontracting

Evan1968 said:


> Started the first section of main floor. 500' of the wood plank look tile..


Does look good......definitely have to be accurate with those.


----------



## ROVACON

Evan1968 said:


> Started the first section of main floor. 500' of the wood plank look tile..


Looks nice Craig. Do you every get requests to stagger those types of floors to look like a more traditional wood floor? Excellent quality as usual. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Original shower had drywall covering this concrete angled formwork. I'm thinking it is the bottom side of the exterior concrete steps and should be treated as an exterior wall.

The client does not want the foot print changed (by changed I mean reduced in size) so I'm thinking about covering it with Noble Seal TS as my vapor proofing and then using some hilti pins, rigid insulation, expanded lath and a mortar skim coat as prep for this steam shower.

Another new set up and one I'm sure not to see again any time soon.


----------



## ROVACON

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Original shower had drywall covering this concrete angled formwork. I'm thinking it is the bottom side of the exterior concrete steps and should be treated as an exterior wall.
> 
> The client does not want the foot print changed (by changed I mean reduced in size) so I'm thinking about covering it with Noble Seal TS as my vapor proofing and then using some hilti pins, rigid insulation, expanded lath and a mortar skim coat as prep for this steam shower.
> 
> Another new set up and one I'm sure not to see again any time soon.


John-

Seems like a waste of space. They can't stand under the stairs. If you put a bench in, won't they crack their head when they stand up? Very interesting. Excited to see how it turns out. I am sure you will think of something :thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Vancouver Curbless Shower - Linear Drain Install*

*Vancouver Curbless Shower*

Here is a look at our project down in Vancouver's West End Waterfront. A master en-suite with a barrier free shower.

The tile work and stone work all set by the crew from ProCon and they are doing an amazing job. We helped with the drain installation and like most of our projects here in Vancouver brought the shower to flood test and then handed over the reins to the master setters.

It's a great crew down there - headed up by a foreman named Ed who is great to work with. Can't wait to see the floating bench go in and the glass order. The drain is a little short so I'm going to prepare some custom brushed stainless end caps.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

North Vancouver Curbless

Here is a look at our other active barrier free project in North Vancouver.

Setter is going "Old School" with a thin-set, mortar mix, thin-set method to level the natural stone perfectly flat.

Like the other shower above we will have grading outside the shower back into the shower.

It is hard to calculate the exact elevation gain so I held off on the shower's flood test and waterproofing until this dry zone prep work is done.

JW


----------



## Ceramictec

I like the colors of the tilework in post #*1582*


----------



## overanalyze

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Vancouver Curbless Shower
> 
> Here is a look at our project down in Vancouver's West End Waterfront. A master en-suite with a barrier free shower.
> 
> The tile work and stone work all set by the crew from ProCon and they are doing an amazing job. We helped with the drain installation and like most of our projects here in Vancouver brought the shower to flood test and then handed over the reins to the master setters.
> 
> It's a great crew down there - headed up by a foreman named Ed who is great to work with. Can't wait to see the floating bench go in and the glass order. The drain is a little short so I'm going to prepare some custom brushed stainless end caps.
> 
> JW


I think we are doing a linear drain on house we are building now. Have a favorite?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

overanalyze said:


> I think we are doing a linear drain on house we are building now. Have a favorite?


Nope. We install all of them. Clients and designers are all over the road with their likes and dislikes. Better to send them links to all the drain manufactures galleries and ask them to simply pick the strainer and then design the shower around the drain.

Some of the drains are approved as primary shower drains like the one above and others are not and need a clamping drain. Both installs can get installed tight to the back wall like but this is the hardest look to pull off.

@Brian. The wall tile Brian is a combo of glass and natural stone.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Worked late last night and prepped my buddies shower for flood test.

Check out the Neo Angle relief cut!

Sweet.

My friend helped me with a lot of boarding in my home renovation a couple years back and now I get to help him with his master ensuite.

There is of course the subject matter of ice cold beer which is appealing as well :laughing:


----------



## tileman2000

Sweet looking shower John. :thumbsup:

Here's a floor I'm working on now. 6"x24" over Ditra.


----------



## Evan1968

That dark color will make the light cabinets really pop!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Shower


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Shower


Cool


----------



## overanalyze

Nice Ohio...what kind of shower door does that get?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Looks great guys.

Man I'm getting beat up here in Vancouver my hands are trashed and both knees killing me.

To add icing to the cake I have to tile or next shower! :blink:

I have to figure a way to slip a layer of Noble Seal TS into my overalls knee pad section. I have never been able to do this.

Do any of you where Carharts? How is it done?

JW


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

overanalyze said:


> Nice Ohio...what kind of shower door does that get?


Frameless glass. Its just a basement bath but thanks. Its kerdi over purple board.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Looks great guys.
> 
> Man I'm getting beat up here in Vancouver my hands are trashed and both knees killing me.
> 
> To add icing to the cake I have to tile or next shower! :blink:
> 
> I have to figure a way to slip a layer of Noble Seal TS into my overalls knee pad section. I have never been able to do this.
> 
> Do any of you where Carharts? How is it done?
> 
> JW


They are called knee pads John. :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ohiohomedoctor said:


> They are called knee pads John. :laughing:


Can't $%^&&ing stand knee pads. They cut off the circulation to my legs.

I'll just suck it up. :sad:


----------



## Inner10

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Can't $%^&&ing stand knee pads. They cut off the circulation to my legs.
> 
> I'll just suck it up. :sad:


At least get some pants with the built in knee pads, don't want look forward to two knee replacements at a young age.


----------



## TheItalian204

Phone ringing off the hook over here 20 days after I actually thought it would...got 35 leads this week..90% of them...kitchen and shower demo,re-tile etc...fml..my knees


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Can't $%^&&ing stand knee pads. They cut off the circulation to my legs.
> 
> I'll just suck it up. :sad:


Maybe a padded onesy would be gentle enough for you John.. :laughing:


----------



## goneelkn

> Can't $%^&&ing stand knee pads. They cut off the circulation to my legs.
> 
> I'll just suck it up. :sad:


Try a knee pad

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/large-kneeling-pad-35615.aspx?kw=knee pads&processor=content


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe a padded onesy would be gentle enough for you John.. :laughing:


Now your talking! And I love the smell of those.... before operation "Stink Bomb" take over.

So I'm going to tile this next shower with my helper David so you men can see what "Mad Skills" we have here in North Vancouver.

It will be easy!

Custom niche.
Barrier free shower
two tile sizes
flush drywall to tile transition
cast iron tub
no lash
no raymondi

Have I mentioned how slow we are when we set.... :laughing: worked 2 1/4 hours yesterday and got four tiles up. One is not set above the niche because we forgot the grinder to back miter the tile for the niche prep.

Today I hope to get up about four tiles.

I like to work in rows so I can't go that far astray and since the wall tiles are 2'x2' it will only be four days to do the walls. 

Here is a peak at the work we did yesterday.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

What a sweat shop I'm running.

Just got back.

Popped in a new tile top drain tonight.

Place is looking great. I have just one more drain to install and this job is a wrap.

The tile crew is flying it.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Set the drain and then ran out of time yesterday.

Heading back to grade the shower floor.

Using some off cuts of Noble Seal TS worked well shimming the drain level. I'll just leave the shims in and they will be covered by the next step.

Often I find that the stone boys use wooden shims on there stone installs and these are the worst idea the book.


----------



## srwcontracting

So that type of drain really isn't deigned for a curbless remodel set up? Seems like quite a build up. Guessing you obviously pre-slope for the noble, then noble, then pour concrete to drain. Do you just lay tile directly to concrete then? Shouldn't there be an anti fracture layer between that and tile (or is that not necessary with noble already underneath?)

How much build up do you have from original subfloor?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

You could use this



View attachment 69473


$200.00 per square foot for this tile. Crazy.



JW


----------



## tileman2000

Pretty straight forward and simple, but it pays the bills. :thumbup:


----------



## srwcontracting

tileman2000 said:


> Pretty straight forward and simple, but it pays the bills. :thumbup:


Bread and butter! Could use another one of those this month! 

You could have gotten 1 sqft of JW's tile for what you just installed!


----------



## bluebird5

tileman2000 said:


> Pretty straight forward and simple, but it pays the bills. :thumbup:


I did a bathroom with a tub just like that in it. That stupid little bump out in the front and no tub flange:blink: I hate usless pita crap that takes up time and does absoutely nothing


----------



## tileman2000

bluebird5 said:


> I did a bathroom with a tub just like that in it. That stupid little bump out in the front and no tub flange:blink: I hate usless pita crap that takes up time and does absoutely nothing


I hear ya blue. Finished up yesterday.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Nice job! Is the tub being refinished?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Some more tile went down yesterday in Edgemont. This shower has been a royal pain in the ass to set. (Yes I am setting the tile in this shower project :blink.

2'x2' on the walls and 1'x2' with an extra diagonal cut.

We want to keep the vein detail constant so the one tile needs to be cut perfect so both pieces can be used.

Using an off cut of the Schluter profile is a great marking tool if you guys have yet to try this.


----------



## tileman2000

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice job! Is the tub being refinished?


Thanks Todd, the tub is being refinished.

Looking good JW. Its about time you set some tile. :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

tileman2000 said:


> ...Its about time you set some tile. :laughing:


I know, I know. I did this one just for Brian and a few others that think I don't know how because I choose to hire pros.

If I can't get my A team in I'm going to set more myself. David loves setting tile and wants to do more of it. Since he does my cutting and polishing now I might start quoting on the tile end as well.

We might even go as far as only prepping work for our own installs but many of my clients want their tile guy and my drain prep. Still debating. No sure what my closing average would go to if I became a Princess and refused to work with new trades???

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Never seen this before!

Tile setter used his old truck mirror to see what he was doing around the corner.

Amazing. He asked the builder to have a window removed and was turned down. I can only imagine how hard it is setting paper faced glass tile in a reflection.

JW


----------



## tileman2000

Now that looks tricky, great view though.


----------



## Ethos

Finished grouting last week, going in to tear out their master now that their grout is cured and they can use this tub/shower. We did these two bathrooms for an absolute song, but we needed the work. :sad:

This is my first time using medium-large format tile with 1/16th inch spacing, but I must admit, it's kind of a nifty look. You have to be a little more precise, but the grouting sure is easier :laughing: Barely used half a bucket on this whole bathroom.


----------



## Ethos

Some closeups.


----------



## bluebird5

Cool lookin tile ethos. Looks great!


----------



## TileWizard

12x24 Travertine with 18" mosaic. shower floor is Light Emperador mosaic. Room floor is 18" Picasso Travertine over Nu-heat. all straight edge tile

I am so happy to do a shower with some color. everybody picks White Carrera type stone for the past few years. I enjoy doing jobs that make my brain work. there was a surprisingly good deal of laying out from the walls to keeping the broken joint on the angled tub deck and seat. i had to glue up 1/4" hardi to the wall then put up the mosaics to bring them out and keep them flush

i need a real camera...


----------



## TheItalian204

am I missing something or you slappin on drywall?


----------



## TileWizard

no your not missing anything...there is Hardi 6ft. high then the top 3ft. is drywall. it was was all drywall at first, but we made the contractor replace it with Hardi


----------



## world llc

Tech Dawg said:


> Awesome video!!!:clap: I posted it on my company facebook page for my fans to watch and get some ideas:thumbup:


dont think your wife and parents care :no: :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

srwcontracting said:


> Nice John! Can Waite to install one of those. Always wanted a steam shower
> 
> You may not make it's a camera guy, but I wouldn't make it as an actor!! The woman who shot this for me did a great job editing.
> Plan to hire her more in the future.
> 
> My first online commercial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WqRYNzXPO4
> 
> Edit
> Sorry wrong video.....that was short clip on the moen system
> Heres the commercial
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiPCZVnZV40&sns=em


What a great showcase.

Nice work soldier!

JW


----------



## overanalyze

srwcontracting said:


> Nice John! Can Waite to install one of those. Always wanted a steam shower
> 
> You may not make it's a camera guy, but I wouldn't make it as an actor!! The woman who shot this for me did a great job editing.
> Plan to hire her more in the future.
> 
> My first online commercial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WqRYNzXPO4
> 
> Edit
> Sorry wrong video.....that was short clip on the moen system
> Heres the commercial
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiPCZVnZV40&sns=em


Great video! Bath turned out amazing!!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Now we're soldiers... :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Tech Dawg said:


> Now we're soldiers... :laughing:


Old expression I picked up working in the Caymans. My Jamaican and Caymanian co-workers would call us Soldiers because we work so hard for so long at the resort.

When you see someone busting ass or doing great work I still refer to them as a soldier. 

No disrespect entended - the exact opposite is how it should be taken.

Respect.

JW


----------



## Tech Dawg

Chillaxe bro... Just bustin chops


----------



## Floormasta78

This is what I'm still working on. And those Cubans also..


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what I'm still working on. And those Cubans also..


Nice looking floor Orlando. What a pain those 2'x2' tiles. I thought it would be easier but there is less room for error.

Went to look at a new fireplace project. 

This beast is coming down!

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

It's hard John, but Jim was a big help. This was his design idea. 

That fire place is huge.. 

What's going to happen there


----------



## TheItalian204

really? that fireplaces is beautiful


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> It's hard John, but Jim was a big help. This was his design idea.
> 
> That fire place is huge..
> 
> What's going to happen there


We are going to demo the entire thin.

Replace wood burning gas hybrid with larger high efficency gas unit. Maybe a ribbon flame.

Large 2'x3' Porcilan tile going up (Sand Stone looking)

Mustang Slate slab.

Fireplace lower to about 18" off of finished floor.

Built in's left and right.

Wood bridge detail removed.

Angle ceiling coved.

Great little project.

We got only three weeks to pull it all off.

JW


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hi Tile guys







I don't say much here but look a lot, and you all do some beautiful work. Do you shoot the floor to find the high spot or to check if it is acceptable for tile?


----------



## Floormasta78

At 5,000 posts. I think you say ALOT MORE than us.. I do check and snap chalk lines. This floor I used self leveling and removed about 8 feet of uneven concrete.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Removing concrete :blink: Are you talking about a big ol cup grinder?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Floormasta78 said:


> At 5,000 posts. .


Hang the intro. thread and over at Lones Place and you'll get there:thumbsup:


----------



## Floormasta78

Not grinder.. More like jackhammer.. 

Grrr !,


----------



## angus242

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hang the intro. thread


:no:


----------



## Floormasta78

Lol !.. Angus to the rescue


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

OK no posting on the intro. thread:jester:


----------



## Floormasta78

Lol.. haha !


----------



## angus242

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK no posting on the intro. thread:jester:


You can post all you want. Won't change your count. It's ninja-nasty.


----------



## Floormasta78

Like this..

Nasty !


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Grout prep











JW


----------



## TileWizard

Now that's a tight joint. What kinda stone is that, looks purdy


----------



## tileman2000

Most tiles can't be set that tight together. Spill the beans on the tile JW.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

tileman2000 said:


> Most tiles can't be set that tight together. Spill the beans on the tile JW.


1'x2' travertine

Can't take credit for this part. Had my setter do the natural stone. We set floor heat and Ditra 

JW


----------



## Ethos

Did as much of a floor today as I could do before the cabinets get in (got delayed 2 weeks :sad to make the bathroom functional. Good thing StarQuartz matches perfectly every time :thumbsup:

Same tile as the last bathroom, only now we're working on the master in the same home.


----------



## Floormasta78

Dry laying the front entry of current job.. 

This , continuing with current projects


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Grouted floor and the glass went in

Got to help! It took three of us to straighten a slightly bowed pane. Glued the small pane to the large sheet from the top down. Held top and bottom and pulled with the suction cups.

Looks great!

JW


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Love the tub JW.

Cool looking tile ethos!


----------



## TheItalian204

39 sq ft,backsplash...no mastic advices to crack jokes...need it set n done in 3 hours(sister-in-laws)...what options you suggest besides mapei ultraflex?

P.s. Can't get Laticrete without pre-ordering(5 biz days)


----------



## angus242

TheItalian204 said:


> 39 sq ft,backsplash...no mastic advices to crack jokes...need it set n done in 3 hours(sister-in-laws)...what options you suggest besides mapei ultraflex?
> 
> P.s. Can't get Laticrete without pre-ordering(5 biz days)


Any rapid set modified thinset should work fine. What kind of tile?


----------



## TheItalian204

angus242 said:


> Any rapid set modified thinset should work fine. What kind of tile?


Dal tile glass 2x3...such a pain...can't believe it had to be this weekend,I have to parge some other clien't house... 

I was thinking Custom,but I dont trust them...


----------



## angus242

Glass.....hmmm. I'd say no 3 hour finish for you.

You wanna chance it?
Ultracontact RS $
Ultraflex RS $$
Granirapid $$$
all in white


What would I use?
Adesilex P10 mixed with Keraply and my sis would have to wait for the grout.


----------



## TheItalian204

peculiar but other three are cheaper than Ultraflex around here :/


----------



## angus242

UC RS = $17
UF RS = $22
GR = $28 + liquid $35

P10 = $8/ 10lb + liquid $11


----------



## TheItalian204

angus242 said:


> UC RS = $17
> UF RS = $22
> GR = $28 + liquid $35
> 
> P10 = $8/ 10lb + liquid $11


UC RS=26$
UF RS=19$(all my ceiling tile thinset)

GR=16+12(I am pretty sure)

P10=7.75ish/10lb(after tax) + 15 liquid.

think I might ulftraflex it and get it done in the morning,if I finish by 6pm ish I will grout it after 6pm.


----------



## angus242

There's no way your Granirapid is that cheap :no:

That clam-dip is freakin expensive


----------



## TheItalian204

I will buy a bag in next 10 day ish and scan receipt to show you and I am dead serious...flies under "contractor discount" straight from distributor...HO's pay 17 dollars more.


----------



## angus242

Powder:
http://www.menards.com/main/floorin...-granirapid-powder-white/p-1453709-c-6586.htm

Liquid:
http://www.menards.com/main/floorin...apei-granirapid-additive/p-1453728-c-6586.htm

Mind you, that's retail.


----------



## Floormasta78

Just vanISH IT and do it next weekend ...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Barrier free with a added safety twist.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I love the shower Jdub :clap: (I'll leave my thoughts on the tub alone)


----------



## TheItalian204

had to fck around with this all day...I think I am selling myself short...charged 250$ for this...38 sq ft...glass 2"x6" Carrara...1/16 joints,Earth # 212 sanded grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

Sanded on glass ??. That's a no,no I'm my book.. 

250 sounds right if you did that.


----------



## angus242

Sanded with a 1/16 joint is a no, no.


----------



## TheItalian204

Floormasta78 said:


> 250 sounds right if you did that.


what you mean?

Ok,think I get what you saying...all the bs about sanded grout scratching glass...I am sure it happens...never happened to me...


----------



## TheItalian204

angus242 said:


> Sanded with a 1/16 joint is a no, no.


I used wedgers so could have been 1/8...I dont know,customer is happy,I gave her 5 years warranty,if something happens she can call me.

P.s. IMHO new laticrete sanded grouts are just fine for 1/16 joints,never had a problem...


----------



## TNTRenovate

I have never heard of sanded grout being okay to use on glass. It will scratch the hell out of the glass. And I wouldn't have used it on anything 1/8" or smaller.

That being said, here is my latest project. I was contracted by my plumber to do it.


----------



## TheItalian204

when any of you can enlarge picture and show me scratches,pls get back to me for that I am eager to see scratches my sanded grout left on those tiles.

I am also eager to see that grout fall apart right away so I can go ahead and repair work I have warrantied.

I dont wanna say I take this personal,but back where i come from, sanded,unsanded,epoxy or what not some tile stood for years...now we talking about different types of grouts and thinsets,and its all good,we are trying to improve on our workmanship.

However,as I stated above I dont know if it was 1/16. I used wedgers. I can check tomorrow if you are so eager to know. As for everything else, I am yet to hear from unhappy customer.

P.s. great looking work TNT.


----------



## bluebird5

would permacolor scratch glass?


----------



## TNTRenovate

TheItalian204 said:


> when any of you can enlarge picture and show me scratches,pls get back to me for that I am eager to see scratches my sanded grout left on those tiles.
> 
> I am also eager to see that grout fall apart right away so I can go ahead and repair work I have warrantied.
> 
> I dont wanna say I take this personal,but back where i come from, sanded,unsanded,epoxy or what not some tile stood for years...now we talking about different types of grouts and thinsets,and its all good,we are trying to improve on our workmanship.
> 
> However,as I stated above I dont know if it was 1/16. I used wedgers. I can check tomorrow if you are so eager to know. As for everything else, I am yet to hear from unhappy customer.


It's not that it does, but it can. Glass is made of the silica (sand). Therefore has the capability of scratching the glass.

I have seen many glass tiles that were grouted with sanded grout and were scratched. Most customers wouldn't notice, but that doesn't mean it's the correct way of doing it.

Gabe, you are a great craftsman, and I am not attacking you at all. I am just speaking from what I have been taught and have seen.


----------



## angus242

Gabe, ease up. 

There are tiling guidelines for a reason. Glass absolutely can be scratched with sand. I've seen stone get scratched with sanded grout. For the sake of others that might be reading this; it is not advised to used sanded grout on a surface that can be scratched. You have gotten luck so be happy about that.

As for sanded grout in a 1/16" joint, it won't work because the sand itself does not allow the small joint to be filled. It's similar to trying to push 3/4" crushed stone into a brick joint. You want to fill the joint at least, MINIMUM, 75% full. sanded grout will not allow that to happen in such a small joint.

Remember our discussions here see way more people than just each other. If you are using certain methods that work for you, that's fine but others might not know all your secrets or shortcuts that make your methods successful. 

Going against the grain is up to you but for the majority, especially the less experienced, it's best to teach them the mainstream methods and _then_ allow them to change things on their own accord after knowning the rules. Ya dig?


----------



## TheItalian204

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gabe, you are a great craftsman, and I am not attacking you at all. I am just speaking from what I have been taught and have seen.


TNT,I swear,I am not taking it personal.

I am very happy to hear positive/negative critism from you and other guys,thats why I am here for.

And I do understand what you guys are saying. I will keep that in mind for future. I promise to go back and snap more photos as well as measure grout sizes. As I said I assumed it turned out 1/16. I used Laticrete Sanded grout and I never had issues with it on 1/16. However it you guys say its a problem(and I believe it may be), as I said I am willing to warranty my work.

All and all thank you very much for feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

bluebird5 said:


> would permacolor scratch glass?


It can. It contains sand, not magic fairy dust. :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204

I hope you guys dont think I am pissed in any way...its hard to pass intonation through simple typing on the website.. I am in great mood and I appreciate all your advices...Thanks a lot


----------



## TNTRenovate

TheItalian204 said:


> I hope you guys dont think I am pissed in any way...its hard to pass intonation through simple typing on the website.. I am in great mood and I appreciate all your advices...Thanks a lot


Just want to make sure that you didn't take it the wrong way. :thumbsup:

It's all good!


----------



## Floormasta78

Permacolor , any brand name SANDED grout will scratch glass.. 

Epoxy, urethane will not.


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> Epoxy, urethane will not.


Urethane can scratch certain surfaces. The aggregate in QuartzLock 2 is quartz. That's obviously a hard material and can act just like sand does to softer materials. For the softer materials like glass or polished stone, I'd specify StarGlass urethane grout which is specifically designed for those surfaces.


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> Sanded with a 1/16 joint is a no, no.


Laticrete Permacolor is a sanded grout rated down to 1/16" joints. 

You can also use Permacolor in conjunction with 4237 admix in a one step method to install paper faced glass mosaic tile.

And sanded grout with glass tile isn't _necessarily_ a no no.


----------



## bluebird5

Ethos said:


>


Is that Angus doing the selling?:laughing: That guy loves his urethane


----------



## bluebird5

Floormasta78 said:


> Ethos, that's CRAP man ! Are you freaking serious man.. Jesus !
> 
> That's awful, the regular grout seems to be better. The glass stands out more along with the different shades.
> The quartz crap looks dull, and dirty.. *I'm sorry man, but of you are using that . You shouldn't get paid . *Garbage , just garbage.


Tell us how you really feel!:laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Feel me suckas ! ..

Lol


----------



## TheItalian204

Floormasta78 said:


> I'm sorry man, but of you are using that . You shouldn't get paid .
> 
> Garbage , just garbage.


Send me some of what you smoking lol.

If customer is happy,I dont care what he uses...its approved installation method and if chewing gum was one(for example) and his customer loved it,I doubt its up to me or you to decide if he should get paid or how much.


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> Ethos, that's CRAP man ! Are you freaking serious man.. Jesus !
> 
> That's awful, the regular grout seems to be better. The glass stands out more along with the different shades.
> The quartz crap looks dull, and dirty.. I'm sorry man, but of you are using that . You shouldn't get paid .
> 
> Garbage , just garbage.


Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Floormasta78

Haha ! I'm posting that Angus.. Real funny .. !


----------



## HS345

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why? Or better yet, how do they "trump'? Are you saying that they are always the better way to go or are we talking about warranty?
> 
> If you are talking about better way, I would disagree. Independent testing facilities and organizations, have nothing to gain by giving their advice on best practices and product guidelines. Manufacturers like to exagerate and give best case scenarios when producing labels and instructions.
> 
> Tools are a good example. 12v lio are not 12v they are 10.8v with a max peak of 12v which happens fresh off the charger for about 10 seconds.
> 
> But if you are talking about warranty, then manufacturers instructions always trump and organizations suggested guidelines.


Who do you think makes up the TCNA. 

Are you seriously comparing power tools with tile installation materials? Are you saying a company like say, Laticrete, likes to "exagerate and give best case scenarios when producing labels and instructions"? 

Are you saying a third party would know better how to install a product than the manufacturer of that product? :blink:


----------



## world llc

How do I convince them this whole bath needs to be redone...


----------



## r4r&r

world llc said:


> How do I convince them this whole bath needs to be redone...


Show them those pics maybe, it convinced me.


----------



## world llc

I'm convinced too


----------



## TNTRenovate

HS345 said:


> Who do you think makes up the TCNA.
> 
> Are you seriously comparing power tools with tile installation materials? YesAre you saying a company like say, Laticrete, likes to "exagerate and give best case scenarios when producing labels and instructions"? Sure
> 
> Are you saying a third party would know better how to install a product than the manufacturer of that product? I am saying that a third party who tests the product in real world situations may have a better suggested use. Such as using different manufacturers materials together to get the best result. Obviously Laticrete isn't going to suggest you use Mapei products.:blink:


My best example would be the testing that John has performed. Look at the drain issue he recently has had to fix. Are you telling me that this was unforeseen by the manufacturer, or did they get the same results that John did and figure the percentage of failure was acceptable?

If you believe that some how tile product manufacturers are saints then I have some land in Florida just for you!


----------



## HS345

TNTSERVICES said:


> My best example would be the testing that John has performed. Look at the drain issue he recently has had to fix. Are you telling me that this was unforeseen by the manufacturer, or did they get the same results that John did and figure the percentage of failure was acceptable?
> 
> If you believe that some how tile product manufacturers are saints then I have some land in Florida just for you!


I noticed you sidestepped my question about who makes up the TCNA.


----------



## world llc

Sounds like something the plumbing council should look into


----------



## world llc

I think this topic should be moved to its own thread. It is a fantastic topic but shouldn't poop all over this thread...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> Ethos, that's CRAP man ! Are you freaking serious man.. Jesus !
> 
> That's awful, the regular grout seems to be better. The glass stands out more along with the different shades.
> The quartz crap looks dull, and dirty.. I'm sorry man, but of you are using that . You shouldn't get paid .
> 
> Garbage , just garbage.


Orlando I used the Quartz Lock stuff in my own home as well. I don't like working with it but it is a nice product. What's your beef with it.

I don't think you should be ragging on other's work - this should be a friendlier page.

JW


----------



## Floormasta78

Yea,I went a little to far. Especially about the money thing. It came out wrong


----------



## Ethos

Nice one Angus :thumbsup:

After you get used to using the urethane grout, in my opinion, it's actually easier to install. Urethane grout causes problems for people who treat it like normal grout. Fact is that it has so many advantages over epoxy and standard cementuous grout, it's silly to fight it as at least a viable alternative, if not the truly superior product.

Vs Cementuos Grout

More flexible, less likely to crack.
Premixed, so color always matches.
Inherently waterproof, no sealing required, ever.
Clean as you go (easier in my opinion)

Vs Epoxy Grout

More flexible, less likely to crack.
Water cleanup
Premixed, so color always matches.

There are some applications where epoxy is superior, like a commercial kitchen floor, or a tiled hot tub at a spa or something like that. There aren't any applications where cementuous grout is superior to urethane, except that it is cheap.

Edit: Here's a video of a guy showing how it's done. Have a helper clean as you go, and you'll be every bit as fast, if not faster than with cementuous grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

Epoxy cracking ?.. 
Impossible ! ..

I'm grouting 6,000 sft. Epoxy only, no way it's going to crack. Unless you don't know what you are doing.

Many don't like epoxy because they don't like the hard work, but no hard work when you are a pro


----------



## tileman2000

Why are they mixing the Quartz Lock? I thought it came pre-mixed.

The kids arm was shaking when he tried mixing with the margin trowel. :blink:


----------



## angus242

tileman2000 said:


> Why are they mixing the Quartz Lock? I thought it came pre-mixed.
> 
> The kids arm was shaking when he tried mixing with the margin trowel. :blink:


They are stirring. The urethane liquid will rise to the top when sitting more than a few days. I use a 2" egg beater paddle with a cordless drill to stir.


----------



## DManchester

*Spacers*

Looks good!
What are those spacers you are using? Haven't seen them before.
Thanks!
David Manchester


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Sprung831 said:


> Doing this bathroom in my "spare" time, lol...


Let's see some close up pictures of those clips

JW











Just need a few coats of sealer and some silicone and this puppy is ready for action


----------



## angus242

If Steve said that leveling system has been redesigned, that's a good thing. I tested the original version and it was not usable. The twisting action would not push even tension on the clip and the left side of the clip would break before the tiles were level.

Even though Raimondi has screwed lots of vendors and end users, I still feel it's the overall best leveling system to date.


----------



## Ethos

angus242 said:


> If Steve said that leveling system has been redesigned, that's a good thing. I tested the original version and it was not usable. The twisting action would not push even tension on the clip and the left side of the clip would break before the tiles were level.
> 
> Even though Raimondi has screwed lots of vendors and end users, I still feel it's the overall best leveling system to date.


Do you use the leveling system? If so, what's you're take on it, expense vs performance? I'd like to try if it speeds up removing lippage. I spend a decent amount of time with my mason's level keeping things flat.


----------



## Sprung831

angus242 said:


> If Steve said that leveling system has been redesigned, that's a good thing. I tested the original version and it was not usable. The twisting action would not push even tension on the clip and the left side of the clip would break before the tiles were level.
> 
> Even though Raimondi has screwed lots of vendors and end users, I still feel it's the overall best leveling system to date.


The major improvement is the ring is now larger, which gives more leverage and leveling power. Angus, did you use the green ones? I didn't seem to have any issues with the clip breaking. Were you twisting with one hand and holding the clip with the other?


----------



## DManchester

*Current project*

This is my current project. Definitely working "old school" That's why I joined the site. Already have found a wealth of info! I'm guessing the rainmondo system seems best. Anyone know a good place to buy? Definitely want to improve my tile setting skills to getting as perfect a finished product as possible ( nothing is perfect..I know) 
Thanks in advance
David Manchester


----------



## ROVACON

DManchester said:


> This is my current project. Definitely working "old school" That's why I joined the site. Already have found a wealth of info! I'm guessing the rainmondo system seems best. Anyone know a good place to buy? Definitely want to improve my tile setting skills to getting as perfect a finished product as possible ( nothing is perfect..I know)
> Thanks in advance
> David Manchester


Dave-

Search Tiletools.com. I have had great success with them and excellent customer support.

Also, is that niche going to be inside of the shower area? Only asking because we can not use any drywall (greenboard or like wise) in a shower according to my local building code. Is this still allowed in your area?


----------



## DManchester

*Tiletools.com*

Thanks!
I will check it out (tiletools.com) No the greenboard is outside the shower area, I have hardiboard in the shower area wrapped with durock membrane. Im also interested in what everyone feels as the best membrane system or waterproofing system? 
Thanks again
David Manchester


----------



## angus242

DManchester said:


> Im also interested in what everyone feels as the best membrane system or waterproofing system?


There is no "best". There are what's most cost effective or easiest to install in certain situations. I would not use only 1 type of membrane for all situations.


----------



## DManchester

*Understood*

Point taken,
I've used the Kerdi membrane..Durock membrane.. this is the first time I've used. The Kerdi seems much easier to work out the kinks as it's not as ridgid as the durock. All projects come to price point, which led me to the durock...but maybe I should re-phrase as "preferred" 
Thanks
David Manchester


----------



## Floormasta78

Did I post this yet.. I grouted yesterday.. Epoxy grout.. Spectralock , nothing else


----------



## Ethos

Floormasta78 said:


> Did I post this yet.. I grouted yesterday.. Epoxy grout.. Spectralock , nothing else


That's a busy tile pattern, nice job! :thumbsup:

Except for the grout. Epoxy is the Devil's grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

Don't get me started on epoxy.. I run this epoxy thing.. I'm the king of epoxy.. I love it !


----------



## Ceramictec

Ethos said:


> Except for the grout. Epoxy is the Devil's grout.


Ben,

everyone can grout easy with epoxy these days with beautiful grouts like Laticrete's SpectraLock Pro & IG2000 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ethos

Ceramictec said:


> Ben,
> 
> everyone can grout easy with epoxy these days with beautiful grouts like Laticrete's SpectraLock Pro & IG2000 :thumbsup:


Oh, if you'd read my other posts on this matter, you'd know that I think epoxy grout is a fine product. Me and FloorMasta were just giving each other sh*t over it. I use urethane in my installs mostly because it's a bit more flexible, and I'm comfortable with it. It has the same waterproofing qualities as epoxy, and the only real disadvantage is the cure time.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I revisited SL twice in the last 2 months, the first time was ok, the 2nd was bad  Some grout got down inside my kneepad and aborbed my skin... I just can't use it anymore. Back to PermaColor or QL2


----------



## Ceramictec

Ethos said:


> Oh, if you'd read my other posts on this matter, you'd know that I think epoxy grout is a fine product. Me and FloorMasta were just giving each other sh*t over it. I use urethane in my installs mostly because it's a bit more flexible, and I'm comfortable with it. It has the same waterproofing qualities as epoxy, and the only real disadvantage is the cure time.


nothing wrong with urethane grout. I like the newer epoxies, nothing like the days of old when you wanted to almost kill yourself grouting with it. I still prefer a cement grout.


----------



## Floormasta78

This is how you mix epoxy.. Part A and Part P..


----------



## Sprung831

David, the Raimondi leveling system is a good, system. However, it was too hard to get and we no longer carry it. I'm not sure how soon you need a system, but if you can wait about 60-90 days, we will have this sytem available.


----------



## Ceramictec

wow, that looks like a lot of twisting and thumb pain.
is there a tool to assist with tightening them ?


----------



## Floormasta78

What's adesilex ?...


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> What's adesilex ?...


Its a comparable product to Lat. GTA


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Yesterday afternoon.

Heading this morning to fill it up with water.

I like these Sioux Chief square drains. They are very well built.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Kips boys tiled another for me. I had his setter leave the top niche for me to finish. I'm going to install a side lit glass shelf in it.

Glass gets order tomorrow and the tub will go in next week.

Looking good.

The drain is a Proline.

We framed the wall so the hinge can mount there. I will finish the drywall so it meets the tile and has no transition. Miter'd curb and outside corners = no Schluter Profiles needed and a much cleaner look. :clap:

JW


----------



## livingsoulsdie

These are all from the same job.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

So the lights work great. 

I wish I ordered a smaller UChannel. 

JW


----------



## Evan1968

Please tell me thats not ceramic tile over wood planks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> So the lights work great.
> 
> I wish I ordered a smaller UChannel.
> 
> JW


Your chubby looks a little like a bobbit accident..


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Evan1968 said:


> Please tell me thats not ceramic tile over wood planks.



Why would you tile over hardwood? Of course not there is hardiebacker under that man lol. We smashed out the existing tile and had to replace the sub-floor because it was rotted out the tile and hardwood just butt together.


----------



## srwcontracting

livingsoulsdie said:


> These are all from the same job.


Looks good! Just curious, how you going to install a faucet for that tub? Is it going o be wall mounted?


----------



## livingsoulsdie

srwcontracting said:


> Looks good! Just curious, how you going to install a faucet for that tub? Is it going o be wall mounted?



The plumber cut the faucet in he told me to tile it and he would do the rest. I never got to take a picture of it with the faucet but should have.


----------



## Floormasta78

Demo today... Soon to have 16 x 16 travertine surrounded by 3/4 solid acacia hardwood


----------



## ChimneyHill

Finished another splash, nothing to exciting. California Art Tile 2"x8"


----------



## Evan1968

Looks great Dave!:thumbsup:
Orlando-Love the wave look of the hardwood meeting the tile. Thats going to look sweet.


----------



## Evan1968

Orlando- What profile are you going to use where they meet ?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Just a tile cleaning fool these past two days. Working in Whistler on a clients home making things look pretty. This Kerdi Drain was never cleaned I bet from day one.

Original setter left grout in between the strainer and the base and there is some kind of crust growing inside the Kerdi Drain on the ABS. Yuck.

We used a heavy duty tile and grout cleaner to Spruce up the condo. Look closely at the drain where it meets the grout. The effloresence is everywhere in this Kerdi shower but worst at the curb, niche and drain.























































This shower is only two years old. I believe there to many boding issues in this condo as well with the other tile and other shower. I'm guessing about 20% of the tile is not properly bonded. It sounds hollow when tapped everywhere.


----------



## Floormasta78

Evan, I won't be using any transition , I will be meeting it to level and leaving a 1/16 gap


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> Evan, I won't be using any transition , I will be meeting it to level and leaving a 1/16 gap


Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Floormasta78 said:


> Evan, I won't be using any transition , I will be meeting it to level and leaving a 1/16 gap


Ninja! Nice Orlando. Do you have a scroll saw for the cuts or do you polish the curve with a diamond pad?




















Drain cleaned up nice with just soap and water.

Used a SOS pad to shine up the strainer.


----------



## ROVACON

Floormasta78 said:


> Evan, I won't be using any transition , I will be meeting it to level and leaving a 1/16 gap


Orlando, make that a 1/32" gap and you will be the MAN! :laughing:

Hurry up already!


----------



## Ethos

Working with a brand new porcelain in stock at our supplier. Yay? Nay? I like it.


----------



## angus242

I think I like it too.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Me too. +1


----------



## angus242

Nasty walls, terrazzo base, floor tiles popping...


















New base with Schluter cove, Rondec top:









Corian walls, curbless shower, linear drain, heated floors (outside of shower)...awaiting glass door:


----------



## Floormasta78

ScRoll saw John.. 

1/32 ?... Why not!,

I start layout Friday


----------



## Evan1968

Hey Whipple,this thread is *"What tile project are you working on?"*...Not *"Merry Maid Cleans a Drain" *
That's a hired help project. Not sure there is a thread for that here.:no:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Evan1968 said:


> Hey Whipple,this thread is *"What tile project are you working on?"*...Not *"Merry Maid Cleans a Drain" *
> That's a hired help project. Not sure there is a thread for that here.:no:


That was my tile project of the day. We touched up the place in Whistler with a few missing tiles and filled in some missing grout.

Heading out today for three new linear drain installs. One of these showers has a full glass window looking into a private courtyard. First time I've seen this in Vancouver.

JW


----------



## tileman2000

Nice job Ben, I like that tile also.

Looks like a fun project Angus.

Here's a commercial job I'm working on. 7,000 ft of walls and 15,000 ft of floors. Have some help on this one obviously.


----------



## ChimneyHill

Looks good Mike! Is that the one we talked about?


----------



## Evan1968

Looks great Mike! :thumbsup:
Nice big job ya got there!


----------



## r4r&r

tileman2000 said:


> Here's a commercial job I'm working on. 7,000 ft of walls and 15,000 ft of floors. Have some help on this one obviously.


Oh man I am so glad I don't have to grout that.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Set three new curbs and three new pre-slopes today in Vancouver. All three shower will be getting a linear shower drain - Wedge Wire Grills.

The one main shower overlooks the court yard and the other two are "His" and "Hers". Nice. 

The owner came by today and introduced himself. Thanked me and David for working on his home. :thumbsup: Class man. 

It takes so little to say thanks. :clap:


----------



## srwcontracting

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Set three new curbs and three new pre-slopes today in Vancouver. All three shower will be getting a linear shower drain - Wedge Wire Grills.
> 
> The one main shower overlooks the court yard and the other two are "His" and "Hers". Nice.
> 
> The owner came by today and introduced himself. Thanked me and David for working on his home. :thumbsup: Class man.
> 
> It takes so little to say thanks. :clap:


Think that shower might get a little cold in the winter with that huge window?

Not sure if my wife would feel comfortable with that layout!

John, I think you set more showers in a month than I do all year! Your blogging and posting must really payoff, not to mention the nice work.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

srwcontracting said:


> Think that shower might get a little cold in the winter with that huge window?
> 
> Not sure if my wife would feel comfortable with that layout!
> 
> John, I think you set more showers in a month than I do all year! Your blogging and posting must really payoff, not to mention the nice work.


This window looks out into the clients own court yard. It only measure about 30'x30' but he designed his home to be open to the elements. I love this idea and it reminds me of Spanish Villa's.

The home is loaded with skylights and custom LED wiring. It will be another showcase. These jobs with Werner Construction rock. Darren gets so many cool jobs.

I picked up Darren's showers over a beer or three a couple summers back. We live on the same street and I coach his daughter Soccer. This is the third project in under a year he has given me. :clap: 12 showers!

Blogging about showers has helped our business for sure. Not a week goes by that someone doesn't call or email me to say they say my work and would like a quote. Networking with your suppliers and cold calling on new builders is key for us to stay busy.

Steve I don't have to tile all my projects so of course I can show off more. We have a hard time staying smoking busy because of this but delays from builders is not the end of the world when all the jobs lap over one another.

JW



Ethos said:


> Working with a brand new porcelain in stock at our supplier. Yay? Nay? I like it.


I think I like it to! It looks so varied and random - just like the same thing. How many different types of patterns did you find? More than 20?


Here is a better picture of the courtyard.


----------



## tileman2000

ChimneyHill said:


> Looks good Mike! Is that the one we talked about?


That's the one Dave.... should run till the end of July.



Evan1968 said:


> Looks great Mike! :thumbsup:
> Nice big job ya got there!


Thanks Craig... it's the largest project I've been a part of so far.

This is the other tile we're using. 5"x22" ran vertical.


----------



## srwcontracting

Another walkin shower completed!

And finished installing a hangrohe shower system ( got this lead from a plumbing supplier....guess a lot of the plumbers around here were afraid to do. Pretty crazy how pricey they are.....but really quality!)

Pics are all out order....iPad acting weird


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

*Tile Backsplash Centerville, Ohio*

ooops.


----------



## Ethos

I remember about 9 years ago when I got my first Hansgrohe faucet via an online order from the homeowner, it had these stainless steel lined hoses that went do to two stainless steel tubes for the hookups. So I spent the better part of a day going to 4 different plumbing suppliers asking for the adapters and showing them off, until one of them finally knew what to do. The tubes actually fit into a 3/8" compression fitting. :laughing:

The faucet was beautifully made though, despite costing over $400 at the time. Those Germans really know how to craft!


----------



## tileman2000

One of the service areas using 6x6 quarry, Each service are is 800' and there's 3 sections. The rest of the floor will be 12x24's.


----------



## Evan1968

tileman2000 said:


> One of the service areas using 6x6 quarry


Nice!:thumbsup:
Racking the quarry?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Ethos said:


> I remember about 9 years ago when I got my first Hansgrohe faucet via an online order from the homeowner, it had these stainless steel lined hoses that went do to two stainless steel tubes for the hookups. So I spent the better part of a day going to 4 different plumbing suppliers asking for the adapters and showing them off, until one of them finally knew what to do. The tubes actually fit into a 3/8" compression fitting. :laughing:
> 
> The faucet was beautifully made though, despite costing over $400 at the time. Those Germans really know how to craft!


With some of the German or Italian fixtures you need to trim the flared part of those supplies off to fit Canadian or US plumbing pieces. I spend 2 days figuring this out... LOL

In the last seven years we have not seen this again but many of the fixtures sold require Euro to North American adapters. Ikea here in Vancouver sells Euro fixtures but not the conversion pieces. The store that sells the conversion pieces sell to it's clients only. You can see the recipe for disaster here.

JW


----------



## tileman2000

Evan1968 said:


> Nice!:thumbsup:
> Racking the quarry?


Yes we're using racks sprayed with oil to keep them clean.


----------



## Evan1968

tileman2000 said:


> Yes we're using racks sprayed with oil to keep them clean.


We clean ours every couple hundred feet. WD-40 works well also.


----------



## tileman2000

Evan1968 said:


> We clean ours every couple hundred feet. WD-40 works well also.


I like using oil so I have something to put on my sandwich at lunch time. :biggrin:


----------



## Evan1968

tileman2000 said:


> I like using oil so I have something to put on my sandwich at lunch time


LOL...it does go well with thinset!:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Slate tile project


----------



## Floormasta78

This is what i'm playing with...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Slate tile project


Matt that looks great but I'm not sure it's the best call for a kitchen Island. I imagine spills will be hard to clean off of that Ledgestone.

Is it real Ledgestone or man made? 

I would recommend you up sell a sealer coat or three. My guy uses his sprayer to get into all the nooks and crannies.

One bottle of wine or orange juice is going to make a large stain down that stone.

JW

This fireplace got three coats with Aqua-Mix sealer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Matt that looks great but I'm not sure it's the best call for a kitchen Island. I imagine spills will be hard to clean off of that Ledgestone.
> 
> Is it real Ledgestone or man made?
> 
> I would recommend you up sell a sealer coat or three. My guy uses his sprayer to get into all the nooks and crannies.
> 
> One bottle of wine or orange juice is going to make a large stain down that stone.
> 
> JW
> 
> This fireplace got three coats with Aqua-Mix sealer.


Two coats of sealer so far. We did the backsplash too. Pretty sure its man made. Thanks for the compliments.

Also agree with you about perhaps not the best for an island, but hey it looks nice, got me a few thanks, and is what the customer wanted so its just what the doctor ordered. :wink:


----------



## Evan1968

Orlando...that's a wild Tic-Tac-Toe board!
Matt...very nice!


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Two coats of sealer so far. We did the backsplash too. Pretty sure its man made. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Also agree with you about perhaps not the best for an island, but hey it looks nice, got me a few thanks, and is what the customer wanted so its just what the doctor ordered. :wink:


That's a killer idea for an island!


----------



## srwcontracting

Floormasta78 said:


> This is what i'm playing with...


Just curious, do you just face nail the boards through the ditra?
That's going to be a pretty awesome floor. Guessing silicon caulk is the only way for that?


----------



## Floormasta78

No nails thru Ditra, each piece is individually cut to fit square. 

And i'm using Latiseal all around


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

3 coats sealer


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Floormasta78 said:


> No nails thru Ditra, each piece is individually cut to fit square.
> 
> And i'm using Latiseal all around


And thats how you make it harder. :thumbsup:

How flush is the tile to wood?


----------



## Floormasta78

1/16..


----------



## tileman2000

Matt, nice looking island.

Orlando, that's going to be one sharp floor.


----------



## Ethos

Gotta touch up a few things on Monday, but we're pretty much done here until the shower door comes in on Wednesday.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Ethos said:


> Gotta touch up a few things on Monday, but we're pretty much done here until the shower door comes in on Wednesday.


Nice job. I like the shade variations on the tile and good choice on the low curb :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice job. I like the shade variations on the tile and good choice on the low curb :clap:


Is that right? 4:47? Late night or early morning?


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Is that right? 4:47? Late night or early morning?


Early morning.. I was feeling under the weather yesterday and hit the sack early but woke up early. Sorry for not posting at reasonable times :lol:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Just makes me feel lazy for sleeping in.


----------



## I Mester

this seems to be popular these days. just finished a kitchen that we did this one on


----------



## Tech Dawg

ISM37 said:


> this seems to be popular these days. just finished a kitchen that we did this one on


I hope you put 3 coats of sealer on that... :laughing:


----------



## I Mester

put it in a 5 gallon bucket and dump it on! lol. actually its the man made stone stuff


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

The one I did was slate.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Busy week this week - lots of odds and sodds.

Grouted the niche finally with the side lit shelf.

Trying to figure out how to finish this floating bench.

Working on testing my Hydro Ban drain.

JW


----------



## Evan1968

Some manufactured stone.....nice change of pace.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Evan1968 said:


> Some manufactured stone.....nice change of pace.


Why is the foundation coated with red paint below the stone? Is that Denshield and redguard up above the new work?

I wonder how hard this bench will set up with just a few self tapping screws and tie wire as a reinforcement system for a bag of Mapecem Fast Setting Pre-Mixed Screed Mortar?

I put about half my weight on the wire prior to forming the bottom with some scrap poly and drywall off cuts. A little more work and this bench will be ready for tile.

JW


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Busy week this week - lots of odds and sodds.
> 
> Grouted the niche finally with the side lit shelf.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to finish this floating bench.
> 
> Working on testing my Hydro Ban drain.
> 
> JW


I really want to do one of those shelves. Have you created install instructions on those yet?


----------



## Bonzai

Seeing John's "propped up with what's lying around pic" reminded me of this one ... Some days we literally could only do 2 tiles in this massive shower with 3 large niches. I didn't design this thing ... Just had to build the bugger ;-)


----------



## Bonzai

Finished article ... Big enough for a Shetland pony


----------



## Evan1968

Whipple said:


> Why is the foundation coated with red paint below the stone?


Its Redguard,not paint.Stone isnt to the bottom yet


Whipple said:


> Is that Denshield and redguard up above the new work?


No,its DuRock NextGen and see above answer. Stone will go up there also.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Its Redguard,not paint.Stone isnt to the bottom yet
> 
> No,its DuRock NextGen and see above answer. Stone will go up there also.


Craig,
Did you check with the tcna, ncta, bbb, kkk and nkotb before doing that :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tech Dawg said:


> Craig,
> Did you check with the tcna, ncta, bbb, kkk and nkotb before doing that :laughing:


nkotb = New Kids on the Block :lol:


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> Did you check with the tcna, ncta, bbb, kkk and nkotb before doing that


No but i tried to flood test it.


----------



## srwcontracting

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Why is the foundation coated with red paint below the stone? Is that Denshield and redguard up above the new work?
> 
> I wonder how hard this bench will set up with just a few self tapping screws and tie wire as a reinforcement system for a bag of Mapecem Fast Setting Pre-Mixed Screed Mortar?
> 
> I put about half my weight on the wire prior to forming the bottom with some scrap poly and drywall off cuts. A little more work and this bench will be ready for tile.
> 
> JW


That seems like a hard way to do it. Granted, you could get a 700 lb guy on there with no problem. But why not just regular framing since it could be attached to each adjacent wall?

Nice stone work Evan. It is nice do that every now and again. Wouldn't want to do that everyday though.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Bonzai said:


> Finished article ... Big enough for a Shetland pony


Killer shower Bonzai. Did you need to frame in a new header above all those niches or was that just a partion wall?

JW


----------



## Inner10

Evan1968 said:


> We haven't put the required coats on the top area yet.
> 
> Cause you got nothin.


Bare in mind I don't know my mouth from my arsehole when it comes to exterior finishing but my basic knowledge tells me in Ontario that wouldn't fly. Exterior finishing have to breath, if you want a water tight finish like stucco you have to put foam with vented channels on first.


----------



## Bonzai

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Killer shower Bonzai. Did you need to frame in a new header above all those niches or was that just a partion wall?
> 
> JW


My skin is crawling somewhat thinking this one over again ... long story short, the general contractor (who used to be a friend & who I referred to the client to get him the gig) screwed me over on this one in so many ways. This was one of 3 bathrooms we did in the same house, along with 1200 sqft of slate plus 2 flights of slate stairs. In total we put 15 weeks of labour in to this project, $5000 of which we were never paid for because the contractor lied to the client.  The contractor insisted on framing in the showers himself which I never actually saw as the Wonderboard was up before I got a chance to see. He also insisted on using Wonderboard which I detest. He didn't even want me to waterproof it but I insisted. That back wall is the adjoining wall to the neighbouring townhouse.
Unfortunately the walls were somewhat bowed & he also messed up the positioning of the niches (chose not to follow the layout I provided) ... he even messed it up a 2nd time i.e. after rebuilding the top niche it was still wrong. I was blamed for this despite the fact I did not build the wall or install the backer board or do the design. The damage in these pics was caused after he lost his temper, threw a tile at the wall & then had his labourer rip out the 2 damaged tiles. I repaired it & made it work though as at that point I felt for the client.
And yes, that is regular drywall on the sloped wall ... again another example of where the contractor refused to listen to reason. Thankfully I have all these photos. Hell he didn't even want me to fix the hole in the wall ... "just tile over it & stop complaining" was the response I got. At one point I was tempted to call Health & Safety on him as he had us climbing up 2 flights of metal stringer (no treads) with 16x16 slate tile, thin set, etc to reach the master suite. Although very proud of the work we did, this was a nightmare of a project.


----------



## Bonzai

The damage pic I was trying to upload...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Inner10 said:


> Bare in mind I don't know my mouth from my arsehole when it comes to exterior finishing but my basic knowledge tells me in Ontario that wouldn't fly. Exterior finishing have to breath, if you want a water tight finish like stucco you have to put foam with vented channels on first.


And if I'm not mistaken you install electrical systems, low voltage systems, wiring and the lot?

Maybe you can help Craig with the finer points of home renovations. If I tell him, he won't listen.

JW


----------



## Inner10

JohnFRWhipple said:


> And if I'm not mistaken you install electrical systems, low voltage systems, wiring and the lot?
> 
> Maybe you can help Craig with the finer points of home renovations. If I tell him, he won't listen.
> 
> JW


Automation, A/V, lighting control, networks, security and surveillance...I occasionally screw a piece of plywood onto a wall to put stuff on.


----------



## Evan1968

This is a small section of the front of the house. The other 3 sides of the foundation are above grade. House breathes just fine.



Whipple said:


> If I tell him, he won't listen.


Stop being a plumber and become a renovator and i might.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Evan1968 said:


> This is a small section of the front of the house. The other 3 sides of the foundation are above grade. House breathes just fine.
> 
> Stop being a plumber and become a renovator and i might.


Edit


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Kitchen tile job Springboro, Ohio.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Inner10 said:


> Automation, A/V, lighting control, networks, security and surveillance...I occasionally screw a piece of plywood onto a wall to put stuff on.


What type of screw? Course thread? Fine thread? Do you use a stud finder or not? Did you test the screw before installing? Use any wax or soap to ease installation? Was it philips or standard?

You need to know these things.... :laughing:

We pulled down an Ikea cabinet the other day my clients installed and the home owner drove in a 3 1/2" #10 wood screw to anchor the bracket on one stud. Lucky for him he didn't hit anything in the wall.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Screws? Ha! I only use galvanized 1/2"x8" lag bolts with double the washers and nuts tightened one on top of the other until I run out of thread...


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Holding steady at 400 lbs.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Installed some under cabinet lighting in this bathroom.

Used a brass flat panel strip for a Heat Sink and just double sided tape to install.

Keep the LED strip back 6" from the face of the drawers.


----------



## Bonzai

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Installed some under cabinet lighting in this bathroom.
> 
> Used a brass flat panel strip for a Heat Sink and just double sided tape to install.
> 
> Keep the LED strip back 6" from the face of the drawers.


Cool idea. May use that one for my own master.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Why do you need a heat sink with leds?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Why do you need a heat sink with leds?


I believe it's so they last longer and don't over heat.

Some Mapeband and reinforcing fabric in the floating bench today












Installed a 3/4" L bracket as a heat sink for this cabinet on the same job











You can see the light through the window

Same warm led lights for kick and electric mirror install. I'm loving this FibaFuse drywall paperless tape


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

You guys see this?

Mapei's Eco Prim Grip


JW


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

John, as good as the tile work is the drywall patch is needing some attention. :jester:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

ohiohomedoctor said:


> John, as good as the tile work is the drywall patch is needing some attention. :jester:


Lol

I suspected some heat over that pass!

I'm on it. I'm going to sand the edges and give it the first of hopefully two top costs.

Had some cracking on my old work that I Need to fix up as well. Looks like the glass door hardware stressed the top corner of the entry way.

JW


----------



## angus242

You're late to class

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-over-tile-using-eco-prim-grip-116975/


----------



## Inner10

Well it ain't gonna win any awards but I'm happy with it. Laid the heated floor mat and buried it in Novoplane, it worked well but still left hills and valleys up to 1/8" that I had to compensate for. 

Did all my cuts with a Sigma 2B3 and a grinder. Found some Ultraflex LFT, used LASH from home depot to, 1/2x1/2 notch trowel.

Only problem is I got more thinset on the face of the tiles than the back...got a lot of scraping tomorrow.:laughing:

Couldn't have done it without all the helpful advice from Angus...cheque is in the mail!














































PS I learned that setting tiles sucks, I ruined my pants and my fingers and knees are killing me.


----------



## Ethos

Inner10 said:


> Well it ain't gonna win any awards but I'm happy with it. Laid the heated floor mat and buried it in Novoplane, it worked well but still left hills and valleys up to 1/8" that I had to compensate for.
> 
> Did all my cuts with a Sigma 2B3 and a grinder. Found some Ultraflex LFT, used LASH from home depot to, 1/2x1/2 notch trowel.
> 
> Only problem is I got more thinset on the face of the tiles than the back...got a lot of scraping tomorrow.:laughing:
> 
> Couldn't have done it without all the helpful advice from Angus...cheque is in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I learned that setting tiles sucks, I ruined my pants and my fingers and knees are killing me.


Heated floors are always a PITA, unless you're magical with SLC.


----------



## angus242

Inner10 said:


> PS I learned that setting tiles sucks, I ruined my pants and my fingers and knees are killing me.


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10

Ethos said:


> Heated floors are always a PITA, unless you're magical with SLC.


I thought I either tooled it too much or too little, or didn't mix it properly or something. At first I tried to float it out like concrete but it is so sticky and watery it has a mind of it's own. Then I just dumped it and used the back of a rake...then dam off the leaks from the water pipe I didn't spray foam. :laughing:

I had some hills and valleys that were about 1/8" off in the worst spots. If you look closely there are some spots where lippage occurred and I couldn't level it out by lash clip alone. 

I couldn't believe how hard it was to peel up a tile once you lay it, I had to hammer a wedge underneath a few to break the suction then pick it up.

Still I'm fairly satisfied considering it was my first ever time cutting and laying a tile as well as my first batch of thin set I've ever mixed.


----------



## Evan1968

Looks good Inner10 !:thumbup:



Inner10 said:


> I learned that setting tiles sucks, I ruined my pants and my fingers and knees are killing me.


I fail to mention those things and it seems Angus did also!


----------



## Inner10

Evan1968 said:


> Looks good Inner10 !:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to mention those things and it seems Angus did also!


Thank you! 

It is far from perfect though...I admit looking back the wonkyness of the floor was my demise. I should have marked all the high and low spots and started with the high spot and went out from there and keeping everything perfectly level.

The LASH system sure doesn't level anything (much like the instructions say). There are some places where the tiles are out of level just to avoid lippage...and some areas where there is slight lippage to compensate for a less than perfectly level floor.

Next time if I were to use the LASH clips I think I would mix the thinset a little thinner and use the bigger U notch trowel like Angus suggested instead of the 1/2x1/2. I found once the tile was dropped it was suctioned so strongly to the floor it was almost impossible to squish it down...and the 1/16" grout lines don't let any excess squirt out...so I did a lot of prying up the tiles and removing excess schmaltz with my margin trowel.

I took for granted how "self leveling" self leveling compound is...I also took for granted how much "workability" you have with thinset; you can't just muscle the tile into place.

I'l take some pictures of the errors when I get the mountain of dried thinset off the tops of them. :laughing:

Plus how do you guys keep your hands clean from mucking up the tiles? I had a grouting sponge, 5 rags and 2 buckets of water and I was constantly washing hands, switching rags, washing the sponge, wiping the edges of the tiles, cleaning the grount joints with a putty knife, wiping the tiles down (which didn't work around the LASH wedges) and still I made a massive mess.


----------



## Inner10

I should add...my girlfriend gets home from work and looks at the tiles...then she gets her nose about 6" from one of the slightly high corners and picks at it with her finger and says "so how do we fix this?"



We don't!

...I think I was expecting more of a "thank you" or "good job"...not in this fvcking house.:laughing:


----------



## r4r&r

Oh come on 10 that's female for "wow, thanks honey" didn't you know that?


----------



## Inner10

I should have told her to step on the corner...that should push it right down. :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

Inner10 said:


> "so how do we fix this?"


Im at my wife's 30th HS reunion all weekend just south of you in Massena NY. I can be there in 1 hr to do a fix. Please ask me to do it..._please_?


----------



## Inner10

Evan1968 said:


> Im at my wife's 30th HS reunion all weekend just south of you in Massena NY. I can be there in 1 hr to do a fix. Please ask me to do it..._please_?


Your right around the corner from Cornhole, enjoy your reunion! :laughing:

That sounds as fun as visiting the in-laws. :whistling


----------



## Evan1968

Inner10 said:


> That sounds as fun as visiting the in-laws.


Yeah...got the double whammy this weekend.


----------



## tileman2000

Evan1968 said:


> Yeah...got the double whammy this weekend.


Try living next door to the in-laws, then come talk to me. :laughing:


----------



## r4r&r

tileman2000 said:


> Try living next door to the in-laws, then come talk to me. :laughing:


You didn't know their address when you were hunting for a house?


----------



## Inner10

tileman2000 said:


> Try living next door to the in-laws, then come talk to me. :laughing:


I'd contemplate suicide. :thumbup:


----------



## tileman2000

r4r&r said:


> You didn't know their address when you were hunting for a house?


I was young and naive back then...:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Been nailing tiles down last couple of days..


----------



## tileman2000

Interesting...are you working on a rooftop?

Here's a little fireplace I did today.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

tileman2000 said:


> Interesting...are you working on a rooftop?
> 
> Here's a little fireplace I did today.


Thats very cool!


----------



## Inner10

Just finished the first wash, waiting to do the second. Boy do my arms hurt.


----------



## angus242

The bottles are a nice touch :clap:


----------



## Floormasta78

That's what I like to see, real products, real installers using epoxy.. 

I love it ! .. That floor is now stain proof


----------



## angus242

Floormasta78 said:


> real installers using epoxy..


Real control systems installers :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Now that you have joined the Laticrete , epoxy grout family you will never go back. Don't worry the first time always hurts .. Lol !


----------



## Inner10

Floormasta78 said:


> That's what I like to see, real products, real installers using epoxy..
> 
> I love it ! .. That floor is now stain proof


That's a bit of a stretch.:laughing:

My first floor and tub surround...there are a few mistakes...I'll take nasty close-ups later.

The epoxy was a little hard to clean up but the process went well. I cranked up the AC to slow the cure so it was nice and cold.

I'd like to say I choose nothing but the best but it was all because of Angus's recommendations. Without his guidance it would have been drywall, mastic, and home depot grout. I still have to return all the wrong stuff I bought and didn't install. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Back at it, hacking things up.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Inner10 said:


> Back at it, hacking things up.


That tile is interesting.


----------



## angus242

Inner10 said:


> Back at it, hacking things up.


Nice. But all this work you're doing is making me feel like I need to install some X10 stuff in _my _house :jester:


----------



## Inner10

> That tile is interesting.


It's just cheap 3x6 white tiles from home depot...nothing too interesting.



angus242 said:


> Nice. But all this work you're doing is making me feel like I need to install some X10 stuff in _my _house :jester:


Ya want X10 I'll send ya some free dimmers...seriously.

You want real lighting control get Lutron (that's what I use in my house...and a few C4s that I have kicking around).

I stuck these up with some left over Mapie LFT...I hope they all don't pop off because they are small tiles. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I like the screw spacers. Been there


----------



## Inner10

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I like the screw spacers. Been there


Old rusty box of lath nails...I even bought spacers but couldn't find them...story of my life. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

What I liked about screw spacers is what the wedges solved. A little adjustment for those high dollar really "true" tile installs.


----------



## srwcontracting

Inner10 said:


> Back at it, hacking things up.


Nice spacers! Always liked the herringbone pattern!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

My last Master shower....















:clap::clap:


----------



## srwcontracting

The hangrohe waterfall shower head! Those are pretty freakin awesome. Probably would buy a nice boat with the money wrapped into that though!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Thats a big 10-4....weighs like 19 lbs too!!!


----------



## ROVACON

TAHomeRepairs said:


> My last Master shower....
> View attachment 75373
> View attachment 75374
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap:


Thats beautiful. I am not a fan of chrome fixtures but it does look nice. How long did it take you to complete the install?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

I had about nne days in there total, with a solid two days of tile. I find you have to really like yourself to spend that kind of time alone in a crapper talking to yourself....:whistling


----------



## Floormasta78

In the process of removing vct tile, to later install 4,000 sft of porcelain tile ..24 x 24 rectified from Tilecrest


----------



## Evan1968

Our most recent Corner Bakery Cafe....
Tech Dawg and Jimmy Pic on the quarry rack and banging out the bathrooms! Nice job guys!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Our most recent Corner Bakery Cafe....
> Tech Dawg and Jimmy Pic on the quarry rack and banging out the bathrooms! Nice job guys!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I just uploaded 2 stellar action vids to my company FB page from this job :rockon:


----------



## Evan1968

Tech Dawg said:


> I just uploaded 2 stellar action vids to my company FB page from this job


Where are they? Cant see them on your page.:confused1::help:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Where are they? Cant see them on your page.:confused1::help:


They're on the wall.. looks like you may need to actually sign up  or make the ole lady "like" my page :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968

The lower left of the house will be done in a few weeks....fireplace is a maybe and the house next door is getting a quote this weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ceramictec

I finished a small recording studio accent wall in a home in Seffner, Florida.
he wanted it to buffer noise so we installed a dry stacked stone.


----------



## Evan1968

That stone is random but not random! if you have done it, you know what i mean!:whistling


----------



## JHC




----------



## srwcontracting

Just finished up this one today! First all glass shower for me.

Used the starglass......and tell you what, I love it.....but will have to do a much better job of cleaning the joints next time! Any bit of thinset will show since its translucent. 

I was expecting glass to be much more difficult than what it was. When I bid job....I was afraid of the linear accents and cutting the glass straight enough. Wasn't bad at all though


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

srwcontracting said:


> Just finished up this one today! First all glass shower for me.
> 
> Used the starglass......and tell you what, I love it.....but will have to do a much better job of cleaning the joints next time! Any bit of thinset will show since its translucent.
> 
> I was expecting glass to be much more difficult than what it was. When I bid job....I was afraid of the linear accents and cutting the glass straight enough. Wasn't bad at all though


I like it alot! And you are very tall..


----------



## srwcontracting

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I like it alot! And you are very tall..


Why what do you mean? The top shelf? Guess that last shelf is almost 6ft high


----------



## Tech Dawg

srwcontracting said:


> Just finished up this one today! First all glass shower for me.
> 
> Used the starglass......and tell you what, I love it.....but will have to do a much better job of cleaning the joints next time! Any bit of thinset will show since its translucent.
> 
> I was expecting glass to be much more difficult than what it was. When I bid job....I was afraid of the linear accents and cutting the glass straight enough. Wasn't bad at all though


Nice job! I think the floor goes nice with the glass.

Have you tried a small water bucket with a paint brush to clean joints? I find that to work better than a sponge... That was a great piece of advice I learned from Opie :clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl

srwcontracting said:


> Why what do you mean? The top shelf? Guess that last shelf is almost 6ft high


The picture angle. You were standing on the potty, weren't you? :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

srwcontracting said:


> Why what do you mean? The top shelf? Guess that last shelf is almost 6ft high


What tins said. I love that niche and especially those shelves.


----------



## srwcontracting

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice job! I think the floor goes nice with the glass.
> 
> Have you tried a small water bucket with a paint brush to clean joints? I find that to work better than a sponge... That was a great piece of advice I learned from Opie :clap:


Most of it was where I had the horseshoe spacers. But that is a good idea. With the glass...even if the thinset is pretty far back....it shows with this grout. Whatever happened to Opie?


----------



## srwcontracting

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What tins said. I love that niche and especially those shelves.


I was pretty shocked at the price of those little shelves, $45 a piece. They are tempered and special ordered......but still!


----------



## Tech Dawg

srwcontracting said:


> Most of it was where I had the horseshoe spacers. But that is a good idea. With the glass...even if the thinset is pretty far back....it shows with this grout. Whatever happened to Opie?


He got out of the business and is a rep for a firearms company...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I heard he moved near angus, in the woods down the street.... :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

I've often wondered if it would be fun to stalk Angus... in a van down by the river.. :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Join the club....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tech Dawg said:


> I've often wondered if it would be fun to stalk Angus... in a van down by the river.. :laughing:


Are you some kind of sicko:laughing: Why stalk Angus:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why stalk Angus:blink:


For his money. And his little doggy too.


----------



## angus242

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Are you some kind of sicko:laughing: Why stalk Angus:blink:


Hey, you could threaten to sue me. That's another regular happening.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Tinstaafl said:


> For his money. And his little doggy too.


Yeah, cept I'm cuter than that broad :laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## Evan1968

Job outside of Washington DC. 1600ft of 24"x24" porcelain. 12,500 ft of carpet tile.:thumbsup:
Tech Dawg take note...this is what Lancaster is going to look like.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Evan1968 said:


> Job outside of Washington DC. 1600ft of 24"x24" porcelain. 12,500 ft of carpet tile.:thumbsup:
> Tech Dawg take note...this is what Lancaster is going to look like.


Cool. So we doin the carpet tile too? Please call to notify my back and knees with the dates :laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242

Come on ProKnees...._you can do it!_


----------



## world llc

Ran a bead of latisil around the tub yesterday and tried something new...

I did a repair a few weeks ago, bottom tiles in shower, fiberglass pan, when I cut the monster glob of caulk out, it started to piss water... It was traped between the pan lip and tile! This helped the rot.

So, my thought is to run bead and swipe a keyway with a spacer where the vertical joints are. Here it is all dry now and ready for grout.


----------



## Inner10

world llc said:


> Ran a bead of latisil around the tub yesterday and tried something new...
> 
> I did a repair a few weeks ago, bottom tiles in shower, fiberglass pan, when I cut the monster glob of caulk out, it started to piss water... It was traped between the pan lip and tile! This helped the rot.
> 
> So, my thought is to run bead and swipe a keyway with a spacer where the vertical joints are. Here it is all dry now and ready for grout.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76298


Good idea, this was a concern of mine in a tub/shower with waterproofing...we waterproof the schlitz out of the backer, if water gets back there it can't get out.


----------



## angus242

Inner10 said:


> Good idea, this was a concern of mine in a tub/shower with waterproofing...we waterproof the schlitz out of the backer, if water gets back there it can't get out.


Why cant it get out? It got in.


----------



## tileman2000




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tileman2000 said:


>


...


----------



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> Why cant it get out? It got in.


Let's say hypothetically it gets in through the grout it then collects at the bottom due to gravity.

Some how when he cut the caulk water ran out...that kinda says it was getting in and couldn't get out...


----------



## world llc

Inner10 said:


> Let's say hypothetically it gets in through the grout it then collects at the bottom due to gravity.
> 
> Some how when he cut the caulk water ran out...that kinda says it was getting in and couldn't get out...


Nothing hypothetic about it, that is exactly what was happening. The water level has to raise above the silicone before it can get out, it is getting in from grout joints above.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

...d


----------



## srwcontracting

I just posted this on another thread.....but really liked how this one came out! This one came from a fellow contractor talk guy! Never know where the jobs will come from!


----------



## donerightwyo

I bet if the HO's hot the neighbors will like it to.:clap:


----------



## dkillianjr

Steve, that thing looks freakin sharp! :thumbup: I can't wait to see it in person! I know she loves it!

Dave


----------



## ohiohomedoctor




----------



## srwcontracting

Very nice!
Guess you didn't have any corners?
Will be doing one of those at the end of the month. Wondering if the corners meet up tightly together. (for $40 per 6" corner they better!)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

srwcontracting said:


> Very nice!
> Guess you didn't have any corners?
> Will be doing one of those at the end of the month. Wondering if the corners meet up tightly together. (for $40 per 6" corner they better!)


The inside corners can be placed together in pairs allowing you to trace one onto the other making a perfect inside or outside corner. This is the same tile on another job.


----------



## world llc

spectralock pro on the floor and permacolor on the wall.

spent the day priming and painting :sad:


----------



## angus242

Inner10 said:


> Let's say hypothetically it gets in through the grout it then collects at the bottom due to gravity.
> 
> Some how when he cut the caulk water ran out...that kinda says it was getting in and couldn't get out...


Well 2 different issues here.

1) Use the proper grout and this doesn't become an issue.

2) If you use cementitious grout, the same amount that gets in should theoretically get back out _IF _the room is adequately ventilated.

The reason material choices are so important is to avoid situations like you're speaking of. Build a surround properly and this won't be an issue.


----------



## world llc

Here she is grouted up, I think this is the ultimate solution for anyone who is concerned with water sitting behind the silicone.


----------



## Inner10

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Walk-in shower. Snuck it in for some friends. Possibly the most inexpensive tile i have ever laid. Glass mosaics on Kerdi?.......the people at Schluter and Laticrete and American Olean were unable to provide any concrete answers or data involving the glass/thin-set/latex/cure time/feasibility issues. Basically they all said "You can only do "A". We know nothing about A+B. And less about (A+B)C". Glass border on the floor?.....they said 'definitely don't do that", C'mon...your feet barely ever touch the perimeter and they don't normally drop bowling balls in their shower either. It'll be fine.....right?


That looks pro. :thumbsup:

So what products did you end up using?


----------



## Floormasta78

That's a baaaad shower ! 

Excellent !


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice shower :clap: I love the niche transition and the overall look. I'm not sure if I like the black bullnose at the top of the mosaic wall...but I don't know if I would've used the white or just different bullnose all around. Still, killer look!!!


It's actually blue glass....looks good in person. But I kinda agree. A white wrap around the entire top would have maybe unified the four walls. I did it on the bottom, but on top I think I needed 3/8 smaller of a tile so I could justify my top line.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Inner10 said:


> That looks pro. :thumbsup:
> 
> So what products did you end up using?


Used the Laticrete rapid set Glass tile thinset and just forced my clients to allow me to let it cure for 9 days. I figured the 1x1's would allow for enough "ventilation" to get a full cure, or close to it. It just made me a little nervous that nobody had any decent input on the matter. They all tried to be helpful, just nobody has done the testing I guess. It seems like a major flaw in the Kerdi system if I can't lay glass on it. Just real new to it so I am learning all these limitations.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Tech Dawg said:


> Nice shower :clap: I love the niche transition and the overall look. I'm not sure if I like the black bullnose at the top of the mosaic wall...but I don't know if I would've used the white or just different bullnose all around. Still, killer look!!!


Now that I am staring at it longer and longer....I agree 100%. I think I felt it when I finished but I was kinda jazzed on the whole thing and wanted to love it unconditionally. The full white bullnose wrap around the top would have made it pretty damn tight. I could go back and pop them off, but I don't think it's that bad, and the clients would kill me if I even mentioned messing with their new bundle of joy. Thanks a ton for the input. Love to hear how others feel about the infinite number of little design decisions we make.


----------



## Tech Dawg

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Now that I am staring at it longer and longer....I agree 100%. I think I felt it when I finished but I was kinda jazzed on the whole thing and wanted to love it unconditionally. The full white bullnose wrap around the top would have made it pretty damn tight. I could go back and pop them off, but I don't think it's that bad, and the clients would kill me if I even mentioned messing with their new bundle of joy. Thanks a ton for the input. Love to hear how others feel about the infinite number of little design decisions we make.


Being that its blue glass, I'm sure it does do a lot more justice up close and personal. Love that niche :clap:


----------



## srwcontracting

Very impressive Blueridge! Very nice work
I'm following the trend with redoing a fireplace with stone tile. It was pretty nice to work with.


----------



## angus242

SRW, is that Norstone?


----------



## srwcontracting

angus242 said:


> SRW, is that Norstone?


Not sure. Customer bought from tile shoppe. All from china......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

srwcontracting said:


> Very impressive Blueridge! Very nice work
> I'm following the trend with redoing a fireplace with stone tile. It was pretty nice to work with.


Love that stone. We have done 3 like it this year. Very popular stuff and affordable to boot. Great Job! That is exactly how we do the outside corners too.


----------



## angus242

Not Norstone then. :laughing:

Looks real good, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Not Norstone then. :laughing:
> 
> Looks real good, though! :thumbsup:


Norstone expensive? That a brand or something?


----------



## angus242

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Norstone expensive? That a brand or something?


Depends on your supplier but yes, the list price is about $16/sq ft. Although, Norstone tries to be the top dog in manufactured stacked stone.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Depends on your supplier but yes, the list price is about $16/sq ft. Although, Norstone tries to be the top dog in manufactured stacked stone.


They need to keep trying. I bought these for under $3 ft.


----------



## angus242

Top dog as in quality....AND not made in China.


----------



## country_huck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> They need to keep trying. I bought these for under $3 ft.


Wow that's a good price. We're fixing to build a house in 2 months were using a cultured panelized stone for exterior fireplace. We were thinking of using it inside too but it's about 12 soft installed. 

Who makes that your using?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Top dog as in quality....AND not made in China.


Dang nabbid chinese slate...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

country_huck said:


> Wow that's a good price. We're fixing to build a house in 2 months were using a cultured panelized stone for exterior fireplace. We were thinking of using it inside too but it's about 12 soft installed.
> 
> Who makes that your using?


Ill find out for you. I think I still have a box in the barn. Home Depot.


----------



## angus242

Honestly, I think the last time I was quoted for Norstone, it was about $6/ sq ft and $8 for corners.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Honestly, I think the last time I was quoted for Norstone, it was about $6/ sq ft and $8 for corners.


They always poke ya on the trim...


----------



## angus242

Even bullnose pieces. That's why 95% of the time I use Schluter profiles.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I got a guy who makes the bulnose for me when the manufacturer doesnt supply one. For only $12 a piece.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Even bullnose pieces. That's why 95% of the time I use Schluter profiles.


I love schluter trims.


----------



## srwcontracting

angus242 said:


> Honestly, I think the last time I was quoted for Norstone, it was about $6/ sq ft and $8 for corners.


Wow! My customer got completely taken on this job. Pretty sure he paid $14 sqft and $17 per corner.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

Here are more pics from the Philly penthouse.


----------



## Floormasta78

750 sft.Rectified porcelain over Ditra in kitchen area


----------



## Ethos

Floormasta78 said:


> 750 sft.Rectified porcelain over Ditra in kitchen area


I am liking Ditra more and more lately. I can't believe I was so resistant to it for so long. "How can PLASTIC be a good underlayment!?" I was so foolish for so long.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ethos said:


> I am liking Ditra more and more lately. I can't believe I was so resistant to it for so long. "How can PLASTIC be a good underlayment!?" I was so foolish for so long.


Yeah the stuff is amazing. I was sold about 4 years ago when I had to remove some of it.


----------



## Floormasta78

It's the best thing to come along since full nude strip clubs


----------



## Tech Dawg

Floormasta78 said:


> It's the best thing to come along since full nude strip clubs


Stop trying to act cool... You and I both know that Denisse won't let you go :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78

Lol.. 

Unless we go 
Together her and I.. Ohhhh !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Floormasta78 said:


> Lol..
> 
> Unless we go
> Together her and I.. Ohhhh !


I just asked her on fb if you are allowed to go. Your welcome...


----------



## world llc

progress on a curbless / barrier free shower in master bathroom build on the other side of morris county.....


----------



## Tech Dawg

world llc said:


> progress on a curbless / barrier free shower in master bathroom build on the other side of morris county.....


Wow, I was unaware that Barrier Free showers were installed on that side of Morris County, New Jersey.

:scooter:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Porcelain 12's on the floor. Cut them into 1" strips for the inlay. Finishing with SpectraLok, color matches wall paint.


----------



## world llc

Tech Dawg said:


> Wow, I was unaware that Barrier Free showers were installed on that side of Morris County, New Jersey.
> 
> :scooter:


I know, right?! 

Aparently we are the only company in this part of northern New Jersey qualified to not only build, but also warranty these types of showers..... Up to a lifetime warranty with certain products! How cool is that? I am very happy to be far ahead of the competition.....


----------



## srwcontracting

Converted this tub to walk-shower for the VA. Hopefully it won't be too painful to get paid!
Would be a nice gig to continue to do these. In and out with just the shower!


----------



## tileman2000

Nice conversion! I didn't realize you were that tall.


----------



## JHC

This is part of a bathroom remodel for a client in Wilmington NC.


----------



## Bonzai

Master bathroom job just finished ... 40"x20" porcelain on floor, 36"x12" on shower walls, pebbles on shower floor ... Those big guys don't bend too easy ;-)


----------



## world llc

Progress on the curbless kerdi shower build....


----------



## Ethos

Bathroom.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Lookin good Matt!

Ethos, I see an ungrouted tile below the shower seat... Is that part of the touch stage or a secret compartment? :detective:


----------



## Ethos

Tech Dawg said:


> Lookin good Matt!
> 
> Ethos, I see an ungrouted tile below the shower seat... Is that part of the touch stage or a secret compartment? :detective:


That's the drain. It's called the Discreto by Wedi, and it can be a finished metal or tile, depending on how you mount it. There have only been a handful installed in the states according to our rep.


----------



## ROVACON

Ethos said:


> That's the drain. It's called the Discreto by Wedi, and it can be a finished metal or tile, depending on how you mount it. *There have only been a handful installed in the states according to our rep*.


Looks great Ben. You should use that bit of info from your rep to help with some marketing strategies.

You do nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Ethos

More pics on this bathroom. It's got a built-in stereo with speakers in the walk-in closet, bedroom, bathroom and shower. Heated floor and heated shower floor. Porcelain tile wainscot everywhere. A separate toilet room. This client really went all out :thumbsup:

We're almost done, lacking a couple of sconce lights on order is all.


----------



## tileman2000

Ethos, very impressive. Must have kept you busy for a while.


----------



## Ethos

tileman2000 said:


> Ethos, very impressive. Must have kept you busy for a while.


Me and a helper, 8 weeks. That includes a full walk-in closet, pouring footings below to carry the load in the basement, correcting some structural issues, 5 pocket doors, rerouting of a ton of electrical and plumbing stuff. We subbed out rough-in electrical and plumbing, but did the rest ourselves.


----------



## angus242

OK, I'm confused. Is that drain on the vertical?


----------



## Ethos

angus242 said:


> OK, I'm confused. Is that drain on the vertical?


Sort of. The Wedi pan slopes under the bench, and the drain is behind that "gate" where the water passes through. The cover can be removed to gain access for snaking and such. I'll take some other photos tomorrow to show how it comes out if you're interested. The way we installed it was a bit different in the video, as the Riolito pan usually has the drain about 6" back from the edge, but we wanted a 12" bench seat, so basically it's just a path for water to pass through.






Edit: Here's a photo of the drain underneath the bench.


----------



## Ethos

Ok, last one on this job. Got a video up if you are interested at all. Should be done in about a week after we get the flooring done, and get the other 2 sconce lights in.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Ethos said:


> Sort of. The Wedi pan slopes under the bench, and the drain is behind that "gate" where the water passes through. The cover can be removed to gain access for snaking and such. I'll take some other photos tomorrow to show how it comes out if you're interested. The way we installed it was a bit different in the video, as the Riolito pan usually has the drain about 6" back from the edge, but we wanted a 12" bench seat, so basically it's just a path for water to pass through.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP9LZ2Jwi68">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Edit: Here's a photo of the drain underneath the bench.


That's a nifty drain :clap:


----------



## world llc

I have 45 sheets of this.... I want to hurt the tile salesman.....


----------



## overanalyze

Come on..those mats make it go quicker..lol! It will look cool when done!


----------



## kevjob

world llc said:


> I have 45 sheets of this.... I want to hurt the tile salesman.....


Wow cool tiles, I had a floor that had those little son-of-b&*(%$ inserts. I ended up hot gluing them ahead of time and it saved my tile guy lot of headache.


----------



## world llc

there are 36 loose dots per sheet :sad::gun_bandana:


----------



## world llc

kevjob said:


> Wow cool tiles, I had a floor that had those little son-of-b&*(%$ inserts. I ended up hot gluing them ahead of time and it saved my tile guy lot of headache.


not a bad idea...

it needs to maintain spacing, stay flush with the other tile, and allow some thinset to come into contact with it or i'm in trouble when it's time to grout!


----------



## Inner10

Ethos said:


> More pics on this bathroom. It's got a built-in stereo with speakers in the walk-in closet, bedroom, bathroom and shower. Heated floor and heated shower floor. Porcelain tile wainscot everywhere. A separate toilet room. This client really went all out :thumbsup:
> 
> We're almost done, lacking a couple of sconce lights on order is all.


OK I gotta ask...why the hell is there an RCA patch plate on the side of the vanity? Is he going to have a CD player on the counter?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Kitchen in the house we're building. Marazzi Porcelain on the floor. Uba Tuba Granite. Backsplash tomorrow, C/O next week. 

Clients on site tomorrow, can't come up with grout color. Laticrete Mocha on the floor. Uba Tuba looks real black until lit, then greens....kinda stuck on this one. Forest Green walls, maple cabs. Maybe something grey.......-ish?

Built and installed that floating bench today for the garage/kitchen entry hall......walnut, not tile. Scribed it a hair tight, painter not happy.


----------



## angus242

Inner10 said:


> OK I gotta ask...why the hell is there an RCA patch plate on the side of the vanity? Is he going to have a CD player on the counter?


Yep. It's in his video.


----------



## Floormasta78

Cabinets done today.. Granite goes down tomorrow.. I used epoxy grout here .. Like always


----------



## r4r&r

Floormasta78 said:


> Cabinets done today.. Granite goes down tomorrow.. I used epoxy grout here .. Like always


Dang, and how big that kitchen?


----------



## Floormasta78

750 sft..


----------



## r4r&r

Floormasta78 said:


> 750 sft..


That's a big kitchen.


----------



## Floormasta78

Just a little..


----------



## world llc

Dots finally done, walls in master....


----------



## tileman2000

Coming along nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## tileman2000

Started this one today. Floor tile is done ..walls go up tomorrow.


----------



## Floormasta78

Some of you might have seen this already .. But those that have not had the pleasure.. Here you . This is what I'm working on.. And on, and on , and on.....


----------



## world llc

Here is my life time award. Courtesy of a designer who shops at artistic tile. I have 1 more to do.....


----------



## tileman2000

Finished up the walls. Next up? ....Grout day! :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg

tileman2000 said:


> Finished up the walls. Next up? ....Grout day! :clap:


Lookin great Mike :clap::clap:


----------



## Floormasta78

Same deal.. Just different. Site


----------



## tileman2000

Grouting is DONE!!!

Same customer wants their downstairs bathroom done next. With the view I wouldn't mind staying even longer.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

This is another one I just finished up, still waiting for the glass to be installed. I made everything up as I went along, as it was a job for a family member. I'd say it turned out nice. I was trying to convince them they didn't have enough room for an elongated toilet, it just sticks out too far.

The other pic is a pumpkin I drew and the carved...


----------



## FHBGA

*One of my shower jobs*

I have been lurking on the forums for a year now and decided to post one of my shower jobs. Hope y'all like!!


----------



## angus242

Looks nice.

Questions:
1) Did you spend the extra half hour and $30 to water proof the walls?
Yes? Cool. Thanks for playing.
No? See question #2.

2) Did you poly behind the CBU?
Yes? See question #3.
No? As I said, _looks_ nice.

3) Did you tie the poly into the pan?
Yes? See question #4.
No? As I said, _looks_ nice.

4) How did you tie it in with liquid on the pan?

Curious minds want to know!


----------



## FHBGA

Answer 1) No I did not water proof the walls.
Answer 2) Poly?
Answer 3) Poly?
Answer 4) I used Merkrete's method for waterproofing showers. One of my buddies used to teach their tile installation classes. 
Curious minds want to know![/QUOTE]









angus242 said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Did you spend the extra half hour and $30 to water proof the walls?
> Yes? Cool. Thanks for playing.
> No? See question #2
> 
> 2) Did you poly behind the CBU?
> Yes? See question #3.
> No? As I said, _looks_ nice.
> 
> 
> 3) Did you tie the poly into the pan?
> Yes? See question #4.
> No? As I said, _looks_ nice.
> 
> 4) How did you tie it in with liquid on the pan?


----------



## Floormasta78

Access door for jacuzzi was a pain in azz ! . But it's done !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Looks Great Orlando!


----------



## Ethos

13" x 13" @ 1/16" spacing. No room for error here!

Image attach is being lame right now, so just check out my imgur gallery here.

http://imgur.com/a/mG4mY#0


----------



## astor

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## astor

world llc said:


> Dots finally done, walls in master....


How that straight edge is attached to the wall? I could not find a way to do that, so always start at the bottom and use shims etc.


----------



## Inner10

astor said:


> How that straight edge is attached to the wall? I could not find a way to do that, so always start at the bottom and use shims etc.


Looks like it's held up by FM.


----------



## srwcontracting

Ethos said:


> 13" x 13" @ 1/16" spacing. No room for error here!
> 
> Image attach is being lame right now, so just check out my imgur gallery here.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/mG4mY#0


Nice......laying out shower floor like that, does it really workout in the transfer? Can see it being a smidge off and being a bit frustrating.


----------



## Ethos

srwcontracting said:


> Nice......laying out shower floor like that, does it really workout in the transfer? Can see it being a smidge off and being a bit frustrating.


You have to check for square and account for it. Template is the best way to go, but I just did measurements. One corner was out of square, but i knew how much and which way which made it easy :thumbsup:


----------



## astor

Inner10 said:


> Looks like it's held up by FM.


FM radio? Sorry, I can not think anything else  What is that?


----------



## angus242

Frinkin magic?


----------



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> Frinkin magic?


Ding ding ding!

You fellas never use that joke?


----------



## JHC

Ben what did you lay the pebbles on to do the layout? Or is it just a dry fit that you would label and then re- assemble on site?


----------



## r4r&r

The straight edge must be proprietary information.


----------



## Ethos

JHC said:


> Ben what did you lay the pebbles on to do the layout? Or is it just a dry fit that you would label and then re- assemble on site?


Dry fit. I just laid out the mats on the garage floor, marked it, and then cut them one at a time with a grinder. The whole process takes about 30 minutes to an hour and then I take it upstairs, do a dry fit in place, and then thinset em down.


----------



## donerightwyo

r4r&r said:


> The straight edge must be proprietary information.


Pretty sure that's why the screw gun is lying there.


----------



## r4r&r

Well then you have nice holes in your waterproofing.


----------



## country_huck

r4r&r said:


> Well then you have nice holes in your waterproofing.


Kerdi fix. Noble sealant 150 works good to fill those


----------



## astor

country_huck said:


> Kerdi fix. Noble sealant 150 works good to fill those


Nothing is gonna make me poke holes on my membrane! No way!!!!Over my dead body!!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Membranes.. hah


----------



## griz

I learned over 35 years ago that God made tile setters for a reason...:thumbsup:



and I *AM NOT* one of them....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

griz said:


> I learned over 35 years ago that God made tile setters for a reason...:thumbsup:
> 
> and I AM NOT one of them....:thumbup::thumbup:


Sounds like a leaky lesson.. :laughing:


----------



## griz

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sounds like a leaky lesson.. :laughing:


No leaks, it was a kitchen counter top & back splash....

I'll take wood, steel or concrete any day....:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

Aaron Tritt said:


> Here are a couple projects I have been on recently. I think the shower turned out pretty nice.


Very nice clean work Aaron. What's your waterproofing system of choice?


----------



## Aaron Tritt

I cut all the shower pan tile from field tile on the curbless pan.
That is always fun, an hour or more later...


----------



## Aaron Tritt

Depends on the situation. I generally do a water in, water out pan with a liner. Most of my customers are not interested in paying the extra for a surface waterproofing system. When I do these (as in the curbless pan below) I use Kerdi. It is readily available in my area, and I trust it.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Aaron Tritt said:


> Here are a couple projects I have been on recently. I think the shower turned out pretty nice.


 Love that one.........really nice.

Nice black interlock matts. Bought em for my son's playroom......use them all over the jobsite and the shop now.


----------



## Camshaft29

*Advice Please*

Hi, new here.

I am doing a project for my son inlaw and daughter.

They want a heated floor in the kitchen, it is above the garage which can get cold. With that said, I have a programmable stat and there will be lots of cold/hot cycles, so I want to install crack isolation membrane. I have nuheat cable, and will be installing self levelling over the cable. Now the problem is, they don't have much height to the laminate floors (previous owners installed a very thin underlay) and I don't want to create a huge transition. 

What my plan to do is, install mapegaurd 2 for crack isolation then tile, hopefully keeping the installed height to a minimum. I will be priming and installing the mapegaurd on 7/8 plywood. 5/8 + 1/4 PL'd together with screws, 16 o/c joists I believe. The townhouse came with 5/8 and 1/2 backerboard on top, which is not a viable option with the heated floor. 

Any comments suggestions? Also what do you think about the mapegaurd? I can get a decent price on it... Thanks

Cam


*I posted this in another topic but no one has answered... I still have a little time before I install. But, being a finishing guy I havent done much heated floor installs, one I can remember. I used ditra, but as above thats not an option this time. I just don`t want to use nothing and have the tile crack and them blame me. BTW the townhouse is 20 years old.*


----------



## Ceramictec

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Tile looks great.....sweet border.
> 
> One question....for everybody.
> 
> I never like to extend my backsplash past the face of the wall cabs. I feel like it looks unbalanced. So I usually convince my clients to stop on the back wall. Also, I think it is mainly an aesthetic location (side wall) so I feel comfortable convincing them.
> 
> What is your take?


I run my back splashes all the way to the corner where the countertops end on flat wall or small side return wall.
I think it looks cheap or unbalanced to end the side at the face where there's still counter considered the "splash area".


here's another backsplash I did a little while ago in Tampa, Florida.
it shows another way I use to end tile with no bullnose or edging.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Ceramictec said:


> I run my back splashes all the way to the corner where the countertops end on flat wall or small side return wall.
> I think it looks cheap or unbalanced to end the side at the face where there's still counter considered the "splash area".
> 
> 
> here's another backsplash I did a little while ago in Tampa, Florida.
> it shows another way I use to end tile with no bullnose or edging.
> 
> View attachment 84643
> 
> 
> View attachment 84644


 Your splash is tiiiight.

It's obvious I am alone in this feeling, but it just always looks strange to me.

Nothing to do with dying at factory, (or worse, a cut) edge.

An odd meeting point between 4 surfaces/planes. Cabs have one plane (effectively).....simple, clean. Counter.....1.....same. Side wall?...... the paint and splash collide into each other. SPlash has it's (1) natural plane (BACK----splash). Wall paint color has all others (save floor/ceil).

I just never do it. EVER. Well.....maybe a tile design that could support a french/s-curve from light rail to counter (3" projection out from both)....then......maybe. 

Nice work. Just wondered how others do it. Thanks. 

Stopping at the face of the wall cab? Better for me, but still odd. Ok ...wall cab face, dropping to 4" +/- course (all wrapped/framed/trimmed) till counter edge. Totally doable.

There...I admit it. This is what I think about in the wee, small hours.
And I ramble............peace.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Just did this one before Xmas.

First pic obvious.

Second pic.....full panel (fridge) to right.....wall to left.

Hang it out there on the left with no relationship to any other side wall? With a silver arrow/corner sticking out? Naaaah.

Lots of fun getting the grout out of those antique detailed blue tiles......Raven was the color. Toothbrush was the deal. Grout brush bristles too long.


----------



## thezoo

I agree blue ridge, only tile backsplash usually unless side wall is requested by client.


----------



## Nick1001




----------



## Ceramictec

nice work Nick. I'm looking at the pictures and then see the Wawa Lemon Iced Tea and looked at your location. I'm from NJ and love Wawa's.
after 11 years of being in Florida they have finally opened 6 in Orlando and are opening 1 near me soon in Tampa with 7-8 to follow.


----------



## Ceramictec

here's a Kerdi-board waterproofing tub shower 
installation I did in New Port Richey, Florida.

did a small niche with a glass tile back and accent band.
tile was Daltile "Fidenza" Bianco, Floor 12x12 & Walls 9x12.


----------



## astor

Camshaft29 said:


> Hi, new here.
> 
> I am doing a project for my son inlaw and daughter.
> 
> They want a heated floor in the kitchen, it is above the garage which can get cold. With that said, I have a programmable stat and there will be lots of cold/hot cycles, so I want to install crack isolation membrane. I have nuheat cable, and will be installing self levelling over the cable. Now the problem is, they don't have much height to the laminate floors (previous owners installed a very thin underlay) and I don't want to create a huge transition.
> 
> What my plan to do is, install mapegaurd 2 for crack isolation then tile, hopefully keeping the installed height to a minimum. I will be priming and installing the mapegaurd on 7/8 plywood. 5/8 + 1/4 PL'd together with screws, 16 o/c joists I believe. The townhouse came with 5/8 and 1/2 backerboard on top, which is not a viable option with the heated floor.
> 
> Any comments suggestions? Also what do you think about the mapegaurd? I can get a decent price on it... Thanks
> 
> Cam
> 
> 
> *I posted this in another topic but no one has answered... I still have a little time before I install. But, being a finishing guy I havent done much heated floor installs, one I can remember. I used ditra, but as above thats not an option this time. I just don`t want to use nothing and have the tile crack and them blame me. BTW the townhouse is 20 years old.*


The faster way to get answers in your question is to start a NEW TREAD, you are posting places that are not directly related to your questions.
Anyway, mapaguard is similar to Whisper Mat or CIM500 by DalTile.
I have used extensively.
Your plan sounds good to me.Install the membrane, place the cable and cover it with SLC. this will keep the height minimal, you will need t-mold between tile and laminate anyway.
Good luck.


----------



## astor

*Pool,deck and spa*

Here we go, this is a project from last summer, I finally had time to go there and take some pics. Pool plaster is done by others. Pool and hot tub is zero edge...not easy to do, I use lasers to achieve excellent results.


----------



## astor

more...


----------



## Nick1001

Ceramictec said:


> nice work Nick. I'm looking at the pictures and then see the Wawa Lemon Iced Tea and looked at your location. I'm from NJ and love Wawa's.
> after 11 years of being in Florida they have finally opened 6 in Orlando and are opening 1 near me soon in Tampa with 7-8 to follow.


Thanks. Yours looks great. I want to try the kerdi system but my boss is cheap and doesn't like trying new things. I'm in the process of getting my own company started so hopefully will be trying it soon.


----------



## Ceramictec

here's is a job we just completed in Thonotosassa, Florida.
1450 sq.ft. of Florida Tile "Berkshire" Olive 6x24 plank tile was used.
removed the carpet & old tile, floated floors and also installed all new 5" base.


----------



## Ceramictec

here's is a job we just completed in Thonotosassa, Florida.
1450 sq.ft. of Florida Tile "Berkshire" Olive 6x24 plank tile was used.
removed the carpet & old tile, floated floors and also installed all new 5" base.


----------



## srwcontracting

Looks great! What a difference.


----------



## Ethos

You can really tell it's winter by how much this thread has slowed down :sad:


----------



## r4r&r

Inner10 said:


> You're hourly eh?


It could be looked at that way, gotta pay myself on top of everything else. Just don't like making it too easy to read the advertising I paid for when I bought it. Same reason none of my vehicles have any dealer name on them after about an hour after I pull them into the driveway.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Don't think I posted these yet......progress on my own master. All travertine cut from 18x18's and hand-chamfered....1x1 lime/marble insets w/ 1/2x1/2 glass/lime inset....been ready for grout about 6 weeks now. 

Shower went quick, rest has been slow....painful. I just need one more day added to each week...between Sat and Sun would be nice.


----------



## Floormasta78

Cool design..


----------



## Nick1001

Ceramictec said:


> hey Nick, I'll give you a tip before you go on your own.
> try using white thinset on natural stone, not that AcryPro mastic :no:


Can you give me a little more info? Is it going to be a problem? I had heard that it was better to use the mastic on drywall. I've never worked with anyone that really knew what they were doing with tile I'm kind of self taught on it. I try to read and learn as much as possible.


----------



## overanalyze

overanalyze said:


> Yep..Sure! It was in a kerdi shower kit box...


Installed shower door today. The grout is Mapei Epoxy.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

overanalyze said:


> Installed shower door today.


Clean and simple. I like it.


----------



## 81midnight

I like seeing a little more contrast from tile to grout. That shower is nice.


----------



## sycamorebob

BlueRidgeGreen do you have a close-up picture of the bottom band on the floor perimeter? Looks Good

THANKS Patrick


----------



## srwcontracting

sycamorebob said:


> BlueRidgeGreen do you have a close-up picture of the bottom band on the floor perimeter? Looks Good
> 
> THANKS Patrick


Didn't even notice. That is a nice detail!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

sycamorebob said:


> BlueRidgeGreen do you have a close-up picture of the bottom band on the floor perimeter? Looks Good
> 
> THANKS Patrick


 Just went upstairs and got a couple pics....thanks for asking/noticing. Besides the floating live-edge seat that is one of my favorite details. I can't wait to see it grouted....it's meant to look like single wall/floor transition pieces.

I only broke one of the long ones (1 3/4" x 18") during install, which sucked cause they are all matched to their wall mates, except for the corner medallions that I made lighter toned on purpose to set them off.


----------



## Joegreen




----------



## Joegreen

Grout tomorrow and another one done ^


----------



## smeagol

blue ridge, That is one of the most impressive showers i have ever seen here. Perfect layout, joint alignment between walls and floor. What do you use for a snapper/ saw?


----------



## world llc

just finished this one


----------



## thezoo

Nice & clean. What is the shelf material in the niche? Marble?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

smeagol said:


> blue ridge, That is one of the most impressive showers i have ever seen here. Perfect layout, joint alignment between walls and floor. What do you use for a snapper/ saw?


Thanks for the compliment.....nice that people notice those details.

Thanks also has to go out to all the pro's on this site. They have really helped me take my tile skills to the next level.

I use a DeWalt wet saw (which I bought after advice from Angus, the Masta...etc). Have never used a snapper, but listening to the real tile pro's around here makes me think I should get one.

Sincere thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## world llc

thezoo said:


> Nice & clean. What is the shelf material in the niche? Marble?


Home cheapo sells 6" x 36" x 3/8" saddles and if you sort through the stack you can usually find 1 or 2 solid white ones.


----------



## r4r&r

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Thanks for the compliment.....nice that people notice those details.
> 
> Thanks also has to go out to all the pro's on this site. They have really helped me take my tile skills to the next level.
> 
> I use a DeWalt wet saw (which I bought after advice from Angus, the Masta...etc). Have never used a snapper, but listening to the real tile pro's around here makes me think I should get one.
> 
> Sincere thanks again for the kind words.


For me both a saw a a snapped a have their place. A snapper is awesome and time saving for straight cuts and on the right material.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Had some fun with this backsplash last week :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Just finished this shower and floor..


----------



## [email protected]

Stupid app keeps crashing.


----------



## Ceramictec

[email protected] said:


> Just finished this shower and floor..





[email protected] said:


> Stupid app keeps crashing.


suuuuuuuuure, we believe you..... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Before shots


----------



## [email protected]

After pics. Glass is being installed first of next week.


----------



## srwcontracting

One hell of a shower! Is that 10ft wide?

Nice job!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks.9'6 wide,8' to the soffit. The mosaic in the soffit was a total pain but the addition of the upper and lower lights really made the whole shower.


----------



## donerightwyo

Bad azz!:thumbup:


----------



## tang

3rd floor shower. What a pain!!


----------



## srwcontracting

Nicely done! 3rd baths suck! Kind of like basement baths,always wished you charged more!


----------



## JHC

Ash i really like that bench where did you get it?


----------



## [email protected]

JHC said:


> Ash i really like that bench where did you get it?


Its an innovis better bench adjustable to 48" I think. I get mine from my local supplier but heres a link. 

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Shower-Installation-Products/Innovis-Better-Bench

To do the bench floating it requires the end brackets as well.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

That shower is sick Ash. One of my favorites. You design it?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Can't stop going back and staring at it. Really amazing work....incredible design. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> That shower is sick Ash. One of my favorites. You design it?


Yeah, I had an initial concept but then it came together as the job progressed. The customer let me do whatever I wanted. At the start I knew we needed the soffit and lighting. The rest was designed based on the rainfall shower heads and the block window. Definitely one of my favorites to date.
Thanks to everyone for the compliments. Also thanks for sharing all of your ideas and work on this forum. This place has helped me become so much better at the work I perform and more diligent in providing the best service I possibly can.


----------



## astor

Great looking shower Ash! I hope they are getting glass enclosure! Great concept with soffit!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## astor

Here is some pictures of an office tile job, I am working on. I usually avoid commercials, this was an exemption.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Basement Remodeling Dayton Ohio


----------



## astor

Today's play; was fun!


----------



## Ceramictec

looks good, not a fan of the 1/3 offset.
porcelain manufacturers need to step up and make flat tile.
I do see a good amount of non cupped and bowed 12x24.


----------



## Ceramictec

here is a bathroom tile renovation we completed in a condo
on Clearwater Beach, Florida. besides this bathroom with a shower
& garden tub we did 2 other hall bathrooms with 12x24 set on
the floor. the condo association required us to install cork soundproofing under the tile.


----------



## Ceramictec




----------



## Ceramictec

tang said:


> 3rd floor shower. What a pain!!


mine was on the 10th floor, parking garage, elevators, key pads, association rules, beach views, spring break bikini's,etc.
glad I charged good :thumbup:


----------



## DKnafo

astor said:


> Today's play; was fun!


What are those spacers? and why are they sticking their tongues out at us?


----------



## astor

Ceramictec said:


> looks good, not a fan of the 1/3 offset.
> porcelain manufacturers need to step up and make flat tile.
> I do see a good amount of non cupped and bowed 12x24.


I think it is all about pricing, these are $2.75/sq.ft porcelain,sure enough I have seen $18/sq.ft porcelain that is flat that can be stacked.

I avoid 1/3 offset, gives stair effect, this is same as floor 8" to the right of the first tile and repeat same two rows, random but uniform look.
Look at the floor picture




DKnafo said:


> What are those spacers? and why are they sticking their tongues out at us?


regular + shape spacers, I just need one wing:laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec

looks good.


----------



## kallo07

4000 sqft. Grinded the floor.. I used mapei ultra flex 2. 12x24 tile on a brick pattern. Mapei sanded grey grout. The job took 8 days to complete. Me and my group also did 1200 sqft carpet tile and 600 sqft VCT within the time period.


----------



## srwcontracting

Must buy orange plastic.......


----------



## DKnafo

My latest tile project looks much like the top of page one but a backsplash not floor. . No little guys sticking there tongues out at you.


----------



## Ethos

Some before/after shots of our latest remodel. New shower where the tub was, and a new closet where the shower was.


----------



## Ethos

Doorless ramped entry shower, bench / nightlight activated by a motion sensor.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Nice work Ben! Huge change.

I like the pebble floor contrasting with the larger format rectified walls. Nature/rustic meets contemporary.

I just picked up similar materials for my own bath. Now just finding the time to do it...

Is that a Schluter metal trim used around the niche?


----------



## Ethos

Yeah, used about 100 ft of Schluter or so on this job. Capped the base tile with it, and did all the vertical ends of the walls.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Ethos said:


> Yeah, used about 100 ft of Schluter or so on this job. Capped the base tile with it, and did all the vertical ends of the walls.


I'm running out of superlatives, That **** is ILL....beautiful work. :clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

I want to thank that shower 11 times....but they won't let me. Top-effing-notch.......nothing else to say...


----------



## charimon

Chevy dealer in central IA
7300 sf. 2 setters and 2 helpers. We will finish up in in 2 more days.


----------



## srwcontracting

Very awesome and precise work ethos. Why the bench in that location though? Looks kind of ackward with where the shower head is? 
I'm definitely liking the schluter edging more these days. Gives a cleaner and less busy look!


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> Chevy dealer in central IA
> 7300 sf. 2 setters and 2 helpers. We will finish up in in 2 more days.


Was that done with your Raimondi Colombo?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

srwcontracting said:


> Very awesome and precise work ethos. Why the bench in that location though? Looks kind of ackward with where the shower head is?
> I'm definitely liking the schluter edging more these days. Gives a cleaner and less busy look!


Leg shaving bench?


----------



## Ceramictec

Ethos said:


> Capped the base tile with it, and did all the vertical ends of the walls.


thats what I did with the Schiene A125 on my project top of page :thumbsup:


----------



## Ceramictec

just finished this project 2 weeks ago in Brandon, Florida.
was an old tub bath they wanted converted into a stand up shower.
it's an older home and they are re-doing it room by room.
I did the master bath shower last year. this is the hall bath.

12x24 on shower walls & main floor, 1x1 glass tile accent, made a
niche & corner shower seat. matching 2x2 on shower floor. 
HydroBan waterproofing with an Ebbe drain grate in brushed bronze.


----------



## charimon

Inner10 said:


> Was that done with your Raimondi Colombo?


Yes it was. With 2 setters and 1 tender we were averaging 1000 ish in about 6 hours. With a second helper we ended up at 1250 in just over 5 hours setting time. In order to make the best use of it you need a production mixer as there were times that the bottle neck was keeping it filled with mud, a third bucket for my Cico would have been Gold.


----------



## country_huck

Ceramictec what is that leveling system I don't think I have seen that one.


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> Yes it was. With 2 setters and 1 tender we were averaging 1000 ish in about 6 hours. With a second helper we ended up at 1250 in just over 5 hours setting time. In order to make the best use of it you need a production mixer as there were times that the bottle neck was keeping it filled with mud, a third bucket for my Cico would have been Gold.


That's pretty impressive, did you use racks, spacers or just drop and push?


----------



## charimon

drop and push with Tavi's the uniformity of the tile was impressive. The set was in an "L" shape with open runs of 130' down the length and 100' going across the show room and then going into various rooms We are bidding one with twin parallel hallways of 200' that meet back at the new car delivery loving my PLS FT90


----------



## Ethos

srwcontracting said:


> Very awesome and precise work ethos. Why the bench in that location though? Looks kind of ackward with where the shower head is?
> I'm definitely liking the schluter edging more these days. Gives a cleaner and less busy look!


The bench is for leg shaving or for using the wand. The way the shower is designed, there's really no other place for it since it's a walk-in shower and the other side isn't really designed to have the full brunt of the shower head hitting it. I'll edit this post and add a video walkthrough link later to better illustrate the layout.

Basically, since you stand in the middle of the shower when using it, it doesn't get in the way. We confirmed this with the homeowner using an on-site layout beforehand.


----------



## Ceramictec

country_huck said:


> Ceramictec what is that leveling system I don't think I have seen that one.


it's the new MLT system. from the designers of the TLS.
it's new and improved with a lot more thought put into it.
the TLS is good, but the MLT uses less plastic waste and has some other things designed into it. The caps and straps are reusable and all you buy are small bottom plates that will cost less then the other systems.

its going to be debuted soon at Atlanta Coverings and then out on the market for purchase.


----------



## srwcontracting

A nice shower that I just completed the glass today. definitely one of my favorites to date!


----------



## srwcontracting

This mosiac tile never came with instructions.....or prep details. I had know idea it would need sealed. But as soon as I applied the grout a lot of the black tile started to wear out. Guess its some kind of paint over a metal finish on the ceramic tile. I thought it was supposed to look this way, till the owner came home all upset. Not much I can do with is now......


----------



## Inner10

srwcontracting said:


> This mosiac tile never came with instructions.....or prep details. I had know idea it would need sealed. But as soon as I applied the grout a lot of the black tile started to wear out. Guess its some kind of paint over a metal finish on the ceramic tile. I thought it was supposed to look this way, till the owner came home all upset. Not much I can do with is now......


Did ya use sanded grout on that tile? The shower looks absolutely phenomenal but I'd be ripping those tiles off if I did that to em.


----------



## cleveman

What is the fixture next to the shower?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

cleveman said:


> What is the fixture next to the shower?


Looks like the tub filler. And it looks spendy and badass.


----------



## srwcontracting

It's a gohe tub filler. Really easy to install actually. Just a little odd that it had 1/2" connectors. 
The tub however is a complete hunk of ****. Looks nice, but I'd be afraid after full that you could make one bad move and shear the tub in half. Very thin


----------



## Ceramictec

I love that shower SRW.
but what I love more is the plank tile illusion in a wet room and the continuation of tile base to flow right on through the glass into the shower.
well thought out curb less shower !:thumbsup:


tub is kinda small. they might have been better off 
with one of those thick ones. 

like this.....


----------



## cleveman

I could see that was a water dispenser, but I couldn't believe that was a tub. I can't imagine people over the age of 40 getting in and out of those things.


----------



## astor

srwcontracting said:


> It's a gohe tub filler. Really easy to install actually. Just a little odd that it had 1/2" connectors.
> The tub however is a complete hunk of ****. Looks nice, but I'd be afraid after full that you could make one bad move and shear the tub in half. Very thin


hahha.. first I thought it was a bench:laughing::laughing:
Great work as usual:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## astor

Ceramictec said:


> it's the new MLT system. from the designers of the TLS.
> it's new and improved with a lot more thought put into it.
> the TLS is good, but the MLT uses less plastic waste and has some other things designed into it. The caps and straps are reusable and all you buy are small bottom plates that will cost less then the other systems.
> 
> its going to be debuted soon at Atlanta Coverings and then out on the market for purchase.


Looks like I have some mint condition TLS caps for sale:whistling


----------



## country_huck

Ceramictec said:


> it's the new MLT system. from the designers of the TLS.
> it's new and improved with a lot more thought put into it.
> the TLS is good, but the MLT uses less plastic waste and has some other things designed into it. The caps and straps are reusable and all you buy are small bottom plates that will cost less then the other systems.
> 
> its going to be debuted soon at Atlanta Coverings and then out on the market for purchase.


Is pearl abrasives going to have there hand in it, or another company.


----------



## Ceramictec

another company, they are going to release all that at Coverings with pricing.


----------



## Ethos

Porcelain made to look like wood. Gotta love the bold choice of paint to go with it by the HO


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Ethos said:


> Porcelain made to look like wood. Gotta love the bold choice of paint to go with it by the HO


Did the HO choose the grout color?


----------



## Ethos

Doctor Handyman said:


> Did the HO choose the grout color?


Yes. I suggested 1/16" spacing with matching brown grout, but they went with a grey to go with the Onyx. I actually like it. As you can see, we went with a random pattern, which I also like with that tile.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Ethos said:


> Yes. I suggested 1/16" spacing with matching brown grout, but they went with a grey to go with the Onyx. I actually like it. As you can see, we went with a random pattern, which I also like with that tile.


You did a great job with the stagger. Tough to do with each piece 24". I'm waiting for some manufacturer to step it up and make some wood look in random lengths like they do with real hardwood.


----------



## world llc

Poured the concrete yesterday, going to be a few more weeks before the tile gets set...


----------



## Ceramictec

Doctor Handyman said:


> I'm waiting for some manufacturer to step it up and make some wood look in random lengths like they do with real hardwood.


there is. in 24" & 36". 
and most make different widths. ie: 4", 5", 6" & 8"


----------



## CO762

srwcontracting said:


> Must buy orange plastic.......


Shoes?


----------



## Floormasta78

travertine arrives Friday.. but my setting materials ready ..


----------



## srwcontracting

These enclosed tiled showers take forever! So many pieces.
Nothing compared to the mud jobs the old timers used to do. Still amazes me of the amount of work it must of took to do that
There was 1 1/2 tons of concrete from this little 3x4 shower


----------



## Floormasta78

You are a demo king Kong !!


----------



## Inner10

Floormasta78 said:


> travertine arrives Friday.. but my setting materials ready ..


So you're back on the hydroban bandwagon?


----------



## Floormasta78

I've always used Hydroban.. With that being said.. I'll be using / trying out a combination of, Kerdi board, Hydroban , greenskin and Ditra..


----------



## world llc

iv been using a bunch of kerdiboard lately! great product, tough price point...


----------



## Floormasta78

74 pesos for a 8 x 4


----------



## Ceramictec

that's a sweet subway shower srwcontracting, love that accent band :thumbsup:

here's a basic tub shower we did this week in Palm Harbor, Florida.
tile was a beveled 3x6 bisque "crackle glaze" subway tile.
with a liner, listello and char-rail cap at the top
did the Kerdi on Durock for waterproofing.


----------



## SplashGalleries

Level entry shower


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

SplashGalleries said:


> Level entry shower


What did you tape the corners with, fiberfuse? What is that preslope you used? How are going to compensate for height differences at the curb? 

That will get this started.. Please tell me you flood tested that bad boy too. How did you barricade the water while testing? 

I think that's it. 

Is JW perma banned or can he come back? He has been active online again for the first time in a while.


----------



## SplashGalleries

Corners are taped with NA reinforcement fabric. 
Slope is done with NA500 Fast Setting Patch from 1/2" durock (which sits about 1/2" higher than pan elevation) to the pan.
Water dam is created with plumbers putty to a height high enough to get 2" water test at dam. 
The whole pan is also covered with 38" wide reinforcement fabric and waterproofed with 2 coats of NA1740 waterproofing before the water test.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Floormasta78

Is that good enough now.. You happy jw Jr.. 

Lol !!


----------



## Inner10

Floormasta78 said:


> Is that good enough now.. You happy jw Jr..
> 
> Lol !!


If Ohio is jw junior then is TNT jw junior junior?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

That's right. I'm his boss. He is a terrible employee. Very argumentative. .. :laughing:


----------



## astor

Ceramictec said:


> nice work Charimon. gotta love those patterns :blink:
> 
> just finished a 1600 sq.ft. French pattern travertine installation project with a Ivory Blend in Odessa, Florida this week. Got it grouted earlier this week and then sealed the other day. it came out really nice and the customer is pleased.


Do you use buffer to finalize the clean up ogf grout? Even I avoid the middle part of the travertine and grout just the edges, it leaves residue.I seal before install.When I buff with white pad it just comes perfect.


----------



## Ceramictec

I never have those problems grouting. I washed, and did a final and it was clean. let sit a few days and then applied the color enhancing penetrating sealer.


----------



## astor

Ceramictec said:


> I never have those problems grouting. I washed, and did a final and it was clean. let sit a few days and then applied the color enhancing penetrating sealer.


I would not consider as a problem.I just find it gives nice polished look.


----------



## Ceramictec

with the honed you could buff it up it you want a partial shine. 

mine was Brushed & Chiseled travertine, they weren't going for a glossy look.

I did this honed a few months ago and just washed it a few times. 
they also didn't want a shiny look, liked the matte finish.


----------



## srwcontracting

Ceramictec said:


> nice work Charimon. gotta love those patterns :blink: just finished a 1600 sq.ft. French pattern travertine installation project with a Ivory Blend in Odessa, Florida this week. Got it grouted earlier this week and then sealed the other day. it came out really nice and the customer is pleased.


Very nice!
I did an entry way with a bath the other week
I started in bath and got completely screwed up on pattern. Fought the rest of the floor through the entry! Will start the way you did next time


----------



## RKGunGunsBaba

srwcontracting said:


> Very nice!
> I did an entry way with a bath the other week
> I started in bath and got completely screwed up on pattern. Fought the rest of the floor through the entry! Will start the way you did next time


Nice work on that floor. Looks bitchin'


----------



## Ceramictec

srwcontracting said:


> Very nice!
> I did an entry way with a bath the other week
> I started in bath and got completely screwed up on pattern. Fought the rest of the floor through the entry! Will start the way you did next time


thanks, helps a little when you use a map :biggrin:


----------



## charimon

astor said:


> Do you use buffer to finalize the clean up ogf grout? Even I avoid the middle part of the travertine and grout just the edges, it leaves residue.I seal before install.When I buff with white pad it just comes perfect.


This was a Marazzi porcelain Oh the Joy :whistling:whistling


----------



## Ceramictec

finished another wood look porcelain plank project this week.
this one was in Valrico, Florida and was a 6x24 Walnut plank.
thinset was Laticrete 252 Silver and grout was #66 Chestnut Brown.


----------



## 98crewcab

^^^^wow, that turned out beautiful!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg

Working on this bathroom in the Hershey area. Just waiting on the quartz fabrication for the countertop and curb.


----------



## Ceramictec

nice, did you see JonDon out there ? 
I think he's been on a project there for a month!


----------



## Tech Dawg

I saw him last month


----------



## Tech Dawg

Just got the toilet in. Porcher one piece.. new brand for me but I like the look.


----------



## JHC

Looking good Todd, I wasn't sure how those tile were going to look completed but I like them.


----------



## Ceramictec

received a picture from the owner of a master bathroom 
shower & tub tile installation I did in New Tampa, Florida 
a while back. 
they finally got everything finished.


----------



## charimon

Ceramictec said:


> received a picture from the owner of a master bathroom
> shower & tub tile installation I did in New Tampa, Florida
> a while back.
> they finally got everything finished.
> 
> View attachment 101669


I like!

They always look so cool when everything is finished and camera ready. 

Very nice.


----------



## Ceramictec

so true. I usually take the tile done empty room picture.
so it's good to see it furnished and done.


----------



## GO Remodeling

Brian,

Great job. The photo looks so professional. I like that type of photo but never seem to get back to get them.


----------



## GO Remodeling

Brian, you're the tile plank pro! Using the longer trowel? Do you check the floor for flatness before you start or level as you go? I like doing that tile when the tile isn't bowed and I flatten the bumps before I start.


----------



## Ceramictec

olzo55 said:


> Brian, you're the tile plank pro! Using the longer trowel? Do you check the floor for flatness before you start or level as you go? I like doing that tile when the tile isn't bowed and I flatten the bumps before I start.


yes, I use a long 1/2" trowel.
I do go over the floor with a straight edge before, mark out low spots and float them.


----------



## tileman2000

One day job in Westport, Ct. Ultraflex rs and permacolor grout.


----------



## B.D.R.

These are the last two showers that I have done. 
Both are do e o,ld school. 
Pre-slope, liner concrete, dense shield, cement board, Kerri in the corners and on the curb and finally red guard. 
Hope this all works


----------



## B.D.R.

These are the soap dishes made for the job


----------



## Ceramictec

here is a plank tile project we finished in Lutz, Florida couple weeks ago.
tile was a Florida Tile 6x24 "Berkshire" Olive. around 1200 sq.ft.


----------



## B.D.R.

That wood plank sure looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

B.D.R. said:


> These are the last two showers that I have done.
> Both are do e o,ld school.
> Pre-slope, liner concrete, dense shield, cement board, Kerri in the corners and on the curb and finally red guard.
> Hope this all works


How much overhang do you have on the shower threshold on the interior of the shower? I don't see much on the outside. I like a bit more on the outside.

BTW, they look really nice!


----------



## B.D.R.

It's approx 3/8 of an inch each side.
I cut the stone strips at one inch x36 and the stone is about 5/8 x36
lots of cutting


----------



## world llc

repairing a leaky 10 or 15 year old shower in Warren Twp. I thought it was going to be the usual, but this one was a nice fiberglass pan.

It was leaking from the normal places, around the curb, around the bunch, down the side of the pony wall, low backer fasteners all corroded through, even a little between the bottom of the FG and the clamping flange.

It's a really nice house in a really nice neighborhood... the tile installer did a great job with the crema marfil... too bad the prep work was not there...


----------



## world llc

why cant i upload a majority of these pics....

whatever, basic doom and gloom, black moldy wet decaying sub structure we tore out and replaced.

Preped it out with a Kerdi drain and Kerdi board, this surface mounted membrane covers all penetrations and keeps the water out of the mud bed under it making it more hygienic.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Just finishing this one up currently. Nothing fancy but customer loved it. 

Will add the other pics when I finish up.


----------



## be the builder

Leaky shower with major subfloor damage 

I used the dal membrane for the linear but used roll on membrane for the cement board. We did the whole bathroom remodel but not the painting. It's getting painted this week so hopefully in the next few weeks I can go back and take some final pics with the glass in on the shower. 





























































[


----------



## world llc

finished up this powder room in Long Valley. We used SpectraLock epoxy grout on the floor to keep it stain resistant and cleanable.


----------



## Ceramictec

Here's a back room we just did in Sarasota, Florida.
Plank tile installed was Ceramica Sant'Agostino 6x48 "Nut".
The MLT System was used to keep the long planks flat.
Laticrete PermaColor #55 Tawny was the grout.


----------



## world llc

make sure you use the thin tile plated with MLT:sad:

seriously though, after using it, i really like it....


----------



## Ceramictec

yeah, I use the thin or porcelain bottom plates on all.
not a fan of the rake style bottom plate. dont like the curve.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I started a kitchen yesterday, it will be a three day install lol Im too old to be on my knees that long,,

Did all the field tile now I've got 39 cuts and grout on the lords day!!


----------



## srwcontracting

Ceramictec said:


> yeah, I use the thin or porcelain bottom plates on all. not a fan of the rake style bottom plate. dont like the curve.


So do you like it better than TLS?


----------



## world llc

i'v only used it once on this shower and it has pros and cons. all in all, for me, i think they make a good team. MLT on larger areas and TLS in corners and on small pieces


----------



## Ceramictec

srwcontracting said:


> So do you like it better than TLS?


they are both good, one is newer and has been thought out a little better. the TLS is fast to assemble and does a great job at helping you hold tile together flat.

the MLT has advantages of being priced lower (once set up) for the bottom plates, you use less plastic since the straps are reusable, you can remove the caps if you have to add more thinset or take out a tile that is damaged, etc., it also has a wider footprint for pressure, there's also options on bottom plates, (standard, thin tile & natural stone/planks).

*Standard plate*








*Special plate for stone and marbles or plank*








*ultra-thin material plates*


----------



## Ceramictec

Installed a glass & metal tile backsplash this week in Gulfport/St. Pete, Florida. new kitchen remodel at the Pasadena Yacht & Country Club.
customer wanted it done before Thanksgiving. we came highly
recommended from another customer we did a glass backsplash for.


----------



## slowsol

^^Very nice. What's the edge at the ends? Looks like marble strips.


----------



## Ceramictec

slowsol said:


> ^^Very nice. What's the edge at the ends? Looks like marble strips.


its 2 strips of the 5/8" wide stainless pieces used as edging.


----------



## srwcontracting

Subway tiled walk-in shower done in sewickley, pa


----------



## Doctor Handyman

srwcontracting said:


> Subway tiled walk-in shower done in sewickley, pa


I really like the simplicity and clean lines. Are those quarter rounds around the perimeter of the pan and outside the curb?


----------



## srwcontracting

Doctor Handyman said:


> I really like the simplicity and clean lines. Are those quarter rounds around the perimeter of the pan and outside the curb?


They are base cove pieces. This was all American Orleans tile


----------



## world llc

sweet, i have an AO subway tub coming up


----------



## charimon

srwcontracting said:


> Subway tiled walk-in shower done in sewickley, pa


looks good the only thing i might comment on is centering your herringbone in the niche.


----------



## Sabagley

Is that considered a herringbone pattern? I would have thought it would need to repeat again. 
Not trying to be a dk, just asking.


----------



## Inner10

Sabagley said:


> Is that considered a herringbone pattern? I would have thought it would need to repeat again.
> Not trying to be a dk, just asking.


Semi herringbone.


----------



## world llc

another repair in West Caldwell, this one in travertine on a jetted Kohler tub. Leaked through the wall every shower, they had 2 grout services come and sell them on re-grout and sealers and more caulking. All these solutions were trapping more water in the wall making the problem worse.

here's where we are at with the re-build


----------



## charimon

I like the set. Nice work.


----------



## srwcontracting

Really need to just do showers! Really nice to get in and out!


----------



## world llc

is that a wedi pan/drain?


----------



## srwcontracting

world llc said:


> is that a wedi pan/drain?


Yup, sure is. The new metal drains are much nicer


----------



## charimon

This was my Latest project.  little over 1000 sf of 5x24 porcilean plank through the entire first floor plan.


----------



## JackP23

Customer complained of mushrooms growing in the master closet behind this shower.










Drywall over particle board.....guess grout isn't waterproof after all.









Advantec subfloor.









Tubs gotta go as well. Just about done.....I'll post when I get pics.


----------



## srwcontracting

JackP23 said:


> Customer complained of mushrooms growing in the master closet behind this shower. Drywall over particle board.....guess grout isn't waterproof after all. Advantec subfloor. Tubs gotta go as well. Just about done.....I'll post when I get pics.


Nice! When was the original job done?


----------



## JackP23

I believe the house was built 2008....sat empty for a long time.


----------



## JackP23

Moved some walls back to make the shower bigger.









New tub










____________
Mike


----------



## ChimneyHill

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## srwcontracting

Awesome shower! Nice work man
Is that tub one of those 2 piece acrylics?
If so took me 6 hours the other week to install
Major pain in the ass to get level!


----------



## srwcontracting

Here's a travertine shower and that tub I was talking about


----------



## Doctor Handyman

That is beautiful JackP23! A very relaxed and calming spa like atmosphere. I will be installing my first slipper tub on a pedestal next month, any advice?

You also SRW. Tub is very similar to my next project. Nice work!


----------



## JackP23

srwcontracting said:


> Awesome shower! Nice work man
> Is that tub one of those 2 piece acrylics?
> If so took me 6 hours the other week to install
> Major pain in the ass to get level!


No.......this was a one piece. Luckily I had a generous crawl underneath. That always helps. 

Back at you SRW....nice work. I bet your folks love that bathroom! 

Beautiful!


___________
Mike


----------



## JackP23

Doctor Handyman said:


> That is beautiful JackP23! A very relaxed and calming spa like atmosphere. I will be installing my first slipper tub on a pedestal next month, any advice?
> 
> You also SRW. Tub is very similar to my next project. Nice work!



Thanks Paul. Appreciate it.

I don't have any advice here ....it seems like all of these tubs are so different. I will say one time we needed to use a flex drain line up to the overflow. Never done a pedestal...I would hope that would be a little more forgiving. Sorry man.......Have fun!!


_________
Mike


----------



## srwcontracting

Doctor Handyman said:


> You also SRW. Tub is very similar to my next project. Nice work!


If it is a 2 piece like mine (made by maax)
Definitely just flip tub over and make the cheap legs level with base; forget about making level if floor isn't a 100% level
The tub is so light weight that it requires the lip of tub to rest on bottom piece (anchor and silicon bottom to floor )
2nd most frustrating thing about it was the cheap ass overflow; if it is a maax push button like mine
Immediately put two clamps on rubber flex part. Nothing more frustrating than finding out after everything is in place that the overflow fitting came apart

And always charge more than you think is reasonable!

And watch out for chipping, very easy to chip lip of tub


----------



## charimon

This week has been fun. Mon a bathroom floor. And the last 5 days 700' tile on plywood tearout, new durock and18x18 in.

Tearout was hard they glued the snot out of the ply. But it held 16x16 for17 years.


----------



## JackP23

That's a$$ kickin.......looks fantastic Craig. That would've killed me!


Thanks for the pics.

____________
Mike


----------



## tileman2000

Day 2 on a neo-angle shower.


----------



## RAW

Also not meaning to be a dk to anyone here, but I noticed several floor tile installs straight to concrete - no ditra/equivalent product. Is that becoming a thing, or is isolation membrane still the rule around of the land around here? Just checking everyone's pulse.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## donerightwyo

Looking good Matt:thumbup:


----------



## TileWizard

The Calcutta looking bathroom turned out amazing. 12x24 porcelain and they found stone for the seat, curb, niche, and door sill that matches exactly.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tile work looks good! I always like to at least prime first.

What type of wall board in the showers?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TileWizard

1/4" sheetrock duh...jk. sometimes cement board, sometimes hardi. Painter couldn't get there in time so hell just have to work around my work. I saw it all finished and he dis a very nice job cutting in


----------



## Cbs91

Simple bedroom laid with 600x600mm porcelain. Used two pack rubber glue. Ground slab, acid washed and rinsed before installing, probably a bit different too how most of you guys do it. Lippage system is lev-tec all tiles aid with 1.5mm grout joint. Will post pics once grouted. We dont normally run a skirting tile in bedrooms this is my own place and thought it might add a cool touch with the polished aluminium trim too finish


----------



## TileWizard

Backsplash is Tumbled Adelia.

The shower is a total of 250 square feet. 10' high! 18's on ceiling and floor. 12x24 on walls. 26" long niche. 41" seat
Quickdrain system and Innovis Better Bench. I kinda like the Better Bench


----------



## TileWizard

The other side of the shower. a 9' ceiling.


----------



## TileWizard

Tile made from old skateboard decks. These are all the left over pieces from the shop where they make them. Normally they are something like 1x2 or 2x4 on sheets. The owner came down and gave the distributor these to use.

http://artofboard.com/


----------



## 98crewcab

just wrapped up this bath remodel. All by my hands. tile floor, shower walls, shower floor, started from bare studs....


----------



## 98crewcab




----------



## TileWizard

That looks great! what kind of tile is on the walls?


----------



## 98crewcab

Polished amazon porcelain, 16"x32" pieces


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

What was....


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

What is.....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

That looks sweet BRG! Well done.


----------



## tjbnwi

Well done sir.

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Very nice.


----------



## charimon

I was diggin that old school floor.
Your work looks great.


----------



## srwcontracting

That's an awesome shower
Does it have a cathedral ceiling and skylight in it?
Very sharp!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

srwcontracting said:


> That's an awesome shower
> Does it have a cathedral ceiling and skylight in it?
> Very sharp!


Thanks.:thumbsup:

Nope....flat (10') and just one window.

Hated working with those glass subways though.

I haven't done tons of glass, but enough.

Seems like it's different every time.
These required a 60% cut face-up, then 50% face-down.
Then...for the "finishers", a diamond hone whetted with 3-in-1 oil to ease the sharp edge and a quick touch-up with oil-based white paint on the backs.

I tried every different methodolgy and 3 different blades before I settled on that plan.
The Glassmaster and the T3 were pretty much equivalent....but I went with the Glassmaster (I bought it for...so I used it on...the glass).

Two different grouts...
StarQuartz on the walls.
QuartzLock 2 on the floor (to match the main floor).

If I had my way, I would chuck natural stone all day. I love slicing and dicing that chit to meet my design needs. Plus, IMO, nothing looks better.
As it was, I had to cut those shower floor tiles out of the 12 x 24's for the main because they don't offer a 3x3....and I wanted a 3x3.

Was originally priced based on 6x12 Carrera......probably half the labor. (don't even ask (I had enough in the whole bathroom to survive it....but not by much IDIOT!)

Ohhhh..
you didn't ask for any of that rant....:laughing:
I always seem to do that to you man.....sorry.:sad:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

More unsolicited commentary....

If you haven't tried Mapei's UltraPlan Easy SLC.......give it a shot.

Did that whole bathroom in one shot. 4 "rooms".
Hot summer night...4 guys (3 guys and a girl).

20 bags....

and she laid down so sweetly for me.....like prom night. (flat as a board...a good board:jester


----------



## Dan_Watson

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> More unsolicited commentary....
> 
> If you haven't tried Mapei's UltraPlan Easy SLC.......give it a shot.
> 
> Did that whole bathroom in one shot. 4 "rooms".
> Hot summer night...4 guys (3 guys *and a girl*).
> 
> 20 bags....
> 
> and she laid down so sweetly for me.....like prom night. (flat as a board...a good board:jester


What does she look like?

In all seriousness you may want to reword that...:laughing:


----------



## charimon

little tile to stone interface.
Micah getting ready to power grout.


----------



## poisonfangs

From this....










To this....










To this...


----------



## srwcontracting

More tile from the tile shop!
Sizing has been good
Just so easy to chip!!
Most of the ceramic has a red clay base


----------



## astor

Way too busy to visit you guys for a while, here is the latest shower work I have done, I have been using Wedi boards, Schluther drain and trims, Dal Tile TS for shower pan membrane and Tuscan Levelling and urethane grout for a long time.
The client changed her mind about niches soon after I placed the Wedi.
Glass closure is done, but I have not been there since then.


----------



## astor

This one still in progress,steam shower like the one I did last year. will post once finished.


----------



## abelizer

Tried a different method on these marble tiles. did ALL cuts and layout before mixing any thinset. couldn't sleep that night thinking about everything "walking" as I started installing. It ended up working out fine
in the end. Sitting on 7/8" planks, 7/16 O.S.B, 1/4 wonderboard.
these black tiles were WEAK along some of the veining. Like, break in two in your bare hands or while cutting.


----------



## Metro M & L

abelizer said:


> Tried a different method on these marble tiles. did ALL cuts and layout before mixing any thinset. couldn't sleep that night thinking about everything "walking" as I started installing. It ended up working out fine
> in the end. Sitting on 7/8" planks, 7/16 O.S.B, 1/4 wonderboard.
> these black tiles were WEAK along some of the veining. Like, break in two in your bare hands or while cutting.


Looks good. Thats a mans layout right there.


----------



## TileWizard

Looks very nice. I havent installed any Nero Marquina in a long time. Scratches easy, not the best for floors.


----------



## TNTRenovate

abelizer said:


> Tried a different method on these marble tiles. did ALL cuts and layout before mixing any thinset. couldn't sleep that night thinking about everything "walking" as I started installing. It ended up working out fine
> in the end. Sitting on 7/8" planks, 7/16 O.S.B, 1/4 wonderboard.
> these black tiles were WEAK along some of the veining. Like, break in two in your bare hands or while cutting.


We pretty much precut all of our floors. Goes so much faster.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> We pretty much precut all of our floors. Goes so much faster.


Do you dry lay the whole floor and cut, then set. Or do you have any lines you go off of especially if it's a larger area?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you dry lay the whole floor and cut, then set. Or do you have any lines you go off of especially if it's a larger area?


We snap reference lines. All tiles get numbered.


----------



## TileWizard

This makes me lose my mind especially on mosaics, and i still never remember to tuck in my laces till after it happens.


----------



## TileWizard

Didn't get a picture but I ripped out a powder room with messed up vinyl flooring(curling up,staining). Turned out there were two layers and in between the two layers was brown stuff i thought was old nasty glue.....NOPE. The toilet had been leaking in between the two layers and fermenting and I almost vomited everywhere!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

TileWizard said:


> Didn't get a picture but I ripped out a powder room with messed up vinyl flooring(curling up,staining). Turned out there were two layers and in between the two layers was brown stuff i thought was old nasty glue.....NOPE. The toilet had been leaking in between the two layers and fermenting and I almost vomited everywhere!


Why'd you do that? All tile needs is support and expansion :whistling


----------



## Roofcheck

Finished the cold roof and started on the windows. That was a 5-Bow window.


----------



## astor

Almost there, waiting glass enclosure for this steam shower.
Just added the glass blocks. She did not like the poplar trim, we took out and finished the sheetrock flash with the glass blocks, looks better.
Sheetrock patched, needs texture, hate texturing


----------



## TNTRenovate

PrecisionFloors said:


> Why'd you do that? All tile needs is support and expansion :whistling


I about split my pants when I read this. :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax

Working/Active Commercial remodel... you know? the ones where you get to yell at and scare the crap out of a few clueless people. Before word spreads to stay the Phuck off the tile or you'll get ass chewed. 

Pretty laid back overall but WTF!!!!!!!!! STAY OFF THE PHUCKING TILE :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's a couple:


----------



## TNTRenovate

continued...


----------



## TNTRenovate

A few more:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Nice looking bathrooms Rob.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's a personal project. Built-ins on either side of the fireplace, New Mantel, Tile above mantel, Tile around fireplace doors and on hearth.


----------



## kiteman

That will be a nice fresh update.


----------



## Splinter

4 dots, and very soupy grout to fill in for edge support. At least it was an easy demo. 8x8 ceramic on concrete slab.


----------



## jb4211

Surprised in didn't crack as soon as someone stepped on it.

I'm not good at tile setting, but I'm better than that guy.lol


----------



## Splinter

It was there for 40 years. Quite a few were cracked, but I was surprised how many were loose yet still in one piece.


----------



## jb4211

I hate that hollow sound from poorly laid tile


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> Surprised in didn't crack as soon as someone stepped on it.
> 
> I'm not good at tile setting, but I'm better than that guy.lol


It was a widely acceptable practice many years ago. Should really only be used on walls.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> I hate that hollow sound from poorly laid tile


Sound like money to me.


----------



## overanalyze

Simple shower we did. Color body porcelain. Nice tiles, very flat for big tiles. Let me have it....good, bad, right or wrong...


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> Simple shower we did. Color body porcelain. Nice tiles, very flat for big tiles. Let me have it....good, bad, right or wrong...


I think it looks great!

Some will blast for the running bond but I like it. Nice and clean looking.

Things that I would have done a bit different, but I wouldn't consider wrong would be centering the niche up and down.

I also don't like bullnose on the inside of the niche, but if you want a clean look, that's one way to do it. And it's really not the use of the bullnose, but how hard it is to get the corners to look nice. I usually just install a pencil around the perimeter if I can get away with it and the clean design look.


----------



## overanalyze

Thanks Rob! I will admit that I goofed my layout of the niche because I did want it centered better height wise. 

I really like the pencil edging you posted. With this tile the only choice was bullnose. I like a Schluter profile too but the client did not like the look of that.


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> Thanks Rob! I will admit that I goofed my layout of the niche because I did want it centered better height wise.
> 
> I really like the pencil edging you posted. With this tile the only choice was bullnose. I like a Schluter profile too but the client did not like the look of that.


Yeah, I'm still on the fence about Schluter profiles. They still smell a bit commercial and can give the bathroom a Burger King bathroom feel.


----------



## Golden view

overanalyze said:


> Simple shower we did. Color body porcelain. Nice tiles, very flat for big tiles. Let me have it....good, bad, right or wrong...


Looks great to me too. Bland color, but that's seldom my choice, and I don't think I have any real sense of style anyway.

What brand/model of shower base is that? I've used a couple recently that were terrible for various reasons.


----------



## overanalyze

Thanks! Yep color choice was the clients, but I like it. It is simple and clean.

We use Sterling shower bases. Never had any issues with them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Impressive quote there Andrew... lol.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Love the sterling bases. Put one in my shower. Much more comfortable to stand on than tile..


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Impressive quote there Andrew... lol.


That was weird...it quoted something I have never read before...mobile app issue??


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> That was weird...it quoted something I have never read before...mobile app issue??


No idea. It was odd though... Shower looks great btw!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think it looks great!
> 
> Some will blast for the running bond but I like it. Nice and clean looking.
> 
> Things that I would have done a bit different, but I wouldn't consider wrong would be centering the niche up and down.
> 
> I also don't like bullnose on the inside of the niche, but if you want a clean look, that's one way to do it. And it's really not the use of the bullnose, but how hard it is to get the corners to look nice. I usually just install a pencil around the perimeter if I can get away with it and the clean design look.


Which corners are you referring to being hard to make them look nice?

That pencil trim idea is neat looking.


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> That was weird...it quoted something I have never read before...mobile app issue??


Yes. Quote ID issue. Could be that we are doubling up on quote reference numbers.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Which corners are you referring to being hard to make them look nice?
> 
> That pencil trim idea is neat looking.


The corners of bull nose when run on the inside of a niche. It always looks unfinished to me or like something is missing.


----------



## country_huck

TNTSERVICES said:


> The corners of bull nose when run on the inside of a niche. It always looks unfinished to me or like something is missing.



I miter mine, and use a grout that closely matches the tile. Never heard a complaint. 

Truth be told I like doing it with a pencil but it seems a lot of people don't want to draw attention to the niche.


----------



## Nick1001

Here's a master bathroom and powder room remodel I just finished.


----------



## Nick1001

Finished this one right before Christmas.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Nick1001 said:


> View attachment 130194


----------



## overanalyze

Fantastic Nick!!


----------



## Nick1001

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nice work Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> However my OCD is off the charts on the drain so I had to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130290



Thanks! I wasn't crazy about the drain location, but some of those 100 year old houses are tough to get things where you want them.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Nick1001 said:


> Thanks! I wasn't crazy about the drain location, but some of those 100 year old houses are tough to get things where you want them.


I figured it was something like that. Just giving ya a hard time. It's some really nice work. You should be very proud.


----------



## Nick1001

Here's pics of the vanity.


----------



## Nick1001

TNTSERVICES said:


> I figured it was something like that. Just giving ya a hard time. It's some really nice work. You should be very proud.



Thanks. I'm very happy with the results and the customer loves it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Nice work Nick!


----------



## Splinter

...


----------



## Roofcheck

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nice work Nick!
> 
> However my OCD is off the charts on the drain so I had to fix it.
> 
> View attachment 130290


Nobody like to satnd on the drain. Practicality of function before form.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Roofcheck said:


> Nobody like to satnd on the drain. Practicality of function before form.


Nope. On a square pan the goal should be for the drain to go in the center. Your feet naturally straddle the drain. No one would actually have to stand on it.


----------



## astor

*Corner shower and tub*

Demo to end-well almost ) the plumber and the glass guy need to finish.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Not a big fan of the liner tiles on the curb. Also looks like there are slivers of tile were the pan meets the walls.

Is that a Kerdi pan? If so why is it so wavy? The mixer and head look low. 48" for the mixer and 80"-84" for the head, IMO, should be the sweet spot.

Not to bash on it, just missing some attention to detail. I also think the soap dish in a shower looks tacky, but I have had to put them in at the customers request. I've always centered them. 

It looks like there is some serious lippage on the angle of the curb.

One last thing, I've never install Wedi board before, shouldn't the Kerdi come up on it and not behind it?

Sorry to be such a downer, I just have to be honest.


----------



## astor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not a big fan of the liner tiles on the curb. Also looks like there are slivers of tile were the pan meets the walls.
> 
> Is that a Kerdi pan? If so why is it so wavy? The mixer and head look low. 48" for the mixer and 80"-84" for the head, IMO, should be the sweet spot.
> 
> Not to bash on it, just missing some attention to detail. I also think the soap dish in a shower looks tacky, but I have had to put them in at the customers request. I've always centered them.
> 
> It looks like there is some serious lippage on the angle of the curb.
> 
> One last thing, I've never install Wedi board before, shouldn't the Kerdi come up on it and not behind it?
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, I just have to be honest.


Thanks, you have a sharp eye.
My supplier sold the last Wedi curb to someone, so I had to use bricks and cover with memnbrane, it is Dal Seal TS, made by Noble. It was pretty flat attached to the mud, maybe my phone camera.
I don't do the plumbing, it is GC;s plumber, not teaching others what to do.
Same with soap dish, I just placed where they asked.
I admit it was not my best install, 1/4"-3/8" silvers at the bottom.
I had to push the curb out a little as they have no plans to change the floor tiles and had no spare floor tiles-old curb was 25 degrees out rather than 22.5.
From drainage point, the wedi boards can be over the membrane(sorry the pictures don't show but the membrane is actually installed about 6" high over the walls), I used blue sealer to attach the boards to membrane at the bottom.


----------



## m1911

Hate to say it, but this looks horrid...
It's a good thing you had that laser to get things nice and straight...


----------



## astor

m1911 said:


> Hate to say it, but this looks horrid...
> It's a good thing you had that laser to get things nice and straight...


I would love to hear from you what the problem is.
Specially what makes this pan horrid?


----------



## m1911

astor said:


> I would love to hear from you what the problem is.
> Specially what makes this pan horrid?


The waviness, small tile slivers, uneven joints, nothing lines up, messy grout lines, etc...


----------



## astor

m1911 said:


> The waviness, small tile slivers, uneven joints, nothing lines up, messy grout lines, etc...


I know Rob from here, I appreciate his comments about it, but you..who the ....are you?


----------



## m1911

astor said:


> I know Rob from here, I appreciate his comments about it, but you..who the ....are you?
> I thought you gonna show me one of your projects, and say " here you go that Is my perfect job!" but I see you have not posted here even one picture, one project,one not off topic post,nothing, I was hoping to learn from the best,like you.Damn..














































nice.


----------



## astor

Fff


----------



## astor

I like to see just one of your project picture, just one.. to appreciate your comments
Otherwise go back to your favorite section...off topic section...


----------



## jb4211

m1911 said:


> nice.


I was drinking ice tea when I read this, and spit it out laughing. You couldn't have picked a better response or better way to write it.

That was seriously too funny.

I'm still laughing.

Still laughing...


----------



## m1911

astor said:


> I like to see just one of your project picture, just one.. to appreciate your comments
> Otherwise go back to your favorite section...off topic section...


Get some thick skin and bigger nuts if you ask for criticism here. I was being honest, and truthfully your pics belong in the "Wall Of SHAME" thread. Sometimes though parenting is the best policy...


----------



## astor

m1911 said:


> Get some thick skin and bigger nuts if you ask for criticism here. I was being honest, and truthfully your pics belong in the "Wall Of SHAME" thread. Sometimes though parenting is the best policy...


Look.. homeowner guy, whatever you are,we don't know because you have not even put one picture of your jobs here or write anything about trade, all your post are about bs. 
You are pretending you have not seen a bad job, better search bad jobs here. Yet I did not ask your opinion, but your comments does not contribute anything, like what the  means "nothing lines up", so there is nothing lines up there? Are youblind?


----------



## astor

Because of these ignorant people,even I have not involved in anything like this, but knew there are out there, doing nothing, just chatting, pissing others etc. in the past year,that is why I have been in this forum rarely.
I believe I am a craftsman and if anyone see my projects here know that.
I make over 100K clear a year doing my work and that shows my success.
*This is my last post, I am out of here, don't need this ****.*


----------



## jb4211

He told you. He's taking his nuts and going home.


----------



## jb4211

Re-read.
Still, just as funny


----------



## TNTRenovate

astor said:


> I know Rob from here, I appreciate his comments about it, but you..who the ....are you?


Astor, Kevin may be a bit blunt and use somewhat harsh language, I have been known to do the same thing.

I don't think he was trying to beat you up, just give his quick first impression. Not having someone in front of you face to face we all tend to be a lot less tacticful (again, I am one of the worst offenders)

I went back and read the thread and when you asked why he thought it was horrid he answered and was pretty tame and not provacative at all. I know that it can be frustrating and a hit to the ego when all you hear is the bad, so I will add a few positives.

The fact that you posted to accept criticism speaks volumes. I disagree with Kevin that it belongs on the Wall of Shame thread. It's far from that bad. You have some of the basics down, but just need to concentrate on the details and planning.

Layout is one of the hardest things to master in tiling. You have to be able to see the finished product and all the steps in between. From the pics you have a good base to work with, just hang in there and keep trying to perfect your craft.

Just stop poking the bear, it won't result in anything good. I've been on both sides many a time.


----------



## m1911

I have done work many times where the customer was tickled pink with the job, but my OCD was not 100% happy with the results. If I do a less than perfect job on a project, I'd rather have someone point it out, rather than pat me on the back, so that I can strive to do better the next time, or see if perhaps I'm not using the proper techniques or tools. If no one says anything and only complements your work, how the hell are you supposed to improve as a craftsman. 
And I don't care who it is, everyone has room for improvement. I probably came off harsh with my criticism of your work, but I'm not knocking any individual, just pointing out that a job was done to lesser standards. I'm picky at what I do, and that is why I have the customers that I have. They expect quality work, and I expect nothing less from myself.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Don't let it bug you Sam. There are a few of us that have been around here long enough to know what kind of work you put out and what your knowledge base is  Take what you can from the criticism and move on. At the end of the day, no one here is paying your bills.


----------



## Rickk13

Nice work nick ,really nice


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

I ate a wheelbarrow full of chit on this one.

Had a crappy day.

Rushed my layout.

Hated the proportion/symmetry of the H-bone....ripped it off...shifted and re-cut....started over...

Frame tiles were bowed almost a quarter, and ALL varied in length, up to 1/2" (leaving my finishing miters unequal lengths)....hadn't really checked sizing, because I was so astonished by the curvature and bowing.

Laid out the subways wrong (out from the horizontal center instead of breaking on center), and was explaining to the picky HO why I mathematically was going to have to leave a monster grout joint around the frame...... as I realized I had temporarily lost all use of my pea brain (saved it just in time, but still appeared fairly inept).

I was lucky it was a splash....and that I had two helpers with me to clean up after the messes I seemed to keep making.

Bad day......chit happens.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I'm sure if all of us were honest with ourselves, if you've been at it long enough, you've had jobs that your customer loved and you just weren't happy with and knew it wasn't your best work. There is a laundry list of reasons. Logistics, schedule, stress, etc. I've done the best I could with horrible materials. 

How many of you have installed box store tile that was 3/16" or better out of size, unsquare, and shaped like a potato chip? Of course they wanted a 1/8" grout joint too...

I've posted enough pictures here to be judged and I'm sure not everyone was in love with my work. That's OK with me. I know exactly what I'm capable of so a random negative opinion really doesn't matter.

Sometimes the jobs I'm most proud of aren't the most stunning visually. The only people that would get it are some of you guys that had the ability to see what I started with and what materials were used to achieve it.


----------



## charimon

Paul, What the heck? I come on here this afternoon and all I see are your posts and they all fricken rock What did you do climb the mountain and eat all the sensai beans?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

charimon said:


> Paul, What the heck? I come on here this afternoon and all I see are your posts and they all fricken rock What did you do climb the mountain and eat all the sensai beans?


Some days you're the windshield and some days you're the bug lol. Thanks man


----------



## astor

I was not gonna write it here anymore, but I have to respond Rob and Paul's comment and clarify some points, this is a direct respond to them but nobody, still I have no intention of being in this forum anymore.
I have no objection of criticism, otherwise I would be furious about Rob's comments, but when this guy just comes along and without any thing more, just comments as my work as"horrible", it makes me wonder why he says that, so I asked, but I bet he does not know why he did say,(maybe feeling the need of mimicking Rob's comments),then he remembers Rob was saying something about wavy mmm.. slivers, so he answers "waviness, slivers, uneven lines,NOTHING LINES UP etc.." funny thing about it Rob was saying wavy about membrane not shower pan tiles, but he gotta answer so he writes anything it comes to his mind, I bet he does not know the grout is urethane and it does not come smooth as cement grout, BECAUSE he is not there to criticize, he is there to bash something, he is there to bully someone, look down from the high level..if he has any intention of criticize, he would explain it like Rob did..then I would explain the $1 tile, someone's design etc. but NO, he labels like a jury member in a tacky TV contest.

Lets talk about ego, he posted today how picky what he does and that is why he has great customers blaha..blah blah..any proof? anyone seen his work?.. easy to talk..
Just click on his nick and see his post..all 2000 posts, not one picture of his work...not even one project picture... all his responses are about "off topic", beer and kidney stones stories... he has a big ego, he is the greatest what he does (whatever he does??) that is why he has all his customers blah blahhh but he does not have a smart phone with a camera:laughing: maybe he does secret service finish carpentry:clap:but he has a great sidekick as well.
He is big BS and good luck dealing with him.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Astor if you let one guy run you off then you've lost. There is so much you could learn from this site and contribute to it that it would be a shame. 

I have gotten into it many times, said some stupid arse chit or just butted with guys wanting to walk away but it would have served no purpose and I would have been the one who missed out.

In fact, some of the guys that I have butted heads most are some of the guys that I am closest to here.

Hang with us and if you have to, put him on your ignore list.


----------



## m1911

I wasn't repeating anyone's words.
This picture speaks for itself...


----------



## srwcontracting

m1911 said:


> I wasn't repeating anyone's words.
> 
> This picture speaks for itself...



So no picture of your work??
Astor is making some good points

My honest first reaction to astors original post is "why is he wasting his time with this low rent stuff?" Betting the customer didn't spend more than $500 for that ugly tile

I've only seen top notch high end work from him


----------



## TNTRenovate

charimon said:


> It looks great you should be proud


I was thinking the same thing! I'd be proud to have that in my portfolio.


----------



## MarcoPollo

I'm seriously shocked right now. 
I swear I used to think I was a big deal as I run into so many lower quality jobs that I was doing a good job. 

Then I come on here and feel very small. Made my night, thanks fellas!

Now if I can figure out the art of all the bloody thinsets and natural stone I would feel more comfortable. I have a marble herringbone floor and 2x12 glass tile tub surround coming up. I'm rather scared and may just sub due to my fear


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

MarcoPollo said:


> I'm seriously shocked right now.
> I swear I used to think I was a big deal as I run into so many lower quality jobs that I was doing a good job.
> 
> Then I come on here and feel very small. Made my night, thanks fellas!
> 
> Now if I can figure out the art of all the bloody thinsets and natural stone I would feel more comfortable. I have a marble herringbone floor and 2x12 glass tile tub surround coming up. I'm rather scared and may just sub due to my fear



I think it looks great. I Really do. 

I also feel the same way as you. I feel like if I posted pictures from some of our best jobs, they'd be small crap compared to what some of the guys post on here.

I think it's not important how "high end" your job is but rather that you deliver an awesome product for a good price at whatever level your client is looking for. And that when you're done, the client is very satisfied.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I think it looks great. I Really do.
> 
> I also feel the same way as you. I feel like if I posted pictures from some of our best jobs, they'd be small crap compared to what some of the guys post on here.
> 
> I think it's not important how "high end" your job is but rather that you deliver an awesome product for a good price at whatever level your client is looking for. And that when you're done, the client is very satisfied.


Couldn't have said it better, agree on all counts. Moving back to South Florida reduced the number of high end job opportunities for me significantly. It's not that the jobs aren't there - they just aren't profitable at the pace I need to complete them at. 

To me that's one of the biggest factors in a custom tile job and the finished product. Time. Give me enough time and I can make masterpieces. Trying to squeeze those kind if jobs into production job time schedules is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## m1911

PrecisionFloors said:


> Couldn't have said it better, agree on all counts. Moving back to South Florida reduced the number of high end job opportunities for me significantly. It's not that the jobs aren't there - they just aren't profitable at the pace I need to complete them at.
> 
> To me that's one of the biggest factors in a custom tile job and the finished product. Time. Give me enough time and I can make masterpieces. Trying to squeeze those kind if jobs into production job time schedules is a recipe for disaster.


and that's a skill in itself - a juggling act of quality, completion time, and profits...


----------



## rhino316

Here A few I have done.


----------



## jb4211

Rhino, looks great to me


----------



## overanalyze

Small travertine mosaic backsplash. Seal it tomorrow and grout on Monday.


----------



## skillman

overanalyze said:


> Small travertine mosaic backsplash. Seal it tomorrow and grout on Monday.



Nice . . .. You keep tile tools in box on countertop .


----------



## overanalyze

skillman said:


> Nice . . .. You keep tile tools in box on countertop .


No...our Fein OMT is in there. That was the end of the day...putting things away.


----------



## jb4211

overanalyze said:


> Small travertine mosaic backsplash. Seal it tomorrow and grout on Monday.


Looks really nice.
What's the plan for window trim?


----------



## overanalyze

jb4211 said:


> Looks really nice.
> What's the plan for window trim?


We will rabbet out the trim to go over the tile.


----------



## jb4211

overanalyze said:


> We will rabbet out the trim to go over the tile.


Do you prefer that method as opposed to installing trim first and tiling second (or just leaving a space for the trim)?


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> Do you prefer that method as opposed to installing trim first and tiling second (or just leaving a space for the trim)?


I know you asked him, but I either leave a space (least preferred) or install trim, then tile to the trim (preferred).


----------



## Tom M

I would have trimmed first myself nice look though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> I know you asked him, but I either leave a space (least preferred) or install trim, then tile to the trim (preferred).



We do the same. Never left a space though. Always trimmed it first.


----------



## jb4211

Up until recently, I always used a tile setter. Sometimes, his schedule would be ahead of my trimming. So, I held the trim in place and drew a line to which he would tile up to. I would install trim after.
I prefer to install trim first though.

Best picture I could find quickly.


----------



## srwcontracting

That had to be a pain in the ass to do!
Looks awesome though


----------



## overanalyze

jb4211 said:


> Do you prefer that method as opposed to installing trim first and tiling second (or just leaving a space for the trim)?


I don't like to leave the space but have. I prefer the rabbet myself. I think it looks more crisp but that's only an opinion. I have tiled up to existing trim plenty too.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> I know you asked him, but I either leave a space (least preferred) or install trim, then tile to the trim (preferred).


On the last job where the tile and granite guys had to be there to do their work before I did the trim, I tacked up a couple scraps of 1x material for them to tile up to, I didn't trust them enough to just leave a pencil line for them... :laughing:


----------



## SplashGalleries

I would agree, it's easier if you're OK with spanning joists and installing it with liquid nails. Easier doesn't always equal the best installation.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not a bad system but the ARC Tuff Form is a lot easier to install.



I did the level entry one last time. It's was a bit cheaper. But it was too much work. I won't settle for it next time. Lol. Dad was having trouble finding the Tuff Form and found VIM locally. But all that blocking is too much work and time is money.

Using ARC next time for sure.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

SplashGalleries said:


> I would agree, it's easier if you're OK with spanning joists and installing it with liquid nails. Easier doesn't always equal the best installation.



The system is designed to span joists. So yes, I'm perfectly fine with using it for its intended application.

You use flooring to span joists and then tile over it. What's wrong with using a different product to span joists that meets a certain deflection rating and then tiling over it?


----------



## TNTRenovate

SplashGalleries said:


> I would agree, it's easier if you're OK with spanning joists and installing it with liquid nails. Easier doesn't always equal the best installation.


Have you ever installed on? Have you even seen an installation in person?

I am not bagging on your product or choice, just saying that the Tuff Form offers all that the VIM system offers but with an easier installation.

The waterproofing steps alone would be worth using the Tuff Form. No frabic and all those extra steps.

And like Travis pointed out it's a structural pan. So it is designed to span the joists. It also isn't just installed with liquid nails, it's screwed down just like the VIM system.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

I need to check out this Tuff thing.

Sounds cool. (if Xtreme and TNT (mas extrema) see fit to use it....that's a bankable endorsement in my book)

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's a couple:


----------



## MarcoPollo

Those are gorgeous Rob. Very nice.


----------



## MarcoPollo

Forgive my ignorant question but what way do you guys do your curves so your accurate?

Do you use form settters and transfer the line onto adjoining tile similar to a sliding T bevel for us carpenter trained dorks


----------



## RiverBG

MarcoPollo said:


> Forgive my ignorant question but what way do you guys do your curves so your accurate?
> 
> Do you use form settters and transfer the line onto adjoining tile similar to a sliding T bevel for us carpenter trained dorks



I Use a story pole


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Damn nice looking showers Rob. Did you do the design work?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

RiverBG said:


> I Use a story pole


Same. Time savings out the wazoo.


----------



## TNTRenovate

PrecisionFloors said:


> Damn nice looking showers Rob. Did you do the design work?


Yes. I consult them on the design and make "suggestions".


----------



## Nick R

PrecisionFloors said:


> Same. Time savings out the wazoo.



Could you guys explain the process? I'd like to learn how for a curved wall next week. I was going to use the "scribe with a full tile" but it's tough to keep square. 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

This is my most recent shower. It's the 2nd time I've installed the pebble flooring, and it was just as tricky as the first time.
It's a full Schleuter kit with the bench as well. The walls tiles had some crazy crowning going on, an 1/8th in 12" at least.


----------



## srwcontracting

Looks nice!
Some deep shelves....nice to be able to do

What kind of grout did you use?
I did a pebble floor with high white quartzlock a few years ago
Looked terrible 2 years later
The woman was a clean freak too!
It turned a nasty off white


----------



## TNTRenovate

srwcontracting said:


> Looks nice!
> Some deep shelves....nice to be able to do
> 
> What kind of grout did you use?
> I did a pebble floor with high white quartzlock a few years ago
> Looked terrible 2 years later
> The woman was a clean freak too!
> It turned a nasty off white


She probably used harsh cleaners and not ones that were neutral pH.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TaylorMadeCon said:


> This is my most recent shower. It's the 2nd time I've installed the pebble flooring, and it was just as tricky as the first time.
> It's a full Schleuter kit with the bench as well. The walls tiles had some crazy crowning going on, an 1/8th in 12" at least.
> View attachment 149794
> View attachment 149802
> View attachment 149810


If you offset on thirds it helps eliminate the severity of the bow.

The pebbles look great. Can't tell where any sheets are.

One question on the tile around the shelves. What's up with the odd stacking on the right and short row on the bottom?


----------



## srwcontracting

TNTSERVICES said:


> She probably used harsh cleaners and not ones that were neutral pH.



What do you suggest when customers ask what to use?
And if I tell people to use a cleaner with neutral pH is there something that states the pH
There have been more than one shower that I've used the high white on that looked like **** a couple years later
I stopped using it for that reason
Always suggested krud Cutter to clean?


----------



## TNTRenovate

srwcontracting said:


> What do you suggest when customers ask what to use?
> And if I tell people to use a cleaner with neutral pH is there something that states the pH
> There have been more than one shower that I've used the high white on that looked like **** a couple years later
> I stopped using it for that reason
> Always suggested krud Cutter to clean?


Neutral pH cleaners are clearly labeled. You can get then at any store. Zep makes some.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you offset on thirds it helps eliminate the severity of the bow.
> 
> The pebbles look great. Can't tell where any sheets are.
> 
> One question on the tile around the shelves. What's up with the odd stacking on the right and short row on the bottom?


Questionable niche placement?????

I hate when I build a shower and the client changes their mind on layout, which leaves me scrambling to come up with a solution.

The one I'm doing now....they haven't even decided on a layout/design, but I had to build the whole thing (I have a schedule; them....not so much).

Tried to layout the fixtures....knee wall height....and niches based on some reasonable multiplier. But who knows what will happen.

Chit like that pisses me off. (I can be a little too forgiving sometimes)

One thing I like about your installs Rob; is that they are so tight.
You don't even really have to look close to see how precise the layout and setting is.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

srwcontracting said:


> What do you suggest when customers ask what to use?
> And if I tell people to use a cleaner with neutral pH is there something that states the pH
> There have been more than one shower that I've used the high white on that looked like **** a couple years later
> I stopped using it for that reason
> Always suggested krud Cutter to clean?


I was surprised when I realized that diluted Blaze is recommended for cleaning QL2.

I need to print a sheet of recommended cleaning products to hand out with all my QL installs. Take any confusion out of the equation.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you offset on thirds it helps eliminate the severity of the bow.
> 
> The pebbles look great. Can't tell where any sheets are.
> 
> One question on the tile around the shelves. What's up with the odd stacking on the right and short row on the bottom?


 
I'll try out the 1/3 staggering sometime, thanks.

The layout around the niches does bother me too. The tiles were still 4 weeks out when I was framing up the niches so getting them exactly placed wasn't happening. It was a last minute decision to make a border around the niches, and that was the only way I could see to make it work with the grout lines.

In retro spect I wish had spent more time laying out the niches properly, and I will be doing so in the future. It's one thing that sets a good install apart from a truly great one.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

srwcontracting said:


> Looks nice!
> Some deep shelves....nice to be able to do
> 
> What kind of grout did you use?
> I did a pebble floor with high white quartzlock a few years ago
> Looked terrible 2 years later
> The woman was a clean freak too!
> It turned a nasty off white



Thanks, 2x6 walls are nice for the niches.

I used a premixed Mapei Flexcolor for the grout. It's quite off-white in person so that should help with looking dingy over time.
I'm on the fence with that particular product. It's really flexible and dense, but cleanup it a real biznatch. It's also $100 for a small tub that's only half full. They pack a grout sponge in the tub, it's like opening a bag of chips and finding its half a bag.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Thanks, 2x6 walls are nice for the niches.
> 
> I used a premixed Mapei Flexcolor for the grout. It's quite off-white in person so that should help with looking dingy over time.
> I'm on the fence with that particular product. It's really flexible and dense, but cleanup it a real biznatch. It's also $100 for a small tub that's only half full. They pack a grout sponge in the tub, it's like opening a bag of chips and finding its half a bag.


It's a nice product to work with though.


----------



## srwcontracting

*What Tile Project Are You Working On?*



jb4211 said:


> I mean this respectfully, but how can you cut a floor joist like that without giving it a lot of thought and careful consideration?
> 
> There are a lot of things to consider and contemplate before the saw touched the lumber.
> 
> I thought only plumbers did stuff like that. lol



This might be best on the wall of shame......but figured I'd post since we were discussing my blunder!
This guy brings it to a whole other level! Lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEMzHWK-1t4


----------



## GenerationX

Its all about that wood nowadays--:wallbash:


----------



## TileWizard

I just picked up this amazing spill tray. Heavy duty. Fits the saw perfect.


----------



## G2Construction

Heres a granite back splash I just did!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkKr3pa4FH0


----------



## jb4211

G2, looks great!

Just curious, how long did that actually take?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Subway-n-Marble

Mega PITA.

My buddy framed it, and the client changed subways along the way.....leaving me with the slivers.


----------



## MarcoPollo

Bathroom we just completed. Used RLS for the first time. It was a government group home so no budget for fancy fixtures but the relationship I have with the lady who arranges all of this allowed me to talk her out of those vinyl handicapped one piece showers and into a curbless tile wet room application for longevity and easier access for the workers to help shower clients.

Trim is vinyl Azek and it sits on top of tile in case the clients ever damage the existing window/glass blocks it will be easier to replace. 

AD was done for rest of bathroom floor and 1 1/2" up the wall outside of shower area. Used tough form my ARC. Was quite impressed.


----------



## jb4211

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Subway-n-Marble
> 
> Mega PITA.
> 
> My buddy framed it, and the client changed subways along the way.....leaving me with the slivers.


I think it looks great slivers or no slivers!


----------



## Stevarino

Just finished this custom master bath.


----------



## TNTRenovate

MarcoPollo said:


> Bathroom we just completed. Used RLS for the first time. It was a government group home so no budget for fancy fixtures but the relationship I have with the lady who arranges all of this allowed me to talk her out of those vinyl handicapped one piece showers and into a curbless tile wet room application for longevity and easier access for the workers to help shower clients.
> 
> Trim is vinyl Azek and it sits on top of tile in case the clients ever damage the existing window/glass blocks it will be easier to replace.
> 
> AD was done for rest of bathroom floor and 1 1/2" up the wall outside of shower area. Used tough form my ARC. Was quite impressed.


Glad it came out nice and you had a good experience with RLS and Tuff Form.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Stevarino said:


> Just finished this custom master bath.
> View attachment 155313
> View attachment 155321
> View attachment 155329


I'm about to bid a deep pocket bathroom and looking at your pics make me more excited. That's a good looking job there


----------



## srwcontracting

Very nice!
Different design too

Is that a basement?
Unusual placement of windows


----------



## tjbnwi

Should be done tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## m1911

tjbnwi said:


> *Should be done tomorrow.*
> 
> Tom


If I had a dime every time I said that...


----------



## tjbnwi

m1911 said:


> If I had a dime every time I said that...


If I had a penny.......

Tom


----------



## RiverBG

tjbnwi said:


> If I had a penny.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Cheapskate 😝


----------



## Jspence

Because then you have a height difference in the other side


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jspence said:


> Because then you have a height difference in the other side


? I'm not following. He wants to cut a 45 with his wet saw. The bar is in the way. Flip the piece and cut from the other side.

I guess I am missing something.


----------



## angus242

jb4211 said:


> The first saw I used was a borrowed Ridgid. I couldn't figure out how to cut the piece because of the bar that hold the motor.
> 
> I have since bought the DeWalt. It has the same bar that would get in the way of mitering those long pieces.
> 
> *I didn't think of asking the supplier to miter the ends and I could just cut to length.*


I don't understand the statement above. So you're saying the curb is 2 pieces? 

Does this mean you are wrapping the opening in granite so you need a miter like this


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I was picturing a curb like Angus posted. Figuring that if I had to cut a miter like that in my Dewalt I would add a spacer to the sliding table the height of the lip that you would normally set tile to.

Or if you didn't want to do the spacer, you have the piece sitting on the table but at a 45° away from you which would probably require two people.

Or have the supplier do it. That's the easy way.


----------



## Jspence

No I thought we were talking about the subway beveled tile when cut there is a high and low if matched up to a factory piece


----------



## angus242

jb4211 said:


> What's the best way to miter a solid piece of stone for the top of a shower curb. The piece I had to cut was about 48" long x 5" wide. To big for the saw.
> 
> I only had to do it once so far, and I used a grinder. It's there a better way?


We were talking about this...


----------



## Splinter

Jspence said:


> No I thought we were talking about the subway beveled tile when cut there is a high and low if matched up to a factory piece


That's what I asked you about earlier... I had a homeowner pay me to tear out two brand new, never used beveled subway showers because the previous guy butchered them. One of the things he did was butt the corners which leaves large gaps where the bevels drop away from the proud center. 

It was my first time doing bevel subway, so I bought the Ridgid 7" wet saw just for it's tilting head. So much easier than trying to do all of them on my MK101. 

I put a T3 Razor on it, and now I hardly ever pull out the MK... It's too damned heavy.


----------



## Jspence

My fault I use a miter wiz for long mitered edges works like a charm, to do 48" rips remove your slide table from wet saw lay down some wood to just above blade height run a cut into wood, now use wood as a table saw and run your tile thru.


----------



## jb4211

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why not flip the piece to the other side?


I'm trying to remember, but if memory serves me correctly, I would've had about 4' of material hanging off of the saw, and it would be upside down. I just didn't feel it would be stable enough to guarantee an accurate cut.


----------



## jb4211

angus242 said:


> I don't understand the statement above. So you're saying the curb is 2 pieces?
> 
> Does this mean you are wrapping the opening in granite so you need a miter like this


Correct


----------



## jb4211

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I was picturing a curb like Angus posted. Figuring that if I had to cut a miter like that in my Dewalt I would add a spacer to the sliding table the height of the lip that you would normally set tile to.
> 
> Or if you didn't want to do the spacer, you have the piece sitting on the table but at a 45° away from you which would probably require two people.
> 
> Or have the supplier do it. That's the easy way.


45° pointing away from you. I'm not sure if you could do it accurately with two people. Definitely couldn't do it alone. I think the weight would tip the saw.


----------



## m1911

jb4211 said:


> 45° pointing away from you. I'm not sure if you could do it accurately with two people. Definitely couldn't do it alone. I think the weight would tip the saw.


A scrap piece of plywood clamped to a saw horse for support is your friend.


----------



## angus242

jb4211 said:


> Correct


Doesn't help you but this is when having a rail saw really pays off.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Jon, this may or may not be helpful to you, but here goes.

The way we've started handling the curbs is as soon as we let our supplier know we will be asking for a piece on a specific day to give them a bit of notice. Things vary depending on the job but the idea is that if day 1 goes well the old shower gets demo'd and we get our substrate installed, I can measure wall to wall, or in your case wall to corner and figure your overhang, and then give them a number.

We just recently started doing the granite so I think it's been 4 curbs that way. I subtract 1/4" from the measurement between my walls and use that dimension by 6" wide. The 6" wide is with a Schluter curb with tile on each side and I can usually figure 1/2" for tile and mortar and so 6" gives me a 1/4" over hang with a little ability to shift stuff around.

It's worked perfect every time so far. The way if fits into my tiling schedule is after layout is done, I attach a level board to the wall all the way around to lay my starter course off of which is the second course up from the floor (or higher if it's subway) and I can lay the rest of the shower while waiting for the curb.

I set the curb and cut the tile around the curb because I prefer the look of if that way vs the curb being inside the tile where the joint is concerned. It also needs to be that way for the outer drywall to curb transition (the way mine are done). And yet another benefit is the way it works out with the schedule that the curb can be cut day one and fits when it shows up on the job site.

Hope some of that is helpful...


----------



## jb4211

angus242 said:


> Doesn't help you but this is when having a rail saw really pays off.


I literally just bought the DeWalt.lol


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jb4211 said:


> I literally just bought the DeWalt.lol



I looked at the Imer that Angus has but it was more money and we only do a few showers a year.

The Dewalt will treat you nicely.


----------



## jb4211

While I'm at it, this may be a bad picture, but I'm being asked to tile around the window on the left in this picture. 

The other picture is the backsplash design I'm using.

Any suggestions?


----------



## angus242

Sometimes you have to bite the bullet on tools. Don't always look at how few times you'll use it but rather how much you'll be able to accomplish with it. 

I have quite a few tools that I use 1-2 a year but when I need them....priceless.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

angus242 said:


> Sometimes you have to bite the bullet on tools. Don't always look at how few times you'll use it but rather how much you'll be able to accomplish with it.
> 
> I have quite a few tools that I use 1-2 a year but when I need them....priceless.



I agree. But you weren't around to tell me that the Imer was that much better of a saw and lots of guys like the Dewalt.


----------



## country_huck

Angus how is that imer of yours holding up? 

I have been wanting to get rid of the old dewalt for awhile now. I need something with better capacity and a lot better accuracy.


----------



## angus242

It's a beast. Because of the new tent I have, when it's on a 2nd floor job, I don't even clean it until I'm all done. Hasn't skipped a beat at all.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I looked at the Imer that Angus has but it was more money and we only do a few showers a year.
> 
> The Dewalt will treat you nicely.


Just be mindful the water management is awful on it.


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just be mindful the water management is awful on it.


It's FAR from awful. The Ridgid saw was much worse.

But when it's in the tent, that doesn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## tjbnwi

This job was on a 3rd floor in Chicago. My TS-60 was set up on the 3rd floor in an unfinished room. A piece of Ram Board under the stand was the only protection. In the 3 weeks the saw was used on the job I bet we did not loose a quart of water on the floor while cutting. 

Ended up saw cutting every piece (that needed to be cut) on this one, the glaze was chipping and the marble did not want to snap straight. 

Water management on the TS-60 is the best I've ever seen.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just be mindful the water management is awful on it.



That is one of the reasons I didn't get it. The Dewalt barely spits anything. In an unfinished room, no need to do anything. Finished room, zip poles with plastic behind it is all that's needed.


----------



## Jspence

I would like to pitch a work tent, links to a decent tent setup


----------



## angus242

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That is one of the reasons I didn't get it.


Again, the Imer _does not_ have awful water retention. If you're cutting something that hangs over the tray and the pan is sloped that way, obviously, gravity wins. There is an extension tray that I don't use. No need with the tent. 

The nice thing is there are 2 sides I can cut towards. I'm not limited with the motor arm. So if I slope the tray to one side and always overhang on the other, there's little water dribble.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> It's FAR from awful. The Ridgid saw was much worse.
> 
> But when it's in the tent, that doesn't make a bit of difference.


Then the rigid is God awful.


----------



## tjbnwi

Screw it, dry cuts from now on. Imagine the bitching about the dust.

TNT, how were the storms out your way? Hope all is well there.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

tjbnwi said:


> Screw it, dry cuts from now on. Imagine the bitching about the dust.
> 
> TNT, how were the storms out your way? Hope all is well there.
> 
> Tom


Two big ones touched down to the North West and Central IL. We got severe TS and still lots of nasty wind, but as usual, the bad stuff skirted to the South of us.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then the rigid is God awful.


OK Mr awful.

I got rid of 3 others saws and replaced with just the Imer. It's capabilities are heads above most other saws. 

This all came up because there was a specific cut that couldn't be made with a trolley saw. I was mentioning that certain tools are more capable when you spend the money. 

The more cuts I can make, the more money I keep. The less weight I have to carry, the happier (and more efficient) I am. The less tools I need, the more profit I can make. That was my point. The $1000 I spent on the saw and tent makes me very capable and efficient. That's not for everyone but think how quickly you could make up a $400 deficit in tools with not having to sub cuts or walk stair cases. Just something to think about when you are buying tools.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then the rigid is God awful.


How about the Ridgid? :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> OK Mr awful.
> 
> I got rid of 3 others saws and replaced with just the Imer. It's capabilities are heads above most other saws.
> 
> This all came up because there was a specific cut that couldn't be made with a trolley saw. I was mentioning that certain tools are more capable when you spend the money.
> 
> The more cuts I can make, the more money I keep. The less weight I have to carry, the happier (and more efficient) I am. The less tools I need, the more profit I can make. That was my point. The $1000 I spent on the saw and tent makes me very capable and efficient. That's not for everyone but think how quickly you could make up a $400 deficit in tools with not having to sub cuts or walk stair cases. Just something to think about when you are buying tools.


My comments were only concerning the water management, nothing more, nothing less.

I agree with you on most points concerning the Imer and rail saws in general. It's just my opinion that it's water management is not that great. Are there saws that are worse, sure. Are there saws that are better, absolutely. 

I'll also say that my opinion is based on only using your saw the one day. And I'll give you that maybe it wasn't setup for prime use, but I just didn't like the platform and how it handled the water.


----------



## Evan1968

I will take a bit of water mis-management on both my Imer's. The versatility of the rail saws overcomes that issue. 
When i absolutely cant have water anywhere, i break out the Kerdiboard tray we made to set the saw into to catch any water and suck it up with a wet vac.:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Evan1968 said:


> I will take a bit of water mis-management on both my Imer's. The versatility of the rail saws overcomes that issue.
> When i absolutely cant have water anywhere, i break out the Kerdiboard tray we made to set the saw into to catch any water and suck it up with a wet vac.:thumbup:


That was never my point, giving up a rail saw for better water management.

I have rail saw and have never used a tent or tray. I've never had water spill over the tile, even when cutting 24" tiles. I throw down some 4 mil plastic and a moving blanket.

I'll repeat, I am not saying don't get the Imer or rail saw. Just be aware that the water management may not be what you expect.


----------



## RichVT

I cut these curb pieces on the DeWalt saw. Bought some off the shelf thresholds and ripped them to the correct width with a homemade fence.

I think I had the homeowner help support the pieces when I cut the miters.


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> My comments were only concerning the water management, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> I agree with you on most points concerning the Imer and rail saws in general. It's just my opinion that it's water management is not that great. Are there saws that are worse, sure. Are there saws that are better, absolutely.
> 
> I'll also say that my opinion is based on only using your saw the one day. And I'll give you that maybe it wasn't setup for prime use, but I just didn't like the platform and how it handled the water.


Well you're taking 2 hours of experience to over 2 years with the saw. I'm sure you hate my Siri too.

This started because of a situation that can happen which exposed a weakness of trolley saws. It was then pointed out about the expense of a rail saw. I was stating sometimes you have to spend a bit more to get more versatility. 

Then the train came off the rails at the water management station. Of course there are pluses and minuses to most tools. Shall we start comparing Makita to Bosch? I think you were unfairly harping on one thing without taking the larger conversation into account. 

Tools that are versatile are sometimes worth spending the more on!

Like getting a real good quality grinder if you are installing tile. Yes, there are the $100 Dewalts but because of how many different things a grinder can do for you, it's total worth it to me to buy a superior grinder. From the obvious dry cutting to polishing, profiling and even adding a shroud and cup for grinding....a bad-ass grinder is totally worth the money!

Just like I think buying stainless trowels are worth the extra money.

I think a grout bucket system is worth it.

I think leveling systems are worth it.

You can expertly install tile without any of the above mentioned but I also believe that using the above helps you be more efficient and cost effective in the long run. I mean to the general remodeler the items above would cost a few hundred dollhairs. Maybe even upper of $500 to purchase all at once. 

But I can unequivocally state that everything I mentioned will save you time and will also help your installations look better. That's why sometimes you should consider the better tools when it comes time to purchase. It might be an extra hundoe or two right now but in the long run, less labor, less subbing, less clean up and more portability will pay off quickly.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> Well you're taking 2 hours of experience to over 2 years with the saw. I'm sure you hate my Siri too.
> 
> This started because of a situation that can happen which exposed a weakness of trolley saws. It was then pointed out about the expense of a rail saw. I was stating sometimes you have to spend a bit more to get more versatility.
> 
> Then the train came off the rails at the water management station. Of course there are pluses and minuses to most tools. Shall we start comparing Makita to Bosch? I think you were unfairly harping on one thing without taking the larger conversation into account.
> 
> Tools that are versatile are sometimes worth spending the more on!
> 
> Like getting a real good quality grinder if you are installing tile. Yes, there are the $100 Dewalts but because of how many different things a grinder can do for you, it's total worth it to me to buy a superior grinder. From the obvious dry cutting to polishing, profiling and even adding a shroud and cup for grinding....a bad-ass grinder is totally worth the money!
> 
> Just like I think buying stainless trowels are worth the extra money.
> 
> I think a grout bucket system is worth it.
> 
> I think leveling systems are worth it.
> 
> You can expertly install tile without any of the above mentioned but I also believe that using the above helps you be more efficient and cost effective in the long run. I mean to the general remodeler the items above would cost a few hundred dollhairs. Maybe even upper of $500 to purchase all at once.
> 
> But I can unequivocally state that everything I mentioned will save you time and will also help your installations look better. That's why sometimes you should consider the better tools when it comes time to purchase. It might be an extra hundoe or two right now but in the long run, less labor, less subbing, less clean up and more portability will pay off quickly.


It didn't take 2 years to figure out that my saw has better water management. 2 hours was plenty.

How was I unfair? I just expected much better water management from a saw that was twice as much as mine. Compared to mine it is awful. 

Unfair would be to have no experience using both. It's silly to suggest my point is a derailment. Am I only supposed to post positives? 

And I haven't disagreed with anything other points you have made. I also haven't suggested not getting an Imer, a rail saw or that one shouldn't buy a premium product or tool.


----------



## Jspence

Could use some quick advice for anyone not working right now and on ct, doing a double bathroom remodel and just pulled up existing tile to find a thick layer of paint, grinded that off and now I'm left with what looks to be sealed or polished concrete please take a look and let me know what u think. Moisture tests appear dry


----------



## jb4211

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> Didn't you admit that the water management sucked? The truth may have hurt but it isn't me that's hurtin'


No, I thought I said your opinion sucked. But that's OK. I wasn't trying to hurt your feeling.


----------



## TNTRenovate

angus242 said:


> No, I thought I said your opinion sucked. But that's OK. I wasn't trying to hurt your feeling.


I give. You win. I'm tired of this game.


----------



## angus242

OK guys, I just wanted to let everyone know, this was all a joke. Me and Rob were not really going at it. It was a staged joke and it has obviously ran its course. 

I apologize for taking it this far and running this thread so far off topic. 

I trust Rob and his abilities. I would work with him whenever the chance arose. I have talked to some of you off the forum and know I have said that about him many times. 

I started by trying to bust his jewels some but it carried to a larger joke wanting to see when someone would tell us to knock it off. I received my PM about this and we're done.


----------



## overanalyze

Ohhh...you guys.. lol! :sly:


----------



## Jspence

I just wish I had enough time in my day to stage a tile saw showdown. I enjoyed every minute of it though


----------



## Unger.const

Started with a dark old fiberglass tub. Then relocated shower valve to the back wall. Shower head in same spot. Warm wire heated floor and shower floor. This was the first time I used the ditra heat membrain. The glass door and panel are on order so curtain for temporary.


----------



## Unger.const

Set the ditra, left for the night and came back to a buckle near the seam. Was pretty puzzled at first thought maybe I put the sheets to close together or something. For some reason there was a delaminated layer in the plywood about a couple layers down. Water from the thinset went down and swelled the layers up. Ugh


----------



## TNTRenovate

Unger.const said:


> Started with a dark old fiberglass tub. Then relocated shower valve to the back wall. Shower head in same spot. Warm wire heated floor and shower floor. This was the first time I used the ditra heat membrain. The glass door and panel are on order so curtain for temporary.


Why move the valve? Seems like you'll turn on the shower and get hit in the face with the stream.


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> OK guys, I just wanted to let everyone know, this was all a joke. Me and Rob were not really going at it. It was a staged joke and it has obviously ran its course.
> 
> I apologize for taking it this far and running this thread so far off topic.
> 
> I trust Rob and his abilities. I would work with him whenever the chance arose. I have talked to some of you off the forum and know I have said that about him many times.
> 
> I started by trying to bust his jewels some but it carried to a larger joke wanting to see when someone would tell us to knock it off. I received my PM about this and we're done.


Lol, good one. :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why move the valve? Seems like you'll turn on the shower and get hit in the face with the stream.


Where the toilet is now there will be a solid glass panel. So if the control was under the shower head then you would have to go into the shower reach clear to the far side. Turn it on and run before the water comes out and hope you guessed at the correct temperature or else suffer reaching in with either cold water still or scolding. After the door is installed. Just open the swinging door on the left hand side. Turn the water on and stay out of harms way.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Unger.const said:


> Where the toilet is now there will be a solid glass panel. So if the control was under the shower head then you would have to go into the shower reach clear to the far side. Turn it on and run before the water comes out and hope you guessed at the correct temperature or else suffer reaching in with either cold water still or scolding. After the door is installed. Just open the swinging door on the left hand side. Turn the water on and stay out of harms way.


I guess I don't see the new location as out of harms way, but I can understand the reasoning.

As for the temperature selection that's why I love a temp valve.


----------



## Unger.const

Unger.const said:


> Where the toilet is now there will be a solid glass panel. So if the control was under the shower head then you would have to go into the shower reach clear to the far side. Turn it on and run before the water comes out and hope you guessed at the correct temperature or else suffer reaching in with either cold water still or scolding. After the door is installed. Just open the swinging door on the RIGHT hand side. Turn the water on and stay out of harms way.


I corrected it. Swing door on right hand side.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why move the valve? Seems like you'll turn on the shower and get hit in the face with the stream.


Around here they might allow it this way but not under the shower head if there's fixed glass there. Shower heads tend to spray the water down at a pretty steep angle and hit the floor not much more than 3 feet away. You might get your foot wet.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> Around here they might allow it this way but not under the shower head if there's fixed glass there. Shower heads tend to spray the water down at a pretty steep angle and hit the floor not much more than 3 feet away. You might get your foot wet.


It was a tub (60") and looks like the valve is setback in the middle which would be less than 3'. You are not out of "harms way".

Installing a diverter is a much better solution.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

angus242 said:


> Build your own niche. Perfect fit to your grout joints every time!


Angus, the way you tiled around the border on this shower, how did you space around it? With blocks as spacers or finish nails to hold the next row and than patch the holes? Or some entirely different option?

Thanks


----------



## angus242

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Angus, the way you tiled around the border on this shower, how did you space around it? With blocks as spacers or finish nails to hold the next row and than patch the holes? Or some entirely different option?


Cut strips of Ditra to pad out border. Used cut pieces of spare tile to set row above border. Removed spacer tile and set 2nd layer of Ditra to pad boarder.


----------



## Philament

angus242 said:


> Cut strips of Ditra to pad out border. Used cut pieces of spare tile to set row above border. Removed spacer tile and set 2nd layer of Ditra to pad boarder.


Dare I ask what type of thinset you use between the ditra and Aqua D? And what kind of thinset over the ditra for the mosaic? ...that schluter confuses me.


----------



## jb4211

Schluter recommends UNmodified between Ditra and tile.

And, between substraight and Ditra it's whatever is best for the substraight, often modified.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Some thinset manufactures will pick up Schluter's warranty if you use their product. Specifically Ardex, when using their modified.


----------



## Jspence

I know you've answered this before but where you finding the best deal on your rls system ??


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jspence said:


> I know you've answered this before but where you finding the best deal on your rls system ??


ContractorsDirect.com


----------



## angus242

Philament said:


> Dare I ask what type of thinset you use between the ditra and Aqua D? And what kind of thinset over the ditra for the mosaic? ...that schluter confuses me.


Mapei Ultralite. Yep, modified. And I don't give a rats rear end about it. That glass was set ungrouted for a few days. 

Ultralite is a great thinset and contains BioBlock which is way more important to me than Schluter's goofy rule.


----------



## MarcoPollo

So Angus, you waterproof with a fabric using unmodified and will use ultralite on top even if it's schluter?

So in a nutshell we should be taking what the tile manufacturers tell us (use mod to bond) over schluter's recommendations?


----------



## angus242

MarcoPollo said:


> So Angus, you waterproof with a fabric using unmodified and will use ultralite on top even if it's schluter?
> 
> So in a nutshell we should be taking what the tile manufacturers tell us (use mod to bond) over schluter's recommendations?


No. I use AquaDefense for walls. The Ditra was only for the border. 

I'm not the one you need to listen to. I do what I do and that's my deal. You need to figure out what you want to do based off what your feelings are about the situation.


----------



## MarcoPollo

And that's totally fine. My issue is this:

Most people rave abo fabrice waterproofing (schluter, nobleseal) and they want unmod to bond it. No sweat.

Problem I am finding is on top they want unmodified but with glass borders etc I'm supposed to be use highly mod. Stupid arses need to get into a room and figure it out so all the info doesn't conflict with one another.

When using Aqua D on a tub surround what do you do at the tub seal or do you fir out and drop your substrate to the tub? Curious as I've been asked to just hang blue drywall to the fastening flange of the tub around here and they use Kerri band at the bottom adhered to the tub with kerdifix.


----------



## angus242

MarcoPollo said:


> Most people rave abo fabrice waterproofing (schluter, nobleseal) and they want unmod to bond it. No sweat.


Only Schluter requires unmodified. Show me another fabric that has same requirement.




MarcoPollo said:


> Problem I am finding is on top they want unmodified but with glass borders etc I'm supposed to be use highly mod. Stupid arses need to get into a room and figure it out so all the info doesn't conflict with one another.


Again, Schluter-rule. 




MarcoPollo said:


> When using Aqua D on a tub surround what do you do at the tub seal or do you fir out and drop your substrate to the tub? Curious as I've been asked to just hang blue drywall to the fastening flange of the tub around here and they use Kerri band at the bottom adhered to the tub with kerdifix.


I notch CBU or whatever it takes to get the wallboard material to tub deck. For that seam, I use NobleSealant...Kerdi-Fix same thing.


----------



## Dan_Watson

This may be best for its own thread/fight but has anyone mixed Wedi Board with the Schluter pan?


----------



## TNTRenovate

MarcoPollo said:


> And that's totally fine. My issue is this:
> 
> Most people rave abo fabrice waterproofing (schluter, nobleseal) and they want unmod to bond it. No sweat.
> 
> Problem I am finding is on top they want unmodified but with glass borders etc I'm supposed to be use highly mod. Stupid arses need to get into a room and figure it out so all the info doesn't conflict with one another.
> 
> When using Aqua D on a tub surround what do you do at the tub seal or do you fir out and drop your substrate to the tub? Curious as I've been asked to just hang blue drywall to the fastening flange of the tub around here and they use Kerri band at the bottom adhered to the tub with kerdifix.


I know you directed this at Angus, and he will answer, just thought I would throw my 2 cents in.

I butt the CBU to the tub flange and 100% silicone caulk the joint. I'm not too worried about water penetrating that joint. When I install the tile it comes down to the tub (as close as I can get without touching the tub, usually a white 1/16" wedge).


----------



## Dan_Watson

MarcoPollo said:


> And that's totally fine. My issue is this:
> 
> Most people rave abo fabrice waterproofing (schluter, nobleseal) and they want unmod to bond it. No sweat.
> 
> Problem I am finding is on top they want unmodified but with glass borders etc I'm supposed to be use highly mod. Stupid arses need to get into a room and figure it out so all the info doesn't conflict with one another.
> 
> When using Aqua D on a tub surround what do you do at the tub seal or do you fir out and drop your substrate to the tub? Curious as I've been asked to just hang blue drywall to the fastening flange of the tub around here and they use Kerri band at the bottom adhered to the tub with kerdifix.


Over Kerdi we run the tile to the start of the glass, skim in the Ditraset. Next day set glass in Adesilex P10 over the Ditraset, then finish any tile above or around with the Ditraset. 

Works fine for us. The tile is not grouted for at least a couple days. We do not do any of these 4 day bathroom jobs so it is not an issue to let it sit.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Cutting so close to the room you are working in saves a ton of time. The tent has already paid for itself with saved labor.


----------



## MarcoPollo

TNTSERVICES said:


> I know you directed this at Angus, and he will answer, just thought I would throw my 2 cents in.
> 
> I butt the CBU to the tub flange and 100% silicone caulk the joint. I'm not too worried about water penetrating that joint. When I install the tile it comes down to the tub (as close as I can get without touching the tub, usually a white 1/16" wedge).


Few. This is my method except I have been leaving an eighth at the tub. Thought somehow I was hacking up again.

Need to work on my confidence lol


----------



## TNTRenovate

MarcoPollo said:


> Few. This is my method except I have been leaving an eighth at the tub. Thought somehow I was hacking up again.
> 
> Need to work on my confidence lol


I must underline that this is my method, but the TCNA recommends the overlap in all installations.


----------



## Knight-Builder

TNTSERVICES said:


> I must underline that this is my method, but the TCNA recommends the overlap in all installations.


That's one of the things that puzzled me in TCNA recommendations. 

I've always done the same as Rob, butting the flange and silicone rather than overlapping, my theory being an overlap, coupled with a possible hairline in the final surround-to-tile seal would invite capillary action.

Butting board and having a smidgen of tile going beyond the backer and covering the tub flange sans thinset creates enough of a void to negate this (at least in my mind).


----------



## tjbnwi

Butt to top of flange, seal, set tile.

The Sika concrete repair caulk at Home Depot is the same as Noble Seal and Kerdi-Fix.

Tom


----------



## angus242

tjbnwi said:


> The Sika concrete repair caulk at Home Depot is the same as Noble Seal and Kerdi-Fix.


Hmmm, interesting statement.

While their attributes are similar, even NobleSealant and Kerdi-Fix aren't the same as each other.

Here's what I'd question. Noble and Kerdi and designed to be bonding agents and waterproofing. I guess I'd question whether a crack filler would give the proper adhesion to bond materials together.

I'm sure I'm splitting hairs here and if used as just a sealant, I wouldn't doubt the capabilities. But I don't think I'd stray away from using NobleSealant when bonding shower materials together.


----------



## HS345

angus242 said:


> Hmmm, interesting statement.
> 
> While their attributes are similar, even NobleSealant and Kerdi-Fix aren't the same as each other.
> 
> Here's what I'd question. Noble and Kerdi and designed to be bonding agents and waterproofing. I guess I'd question whether a crack filler would give the proper adhesion to bond materials together.
> 
> I'm sure I'm splitting hairs here and if used as just a sealant, I wouldn't doubt the capabilities. But I don't think I'd stray away from using NobleSealant when bonding shower materials together.


The disparity in price alone tells me they aren't "the same". Usually the old adage, "you get what you pay for" holds true. If I were using Noble, I'd use their sealant, when using Kerdi, I use Kerdifix. It really is good stuff and worth the price to me.


----------



## angus242

HS345 said:


> If I were using Noble, I'd use their sealant, when using Kerdi, I use Kerdifix. It really is good stuff and worth the price to me.


I do the same. Noble for Noble, Kerdi for Kerdi. The price is merely part of the shower assembly cost.

Honestly, I like workability of Kerdi-Fix but use NobleSealant more often because of the NobleSeal I use in all showers.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

angus242 said:


> I do the same. Noble for Noble, Kerdi for Kerdi. The price is merely part of the shower assembly cost.
> 
> Honestly, I like workability of Kerdi-Fix but use NobleSealant more often because of the NobleSeal I use in all showers.



I thought you used AD. Hybrid install?


----------



## angus242

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hybrid install?


Yep. I use Kerdi curb, drain and pan with NobleSeal on top. AD the walls and niche.


----------



## srwcontracting

One thing I got out of coverings this last week was these companies don't like to warranty their products when mixing
Seems 1 year would be about it if you did
Lifetime for laticrete and mapei if using all their products (waterproofing, thinset, grout, etc)

Might be different for noble since they don't have a full line


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

angus242 said:


> Very nice! I got the pics while I was mid-floor leveling in a bathroom so didn't see them until later.
> 
> See, it's not too hard to do to make it fit within your joints, right?
> 
> General question for Rondec users. Why not use the inside corners instead of mitering? Just curious. I will miter Quadec and Jolly unless the the customer wants the Quandec factory corners.


Well not when you know how. :laughing: Heck, once you know it's an option it's automatically easier...

Well that's the 2nd job I've used Rondec on and the first was just across the front edge of a corner bench. I like the look of the miter. Haven't used the corners yet but I think I wouldn't like them as much. In my mind, they'd start looking more commercial as Rob calls it. I thought this way looked nice. The client was thrilled with them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

That's what my last niche looked like Angus. Some crazy low voltage guy had the balls to tell me it didn't look as good as if Angus had done it. I try to learn when I can...


----------



## charimon

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Thanks Craig. It turned out better than any niche I've done yet. Angus was kind enough to tell me how he does it.
> 
> I was thinking of you today though. Didn't you mention at some point using the pamfast hot glue gun for gluing the Schluter corners together?
> 
> They went together and stayed together better than I thought they would but I think it could be helpful to glue them together and not have to keep messing with them.


Yes I have been glueing them. 
I bought a 3' stick of 1/8" thick 1 1/2 aluminum angle and I cut 1/8 angle strips that i set in the open area of the miter and fill with Pam tite 
makes a super nice tight strong mitered frame. 

1 Layout your nitche opening size. 
2 Cut your pices 
3 Lay them out on a flat surface.
4 You may want to lay the corners on masking tape to keep them together in case you bump them setting the corner piece or if you have to flip them over.
5 You may want to tack the corner with a lil drop of pamtite
6 Slide in a corner piece
7 Make sure the miter is tight and fill the area with pamtite. repeat all corners
8 Make sure your nitche and low tile row are where they need to be 
9 Slide your mitered nitche into the set tile row.
10 Make sure your miter frame is whenr you want it and glue the upper two corners with pamtite. 
11 Set the rest of your tile.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

That looks great Biker!

I love the look of slate, but I've always been shy of the maintenance of it in a shower. What kind of sealer did you go with? 
Was that gauged slate?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TaylorMadeCon said:


> That looks great Biker!
> 
> I love the look of slate, but I've always been shy of the maintenance of it in a shower. What kind of sealer did you go with?
> Was that gauged slate?



It's just a ceramic tile. Not real slate. So no sealer on it.


----------



## Evan1968

Nice job everyone! Looking good!:thumbsup:

Just a few things we have been working on...

Cool backsplash...
Tub to shower conversion...
The first of a few Chipotle Mexican Grille's we have been contracted to do...


----------



## overanalyze

Will the 8mm wheel that comes with the Rubi Speed 26 be ok for glass or should I get the 6mm?


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Will the 8mm wheel that comes with the Rubi Speed 26 be ok for glass or should I get the 6mm?


Get the 6 also. (I don't know if this is the correct answer, just wanted to help you spend your money).

Tom


----------



## rrk

srwcontracting said:


> One thing I got out of coverings this last week was these companies don't like to warranty their products when mixing
> Seems 1 year would be about it if you did
> Lifetime for laticrete and mapei if using all their products (waterproofing, thinset, grout, etc)
> 
> Might be different for noble since they don't have a full line


At a Schluter seminar last year I was told unless you buy your Schluter products from and authorized distributor they will not honor the warranty. And that there is no authorized dealer on ebay, a few guys said they buy the kits there and the instructor said those are not actual kits but parts put together to make a kit. I don't see how where it was purchased should void a warranty.


----------



## overanalyze

I don't doubt it. Electronics industry is similar. It is to protect their dealers and try and keep their product name clean...imho.


----------



## TNTRenovate

rrk said:


> At a Schluter seminar last year I was told unless you buy your Schluter products from and authorized distributor they will not honor the warranty. And that there is no authorized dealer on ebay, a few guys said they buy the kits there and the instructor said those are not actual kits but parts put together to make a kit. I don't see how where it was purchased should void a warranty.


One word: knockoff

Yet are protecting themselves from cheap knockoffs.


----------



## jb4211

Knock off, used, damaged, etc., all being sold as new.


----------



## srwcontracting

Evan1968 said:


> Nice job everyone! Looking good!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things we have been working on...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool backsplash...
> 
> Tub to shower conversion...
> 
> The first of a few Chipotle Mexican Grille's we have been contracted to do...



Looks great
What kind of bench is that in the shower?
Looking to do a similar deal soon


----------



## Evan1968

Better Bench by Innovis.

www.innoviscorp.com/better-bench


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

*What Tile Project Are You Working On?*



srwcontracting said:


> Looks great
> What kind of bench is that in the shower?
> Looking to do a similar deal soon



A much faster and also cheaper was is to use 2" Kerdi board. You can cut it with a knife, and you use Kerdi Fix sealant to glue it to the wall.

We have used the better bench before but it costs more than the KB (assuming you use the sheet of KB for more than just one bench) and you have to mix up mud to fill it which is not needed with the KB.


----------



## Spencer

Nothing special. I haven't done a lot of tile backsplashes. I'd like to do more.


----------



## Splinter

Can a floating Kerdi--board bench really hold the weight of a 200lb person sitting on it?


----------



## tjbnwi

Splinter said:


> Can a floating Kerdi--board bench really hold the weight of a 200lb person sitting on it?


It will hold 600 pounds.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

Splinter said:


> Can a floating Kerdi--board bench really hold the weight of a 200lb person sitting on it?


Structural foam is the key.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> It will hold 600 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Where'd you get the actual number Tom? That's how many bags of thinset it held before it broke? :laughing:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Knight-Builder said:


> Up here, it's the norm for all the fancy trowels and such used during the demos to be handed out at the end too!



Let's hope it's the same in BC!


----------



## jb4211

overanalyze said:


> Got the Kerdi done today. I like the system. Going to flood test tomorrow.


If thinset is not waterproof, and that is the only adhesive holding the seams together, what prevents the flood test from failing?


----------



## angus242

Long story but it's because of the fleece on the Kerdi and the 2" overlap.


----------



## jb4211

I know the answer I was told, and I don't think that's it. 

Basically, it boils down to water pressure. Under normal showering conditions there isn't enough water pressure directed at the seam to push or force the water through the thinset between the fabrics. Hydrostatic pressure is not high enough to induce failure.

I understand it, but actually believing it 100% is proving to be a little more difficult.


----------



## angus242

jb4211 said:


> I know the answer I was told, and I don't think that's it.
> 
> Basically, it boils down to water pressure. Under normal showering conditions there isn't enough water pressure directed at the seam to push or force the water through the thinset between the fabrics. Hydrostatic pressure is not high enough to induce failure.
> 
> I understand it, but actually believing it 100% is proving to be a little more difficult.


Yes, that's the long version. The fleece and thinset together stop wicking at a certain point and that's that.

How many Kerdi seamed installation failures do you think there are?


----------



## overanalyze

I don't quite understand it either but I will see how my flood test went in the morning. 

Who flood tests every shower they do?


----------



## tjbnwi

I flood test. Normally overnight, not 24 hours. I have yet to have a leak or see a seam come loose.

Tom


----------



## jb4211

Angus, I'm sure it works or we would be well aware of the constant failures.

I guess my doubtfulness is because it goes against common sense. Meaning, if the adhesive (thinset) is known to be porous allowing air and/or water to pass through, isn't it ironic that this same substance can provide a water tight seal when used as the bonding agent of two pieces of fabric?


----------



## HS345

jb4211 said:


> If thinset is not waterproof, and that is the only adhesive holding the seams together, what prevents the flood test from failing?


It's magic.


----------



## HS345

jb4211 said:


> Angus, I'm sure it works or we would be well aware of the constant failures.
> 
> I guess my doubtfulness is because it goes against common sense. Meaning, if the adhesive (thinset) is known to be porous allowing air and/or water to pass through, isn't it ironic that this same substance can provide a water tight seal when used as the bonding agent of two pieces of fabric?


Schluter tests the seams with a 10 or 12 inch column of water 14 feet high. It's not ironic, it's science.


----------



## jb4211

HS345 said:


> Schluter tests the seams with a 10 or 12 inch column of water 14 feet high. It's not ironic, it's science.


And by science, you mean magic?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

My first floor job with travertine. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'm using the Montolit levelling system, and it's not too shabby. I can get a bag of 500 for $100. I feel like there is a strategic way to cut down on the amount of clips I use per tile, have you guys found any shortcuts with a TLS?


----------



## Golden view

overanalyze said:


> Who flood tests every shower they do?


I do. It's a required inspection here. And I'm glad it is.


----------



## Golden view

jb4211 said:


> Angus, I'm sure it works or we would be well aware of the constant failures.
> 
> I guess my doubtfulness is because it goes against common sense. Meaning, if the adhesive (thinset) is known to be porous allowing air and/or water to pass through, isn't it ironic that this same substance can provide a water tight seal when used as the bonding agent of two pieces of fabric?


Consider there are countless other materials that don't do their job until they're combined with another material or installed in a particular way.


----------



## angus242

overanalyze said:


> Who flood tests every shower they do?


Only code or needs to be inspected in certain towns, not all.

I flood test. I try to set my schedule so I can start the test on Friday and come back Monday for the results.


----------



## Golden view

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 175146
> 
> 
> My first floor job with travertine. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'm using the Montolit levelling system, and it's not too shabby. I can get a bag of 500 for $100. I feel like there is a strategic way to cut down on the amount of clips I use per tile, have you guys found any shortcuts with a TLS?


I'm new to leveling systems but I'm sold on them. I use RLS. The clips cost less (at least in quantities of 2000)

Many diagrams show just one clip per side, but for larger tile 2 seem necessary.


----------



## madmax718

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 175146
> 
> 
> My first floor job with travertine. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'm using the Montolit levelling system, and it's not too shabby. I can get a bag of 500 for $100. I feel like there is a strategic way to cut down on the amount of clips I use per tile, have you guys found any shortcuts with a TLS?


Dont know on the TLS, but the RLS is approved for corner use.









Sorry, thats only when using the 3D clips, and not the regular. 
regular spacers when doing the + or the T anyways, and the wedge will still pull all 3 or 4 tiles into position.


----------



## HS345

http://www.progressprofiles.com/english/news_completa.php?idnews=23 

A buddy of mine is using these and says he absolutely loves them.


----------



## madmax718

I dont get this one as much- so to deal with varying thicknesses of floor covering, you need to get a whole set of barrels? 

How costly is this system?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

So I've removed all this crap tile, and replaced it with 12 x 12 travertine. It's about 140 ft2 with that semi-circle stair to cut around. Working by yourself, how long would it take you guys to just lay the tile. It's installed over Ditra. 
The reason I ask is that when I quoted this job I figured a little over a day to set the tile, but for some reason it's taken 2 full days. I can't figure out what I'm missing to be more efficient.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

There is no way I would have set all that in a day by myself. Then there is the question of, how perfect of an install are you going for?

A zero lippage job takes a good bit longer to lay than one that 1/32 or 1/16 is ok.

I'm pretty sure I'm no where near as fast a tile setter as some guys, but when I'm done, it looks good. My brother and I laid about 100 sq ft of 6x24 plank the other night and that was about 6 hrs from arriving at the site to leaving. That was including undercutting jambs and it was a bath and laundry room so wouldn't have laid as fast as that open space.

One of the problems with being an employee and not estimating is that my Dad probably has a better feel for how quick we do things than I do.

Bottom line, no way I would have done that in a day. 2 sounds fine to me. Especially considering the curve. Hopefully the tile guys will chime in.


----------



## Evan1968

The semi circle killed you. Thats a 2 day set by yourself. 

The "how fast" or "how many feet can you set in a day" inferences come up now and again. Lot depends on the setter, the material, what its going over and how wide open the area is. 
I have set 15ft in a day (8hours) and I have done 500ft in a day by myself. Everyone is different and every situation is different. The bottom line is however fast or slow someone is, when its done, it looks perfect and the check clears. 
I know it can become a d!ck measuring contest between serious full time setters on "how many feet in so many hours". I have 2 really competitive guys on my crew that sometimes will run it up the flagpole and see who salutes. Its fun to watch and its all for bragging rights and loser pays for dinner. 


...slow or fast, do it right.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I'm quite anal about my lippage and grout lines, so I know that slows me down. I've never been about speed, but I like to know if I'm in the right ballpark.


----------



## angus242

Cuts are always what slow you down. For a floor, you might only have a few cuts that are exposed, as most will get covered by shoe or under cabs. But regardless, cutting is slow. 

What I like to do is lay all full tiles on day 1 and then go back and fill in cuts on day 2. The benefit I feel is day one you tile yourself out of a room and it goes relatively quick. The next day, you can walk on the full tiles so you're not hindered or slowed by freshly set tiles. If you are by yourself, trying to be as close to your cutting station helps. I'll actually make many of the cuts before even mixing thinset. No need to have to keep mixing buckets because the cuts are taking too long in real-time. 

I know I'm slow. The last 500 sq ft floor I did; took 2 days to lay all full. 1.5 to install cuts. 1/2 day to grout.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I precut most of my bathrooms now a days. But I also always have a helper. We snap our lines, figure the layout, and my helper makes the cuts while I work on other things.

It's great to just turn and burn. Everything is cut and laid in less than a day. 

If I were alone I would do the same thing as you. Full tiles then cuts.


----------



## angus242

TNTSERVICES said:


> I precut most of my bathrooms now a days. But I also always have a helper. We snap our lines, figure the layout, and my helper makes the cuts while I work on other things.
> 
> It's great to just turn and burn. Everything is cut and laid in less than a day.
> 
> If I were alone I would do the same thing as you. Full tiles then cuts.


Oh yes, a helper is awesome. On the few, rare occasions I had a cut man, that was cool.

I have been the cut-man on others' jobs. That's pretty easy money.


----------



## SamM

angus242 said:


> Cuts are always what slow you down. For a floor, you might only have a few cuts that are exposed, as most will get covered by shoe or under cabs. But regardless, cutting is slow.
> 
> What I like to do is lay all full tiles on day 1 and then go back and fill in cuts on day 2. The benefit I feel is day one you tile yourself out of a room and it goes relatively quick. The next day, you can walk on the full tiles so you're not hindered or slowed by freshly set tiles. If you are by yourself, trying to be as close to your cutting station helps. I'll actually make many of the cuts before even mixing thinset. No need to have to keep mixing buckets because the cuts are taking too long in real-time.
> 
> I know I'm slow. The last 500 sq ft floor I did; took 2 days to lay all full. 1.5 to install cuts. 1/2 day to grout.


I've only ever done one tile floor, but that's what I did too. It just made more sense. Glad to know I was thinking right.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> I precut most of my bathrooms now a days. But I also always have a helper. We snap our lines, figure the layout, and my helper makes the cuts while I work on other things.
> 
> It's great to just turn and burn. Everything is cut and laid in less than a day.
> 
> If I were alone I would do the same thing as you. Full tiles then cuts.



Do you snap lines for every row of tile? Or just key lines? What if the tiles aren't the exact same size?


----------



## Knight-Builder

angus242 said:


> Cuts are always what slow you down. For a floor, you might only have a few cuts that are exposed, as most will get covered by shoe or under cabs. But regardless, cutting is slow.
> 
> What I like to do is lay all full tiles on day 1 and then go back and fill in cuts on day 2. The benefit I feel is day one you tile yourself out of a room and it goes relatively quick. The next day, you can walk on the full tiles so you're not hindered or slowed by freshly set tiles. If you are by yourself, trying to be as close to your cutting station helps. I'll actually make many of the cuts before even mixing thinset. No need to have to keep mixing buckets because the cuts are taking too long in real-time.
> 
> I know I'm slow. The last 500 sq ft floor I did; took 2 days to lay all full. 1.5 to install cuts. 1/2 day to grout.


Angus, I like the idea of full tiles one day, cuts the next. I've never run a floor tile job that way before, but I think I'll give it a whirl next big solo floor. Thanks :thumbup:

Most larger floors we run a crew of two or three, but with the business expanding and jobs overlapping, I can see myself having to tackle upcoming floor jobs by myself most of the time.


----------



## angus242

I believe he was saying he pre-cuts the entire bathroom. I've done that too. So you dry fit the entire floor and as long as you start in the same spot, your lines aren't life or death.


----------



## Tinstaafl

angus242 said:


> So you dry fit the entire floor and as long as you start in the same spot, your lines aren't life or death.


Hard to believe that dry-fitting the whole thing would be all that efficient. But I'm willing to be convinced by those who have done it.

I've always thought that laying out the materials twice was pretty much a self-evident time waster.


----------



## overanalyze

So here is something that may be useful to someone...today I was tiling the mixer valve wall. I used the Kerdi valve gasket. I couldn't find anything quick to mark the radius on the tile. The DVD that came with the kit was laying close...it was a perfect match...lol. The hole let me hold it right over the center to mark my tile too.  Of course if I wouldn't have thrown away the template they provide I could've used that too.


----------



## angus242

Tinstaafl said:


> Hard to believe that dry-fitting the whole thing would be all that efficient. But I'm willing to be convinced by those who have done it.
> 
> I've always thought that laying out the materials twice was pretty much a self-evident time waster.


If I'm by myself, I don't find it to be inefficient. Because when you're in a small space and constantly need to get up and down for cutting in that space, that becomes more time consuming to me. Especially when you're fighting the clock with the bucket of thinset. Having to stop because you lost your thinset is easily a 25 minute delay in cleaning and getting a new one back in. 

Cleaning buckets and mixing new thinset is something I try to avoid. Depending on my costs, I hate paying myself $35+/hour to do such menial tasks. I'd rather spend my time on making sure the layout is as good as can be. 

I'm not about to claim it's the best way, it's just my way to get 'er done the best way *I* can. 

Of course, when you job cost and realize how much time you spent doing laborer tasks, it no longer is $35/hour when you pay yourself :laughing: :sad:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you snap lines for every row of tile? Or just key lines? What if the tiles aren't the exact same size?


Just two reference lines prep to each other.

Unless they are rectified we count on there being a variance. We make it up on the edges. We may leave a few tiles to cut when we set.

I've gone to Menards for a material run and come back and my guy had the floor laid out and cut. On a standard 5x8-10x10, there are at most 40 cuts. And most of those can be snapped in a few minutes. Toilets and closets are the most time consuming cuts.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tinstaafl said:


> Hard to believe that dry-fitting the whole thing would be all that efficient. But I'm willing to be convinced by those who have done it.
> 
> I've always thought that laying out the materials twice was pretty much a self-evident time waster.


You don't have to lay out all of the tile, just two rows perp to each other. Then use a neat tool called a tape measure. You lay your two rows and take numbers.

Definitely faster than setting the field and then coming back on another day to set the cuts. Most bathrooms are cut in less than an hour and laid in about the same. So about four man hours and the floor is done. One bucket of thinset, one mix, one clean up. Saves time and money all the easy around.


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> So here is something that may be useful to someone...today I was tiling the mixer valve wall. I used the Kerdi valve gasket. I couldn't find anything quick to mark the radius on the tile. The DVD that came with the kit was laying close...it was a perfect match...lol. The hole let me hold it right over the center to mark my tile too.  Of course if I wouldn't have thrown away the template they provide I could've used that too.


Finally a productive use for their DVD.


----------



## overanalyze

I dry fit this one this morning...only had 4 full tile mats and everything else was cut. Man I hate cheap mats when you have to cut loose tile to even up reveals.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

overanalyze said:


> I dry fit this one this morning...only had 4 full tile mats and everything else was cut. Man I hate cheap mats when you have to cut loose tile to even up reveals.



Very nice! That is a clean looking install, no mortar clumps to be seen!


----------



## Knight-Builder

TNTSERVICES said:


> You don't have to lay out all of the tile, just two rows perp to each other. Then use a neat tool called a tape measure. You lay your two rows and take numbers.
> 
> Definitely faster than setting the field and then coming back on another day to set the cuts. Most bathrooms are cut in less than an hour and laid in about the same. So about four man hours and the floor is done. One bucket of thinset, one mix, one clean up. Saves time and money all the easy around.


I tend to do a dry like tnt and for the exact reasons he noted.

It cuts back greatly on thinset mixing, clean up, and cutting. So really, there's not time lost. Additionally, I find I can set tile more smoothly when I've done a dry run as my mind has developed a... Let's say 'pattern' memory.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I finished this foyer yesterday. In total it was 4.5 days of work; 1/2 day to demo old tile and scrape old thinset. 1 to lay extra plywood and Ditra, 2 to set tile, and 1 to clean grout lines, grout, buff, and clean up. 

About 18 hours to lay the travertine. I have no idea how guys are making money laying tile for $5.00 a square foot!!


----------



## angus242

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I have no idea how guys are making money laying tile for $5.00 a square foot!!


That's why you don't set a price based on sq/ft


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

angus242 said:


> That's why you don't set a price based on sq/ft



No I never do other than to check my own price. But my supplier has an in-house installer, and he is charged out at 6/ft grouting included. Too many variables with tile to do square foot methinks.


----------



## MarcoPollo

One of the big tile guys who I do work for (he has branches into build/sell too now as apparently he has too much money lol) and does some of my work charges $10/ft with no complaints and he usually has a doorway surcharge and all kinds of other stuff to cover himself.

I agree though that square footage doesn't work.

I had one investor tell me that he had a guy to tile for $2.50 a square and asked me to apply that to a 4x5 area... $50 to install it lol.


----------



## charimon

I have to totally disagree with you guys. On floors Sqft pricing rules. 

$$ for tearout, $$$ for mud set tearout, $$$ for seting tile, +$ for pattern, +$ for stone. I make a lot more money as a SQft only sub. This way There is no "I thot that was included". Want me to move a fridge great it is $, need to pull and replace trim, no problem it is $. Sub floor is Rotted, $$$ we can do it. your concrete is out of tolerance no problem $$$. 
With showers I prefer a per Item pricing. "fine" level fit and finish +$$, Nitche $$, Bench $$, Linier drain $$ 

I also have a Minimum install charge

All this being said I no longer work direct for home owners. My contractors love that they know my prices, they can make their bids and not have to call and schedule me to come look. 

The fact that I am productively on site for 30+ hours a week, as opposed to overhead work, more than makes up for any money i may be leaving on the table by bidding it other ways.


----------



## charimon

Okey new Mini topic

which looks better the Cigar trim starting at the edge of the vertical tile or going under it. here is what i am asking about 
note it is only in 2 places and one is at a shower corner.

go with as is or like the one pic where it is being held in place?


----------



## tjbnwi

Under as in the one being held. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

As is. The vertical tile is the line of demarcation. Unless your base wraps leave it as is.


----------



## charimon

I changed them I didnt like how they were different. so made them both the same.


----------



## overanalyze

That's gonna be fun to grout.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

So Craig, I gotta ask what is the sander for?


----------



## overanalyze

I am guessing easing edges of cuts...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I guess that makes sense. What paper is on it Craig? We almost never work with natural stone but that's a neat idea I'd like to hear more about.


----------



## overanalyze

I was using my Rotex today to smooth the edge of the glass tiles after I snapped them. I just used some 120 rubin.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I was using my Rotex today to smooth the edge of the glass tiles after I snapped them. I just used some 120 rubin.


Try this;

http://www.tool-home.com/products/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=diamant&x=0&y=0

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling

charimon said:


> I have to totally disagree with you guys. On floors Sqft pricing rules.
> 
> $$ for tearout, $$$ for mud set tearout, $$$ for seting tile, +$ for pattern, +$ for stone. I make a lot more money as a SQft only sub. This way There is no "I thot that was included". Want me to move a fridge great it is $, need to pull and replace trim, no problem it is $. Sub floor is Rotted, $$$ we can do it. your concrete is out of tolerance no problem $$$.
> With showers I prefer a per Item pricing. "fine" level fit and finish +$$, Nitche $$, Bench $$, Linier drain $$
> 
> I also have a Minimum install charge
> 
> All this being said I no longer work direct for home owners. My contractors love that they know my prices, they can make their bids and not have to call and schedule me to come look.
> 
> The fact that I am productively on site for 30+ hours a week, as opposed to overhead work, more than makes up for any money i may be leaving on the table by bidding it other ways.


If my GC would check half of what's on your list, I could do that too. But I just get "give me a sqft price" without the important info included.


----------



## charimon

I use the RO90 on Travertean because it is a lot less messy than using my Flex. I use brilliant- I have boxes of it (I lend out my sanders but they have to buy a box of paper :thumbsup: to help out.)

It will be fun to grout. tec Silverado. Then Enrich n seal next week They have a copper tub going in after that.


----------



## charimon

olzo55 said:


> If my GC would check half of what's on your list, I could do that too. But I just get "give me a sqft price" without the important info included.


That always sucks. Consider a price list with line items for 95% of the tasks we face. Give it to him let him know you will do anything he wants done as long as it is in the job sheet. if there is anything missing that is necessary to complete the job you call to get authorization at those rates.


----------



## GO Remodeling

Craig, so how did you break out that shower? How many line items? Is there a factor for second floor all the way in the back off the house?


----------



## charimon

That shower was a broken down on these (demo was done)
SF = sqft pricing
IP = Item pricing
LF + Linier foot pricing

Install backer. SF
Install kerdi kit IP
instal stone mosaic wall SF with pattern and stone upcharges
Install Inserts IP
Install trim LF 
Install drain IP
Install curb LF
Install Cigar trim LF
Fine level IP
Install Ditra heat SF = IP for 
Install floor SF + stone + Pattern upcharges


----------



## overanalyze

Glass subway tile on a kitchen we remodeled. The MK glass blade did great!!


----------



## GO Remodeling

ohenessey,

Very classic look. Like the wainscoat with that tile. Turned out great!


----------



## Golden view

olzo55 said:


> Andrew sweet work! your penny tile had no paper face? I had glass pennies once with paper. Slow install. I took the paper off as I went to be sure the joints looked right.


The glass pennies had paper which was great, but I got some thinset pressed out so I spent a couple hours cleaning that out.

The ceramic ones didn't have paper and I had some issues. Live and learn.


----------



## GO Remodeling

I was thinking the other day of what tile has been the biggest pain to install. Penny tile was in the top two.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Quick sale project. Refinishing the base and new tile. I know, no no on the pattern, but it works. The floor will be a 1/3 offest.


----------



## PCI

TNT, what type of spacers are those?


----------



## TNTRenovate

PCI said:


> TNT, what type of spacers are those?


Riamondi RLS leveling system.


----------



## PCI

Thanks


----------



## Knight-Builder

TNTSERVICES said:


> Quick sale project. Refinishing the base and new tile. I know, no no on the pattern, but it works. The floor will be a 1/3 offest.


Looks like it's going to be a sharp looking shower.

And don't feel so bad about the pattern... I've done it a few times using the RLS clips when the client absolutely insisted that they wanted that layout.

Nice job and don't forget to show us the finished product.


----------



## srwcontracting

2 bathrooms all same tile (not sure why people do that?)

Used the vim level entry shower this time.


----------



## Jspence

TNTSERVICES said:


> Riamondi RLS leveling system.



I noticed your using the red clips how do they compare to the others, I've been using the 3ds


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jspence said:


> I noticed your using the red clips how do they compare to the others, I've been using the 3ds


Have always used the 1/8" clips so I have no comparison.


----------



## Texas Wax

*Preppers Delight -1*

This is a unique one. Tile this hole up :thumbsup:

and they used a 3" core bit to cut the slab out


----------



## Texas Wax

*Preppers delight -2*

A little GFRC pre cast slab and trap door, 8000# strength or better.

A bit of matching caulk around the trap door and it's done


----------



## overanalyze

That is freaking awesome!!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

So what is the purpose of that? It looks very cool and creative.


----------



## Texas Wax

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So what is the purpose of that?


Access to the tunnel that plumbing and electric was run through for a new island cabinet. HO opted not to fill it back in.


----------



## awayne

This is a bathroom I did before thinking about getting into the business. This bathroom was only my 3rd tile job I ever did. I did my kitchen floor 20x20 tile and 6x6 backsplash in my kitchen as well. You can see the before and after results. 

Let me know what you all think. Also, first time ever doing crown molding as well.


----------



## overanalyze

Glass was installed today. Also had to touch up some grout on the floor. In some spots the epoxy shrank/sagged into the joint?? Sucked buying another bucket for it but I didn't feel right about using color matched caulk. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Jspence

Bella Cera Genova 1/2 engineered







3 Rooms and some stairs


----------



## Keeyter

Jspence said:


> Bella Cera Genova 1/2 engineered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Rooms and some stairs


Where's the tile? Did i read the tread title wrong. Darn old age, I'm losing it.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Nick1001 said:


> That's what I wanted to do. Like you said, the customers always right. I layed out everything and she moved tiles where she wanted them.


Not when they are wrong. I've got no problem telling them no. Layout is another story, but niches on an exterior wall would get me to day no way and list the reasons why.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not when they are wrong. I've got no problem telling them no. Layout is another story, but niches on an exterior wall would get me to day no way and list the reasons why.


I'm assuming that two reasons would be insulation and damage from exterior work?

I build them with foam which helps the insulation aspect and if you tell the client to be aware of their niche that is on an exterior wall and inform and exterior crews doing work on the house, that aspect is also semi manageable.

I guess I feel like it's not preferred but we won't not build you a niche if you want it there.

What am I missing?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm assuming that two reasons would be insulation and damage from exterior work?
> 
> I build them with foam which helps the insulation aspect and if you tell the client to be aware of their niche that is on an exterior wall and inform and exterior crews doing work on the house, that aspect is also semi manageable.
> 
> I guess I feel like it's not preferred but we won't not build you a niche if you want it there.
> 
> What am I missing?


You are also not in my climate. We had sub zero temperatures for 29 days straight two years ago. I'm not betting my rep on a piece of foam board with an r-value of 2.2 for every 1/2".

EDIT: You might be able to educate them but in one ear and out the other. It would need to be in writing in more than one place.


----------



## jb4211

I really think, I don't care what you tell the customer, if it fails it will be your fault for installing it.

I don't think I've ever met a customer who openly accepts the blame.

Just like when the HO hires a hack to do the work rather than a highly qualified contractor whose bid was much, much higher. They never blame themselves. They blame the hack.

Imagine if people shopped around for doctors like they do contractors. HO needs his appendix out. One doctor at a highly respected hospital wants $65,000.00 to perform the surgery. But, a guy the HO works with, knows a guy who tinkers on weekends who will do it for $300.00. It has to be cash though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I'm not entirely sure I can agree with that Jon. It's not the installation that failed, someone else damaged it (siding crew).

However, because of the obvious significant chance that could happen one day, I do agree with Rob that putting it in writing would be good.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm not entirely sure I can agree with that Jon. It's not the installation that failed, someone else damaged it (siding crew).
> 
> However, because of the obvious significant chance that could happen one day, I do agree with Rob that putting it in writing would be good.


My head just gets filled with what if's. What if the customer sells the home and raves about you and your work. The new owner has some exterior work done and boom, they blast a nail through the niche.

The other issue is you really can't cover all circumstances in a contract. When the one circumstance arises that you didn't cover you will get the blame even though other circumstance you did cover came close to the one that happened.

I think Jon's point was that it's human nature to want to wiggle out of the blame. If their siding contractor does blast through the niche, even though everyone was told, the siding contractor won't take the blame and the customer is going to be hard pressed to come back to you and say, here's a few thousand dollars to fix this.

I would rather live knowing the niches would never be affected by weather or "unforeseen" circumstances. I would rather never get that call, or better yet, have to worry about getting that call.

I just don't see an upside to putting them on the exterior. There is two to three other options. I have actually started placing them on the knee wall or under the shower head. Looks nicer to me. When you look into the shower you don't see bottles of soaps and personal products. :thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211

I just don't think installing then like they were was in-line with the best building practices.

(Not a knock at you in any way Nick)

Before I recessed them into the wall, I probably would've built the wall out to make room for the recess, or tried to come up with a new idea all together. Just something other that placing the back of the niche so closer to the exterior sheathing.

Again, Nick, not knocking you at all. This is how we all learn. It's impossible to have to deal with every situation first hand. But, because of this site, I feel better prepared to deal with many thanx to discussions like this about the pros & cons.


----------



## Nick1001

jb4211 said:


> I just don't think installing then like they were was in-line with the best building practices.
> 
> (Not a knock at you in any way Nick)
> 
> Before I recessed them into the wall, I probably would've built the wall out to make room for the recess, or tried to come up with a new idea all together. Just something other that placing the back of the niche so closer to the exterior sheathing.
> 
> Again, Nick, not knocking you at all. This is how we all learn. It's impossible to have to deal with every situation first hand. But, because of this site, I feel better prepared to deal with many thanx to discussions like this about the pros & cons.



I fully agree with everything everyone's saying. I did as much as could possibly do to insulate it. It's an old house so the framing was true 2x4's, I also packed the wall out another 1/2" or so when straightening the walls out. So there's 1 1/2" of spray foam behind it and sprayed all around it. I would have much rather seen it in the middle wall.


----------



## Nick1001

I appreciate all the criticism and suggestions. I come to this site to learn as much as I possibly can.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

This is the tile project I'm working on.

Thought I would start with a nice pre-slope...

Then install my .........drain type thing.


----------



## Rhode Island

I don't get a chance to tile much, but I just finished this one today. I spent 2 days getting the tile down and grouted it today. I am not the fastest, but I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> This is the tile project I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would start with a nice pre-slope...
> 
> 
> 
> Then install my .........drain type thing.



Your post made me remember to take a picture to share of a job we just got started on.

















This was demo'd before we showed up for framing. Mud floor and wall shower. It had leaked at some point. 

Someone had torn out the floor, leaving the walls, cut out some of the rotten subfloor, and then put in a new piece of 1/2" ply and used the metal strapping to support the edges where it didn't land on joists.


----------



## overanalyze

That's nice Travis...just Kerdi right over that..lol.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> That's nice Travis...just Kerdi right over that..lol.



Not a bad idea... It's a laundry room now though. It will either get sheet vinyl or tile. Client isn't sure yet.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Another.....subway shower.

(Based on the type of houses I do, and people's love for the white subway tile, I do an awful lot of these....
They seem to take forever though. All those border tiles.....all those tiles...period)

Pre-grout. Two colors coming. Grey floor and niche...white all the rest.

(I think this may be my favorite niche of all time....something about the size/scale......IDK...I just like it)


----------



## TNTRenovate

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Another.....subway shower.
> 
> (Based on the type of houses I do, and people's love for the white subway tile, I do an awful lot of these....
> They seem to take forever though. All those border tiles.....all those tiles...period)
> 
> Pre-grout. Two colors coming. Grey floor and niche...white all the rest.
> 
> (I think this may be my favorite niche of all time....something about the size/scale......IDK...I just like it)


White subway is in. I do another backsplash next week with it.


----------



## MarcoPollo

What thinset do you use for ceilings? I don't do many steam or any showers that usually tile a ceiling but I am curious. 

What size tile would be the Max you would use for a ceiling tile?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

MarcoPollo said:


> What thinset do you use for ceilings? I don't do many steam or any showers that usually tile a ceiling but I am curious.
> 
> What size tile would be the Max you would use for a ceiling tile?



Mapei Ultra-lite. 

But you can use any good thinset for a ceiling. 

They seem gravity defyingly daunting, but they set easier than a wall IMO. 
No spacers....once they are set, they stay put. 

I've set up to 12x12's, but I would set a 36 x 48 if I had one.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

It's been a while since I've tiled a ceiling. Like, since before I found this place. I remember one 12x12 falling off and shattering on the floor.

I know I wasn't back buttering then. I assume normal troweling technique and back butter and the tile will stick just fine?


----------



## country_huck

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's been a while since I've tiled a ceiling. Like, since before I found this place. I remember one 12x12 falling off and shattering on the floor.
> 
> I know I wasn't back buttering then. I assume normal troweling technique and back butter and the tile will stick just fine?



I also mix my thinset a little more wet than I typically do for walls. Getting maximum coverage is key.


----------



## AGullion

Cool, its just a drastic move if the subdrain assembly is set unlevel.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Just finished this up last week. It was a nice little bathroom remodel. Left the old tub though. It was my first time using the Schluter HKU profile on the inside corners, and it was great!


----------



## country_huck

Did about 900 sqft of this travertine laid over strata mat. 

Don't normally do larger floors but I charged a lot and they went for it so not all bad.


----------



## country_huck

Shower repair turned into new shower , tub surround and flooring.


----------



## country_huck

Barrier free shower. Another shower repair turned into new shower and flooring. Had to replace structure do to rot.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

country_huck said:


> View attachment 229577
> View attachment 229585
> View attachment 229593
> 
> 
> Barrier free shower. Another shower repair turned into new shower and flooring. Had to replace structure do to rot.



Love this shower.

Beautiful job.


----------



## srwcontracting

Fantastic work man!
Really like the shower


----------



## PCI

How do you get away with no curb on the shower. I get it when there is a drain across, but this I don't get. Please enlighten me.


----------



## AGullion

Nice work .


----------



## country_huck

PCI said:


> How do you get away with no curb on the shower. I get it when there is a drain across, but this I don't get. Please enlighten me.



Just have to make sure the glass is positioned to let the water drip or splash back to the pan slope. 

Of course we also water proof well past the pan just incase.


----------



## Jspence

Pretty fantastic kudos on that shower


----------



## overanalyze

Just have the glass for the shower to complete. Wrong hardware pack in the box  

Porcelain floors and walls with stone floor in shower. 

Concrete vanity top.


----------



## srwcontracting

Looks great.....but why is everyone into this plank tile in showers??
See it everywhere now!
Just looks like flooring on a wall to me....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

srwcontracting said:


> Looks great.....but why is everyone into this plank tile in showers??
> See it everywhere now!
> Just looks like flooring on a wall to me....



I don't like the look either. But Andrew certainly did a nice job with everything.


----------



## overanalyze

srwcontracting said:


> Looks great.....but why is everyone into this plank tile in showers??
> See it everywhere now!
> Just looks like flooring on a wall to me....


I don't mind the look. I prefer a 12x24 over the smaller 6" tall ones. Definitely hot right now. As long as the checks keep clearing I'll keep installing them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> I don't mind the look. I prefer a 12x24 over the smaller 6" tall ones. Definitely hot right now. As long as the checks keep clearing I'll keep installing them.



Same here. 12x24 are my favorite. But like you said, if it makes them happy, go for it.


----------



## srwcontracting

Guess I just don't view 12x24s as plank....but I guess they are

Just finished this one, minus the shower door a dropped and shattered!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

They aren't.

Just like a 6x12....isn't..


----------



## srwcontracting

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> They aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like a 6x12....isn't..



Guess some people do for some reason...


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

srwcontracting said:


> Guess some people do for some reason...
> View attachment 230049


Savages.....Phillistines.....


----------



## TNTRenovate

SplashGalleries said:


> Andrew - I'm aware of the transition cement. Although it may work, code doesn't allow solvent cement joints between different types of plastic pipe.
> 
> TNT- The VIM system advises on spanning between the joists with plywood so the pan can be set in a modified thinset. Not only does this create a chemical bond, it also aids in leveling the pan and sound deadening. I just couldn't wrap my head around using liquid nail to secure the Tuff form and without anything under it, the showers tile sounded hollow when tapped on.


When it's a structural pan, it's a structural pan, no need for additional bonding or structure. Why go through the expense of a structural pan and then add structure under it. Your better off just creating a mud pan at that point. Save a lot of money on that pan.

I've also never heard any hollow sound. If a tile sounds hollow when tapped on, that's a coverage issue. Maybe it's not the same sound that you hear when installed over a wood subfloor, but that doesn't mean that it's not solid or stable. Just not what you are used to. I understand the response to change, but I've installed the Tuff Form for years and have had ZERO issues and ZERO call backs. And before it's said, I have been back to nearly all of them since completing those projects.


----------



## aptpupil

Not familiar with any of these systems, but looked at the vim installation video and it seemed needlessly involved. Interesting discussion


----------



## Golden view

As an alternative to these systems, on a single plane shower, is there a reason you couldn't slope plywood over shimmed joists and apply kerdi or similar as waterproofing?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> As an alternative to these systems, on a single plane shower, is there a reason you couldn't slope plywood over shimmed joists and apply kerdi or similar as waterproofing?


I can't see any reason why not. I just like walking in, cutting the subfloor out, install blocking, drop the pan in and waterproof.


----------



## Philament

Golden view said:


> As an alternative to these systems, on a single plane shower, is there a reason you couldn't slope plywood over shimmed joists and apply kerdi or similar as waterproofing?


You would have to have a linear drain the same width as your plane that had a clamping ring compatible with kerdi. The difficult part, or rather what makes a lot of these systems so much easier to use is how they integrate some proprietary drain moulded into a recess in the drainage plane and waterproofing. Prior to the advent of these systems, it was all standard clamping drain to waterproofed (epdm?) preslope, then mudbed with pebbles around the weep holes. 

Even most of the linear drain ones have three (when right against a wall) or four planes in when slightly before the wall.

How would you integrate the drain into the waterproofing without it being above the plane of your plywood in this case?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Philament said:


> You would have to have a linear drain the same width as your plane that had a clamping ring compatible with kerdi. The difficult part, or rather what makes a lot of these systems so much easier to use is how they integrate some proprietary drain moulded into a recess in the drainage plane and waterproofing. Prior to the advent of these systems, it was all standard clamping drain to waterproofed (epdm?) preslope, then mudbed with pebbles around the weep holes.
> 
> Even most of the linear drain ones have three (when right against a wall) or four planes in when slightly before the wall.
> 
> How would you integrate the drain into the waterproofing without it being above the plane of your plywood in this case?


Router


----------



## GO Remodeling

Philament said:


> You would have to have a linear drain the same width as your plane that had a clamping ring compatible with kerdi. The difficult part, or rather what makes a lot of these systems so much easier to use is how they integrate some proprietary drain moulded into a recess in the drainage plane and waterproofing. Prior to the advent of these systems, it was all standard clamping drain to waterproofed (epdm?) preslope, then mudbed with pebbles around the weep holes.
> 
> Even most of the linear drain ones have three (when right against a wall) or four planes in when slightly before the wall.
> 
> How would you integrate the drain into the waterproofing without it being above the plane of your plywood in this case?


Check the Noble linear drains.


----------



## GO Remodeling

srwcontracting said:


> It's been a few years since I've done a tuff form. Do you think it is possible to drill additional weep holes into top of drain (below the metal flange, nearest drain)
> I remember there being the drain piece that attaches to pan. Just Can't remember how it was connected to drain piece that you have in above image
> 
> Reason for asking is, I got a call from homeowner about water coming up from tile outside of shower. The only weep holes they have on that drain are about 6 very small slits in the height adjustment collier (which the metal drain snaps into and completely covers the weep holes; not to mention they are higher than lowest point of shower pan)
> 
> I'm thinking capillary water might be the issue in my instance, and the weep holes on the tuff form are not getting rid of much water
> 
> thoughts?
> View attachment 235938


 Can you enlarge the existing holes? Maybe heat up a nail head and melt it bigger.

Regarding capillary action: Is there any waterproofing outside the shower floor? You might carefully remove the grout near the shower door and get down to the substrate. Caulk it or urethane grout it full depth.


----------



## srwcontracting

olzo55 said:


> Can you enlarge the existing holes? Maybe heat up a nail head and melt it bigger.
> 
> Regarding capillary action: Is there any waterproofing outside the shower floor? You might carefully remove the grout near the shower door and get down to the substrate. Caulk it or urethane grout it full depth.



Thanks for advice
And ya it's waterproof outside with noble (only reason why it's not leaking in floor below

And that's the plan I'm thinking with silicon to membrane at entry
I Plan to do that on curbless entry's from now on

Glad to hear tnt has had ZERO issues!
I really recommend taking a closer look at






the lousy weep hole system on this drain!


----------



## GO Remodeling

A plumber on a job sliced my Ebbe drain to "Make it drain better." He has a point but it would have been better if he had asked me.


----------



## Golden view

Philament said:


> You would have to have a linear drain the same width as your plane that had a clamping ring compatible with kerdi. The difficult part, or rather what makes a lot of these systems so much easier to use is how they integrate some proprietary drain moulded into a recess in the drainage plane and waterproofing. Prior to the advent of these systems, it was all standard clamping drain to waterproofed (epdm?) preslope, then mudbed with pebbles around the weep holes.
> 
> Even most of the linear drain ones have three (when right against a wall) or four planes in when slightly before the wall.
> 
> How would you integrate the drain into the waterproofing without it being above the plane of your plywood in this case?


The kerdi drain has kerdi membrane bonded to it. And it could sit in a slot on the plywood. It's pretty heavy gauge stainless and is only supposed to be supported on the flanges. It would be about 1/8" high, easy enough to make up in the tile setting process.


----------



## charimon

Did a fun backsplash today. Glass and stone mosaic with a garden window. I really like how it looks. The challenge was getting all the rows to line up around the window. it has a Thanksgiving color pallet


----------



## mstrat

charimon said:


> Did a fun backsplash today. Glass and stone mosaic with a garden window. I really like how it looks. The challenge was getting all the rows to line up around the window. it has a Thanksgiving color pallet


I think I'd have gotten dizzy on that one! Looks like a nice job!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Found this gem today as I stopped for gas. SnapStone install while the station was open. I went in to get something to drink and the floor underneath wasn't level, I could hear debris under the tiles crackling and popping.

Can't understand why they just didn't prime, level and lay tile with a rapid set, oh yea, cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's the one we are working on. Poured today and will start tiling the shower tomorrow.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's the one we are working on. Poured today and will start tiling the shower tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 252217
> 
> 
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252233


Looks good.

You going to try the Ditra heat at some point?


----------



## charimon

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's the one we are working on. Poured today and will start tiling the shower tomorrow.


 What did you use for SLC?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks good.
> 
> You going to try the Ditra heat at some point?


Next one. This project was one that I got a call from the client saying he had demoed everything and didn't have time to install. He already had all of the materials...at least most of them.

I had my new vendor price out Schluter products and they have agreed to keep a lot of products in stock for me. I am switching to Kerdi Board and Ditra instead of Durock and Backer. There will be a small learning curve, but I think we will transition nicely. If Mike Holmes can use it, I shouldn't have a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

charimon said:


> What did you use for SLC?


CBP Levelquik RS


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Next one. This project was one that I got a call from the client saying he had demoed everything and didn't have time to install. He already had all of the materials...at least most of them.
> 
> I had my new vendor price out Schluter products and they have agreed to keep a lot of products in stock for me. I am switching to Kerdi Board and Ditra instead of Durock and Backer. There will be a small learning curve, but I think we will transition nicely. If Mike Holmes can use it, I shouldn't have a problem. :thumbsup:


I like the products. We're doing the same thing, Kerdi Board and Ditra. I'm much better with their products after attending the classes and learning some stuff.

Our supplier stocks tons of Schluter and can get pretty much anything in one day from their warehouse.

Haven't used Ditra heat yet. Haven't done a heated floor period. I will one day.


----------



## charimon

aptpupil said:


> Neat idea. Hope those LEDs don't have any issues.


me too otherwise the back side is coming out lol


----------



## asevereid

That's pretty cool.


----------



## srwcontracting

Bad ass!
Always wanted to do that!


----------



## Nick1001

Are the grout joints silicone? If so, how hard was that to clean?


----------



## charimon

Nick1001 said:


> Are the grout joints silicone? If so, how hard was that to clean?


joints are Tec, light pewter, sealed with enrich n seal. shouldn't
be any harder to clean than any other glass mosaic.


----------



## Nick1001

charimon said:


> joints are Tec, light pewter, sealed with enrich n seal. shouldn't
> 
> be any harder to clean than any other glass mosaic.



Ok. When I zoomed in it almost looked like it was clear.


----------



## country_huck

Just finished this one up on Friday, hand fired glazed subway, Bostic trucolor grout, porcelain marble flooring. 

Still waiting on glass doors, as well as a custom vanity she added mid project?


----------



## charimon

Great Craftsmanship:thumbsup: I hate the Tile


----------



## srwcontracting

schluter would not approve, but used wedi caulk for all screws and niche


----------



## Philament

any pics of your new capillary break detail?


----------



## srwcontracting

Philament said:


> any pics of your new capillary break detail?



I didn't get any close ups
But just schluter edge at shower tile transition and sealed with wedi caulk


----------



## charimon

What are they using for shower doors. The set looks great by the way


----------



## srwcontracting

*What Tile Project Are You Working On?*



charimon said:


> What are they using for shower doors. The set looks great by the way



Just a single glass panel
It's a 5ft shower
This is the 4th shower that I've done like this and haven't gotten complaints about over spray yet. I have the outside shower sloped at entry too


----------



## country_huck

charimon said:


> Great Craftsmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Tile


I'm not a fan of the glass deco strip, I haven't made up my mind on the subway tile they are pricey for what they are!


----------



## overanalyze

Second floor bath and 5 degrees outside. This worked out very well today!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

overanalyze said:


> Second floor bath and 5 degrees outside. This worked out very well today!



It was so cold here the other day the damn hose was freezing between mixing thinset. Made it impossible to work. Couldn't get to the damn faucets inside as there was so much junk everywhere.


----------



## overanalyze

BCConstruction said:


> It was so cold here the other day the damn hose was freezing between mixing thinset. Made it impossible to work. Couldn't get to the damn faucets inside as there was so much junk everywhere.


We were able to get warm water from the other bath. I was pleased how little mess this setup made today. That saw is an old MK. The sled on it is dipped right where the blade goes. Always has been. The tile will pinch the blade while cutting and chip the face. The 2 white strips are FRP I glued on the table to keep the tile cutting flat. Anyone else with an MK saw notice this ever? The saw has never been abused. We bought it new about 13 years ago. I wonder if I can get a new sled...


----------



## mstrat

overanalyze said:


> We were able to get warm water from the other bath. I was pleased how little mess this setup made today. That saw is an old MK. The sled on it is dipped right where the blade goes. Always has been. The tile will pinch the blade while cutting and chip the face. The 2 white strips are FRP I glued on the table to keep the tile cutting flat. Anyone else with an MK saw notice this ever? The saw has never been abused. We bought it new about 13 years ago. I wonder if I can get a new sled...


Great, now I have to try this trick! Mine does the same thing, drives me nuts sometimes...but the old MK just won't die!


----------



## overanalyze

How else would you finish the edge of the accent band? Client chose this option. I also said I could polish/ease the cut edges of the accent and marble pieces vs picture framing it. Looking for ideas if I run into this situation again. The subway tile goes above it like the bottom.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

*What Tile Project Are You Working On?*



overanalyze said:


> How else would you finish the edge of the accent band? Client chose this option. I also said I could polish/ease the cut edges of the accent and marble pieces vs picture framing it. Looking for ideas if I run into this situation again. The subway tile goes above it like the bottom.



I would have run a border up that edge and then scribed that piece of marble into the border so it didn't look out of place.

Here's one we did for my buddy. 

Gives you an idea what I mean.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> I would have run a border up that edge and then scribed that piece of marble into the border so it didn't look out of place.
> 
> Here's one we did for my buddy.
> 
> Gives you an idea what I mean.


I dont think that looks finished


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> I dont think that looks finished



That's because it's not. Still had a lot to do on that job and once the glass was on looked very good.


----------



## m1911

I don't dare to comment :laughing:


----------



## going_commando

BCConstruction said:


> That's because it's not. Still had a lot to do on that job and once the glass was on looked very good.


Was it frosted glass? 









:whistling

In all honesty it looks great.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> That's because it's not. Still had a lot to do on that job and once the glass was on looked very good.


I meant the border. Looks like it just stops with no finish.


----------



## Unger.const

Heated tile floor. With shelves. Bench and niche.


----------



## tjbnwi

What brand cable is in the Ditra Heat matt?

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> I meant the border. Looks like it just stops with no finish.



That's what borders do.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Not in my book. They are finished not just hung out looking unfinished.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not in my book. They are finished not just hung out looking unfinished.



Well you best get some more books then. It's prob the most common way to finish tile. Even in the UK it was very common. Damn the picture after mine is done the exact way. 

There's a time and place to use aluminum edge profiles and this job is not one of them.


----------



## tjbnwi

BCConstruction said:


> Well you best get some more books then. It's prob the most common way to finish tile. Even in the UK it was very common. Damn the picture after mine is done the exact way.
> 
> There's a time and place to use aluminum edge profiles and this job is not one of them.


The one after yours has a bullnose at the end of the border. 

The issue I have with yours is it appears to have a miter cut on the end and it is not returned to the wall. The long point of the miter is sticking out in midair. Was the picture taken before the return was installed? 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> Well you best get some more books then. It's prob the most common way to finish tile. Even in the UK it was very common. Damn the picture after mine is done the exact way.
> 
> There's a time and place to use aluminum edge profiles and this job is not one of them.


Nah, I only need my book.

Your's is contrasting colors not the same. It looks like yours floating and unfinished. And is a lot about the picture after yours that isn't quite right either.

I can't recall saying anything about aluminum profiles. So I'm not sure where that came from. I think profiles are one option.

You said your way didn't leave it looking out of place. I think it looks more out of place. You can't take my opinion so personal, it's just my opinion.


----------



## GO Remodeling

tjbnwi said:


> The one after yours has a bullnose at the end of the border.
> 
> The issue I have with yours is it appears to have a miter cut on the end and it is not returned to the wall. The long point of the miter is sticking out in midair. Was the picture taken before the return was installed?
> 
> Tom


you can return it into the wall or straight cut with a slight 45* bevel cut toward the inside of the shower. Like carpenters do at a door jamb for the base shoe.

Also, you don't want to interfere with the glass door swing.


----------



## tjbnwi

olzo55 said:


> you can return it into the wall or straight cut with a slight 45* bevel cut toward the inside of the shower. Like carpenters do at a door jamb for the base shoe.
> 
> Also, you don't want to interfere with the glass door swing.


I know that, I've done that. I'm asking Barri if the picture was taken before the return was installed. Look at the picture he posted, it appears as if the long point of the miter is just hanging in midair. To me it is not correct to finish it the way it is shown.

I have also died the last piece of trim into the shower door frame.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

tjbnwi said:


> I know that, I've done that. I'm asking Barri if the picture was taken before the return was installed. Look at the picture he posted, it appears as if the long point of the miter is just hanging in midair. To me it is not correct to finish it the way it is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also died the last piece of trim into the shower door frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



There was meant to be a mitre return on that edge but that's an older photo. Ended up grinding the profile into the end of the piece to give it a solid return. Was concerned that piece was gonna be a week point. Looks exactly the same when finish just stronger that way.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, I only need my book.
> 
> Your's is contrasting colors not the same. It looks like yours floating and unfinished. And is a lot about the picture after yours that isn't quite right either.
> 
> I can't recall saying anything about aluminum profiles. So I'm not sure where that came from. I think profiles are one option.
> 
> You said your way didn't leave it looking out of place. I think it looks more out of place. You can't take my opinion so personal, it's just my opinion.


Shouldnt you be sitting at a poker table?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Shouldnt you be sitting at a poker table?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Craps...better odds and a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## GO Remodeling

tjbnwi said:


> I know that, I've done that. I'm asking Barri if the picture was taken before the return was installed. Look at the picture he posted, it appears as if the long point of the miter is just hanging in midair. To me it is not correct to finish it the way it is shown.
> 
> I have also died the last piece of trim into the shower door frame.
> 
> Tom


We are in agreement. That comment wasn't meant for you.


----------



## tjbnwi

olzo55 said:


> We are in agreement. That comment wasn't meant for you.


Humble apologizes for my misunderstanding of your original comment. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

TNTSERVICES said:


> Craps...better odds and a hell of a lot more fun.


Blackjack...

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

tjbnwi said:


> Blackjack...
> 
> Tom


Not a bad game, just not as fun and the odds are better on the craps table. Turned $20 into $82 on one roll.


----------



## tjbnwi

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not a bad game, just not as fun and the odds are better on the craps table. Turned $20 into $82 on one roll.


All I know of craps is it's a dice game. Other than that I have no clue. 

I thought Blackjack always had the best odds, less than 1% to the house? Guess I need to learn how to play craps for our next trip. 

Tom


----------



## gbruzze1

I love black jack...until the jack wagon that hits on 13 with dealer showing a 2 comes and sits next to you


Gary


----------



## tjbnwi

I was at a table when a guy split a pair of aces---hit 2 Blackjacks.

Tom


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not a bad game, just not as fun and the odds are better on the craps table. Turned $20 into $82 on one roll.


The odds are about the same if you are choosing the most favorable bets at the craps table...toss in a prop bet and the odds go to crap.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> The odds are about the same if you are choosing the most favorable bets at the craps table...toss in a prop bet and the odds go to crap.


House edge on BJ is 2%, craps is 1.4%. Like I said, you have better odds on the craps table.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> House edge on BJ is 2%, craps is 1.4%. Like I said, you have better odds on the craps table.



How does that work? Does that mean 98% of money that goes through that game is kept by the casino and the 2% goes out as winnings?


----------



## TNTRenovate

tjbnwi said:


> All I know of craps is it's a dice game. Other than that I have no clue.
> 
> I thought Blackjack always had the best odds, less than 1% to the house? Guess I need to learn how to play craps for our next trip.
> 
> Tom


See my reply to Inner.

Aside from having better odds, it's so much fun. While a BJ table can be loud and people will root for each other, dare not take a card from another player. Craps, no one gives a chit on your bet or how you play. They may discover you don't know how to play, but nothing you can do will screw with their play or bet.

People will come up to you after a good roll, even days later, and say how much fun they had, or how much money they made and that they hope to see you there again.

So much fun with the dealers. Unlike BJ you aren't playing against them. They root for you, tell you how to bet if you are lost. You can place bets for the dealers. It's just a dang fun time.

Anyone can start playing. Just bet the passline and have fun. You'll pick up the rest as you go and, like I said, the dealers are helpful and most players are as well.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> How does that work? Does that mean 98% of money that goes through that game is kept by the casino and the 2% goes out as winnings?


No, it's basically there profit. For every $1000 bet they make $20.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, it's basically there profit. For every $1000 bet they make $20.



Damn they make them kind of billions from just % like that.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> See my reply to Inner.
> 
> Aside from having better odds, it's so much fun. While a BJ table can be loud and people will root for each other, dare not take a card from another player. Craps, no one gives a chit on your bet or how you play. They may discover you don't know how to play, but nothing you can do will screw with their play or bet.
> 
> People will come up to you after a good roll, even days later, and say how much fun they had, or how much money they made and that they hope to see you there again.
> 
> So much fun with the dealers. Unlike BJ you aren't playing against them. They root for you, tell you how to bet if you are lost. You can place bets for the dealers. It's just a dang fun time.
> 
> Anyone can start playing. Just bet the passline and have fun. You'll pick up the rest as you go and, like I said, the dealers are helpful and most players are as well.


It does sound fun. Depending on the rules the casino uses, Black jack can be .5% house edge. But usually only on the big money tables. And you have to play a perfect game, which is moderately complicated. At lease there aren't rules against using a cheat card.


----------



## Golden view

BCConstruction said:


> Damn they make them kind of billions from just % like that.


Lots of people don't play a perfect game. Play Black Jack like a dealer and the house edge is 5%. Play with basic strategy and the house edge is .5%.

Lotta money going through those places... And it's all flowing in one direction.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> Lots of people don't play a perfect game. Play Black Jack like a dealer and the house edge is 5%. Play with basic strategy and the house edge is .5%.
> 
> Lotta money going through those places... And it's all flowing in one direction.


There is only one winner at the casino. I always play to have fun. Got my wife hooked on Craps. We learned a lot more about the smaller bets this visit.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> There is only one winner at the casino. I always play to have fun. Got my wife hooked on Craps. We learned a lot more about the smaller bets this visit.


Yep, it can be cheap entertainment if you're careful and like the free drinks.


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> House edge on BJ is 2%, craps is 1.4%. Like I said, you have better odds on the craps table.


It's as low as 0.5 for BJ with correct strategy and rules.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> It's as low as 0.5 for BJ with correct strategy and rules.


Which most cannot play. Anyone can sit down and play Craps at 1.4% house edge, that cannot be said about BJ. You have to be a damn expert to get those odds.

EDIT: Then factor in everyone who sits in front of you who doesn't know how to play and even if you play perfect they will F up your .5 in about half a second.


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> Which most cannot play. Anyone can site down and play Craps at 1.4% house edge, that cannot be said about BJ. You have to be a damn expert to get those odds.
> 
> EDIT: Then factor in everyone who sits in front of you who doesn't know how to play and even if you play perfect they will F up your .5 in about half a second.


It is pretty entertaining with a big group of drunks around a craps table.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> It is pretty entertaining with a big group of drunks around a craps table.


Now that is the truth. You just have to be sitting on the far right side of the table.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Anybody who thinks any other gambling games have better odds than poker, is someone I want to play poker with. Especially craps. It's a 100% game of chance unless the dice are loaded. If you believe poker is a game of chance....I'll host the game


----------



## TNTRenovate

PrecisionFloors said:


> Anybody who thinks any other gambling games have better odds than poker, is someone I want to play poker with. Especially craps. It's a 100% game of chance unless the dice are loaded. If you believe poker is a game of chance....I'll host the game


Poker odds vary depending on skill, craps remains the same. Pass line is 1.41% house edge. I'd rather play the odds than the person. That's smart gambling. No need to be an expert and you don't have to be so darn serious while playing. Too much work. But for those who enjoy the physiological aspect it's a fun game.


----------



## Golden view

Staying on topic about tile, I also enjoy Poker, but only with friends for small money. Social game.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> Staying on topic about tile, I also enjoy Poker, but only with friends for small money. Social game.


I play 2 or 3 times year with a good group of guys. That's how I know I would suck at a real table.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> I play 2 or 3 times year with a good group of guys. That's how I know I would suck at a real table.


See I do OK with the group of guys but I still know I would suck at a real table.


----------



## tjbnwi

TNTSERVICES said:


> See my reply to Inner.
> 
> Aside from having better odds, it's so much fun. While a BJ table can be loud and people will root for each other, dare not take a card from another player. Craps, no one gives a chit on your bet or how you play. They may discover you don't know how to play, but nothing you can do will screw with their play or bet.
> 
> People will come up to you after a good roll, even days later, and say how much fun they had, or how much money they made and that they hope to see you there again.
> 
> So much fun with the dealers. Unlike BJ you aren't playing against them. They root for you, tell you how to bet if you are lost. You can place bets for the dealers. It's just a dang fun time.
> 
> Anyone can start playing. Just bet the passline and have fun. You'll pick up the rest as you go and, like I said, the dealers are helpful and most players are as well.


I have always heard that BJ had the best odds due to the fact the game is in a constant state of flux. As cards are played and not returned to the deck the odds change with each card played. According the Ceasers Palace the odds for BJ are about .5% they claim it is the game with the best odds, again that is what I've always have heard. Accord to Ceasers Craps is the 1.4% you mentioned. Even with an 8 deck shoe the house advantage is only 0.64%. One of my favorite is the $5.00 single deck table at The Golden Nugget, it's a great table to strategize on.

https://www.caesars.com/casino-gami...games/blackjack-craps-baccarat-game-best-odds

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackjack

I've never played against another player in Black Jack, I only play my hand against the dealer. 

I'll look into playing Craps, never had anyone explain it to me so I was never interested in it. 

Anyways, I hope you're having a great time and enjoying all that you are doing while in Vegas. Try to make it to the Heart Attack Cafe for a burger.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

tjbnwi said:


> I have always heard that BJ had the best odds due to the fact the game is in a constant state of flux. As cards are played and not returned to the deck the odds change with each card played. According the Ceasers Palace the odds for BJ are about .5% they claim it is the game with the best odds, again that is what I've always have heard. Accord to Ceasers Craps is the 1.4% you mentioned. Even with an 8 deck shoe the house advantage is only 0.64%. One of my favorite is the $5.00 single deck table at The Golden Nugget, it's a great table to strategize on.
> 
> https://www.caesars.com/casino-gami...games/blackjack-craps-baccarat-game-best-odds
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackjack
> 
> I've never played against another player in Black Jack, I only play my hand against the dealer.
> 
> I'll look into playing Craps, never had anyone explain it to me so I was never interested in it.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you're having a great time and enjoying all that you are doing while in Vegas. Try to make it to the Heart Attack Cafe for a burger.
> 
> Tom


.5% is always depending on the table and your playing skill level.

Here is what Caesars said about craps in the link you posted:

_"But to get these ultra-good odds, you have to know what you’re doing."_

You only get the .5% if you know what you are doing, playing the right position on the table (or with those that know how to play) and other factors. That's a whole lot of work.

Craps, your odds don't change depending on number of players, position on the table...


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> .5% is always depending on the table and your playing skill level.
> 
> Here is what Caesars said about craps in the link you posted:
> 
> _"But to get these ultra-good odds, you have to know what you’re doing."_
> 
> You only get the .5% if you know what you are doing, playing the right position on the table (or with those that know how to play) and other factors. That's a whole lot of work.
> 
> Craps, your odds don't change depending on number of players, position on the table...


With real rules, regardless of position you can play against a .5% house edge if you play basic strategy. You can beat the house if you use other strategies.

Basic strategy requires memorizing a card like this, or just use it. They give them out at the casinos.


----------



## tjbnwi

So, odds at Blackjack are still .17-1.0%. Even someone with little to no knowledge of the game will still be below 1.0% house advantage. (Unless of course they're throwing the game.)

Tom


----------



## Golden view

tjbnwi said:


> So, odds at Blackjack are still .17-1.0%. Even someone with little to no knowledge of the game will still be below 1.0% house advantage. (Unless of course they're throwing the game.)
> 
> Tom


Except when the casinos change the payout rules, which is really common on the low buck tables.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> With real rules, regardless of position you can play against a .5% house edge if you play basic strategy. You can beat the house if you use other strategies.
> 
> Basic strategy requires memorizing a card like this, or just use it. They give them out at the casinos.


If someone pulls your card, you are screwed.


----------



## tjbnwi

Golden view said:


> Except when the casinos change the payout rules, which is really common on the low buck tables.


Which are posted long before you take a seat.

tom


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> What brand cable is in the Ditra Heat matt?
> 
> Tom


I used warmwire.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

When I play blackjack I never hit a bustable hand, ever. 12 I stay. Let the dealer draw cards. Works for me. I usually break even.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

ohiohomedoctor said:


> When I play blackjack I never hit a bustable hand, ever. 12 I stay. Let the dealer draw cards. Works for me. I usually break even.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The house likes players like you.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I never understood why not play just like the dealer? If the house had the edge with the way they play why wouldn't I have the same edge?


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> I never understood why not play just like the dealer? If the house had the edge with the way they play why wouldn't I have the same edge?


Everyone in the world does except Matt.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Sounds about like the odds of me getting a BJ from the old lady.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> I never understood why not play just like the dealer? If the house had the edge with the way they play why wouldn't I have the same edge?


House has an edge because the player must play out his hand first. So if they both bust, the dealer wins.

If you play like a dealer, this gives them about a 5% edge. But they must always play the same. You can look at their cards and determine their chance of busting, which is higher if you see a 2-6. So you might stay on a lower total for yourself. This can improve your disadvantage to about 0.5%

This is my rudimentary understanding.


----------



## overanalyze

Forgot to tell my granite supplier to polish the underside of the niche shelves and the edges under the wall caps. Did it this afternoon for tomorrow. It looks really good after some enhancer/sealer.


----------



## charimon

okey 
This little gem is waiting on Laticrete Plasma Translucent so I can Make a lighted Deco strip in the purple area. 
The Niche also gets a recessed top light.
The owners wanted a custom sliding "barndoor" door so the curb extends back along the tub. It cants both toward the tub and down toward the shower. 
Oh and they wanted the Vent to go in the curb the tile has been sent to the local water jet shop to have vent holes cut in with a thin piece of stainless epoxied to the back. 
They didn't have any 2x2 available for the floor so those were individually cut and placed as well. 
The bench and tubsurround is mud work.
I used 10 sticks of schluter rondec.


----------



## charimon

couple more


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> Did that customer find you on CL?
> 
> It's not an opinion. It's fact. There's no excuses to tile work looking like that when you're meant to know what you're doing. I think you should worry more about your own work than mine. I take pride in my work and if that happened in my job it would get ripped out and done right. I certainly wouldn't be using it as examples for work you have done. It's no wonder you don't use your real company name on here.


Again with the desperation? It's getting really pathetic Barri. Kinda sad actually.


----------



## mnld

Wow. 

Munch munch.


----------



## mnld

So TNT, I forget, what is your company name again?:sly:


----------



## Texas Wax

TNTSERVICES said:


> Although I'm glad to see my fan club showed up (Texas and Inner).


Well Rob pics look great. Takes a lot to get it to that level. 

Really expected to see near perfection.

After BCC zoomed in- Zoom'd in Photoshop decent workmanship. A few of little details 'could be addressed'. MY work, I worry to much about the little things. But you're not posting here for feedback.


----------



## TNTRenovate

gbruzze1 said:


> Rob,
> 
> 2 diverters in that shower? What's that about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The client purchased their products at Pirch. That's what they sold them. I was kinda surprised myself when I saw them on the pallet. My plumber said that it wasn't uncommon. It was the first time I had seen it. It required 3/4" supplies all the way to the valves. It also had a balanced loop in it. It looked like a work of art when my plumber was done. Wish I had snapped a pic of the final product.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Again with the desperation? It's getting really pathetic Barri. Kinda sad actually.



Ok Rob lol

It may be sad it ma be pathetic and even hint of desperation but nothing's changes the fact that's some piss poor tile work lol


----------



## TNTRenovate

Texas Wax said:


> Well Rob pics look great. Takes a lot to get it to that level.
> 
> Really expected to see near perfection.
> 
> After BCC zoomed in- Zoom'd in Photoshop decent workmanship. A few of little details 'could be addressed'. MY work, I worry to much about the little things. But you're not posting here for feedback.


There was no point in addressing Barri. He has an agenda and anything that I say he will just repeat the same old tired mantra. He has an ax to grind so let him grind away. He will eventually tire and go away, maybe.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> There was no point in addressing Barri. He has an agenda and anything that I say he will just repeat the same old tired mantra. He has an ax to grind so let him grind away. He will eventually tire and go away, maybe.



You should know better. This thread will get close before I give up. 

My agenda is to call you out on your work like you did my mine.


----------



## Texas Wax

TNTSERVICES said:


> He will eventually tire and go away, maybe.


Maybe :whistling 

Sir Richard Masengill of prolific SEO novels is far worse.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> You should know better. This thread will get close before I give up.
> 
> My agenda is to call you out on your work like you did my mine.


I didn't call out your work Barri. I disagreed with your advice on how to terminate border tile. I said it look unfinished and like it was floating out there. This thread won't get closed, permanently. The mods will close it and edit out your BS and reopen. The most that you will succeed at is getting banned again. Go for it, I honestly don't care. And I honestly don't care about your opinion. You are obviously severely butt hurt over my comments.

Your agenda is to try and get even with me. You live in a delusional paranoid world Barri. It's clear from this thread and many others.


----------



## TNTRenovate

If I remember correctly you got all butt hurt when Angus did the same thing. You never let things go and always blow them way out of proportion.


----------



## superseal

I would imagine you have access to the tub innards? Looking forward to that lighting :thumbsup:


----------



## gbruzze1

TNTSERVICES said:


> The client purchased their products at Pirch. That's what they sold them. I was kinda surprised myself when I saw them on the pallet. My plumber said that it wasn't uncommon. It was the first time I had seen it. It required 3/4" supplies all the way to the valves. It also had a balanced loop in it. It looked like a work of art when my plumber was done. Wish I had snapped a pic of the final product.



Sounds unnecessary with only 2 fixtures?

With the 3/4" fixtures, can't you pipe those with 1/2"? I have some Brizo volume controls to install, all with 3/4" outlets. The fixtures are all 1/2". Called Brizo and they said it makes no difference whether I pipe in with 3/4" or reduce it all down to 1/2" because the volume is all going to be limited to 2.5 gpm by the fixture head 


Gary


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> I didn't call out your work Barri. I disagreed with your advice on how to terminate border tile. I said it look unfinished and like it was floating out there. This thread won't get closed, permanently. The mods will close it and edit out your BS and reopen. The most that you will succeed at is getting banned again. Go for it, I honestly don't care. And I honestly don't care about your opinion. You are obviously severely butt hurt over my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Your agenda is to try and get even with me. You live in a delusional paranoid world Barri. It's clear from this thread and many others.




You are a funny man Rob lol. Not as funny as that tile job though.


----------



## TNTRenovate

gbruzze1 said:


> Sounds unnecessary with only 2 fixtures?
> 
> With the 3/4" fixtures, can't you pipe those with 1/2"? I have some Brizo volume controls to install, all with 3/4" outlets. The fixtures are all 1/2". Called Brizo and they said it makes no difference whether I pipe in with 3/4" or reduce it all down to 1/2" because the volume is all going to be limited to 2.5 gpm by the fixture head
> 
> 
> Gary


I thought so as well, but the lit says to do it and we called my rep and they said we had to do it and then the service dept called to confirm. I thought it was way overkill. It was definitely not in the budget. Thank God for change orders.

That was the last job I will do Kohler on. I haven't had anything but trouble. I had to have the service rep come out and address a handle that wouldn't line up. When he left it was only slightly better and told my customer that it is what it is. What a load of crap!


----------



## gbruzze1

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought so as well, but the lit says to do it and we called my rep and they said we had to do it and then the service dept called to confirm. I thought it was way overkill. It was definitely not in the budget. Thank God for change orders.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the last job I will do Kohler on. I haven't had anything but trouble. I had to have the service rep come out and address a handle that wouldn't line up. When he left it was only slightly better and told my customer that it is what it is. What a load of crap!



So just out of curiosity, what do the 2 diverters control?? Or are those volume controls and the valve is a thermostatic control?


Gary


----------



## TNTRenovate

gbruzze1 said:


> So just out of curiosity, what do the 2 diverters control?? Or are those volume controls and the valve is a thermostatic control?
> 
> 
> Gary


Correct, they are volume controls and the other is temp.


----------



## overanalyze

Ready for glass.


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> Ready for glass.


Good! My old bones say infra-red lamps are like caviar.


----------



## country_huck

overanalyze said:


> Ready for glass.


Looks great!!


----------



## overanalyze

That's awesome!! Any issue with breakage? They were fragile enough...


----------



## MarcoPollo

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Really nice to hear. :thumbsup:
> 
> This one was fairly easy because we custom cut all of the travertine, and it was "random" widths......except for hitting the niche marks.
> (Usually, I rely on obsessively bombproof layout, but I only snapped like six lines for this whole shower  )
> 
> Normally....
> 
> I build my own niches.
> (pre-made never seem to be sized perfectly)
> 
> I set them up at least as much as a 1/2" taller and wider than final tile numbers .
> (just like you said....for thinset, and a little wiggle room)
> 
> 
> On this....I didn't set the niche first.
> 
> I set just the base of the niche first, then I set the wall face, and a built a form to carry the top line of wall tile.
> (I size the form to be a bit loose so I can shim to my desired line.)
> 
> After the wall tile has set....all square and plumb....the rest is a cakewalk.
> 2 sides & 2 tops....load, insert, squish, clean...all flush and square.
> (I hand set the flat back panel pebbles on a sheet of Kerdi, then cut it to fit, and set it in the niche the next day)
> 
> The most interesting thing about this shower (besides the stacked pebble) was setting those long thin vertical strips.
> Whole different spacer game.....and all the tape.
> You can see the minor shifts in the spacers to get them standing plumb, before the tape locks them in till they set (just in case).
> 
> Thanks again for asking,
> Jonathan


Can I ask what spacers those are?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

MarcoPollo said:


> Can I ask what spacers those are?


Believe it or not.....I am fairly sure that they are just some 1/8" Tavi wedges that I picked up at Lowe's.

They are my most frequently used spacers.

I better buy another few bags before they get discontinued.


----------



## overanalyze

I love those little wedges too! Nice to be able to adjust the space as needed for slight tile impections, etc.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Good tile work is next to impossible without those wedges!


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Finally got the last piece of tile on this house. Thought it would never happen. I'll get pics of all when it's not late and I'm not tired!


----------



## gowings

nice job:clap:. I don't see many glass shelves nowadays unless those are stone Might be the shine on the tiles from the light. I've done a few showers but never had to tile the ceiling. Makes me nervous with those large tiles. I've been reading threads and looked at a few videos on the subject and application methods. I know its coming sooner than later.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

gowings said:


> nice job:clap:. I don't see many glass shelves nowadays unless those are stone Might be the shine on the tiles from the light. I've done a few showers but never had to tile the ceiling. Makes me nervous with those large tiles. I've been reading threads and looked at a few videos on the subject and application methods. I know its coming sooner than later.


Thanks!!! They're stone. This is only my third ceiling but when I put my very first piece of tile on my very first ceiling my confidence was solid. The suction of the mud holds it surprisingly tight as I pulled the first one off to test it with an amazing amount of force. The day I was ready to start the ceiling there was a ground pounding machine twenty feet away getting ready for pavement and the whole house was shaking ferociously so I put it off. Been a fun project though


----------



## gowings

so scratch coat the ceiling with a flat edge of the trowel and back butter the tile. 
Is that your process. Your not grooving the thinset, Thats what I've been reading. Or is the thinset grooved on the tile after back butter.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

I start by putting 1/4" concrete board on the ceiling with a good exterior construction adhesive to the studs then screws every six inches or so. Then a coat of mud wiped completely off of the board where only the next tile will touch so it will be wet, then coat the entire back of the tile and groove it in a circular motion to prevent any air from getting in to compromise the suction. Once everything dries, it's as solid as can be. Grouting it SUCKS though.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

illbuildit.dd said:


> I start by putting 1/4" concrete board on the ceiling with a good exterior construction adhesive to the studs then screws every six inches or so. Then a coat of mud wiped completely off of the board where only the next tile will touch so it will be wet, then coat the entire back of the tile and groove it in a circular motion to prevent any air from getting in to compromise the suction. Once everything dries, it's as solid as can be. Grouting it SUCKS though.


Keying mortar in a curcular motion keeps air from escaping, not allowing the tiles to "burp" when setting. It doesn't keep air from getting in - that would be impossible, unless setting in a vacuum. 

Other than that I don't see an issue with your method. I like to mix my mud a touch wetter for ceiling work.


----------



## gbruzze1

I had read somewhere in order to keep air from getting trapped, you need to run all the notches in the same direction 


Gary


----------



## illbuildit.dd

PrecisionFloors said:


> Keying mortar in a curcular motion keeps air from escaping, not allowing the tiles to "burp" when setting. It doesn't keep air from getting in - that would be impossible, unless setting in a vacuum.
> 
> Other than that I don't see an issue with your method. I like to mix my mud a touch wetter for ceiling work.


Thats what I meant man it's Sunday my brain is turned off. 
But the circles do the same thing as a suction cup and works great. I'm a believer because I installed one by running my lines straight and tried to pull it off and it did come off much easier. I wouldn't do it any other way. I do the same with my mud as well for a better "stick" to everything.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

illbuildit.dd said:


> Thats what I meant man it's Sunday my brain is turned off.
> But the circles do the same thing as a suction cup and works great. I'm a believer because I installed one by running my lines straight and tried to pull it off and it did come off much easier. I wouldn't do it any other way. I do the same with my mud as well for a better "stick" to everything.


It's a minor detail in all reality. If it's working for you, keep on keepin on. I can guarantee some of the methods I use would be heresy to some of the best setters here, and vice-versa. We ain't warranting each other's work either so it doesn't matter in the end lol.

Hell, Schluter would kill the warranty on a huge majority of my work that involves their products simply for thinset choices. I'm pretty sure I've been at it long enough to know they're f.o.s. on that matter and I don't need their warranty anyway


----------



## illbuildit.dd

PrecisionFloors said:


> It's a minor detail in all reality. If it's working for you, keep on keepin on. I can guarantee some of the methods I use would be heresy to some of the best setters here, and vice-versa. We ain't warranting each other's work either so it doesn't matter in the end lol.
> 
> Hell, Schluter would kill the warranty on a huge majority of my work that involves their products simply for thinset choices. I'm pretty sure I've been at it long enough to know they're f.o.s. on that matter and I don't need their warranty anyway



:laughing:

Same exact views here. Also, that's why I only put pics of finished product on here because everyone will start listing 50000 different ways to do it. I warranty my work as well and haven't ever had a problem. I've also torn out lots of showers so I know what fails and what not to do.

I took a client to get materials and schluter was part of it and I told my client "get ready for all the scare tactics they'll use on you to make you think you need ALL of their parts."


----------



## TNTRenovate

gbruzze1 said:


> I had read somewhere in order to keep air from getting trapped, you need to run all the notches in the same direction
> 
> 
> Gary


Perp to each other gives you pretty good suction.


----------



## Unger.const

Ran over to the coast to do some backsplash for a good customer. She had ordered so much extra tiles since the were a closeout $1sf that I mentioned doing the soffits to match. Because with soffits you either don't notice them or hate them. No one loves them. Might as well do a cheap upgrade to make them likeable.


----------



## Tinstaafl

That hurts my eyes. But you got paid for it (right?), so it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968

Good God! :no:
"Likable" is such a relative term. I would have a seizure making dinner in that kitchen. Stop with the "suggestions".


----------



## avenge

Unger.const said:


> Ran over to the coast to do some backsplash for a good customer. She had ordered so much extra tiles since the were a closeout $1sf that I mentioned doing the soffits to match. Because with soffits you either don't notice them or hate them. No one loves them. Might as well do a cheap upgrade to make them likeable.


I definitely hate them now.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

charimon said:


> It does not create more "suction". But folks are comfortable using it in an area where there is a lot of misinformation and misconceptions, it is not that it preforms better than well mixed mortar using straight comb and 90% coverage, but it works well enough that the tile never falls from the ceiling.


You're input definitely holds true more than others. I'm never opposed to sharing in a debate. But when you talk, I listen. Some others though....SMH


----------



## TNTRenovate

Ahhhh, that's cute, a budding bromance.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

TNTSERVICES said:


> Ahhhh, that's cute, a budding bromance.


:laughing:
CUTE!
:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Damn. He IS E.F. Hutton..


----------



## Inner10

illbuildit.dd said:


> You're input definitely holds true more than others. I'm never opposed to sharing in a debate. But when you talk, I listen. Some others though....SMH


Craig is the CT tile God.

Just don't hire him if you already installed base...


----------



## OVContractor

Feel like I'm missing something, what does SMH mean?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> Craig is the CT tile God.
> 
> Just don't hire him if you already installed base...


That was hysterical. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

OVContractor said:


> Feel like I'm missing something, what does SMH mean?


Shaking My Head:no:


----------



## OVContractor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Shaking My Head:no:


Thanks for clearing that up:thumbup:


----------



## charimon

Inner10 said:


> Craig is the CT tile God.
> 
> Just don't hire him if you already installed base...


Truer words have never been posted HERE


----------



## charimon

So my job this week. Another contractor installed 450 sf of Ditra heat over OSB subfloor with Unmodified mortar. Ran the cable and everything. The owner read the Schluter manual that was left in the room along with the unmodified mortar bag in the trash and called the Schluter Rep. I was asked to Tear it out and do the re-install by the flooring dealer, the work was well done, just used the wrong product. We tore it out and ground the residue and installed new ditra heat mat, and reinstalled the cable. Oh and guess the tile --- 8x36 rectified porcelain plank with 1/8 grout joint. 

Will post picks when finished. 

I guess the take away here is remember to use modified mortar on wood sub-floors when using Schluter Ditra products.


----------



## TNTRenovate

charimon said:


> So my job this week. Another contractor installed 450 sf of Ditra heat over OSB subfloor with Unmodified mortar. Ran the cable and everything. The owner read the Schluter manual that was left in the room along with the unmodified mortar bag in the trash and called the Schluter Rep. I was asked to Tear it out and do the re-install by the flooring dealer, the work was well done, just used the wrong product. We tore it out and ground the residue and installed new ditra heat mat, and reinstalled the cable. Oh and guess the tile --- 8x36 rectified porcelain plank with 1/8 grout joint.
> 
> Will post picks when finished.
> 
> I guess the take away here is remember to use modified mortar on wood sub-floors when using Schluter Ditra products.


The lesson is clean up your job site and leave nothing for them to snoop around.


----------



## charimon

TNTSERVICES said:


> The lesson is clean up your job site and leave nothing for them to snoop around.


Touche


----------



## Golden view

charimon said:


> So my job this week. Another contractor installed 450 sf of Ditra heat over OSB subfloor with Unmodified mortar. Ran the cable and everything. The owner read the Schluter manual that was left in the room along with the unmodified mortar bag in the trash and called the Schluter Rep. I was asked to Tear it out and do the re-install by the flooring dealer, the work was well done, just used the wrong product. We tore it out and ground the residue and installed new ditra heat mat, and reinstalled the cable. Oh and guess the tile --- 8x36 rectified porcelain plank with 1/8 grout joint.
> 
> Will post picks when finished.
> 
> I guess the take away here is remember to use modified mortar on wood sub-floors when using Schluter Ditra products.


How easy did the Ditra heat mat come up with the unmodified?


----------



## charimon

Golden view said:


> How easy did the Ditra heat mat come up with the unmodified?


Very easy. We (my helper and I) had it all up in about 90 min. Took another couple hours to grind the residue off the subfloor.


----------



## Nick R

But it was stuck down fine, right?


----------



## illbuildit.dd

charimon said:


> Very easy. We (my helper and I) had it all up in about 90 min. Took another couple hours to grind the residue off the subfloor.


So you're saying it holds true?


----------



## OVContractor

My Schluter distributor told me it was always unmodified with any Ditra or Kerdi products, regardless of substrate


----------



## Inner10

OVContractor said:


> My Schluter distributor told me it was always unmodified with any Ditra or Kerdi products, regardless of substrate


He's a idiot or you don't listen.


----------



## OVContractor

Inner10 said:


> He's a idiot or you don't listen.


Shots across the bow :thumbup:

I said back to him "but I thought you need polymer modified to seal a porous substrate and achieve a proper cure?" 

He replied "Schluter reps are changing their tune, say unmodified for everything"

Convo maybe 3 weeks ago. Before that I would use modified for Ditra to ply, unmodified on top


----------



## gowings

Yikes! Time to break out the dremel and then an oscillator saw ( my little 12 v Milwaukee is my fav.) to get under the tile. Is it the brown backer tile you have to take out.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's the job that is breaking my heart. I have to paint some of the schluter and tear out the niches. The husband hates it, even though the glass will be set in brushed nickel and his lights and plumbing fixture will be brushed nickel.
> 
> View attachment 300801
> 
> 
> View attachment 300809
> 
> 
> View attachment 300817
> 
> 
> View attachment 300825
> 
> 
> View attachment 300833


What a waste of time and effort... it's a shame really... :sad:
I'd tell the the woman to keep the Shluter, and get rid of the hubby...:laughing:


----------



## charimon

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 300705


Looks good


----------



## overanalyze

What is the difference between the Bostik Neverseal and Quartzlock2?


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## overanalyze

Damn Rob!! Those are all killer! Love the door in that last shower you posted!


----------



## charimon

Here is how AWESOME my day was.


----------



## m1911

charimon said:


> Here is how AWESOME my day was.


No problem, that'll weld right up...


----------



## overanalyze

Glass was installed today.


----------



## GO Remodeling

my current project


----------



## SamM

olzo55 said:


> my current project


Now I'm dizzy.

Seriously though, nice work.


----------



## Philament

olzo55 said:


> my current project


Are those 3D tiles or just a wavy patter on them? If they are 3D, how do you do the grout joints? I've noticed an increase in people inquiring about the 3D tiles lately, though they quickly change their tune when they hear the price of them. I never did fully understood what the grouting procedure would be for them.


----------



## TNTRenovate

You just grout them.


----------



## Philament

TNTSERVICES said:


> You just grout them.


For the wavy ones it doesn't seem terribly difficult, but the more rectilinear ones, I'm not really sure if they're even meant to be grouted. 

I can't find a picture of the ones that they sell at the tile store here, but they're something like this:









The place locally is more like a euro boutique design shop that sells tiles, so they were pretty clueless as far as what the procedure was for them.


----------



## GO Remodeling

Philament said:


> Are those 3D tiles or just a wavy patter on them? If they are 3D, how do you do the grout joints? I've noticed an increase in people inquiring about the 3D tiles lately, though they quickly change their tune when they hear the price of them. I never did fully understood what the grouting procedure would be for them.


The waves are about 1/4" higher than area between the waves. The grouting was not hard to do. A soft red float worked very good to push Mapei CQ grout into joint. 

Tiles are 2'x2'. While all corners have the wave flow through them. But the trick was to hide where the wave didn't work because of room size. I chose an area above a window to slightly break the pattern. Also broke pattern under the threshold a bit. The tile had a vertical repeat of about 6" and side to side repeat about 9". 

The tub was a 4-5 week delivery and tub acrylic side panels took 10 weeks to get in. I'll get a picture of the tub. Very cool tub but PITA.


----------



## charimon

I have 2 extra current TCNA manuals. If anyone needs one pm me with your name and address the first 2 to do so will get them.


----------



## charimon

they are taken Thanks guys.


----------



## m1911

olzo55 said:


> my current project


That looks cool!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Apparently the contractor left the forms. They got wet, swelled and popped the tile. Some hack came in and "patched" the floor with what looked like drywall compound.

































I posted the last pic because they came in just after we set the tile so I protected the area as shown. They still managed to step in it twice. Luckily I caught it in time and then just left for a few hours to let it set. When I came back it was all good!


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Apparently the contractor left the forms. They got wet, swelled and popped the tile. Some hack came in and "patched" the floor with what looked like drywall compound.
> 
> View attachment 303625
> 
> 
> View attachment 303633
> 
> 
> View attachment 303641
> 
> 
> View attachment 303649
> 
> 
> I posted the last pic because they came in just after we set the tile so I protected the area as shown. They still managed to step in it twice. Luckily I caught it in time and then just left for a few hours to let it set. When I came back it was all good!


Did you dig out the forms so the next guy that comes along won't be calling you a hack? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FullContact

That is such a great idea!!! I may totally jave to still this the next time i have a difficult mosaic.


----------



## overanalyze

Did an accent in a niche this way again. This time I even grouted it and then cut it to size. It was like setting one big tile.


----------



## Unger.const

FullContact said:


> That is such a great idea!!! I may totally jave to still this the next time i have a difficult mosaic.


Had I thought ahead on all of it I should have made a kerdi template on the wall through the whole kitchen. Two long walls about 8ft each by 2ft tall. Marked out the switches and plug ins. Then lay kerdi flat. Tile it. Then cut the Kerdi and tile (where the grout lines are) into 3 or 4ft panels then install.

If the mosaics are too tight together to rotozip later. I might try to stop short the thinset every 3 feet and leave a dry (no thinset) strip where the tiles meet. Let cure. Flip over cut the Kerdi down the dry strip. Peel back. And cut of off kerdi flap. Thinset wall. And then line up the panels to fit on wall. May need a little extra thinset where the panels fit together like a puzzle where the seem is.


----------



## charimon

I recommend Pre grouting as well. I use Flexcolor CQ and do not worry about cracking it.
from a couple years ago


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

I should have, and would have, set even these simple bars on Kerdi, or even 1/4" Hardie because of the 9/16"+ depth differential...

But I was designing on the fly, for a friend freebie, with stuff I had lying around my storage area.......and just wanted to get the wall done in one trip.

Took much longer to play with them.

(I love the pre-grout idea for niche backs and other stuff.
I never would have even attempted it.)


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

To make it worse...

Freshly reframed and subbed floor was 2" out of level in 6'.

Ceiling ....ditto.

New tub deck ......a wreck.

Overall windowy and d-curtain roddy dumbass layout.....

No good deed goes ....without following the local Hack Patrol.


----------



## charimon

In the end it looks good. nice work. sometimes the hardest most techincial work is preformed just to make things look okey


----------



## FullContact

Is that a shower head... couldnt water get between the tub and the wall there and just run out on floor? Looks nice though but i would recommend they only take baths imo. I only mention it because of a disaster i once had when a customer made us use a jacuzzi tub upstairs with a surround around it and a shower head. Waterproofing didnt matter because water ran around sides onto floor than past all of the water proofing and r8ght down stairz. It was a heck of a mess.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

FullContact said:


> Is that a shower head... couldnt water get between the tub and the wall there and just run out on floor? Looks nice though but i would recommend they only take baths imo. I only mention it because of a disaster i once had when a customer made us use a jacuzzi tub upstairs with a surround around it and a shower head. Waterproofing didnt matter because water ran around sides onto floor than past all of the water proofing and r8ght down stairz. It was a heck of a mess.


Ohhhh Yeah......
That's a shower head. :thumbsup:

They ordered a D-shaped (3-sided) shower curtain.

It's a nightmare waiting to happen.

Best part was the fact that the idiot crew was going to "tile" it over DuRock alone.
Or...the 1/2" gap between that high rimmed tub and the wall, which can never be dried easily enough IMO.

I'm going to order them a rectangular curtain rod.
It will be kind of okay if they are meticulous about overlapping the curtains below and right up to the head.

Think claw foot......
Which I have in my own home's guest bath, but I have to give detailed curtain instructions to visitors or I end up with big puddles.


----------



## charimon

Flash back to a bathroom I did 20 years ago this week. The owners have both passed on.


----------



## overanalyze

Nothing much..simple small bath. All done with a 4" grinder. I am out of town at family's and didn't have my RLS...I was missing it big time! Tiles had a slight bow to them.


----------



## FullContact

Did this one about 6 years ago went back last week to seal and redo caulking. It's held up pretty well.


----------



## Unger.const

Almost done.
Has heated tile floor too.
Waiting for glass wall to come in.


----------



## Tim812

Just finished. Not my style, but that's what they wanted. Skirting being done today.


----------



## Philament

Tim812 said:


> Just finished. Not my style, but that's what they wanted.
> 
> View attachment 325561
> 
> 
> View attachment 325569


I like it, refreshing and clean looking. Those inset tiles in front of toilet not being symmetric to the floor tile grout lines would drive me crazy though. I'm guessing that was a designers decision.


----------



## Tim812

That's exactly how she wanted it. One of those jobs where I gave up trying to persuade the customer what would look the best.


----------



## Philament

Tim812 said:


> That's exactly how she wanted it. One of those jobs where I gave up trying to persuade the customer what would look the best.


Custy wants, custy gets. As long as they're happy, that's all that matters. 
I had the same debate with a customer about shower niche placement, had it all lined up so the grout lines matched up to the perimeter of the niche for the pattern they wanted, but they insisted it be centered. Bugged the crap out of me, but they were happy and gave me lots of referrals, so that's all that matters in the end. Sometimes it's just a matter of them wanting to feel like they took part in the project. 

You did a really nice installation, at least you can take pride in that.


----------



## GO Remodeling

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Ohhhh Yeah......
> That's a shower head. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Or...the 1/2" gap between that high rimmed tub and the wall, which can never be dried easily enough IMO.


Cut a curved marble piece between the wall and the tub to seal that spot. The rest is up to them to keep dry.

Somewhat the same situation: Somewhere I have pictures of a raised tub that I built up the deck to meet the top of the tub. I glued Noble Dec across the top of the deck onto the tub itself. Then tiled with a double bullnosed marble pitched to the tub. Looked pretty cool but isn't the same effect as a raised tub like yours.


----------



## Unger.const

Still waiting on glass. They cam to template THREE TIMES NOW.


----------



## gbruzze1

Is that a metal u-channel that the glass will sit in? Is that what you do on all your jobs?

Do you hook up with the shower door company and they tell you what to use and where to put it, or do you use that and tell them to make it work?

We always tile everything, and the glass company comes in after and usually puts in a frameless or semi-frameless glass door. 


Gary


----------

